# The OFFICIAL KD-36XS955 Thread...



## JamisonBWolsh

This incredible set is coming out on or about Sept 22. Msrp is $1699.00.


4:3= 36"

16:9= 33"


Spec sheet:
http://www.sonystyle.com/intershopro...xs955specs.pdf 


Current Sony Style (store) deal:


KD-36XS955- 1699.00 msrp

Free stand

Free delivery (stand is going to be delivered first)

12 months no payments no interest - store only

Free remote (programmable) - store only

$119 5 year warranty


This set does lack Firewire, PNP, and 2nd generation resolution, however this IS comparable to the 960 in all other areas.


Spec sheet of XBR960:
http://www.sonystyle.com/intershopro...R960_specs.pdf 



Features:


The KD-36XS955 also features an ATSC Integrated Tuner and is Digital Cable Ready with a CableCARD Slot. ClearEdge VM (Wideband Velocity Modulation Scanning), and an HDMI/HDCP Interface separate this television from others. You can even view your family photos onscreen and listen to MP3 audio with the built-in Enhanced Memory Stick® Media slot.

Full HDTV (built-in ATSC tuner for over-the-air HD reception)


Hi-Scan 1080i Display accepts the full 1080 interlaced scanning lines (1080i) or 720 progressive scan (720p) from an external HDTV receiver or a compatible high definition digital satellite receiver. It also accepts 480 progressive (480p) scanning lines from compatible DVD video sources.


SuperFine Pitch CRT provides better image detail with high definition sources. The Aperture Grill was improved by making the vertical slits a finer pitch that increases the number of slits by up to 65%(16 x 9 base). Also improved were the High Precision Deflection Yoke, Fine Focus Electron Gun and the inclusion of higher intensity Luminescent Phosphors. The result is a more detailed image for both moving and still images, higher resolution picture quality, and better edge detail.


HD Detailer Wideband Video Amp provides greater detail on finer images, delivering the best possible image from high bandwidth sources.


ClearEdge VM (Wideband Velocity Modulation Scanning) allows you to select levels to create better separation between an object and its background for clearer edges, greater picture depth and improved overall picture quality.


ATSC Integrated Tuner allows the reception of local, off-air digital broadcasts providing the viewing of free, true high-definition network programming without the addition of a set top box or a monthly fee.


Digital Cable Ready with CableCARD Slot A set of hardware specifications that are defined to include a removable security module, which separates the cable operator's proprietary conditional access system from the retail digital cable device, to enable portability of the host to other cable networks.


HDMI Interface (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) - HDMI is the first industry-supported, uncompressed, all-digital audio/video interface. HDMI provides an interface between any audio/video source, such as a set-top box, DVD player, and A/V receiver and an audio and/or video monitor, such as a digital television (DTV).


HDCP Interface (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection) was developed to protect digital entertainment content across a DVI interface. It also serves as the security system for HDMI.


CineMotion Reverse 3-2 Pulldown improves the display of video programs originally shot on 24 frames per second film preserving the integrity of the original film frames for more fluid motion and more fine detail.


Memory Stick® Media* Enhanced Playback (JPEG,MPEG1,MP3)


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

I just cant wait for this set... Anyone else?


----------



## kahwatykid

Me too! I was in my local retailer checking out the 36" Sony HS420 and was awe struck by how good the high-def feed of the Olympics looked. If the XS955 is supposed to be an improvement over that, it's going to blow my mind. I can't wait!


----------



## shugazer9

I cant wait to hear the reviews of this set. I have had a Toshiba 32" IDTV for 10 years now and the time has come for an upgrade. As far as buying a 4:3 set instead of 16:9, a 27" 4:3 picture on a widescreen set is too small. I have a large collection of music Laserdiscs and like to watch Fox news and EPL soccer without the distortion of stretch modes. The black bars dont bother me on 16:9 material. One thing that concerns me is the lack of a digital output, which would mean no Dolby Digital surround when using the Cablecard input. Anyone know what retailers will be carrying it?


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

There is an optical output....


----------



## Juggy

Hi, I'm a newb.. but I'm in the market... What's firewire do? Does this model come in both 16:9 and 4:3?


Also, why is the 34inch model priced higher than the 36inch model?


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

The 34" is a widescreen version. The 36" is 4:3...


The reason the 34" is more $$$ is because widescreen is the HIP tv set at the moment...


----------



## Juggy

is the 36" geared towards HD tv? I thought only widescreen was geared towards HD/DVD?


Also, whats firewire?


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Juggy_
> *is the 36" geared towards HD tv? I thought only widescreen was geared towards HD/DVD?*



I think it's a good middle ground. If you watch HD material, it's letterboxed on the set, and that widescreen portion of the screen amounts to 33", only an inch smaller than the pricier 34" set. However, if you watch standard-def 4x3 material, you get a lot more screen real estate than you would with the 34".



> Quote:
> *Also, whats firewire?*


 A convenient way to link up various components. It's a handy feature, but the lack of one isn't a deal breaker for me. Search this forum for "Firewire" if you'd like to read some more in-depth descriptions about the appeal.


----------



## edstalnaker

Where can you read about the 5-year warranty for $119 on the Sony Style site? I can't find it.


Also, what is the deal with the free remote? Is this not the normal one that comes with the TV?


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

I am not sure if the website offers it??? I bought it from SONY STYLE (the store). Great deal IMO. Sears wants slightly over $500 for theirs. The TV comes with its own remote. Sonystyle (the store) is also offering the 5 device setting remote free.


----------



## BloatedCorpse

..saw the 34inch version of the xs beside the 34xbr960 (I'm a 960 owner in fairness of disclosure), and the pq was not even comparable to the 960. I was in fact surprised how much the difference was, and it wasn't a tweaking settings issue, the picture was noticeably less detailed and solid. The geometry was also horrendous, and this was truly scary as the 960 has shaky geometry. Not trying to be capricious, but I'd seriously reconsider any xs purchase based on what I saw. To me a few hundred dollars isn't worth the much lower pq.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Hmmm... Since you are a 960 owner and I WAS a 960 owner.

I read another person that saw the 34XS and said the pq is about the same.


My opinion of the XBR960 is this:

1.) HORRIBLE Geometry (my first set)- Countless people saying they have bad geometry as well.

2.) Tuner problems- (2nd and 3d set)- Countless others have this problems as well.

I wouldnt touch that set if you gave me it to me for free!!!


Each tv set has its own geometry issues.


As for your regard of PQ. Do I doubt your opinion. Sure I do. The 36" xs has almost ALL the same options as the 960, except for the 2nd generation resolution. The XBR960 is the only set with this. DO you think sony will release most of their 2004 tube tv sets with horrible pq. SERIOUSLY doubt it!!! Now leave this thread 955 hater! we dont want you. Go back to your "beloved" 960.


----------



## BloatedCorpse

..all I'm saying is be sure to compare them with your own peepers...but jamison, if you weren't happy with the 960, there's no way the xs will do it for ya...sorry. Furthermore, there is no way anyone seriously could suggest that the xs be purchased over the 960..just look at the feature set, in fact it's silly that sony has the list price so high for the xs in my ignorant opinion. Happy viewing no matter which set ya buy!


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

I wasnt happy with the 960 for the geometric and tuner problems... will sony learn their mistake with the 960's and correct them with the 955..maybe. If they released a working 960, then I would LOVE it. The pq is amazing. According to the brochure, the pq of the 36" should be comparable..thats all Im saying...


----------



## BloatedCorpse

..geometry I saw was worse out of the box on the 955...much worse in fact. It was stretched to the point that figures on screen looked like thay had been subjected to the rack of old...just run out and see one yourself jamison and then gimme a shout.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

The other person that saw this set never mentioned bad geometry problems. Maybe it was just an isolated case? In fact, they said everything looked almost exact to that of a 960....Your just one person. The 2nd person had a total different experience as yours (he did not own a 960 hmmm...)


----------



## BloatedCorpse

..were the sets next to each other, with the same HD feed, and matched as far as menus go...I'm telling you, the picture is just not the same, in fact I'd say the pq was closer to the 34HS510 which i had last xmas and remember well..too well! Although it claims super fine pitch, there's more to it than the tube. I'd guess that the xs has different circuitry in some regard, for example I don't think it's DRC is adjustable for example. However,you may be right...I've only seen one xs afterall. But let's say YOU are right and the picture is equal, why wouldn't you want firewire?


----------



## notvandnobeer

JamisonBWolsh,


Do you have a link to the offer for the free remote? I'm thinking about getting this set, and I see the offer for the free stand, but I don't see anything about a free remote? I checked on Sonystyle, but it just has the offer for the stand.


----------



## shugazer9

I dont see any reference to an optical output in the spec sheet, only firewire


----------



## Adam Tyner

The spec sheet for the 34XS955 doesn't list optical output either, yet the set apparently has one . I'd imagine the same will hold true for the 36" model, assuming that poster is correct.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Exactly...The offer os only good at the sony Style STORE... not the website...


The spec sheet did not list it. BUT the 34" has one. So, logically speaking, so shall the 36"


----------



## snclawson

As another data point, I noticed the other day that the WS550 rear projection models have an optical output (they're essentially a WS510 with an HD tuner), so I'd be suprised if the XS955 series dosen't have one.


Of course the fact that someone claims to have seen the back of a 34XS955 and saw an output is also good evidence. =)


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!! well.... not that great...


I think BLOATEDCORPSE needs to get a burual already or something and here is why....


I went to CC today and they did not have the XS955 yet.


HOWEVER, I did compare the 34HS420 to the 34xbr960. With both sets on the same setting using an HDTV program, the pq were ALMOST identical. The difference being 3 feet away I can see the pixels of the 420, but the 960 was smooth (No pixels). 5-6 feet away and I cannot tell the difference between these 2 sets on a HDTV broadcast.


what does this all mean? Well, the XS line is an UPGRADE over the HS line. If the 955 is better than the 420 line (it is) then there is NO QUESTION that the pq of the 955 and the 960 is going to be extremely close.


Bloated, the setup at your store must have been screwed up, becasue the 34 and 960 set looks almost IDENTICAL in pq (except for the pixels). I wonder if the 955 line will have the noticable pixels or not.. we will see..


----------



## BloatedCorpse

..the set-up may have been messed up...for future owners, I sincerely hope it was! The HS line in no way compares to the 960 in terms of pq..if it did, why would sony even have the xbr line, it's just silly to compare them, as they are two different lines targeted at different segments of the HDTV market. Next you'll be telling me the 13 inch trinitron is almost reaching the lofty heights that is the 960...all you have to do is sit 6 inches away and imagine. Just having adjustable DRC (not that I even recommend using it), is worth the extra two hundred bucks. I find it absolutely disturbing that you're expecting satisfaction with an inferior model after already being disappointed with the 960!..to each their own I s'pose...but it's kinda like trading in a BMW and getting hyped about the brand new toyota hatchback...silliness...if anything, it would make more sense after your dissatisfaction with sony to try sammy's DLP or something similar. But I'll eagerly await your review of the XS...


----------



## weesleekit2

I hope you folks will let us know where we can read some reviews when they come out.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Hey...... Just giving you my opinion. Bloated.. Like how you say the sony 955 line has horrible pq...thats your opinion. I compared the 960 and the 420 and the difference was the size of the pixels.. you dont like it? dont read this thread...


NOW back to the subject: KD-36XS955


Please no more talk on any other tv set...use another thread for any other talk


----------



## shugazer9

234 pounds! This thing is a monster.


----------



## jedi29

YES>>>>>>>

You can now download the manual for the XS tv`s at Sony`s web site under support.

YUP ***

They DO HAVE AN OPTICAL DIGITAL OUT ( sorry but I had to yell







)

AND , yes CC (at least some ) have the KD-34XS955.

What did I think ?

Not much









It looks very dark (standard mode=reset) , only had a chance for a quick look.

However it does have the enhanced CC and the new "menu" system.

To me , it seems as if something was missing , although I don`t know what.

Maybe it was the "little" things , like NO metal around the memory stick slot.

Maybe if I had more time or if it was showing better source program , my views would be different.

The remote is the RM-Y199 , which is a "hyped-up" version of the on found on the HS series.

NO thumb "thingy" for menu control.

Just wanted to let the news out , it has arrived (at least the 34").

I still need to see the 30" with a VHS tape playing , if I can stand watch source like that then SD would be ok.

Have fun !!

Gary


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Did you see the pixels like in the 420's and 510's?? or is as smooth as the 960? You can adjust the darkness.... I will take a look at them when they get to the LA stores... BUT I dont think you can compare the 16:9 vs the 4:3??? I would REALLY like to see how the 4:3 views SD material....the 16:9 probably compares with the 960....but I wonder how the 36" will handle this?


ah... man... no "THUMBY thing"?? I liked that....


also, that manual is actually for the 34" not the 36"...


----------



## BloatedCorpse

...ahhhh..the sweet, sweet smell of vindication....and yes it's pixely...suspiciously like my old 510...brrrrrr


----------



## jedi29

Hi JB,

Actually , the manual is for all 3 ( 30" + 34" + 36" ).









I couldn`t tell , it realy was a very quick look.

But I did go through the menus and I went to the video mode and selected "standard" and then hit reset just to get every thing back to factory spec`s and it still looked dark.

Yes , you can make it brighter , but compaired to other Sony`s with equal settings , it just seemed a little to dark.

Y`a , the remote is a "cheapy" .

Have you downloaded the manual ? If not give it a try , even in the manual it states the differances between the 36" and the 30" + 34 ".

O and there seems be be a 4th mode of "stretching" something that the 960 is missing (I think) and you can save seperate settings for each input.

Realy check out the manual , I wouldn`t have ya download something for nothin , honest









I didn`t notice any specs or pixelization , put I think it was to dark to notice that anyway.

I`m going to check it out again in few days, but please get back to me about the manual !

Take care ,

Gary


----------



## Adam Tyner

Yikes. This doesn't exactly leave me overflowing with enthusiasm about my pre-order.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Never mind bloatedcorpse.. His opinion is weighted. he owns a 960. When I said pixels I meant if your within a certain range, you can view pixels. I did not mean pixelation, which the 960 HAS. I believe it has the same pixels as the 960 (hardly noticable at a 2 feet range). At least sony should have the tuner working in the 955. Unlike the 960's sets that have various issues...


ADAM, try to locate the 955 series of sets. I cant find them in my area yet.


BTW: the REAR panel is the same as the XBR960...


In either case, this set IS the best 36" hdtv 4:3 with a tuner out there...


----------



## BIG ED




> Quote:
> Please no more talk on any other tv set...use another thread for any other talk





> Quote:
> Did you see the pixels like in the 420's and 510's?? or is as smooth as the 960?


----------



## BloatedCorpse

..maybe he meant to say only compare sets if it supports my point of view...


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

There IS an optical output!!!


The 36xs955 MANUAL is NOW released:

http://www.sonystyle.com/intershopro.../KD36XS955.pdf 


Check it OUT!!!!


----------



## Yung




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by weesleekit2_
> *I hope you folks will let us know where we can read some reviews when they come out.*




Well, there is only the review of the KV-30HS420 which should be pretty similar to the 34" HS420 and the review of the KD-34XBR960 so far.

http://reviews.cnet.com/Sony_KV_30HS...?tag=pdtl-list 

http://reviews.cnet.com/Sony_KD_34XB...?tag=pdtl-list


----------



## DWhite




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *There IS an optical output!!!
> 
> 
> The 36xs955 MANUAL is NOW released:
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/intershopro.../KD36XS955.pdf
> 
> 
> Check it OUT!!!!*



Yes, this was established days ago.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...90#post4220890 



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jedi29_
> *YES>>>>>>>
> 
> You can now download the manual for the XS tv`s at Sony`s web site under support.
> 
> YUP ***
> 
> They DO HAVE AN OPTICAL DIGITAL OUT ( sorry but I had to yell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> AND , yes CC (at least some ) have the KD-34XS955.
> 
> What did I think ?
> 
> Not much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very dark (standard mode=reset) , only had a chance for a quick look.
> 
> However it does have the enhanced CC and the new "menu" system.
> 
> To me , it seems as if something was missing , although I don`t know what.
> 
> Maybe it was the "little" things , like NO metal around the memory stick slot.
> 
> Maybe if I had more time or if it was showing better source program , my views would be different.
> 
> The remote is the RM-Y199 , which is a "hyped-up" version of the on found on the HS series.
> 
> NO thumb "thingy" for menu control.
> 
> Just wanted to let the news out , it has arrived (at least the 34").
> 
> I still need to see the 30" with a VHS tape playing , if I can stand watch source like that then SD would be ok.
> 
> Have fun !!
> 
> Gary*


----------



## russwong

I can't wait to see one and finally hear the reviews. I've been waiting for a TV to replace my 36XBR200. It's been great and has served me well for the last 6 years. I've been using it to watch HD programming and it looks great, even though it's not an HD TV.


Anyways, the size is great for me. Any 16:9 is too small and I don't want plasma or DLP. So this might be my answer!


Keeping my fingers crossed.


Russ


----------



## cad_3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *Never mind bloatedcorpse.. His opinion is weighted. he owns a 960. When I said pixels I meant if your within a certain range, you can view pixels. I did not mean pixelation, which the 960 HAS. I believe it has the same pixels as the 960 (hardly noticable at a 2 feet range). At least sony should have the tuner working in the 955. Unlike the 960's sets that have various issues...
> *



Well, yeah, his and mine, and my buddy, and my co-worker (who owns the 910). As stated in a different thread. The 955 is suppose to use the same tech as the 910. My co-worker and a friend stated that my 960 looks better than his 910. 2nd gen stuff (grill/software/firmware/hardware/whatever).


I'm not saying the 955 is going to look 'bad'. I think my co-workers 910 looks damn good. I'm just saying that between the 2, (and this isn't even right next to each other or at the same time... this is driving from one house to the next)... all 3 of us universally agree hands down, without question, the 960 looks better. Not the same. That's the whole reason I bought it. Because it does look better. If the 955 looked better, I would have bought it, instead.


I'm not dissing the 955, but I think JBW is living in his own little world.







(Just my opinion, sorry dude - Feel free to send me death threats or poetry - just kidding! Seriously, no poetry.)




> Quote:
> *
> 
> In either case, this set IS the best 36" hdtv 4:3 with a tuner out there...*



I'm not going to dispute this. It probably is... I just don't want some newbie thinking he is getting the very best pq possible, when it's really the very best 4:3 pq. I'll bet the 955 is a great tv! It's just not the best PQ possible. If it was, it would cost a couple hundred $$$ more.










-C

Ps. Flame away! Or do it privately, and include more profanity! =)










PPs. I read it on the internet once... It MUST be true!









PPPs. We once thought that with an infinite number of monkeys and an infinite number of typewriters, they would eventually produce the comlete works of William Shakespeare. Now that we have the internet, we see this is not the case.

PPPPs. Arguing on the internet is a lot like running in the special olympics. Even if you win... you're still retarded.


----------



## Yung




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jedi29_
> *YES>>>>>>>
> 
> You can now download the manual for the XS tv`s at Sony`s web site under support.
> 
> YUP ***
> 
> They DO HAVE AN OPTICAL DIGITAL OUT ( sorry but I had to yell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *



You can see it here...at least for the 34" model.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-mGaAllV...display=XL#Tab


----------



## TogaAssasin

I would kill for the KD-30SX955 to replace my TERRIBLE samsung TX-P I can't wait for them to release this TV







I saw crutchfield and sony have them in but I haven't found any stores in my area that have them yet.


----------



## Quaker93

Description of 36xs955 states "digital cable ready with cable card." Cable company does not have a card. Can I use their digital STB instead?


----------



## NorthJersey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Quaker93_
> *Description of 36xs955 states "digital cable ready with cable card." Cable company does not have a card. Can I use their digital STB instead?*



yes, but you would connect the digital STB to the HDMI port or the component ports.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Any New info on this amazing set?


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Sonystyle called me to let me know the ship date is STILL sept.22. AND here is a quote from a guy that compared a 960 to a 955:


"I went to Circuit City this weekend and checked out the KD-34XS955.


Wow, great PQ very impressed. There was an 34XBR960 directly next to it. I can't figure it out though, the 34XS955 looked better?


I viewed both on Analog, HDTV and DVD. Same source feed, etc...


I asked if I could play with the sets and the salesmen said "do whatever you want."


He said they just take out of the box and hook up, not much else. He did say that customers constantly mess with them.


The 34XS955 looked awesome, I can only hope the 36XS955 looks as good.


The salesmen said they Can't sell the XBR's but the XS955 is SOLD OUT.


The XS955 was $400 LESS and had a better PQ, IMO.


Why does it appear that the XS955 has a better PQ, can someone explain?


Will the 36XS955 offer the same PQ?"


THIS SET IS GOING TO ROCK!!!


----------



## Newest Hobby

I always try to stay neutral and usually downplay some of these posts. I was just at CC to get a couple of cables I need for my new DVD player.


They had the 955 on the floor right next to the 960. Yes, the cabinets look identical. Yes, the crappy feed on the 955 looked better than the super crappy feed on the 960. I can tell you that no way does my 960 picture look like the one I just saw at CC. The 955 is a great set I'm sure but if you really think it has a better picture than the 960, I think you are very fooled.


They are both great set's for sure...


I don't know what consumers are supposed to do? The feeds in these stores are just aweful. Thank God my 960 does not look like the one I just happened upon and you better hope the 955 does not look like the one right next to it.


-Rick



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *Sonystyle called me to let me know the ship date is STILL sept.22. AND here is a quote from a guy that compared a 960 to a 955:
> 
> 
> "I went to Circuit City this weekend and checked out the KD-34XS955.
> 
> 
> Wow, great PQ very impressed. There was an 34XBR960 directly next to it. I can't figure it out though, the 34XS955 looked better?
> 
> 
> I viewed both on Analog, HDTV and DVD. Same source feed, etc...
> 
> 
> I asked if I could play with the sets and the salesmen said "do whatever you want."
> 
> 
> He said they just take out of the box and hook up, not much else. He did say that customers constantly mess with them.
> 
> 
> The 34XS955 looked awesome, I can only hope the 36XS955 looks as good.
> 
> 
> The salesmen said they Can't sell the XBR's but the XS955 is SOLD OUT.
> 
> 
> The XS955 was $400 LESS and had a better PQ, IMO.
> 
> 
> Why does it appear that the XS955 has a better PQ, can someone explain?
> 
> 
> Will the 36XS955 offer the same PQ?"
> 
> 
> THIS SET IS GOING TO ROCK!!!*


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Hmmm.. so your saying that both tv sets are fed Crappy feeds. The 955 has better pq then the 960 using the same crappy feed. Stands to reason that the 955 would have better pq then the 960 when fed GREAT feed....


----------



## Newest Hobby

I am saying that I could "jiggle" the cable on the back of the 960 and the picture would fade in and out.. How can you judge a tube with connections and feeds like this?


I made them play several DVD's on the 960 when I was shopping. I did not even begin to try to make a decision based on the feed coming into the TV.


Good-Luck with a fine 955. I'm sure it is a very good set.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *Hmmm.. so your saying that both tv sets are fed Crappy feeds. The 955 has better pq then the 960 using the same crappy feed. Stands to reason that the 955 would have better pq then the 960 when fed GREAT feed....*


----------



## RobertF

Actually, he said that one had a "crappy feed" while the other had a "super crappy feed"










So that would make it an apples and oranges comparison.


Bob



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *Hmmm.. so your saying that both tv sets are fed Crappy feeds. The 955 has better pq then the 960 using the same crappy feed. Stands to reason that the 955 would have better pq then the 960 when fed GREAT feed....*


----------



## macbillybob

Have had a 34" 955 for a couple of weeks. Absolutely amazing picture.


Just got ESPNHD on TWC and the PQ is unbelievable. I am sitting out in my den watching this tv, with a Hitachi 60v500 in the living room. It is that great. (in the den I can sit 6-8 ft away, perfect for watching)


Debated between the 955 and the 960. Only thing I may miss is the firewire.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

DAMN!!!!! Sony is doing to this tv set what they did to the 960!!!


"Shipping date not available. We will notify you by email when this product has shipped" So..what does this mean?


----------



## abekl

I just placed my order for the KD-36XS955.


If you are or become an Agoraquest.com member (free) you can get the set (without the stand) w/no tax, no shipping charge (includes white glove delivery), and at a price significantly less than the listed 1699. Just look in their group buy section of the board.


Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

do you have a link?


I could not find the kd-36XS955, your sure its this tv?


NEVERMIND!!! I found it.....


----------



## bigdog6060

bestbuy has it in most stores the 34in version


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

the 30 and the 34" version are 16:9

The 36" is 4:3 and was SUPPOSED to be released on sept. 22 but the date has been changed...


----------



## Shivan

Stupid question, but can this set convert everything to 1080i?


----------



## needanutv




> Quote:
> DAMN!!!!! Sony is doing to this tv set what they did to the 960!!!
> 
> 
> "Shipping date not available. We will notify you by email when this product has shipped" So..what does this mean?



I had the same question re:30xs955. Here is the email exchange I had with Sony


Question: "The availability date for this item has changed from "on or about September 1" to "not yet available". Could you give me a idea when this model will be shipping? Thank you"



Answer:" The KD-30XS955 30" Widescreen FD Trinitron WEGA HDTV is currently available online for purchase at SonyStyle.com. Shipping date is not available. We will notify you by email when this product has shipped to you. We will notify the Shipping date when you had purchased the Television from our site"


I thought I asked a very direct question. The response was worthy of a politician.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

How soon after sept. 1 did they ship that tv?


----------



## abekl

Inside info:


The official ship date has moved from 9/22 to 10/06. The only reason; filling the supply chain.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Cool!!! Thanks... I can wait another week for this tv set...


----------



## Adam Tyner

Well, it's two weeks, actually.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Technically....but who is counting? I am willing to wait (though would prefer to have the set asap)....


----------



## russwong

Did we ever determine if this tube is the same Super Fine tube as the 960? Or is it the first generation Super Fine tube that's in the 910?


I'm still a little confused....


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Its the same tech as the 910 with some upgraded options... or you can say It's pretty much the same as the 960 minus the "2nd generation super fine pitch". Is there a difference between the resolution of the 960 and the 955? Its a debate. 960 owners says "There is a HUGE difference", but MANY people who compared the 2 at a store said they are pretty much are the same. At the end ...it's your choice. Go to a store and compare the 955 to the 960 (the 30 and 34" 16:9 sets).


----------



## metman2003

IT SHIPPED!


Received my notice and tracking number from Sonystyle this evening...shipped on 9/13.



"In transit to local terminal, please allow 3-7 business days for shipping."


It may get here 2-5 days early? or on time (9/22)


----------



## Adam Tyner

When did you place your order, if you don't mind my asking? I haven't gotten confirmation yet, but I ordered a little late (August 3rd). My credit card hasn't been dinged yet, but it looks like the full amount of the set has been reserved on it. Not sure if that's a recent thing or what.


----------



## Adam Tyner

Neat. Just got my shipping confirmation too.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Good news everyone:


Shipping availability:

Usually delivered within 5-12 business days.


This MUST be a good sign. Released BEFORE the schedule date. UNLIKE the 960 which was delayed.........


----------



## metman2003

Ordered first day...Aug 1, put in on my Sony card with 12 months free money, checked the delevery site again this evening and the text said it will arrive at the terminal on 9/15


----------



## BigLouie

I could only find one 34XS955 in my area and it was at a Best Buy. They had the XBR, XS and HS in the same aisle, seperated by other televisions.


The XBR and XS had better pictures then the HS, and thats not a knock against the HS because it had a very good pic. The XBR and XS were just better.


I could see no discernable diffrence between the XBR and XS sets. Both were being fed the Jellyfish video in HD and they both looked darn good in the glare of the lights at BB.


If the XBR has better PQ I couldn't see it at BB.


I am a new poster so I'm not sure what I can post as far as purchasing this set, but I found an unbelievably low price on this set from a bricks and mortar chain in NJ that has a web site. If it's ok I will post the website, if not anyone can PM me and I will respond.


----------



## Shivan

I saw the 420 and 955 at Best Buy. And the Toshiba 30HF84 if anyone was interested. The feeds were really really bad. I'm talking bad even for NTSC. I've already given up on 480i completely, but these garbage signals would in no way allow me to make a fair comparison of picture quality.


Is it just me, or does the 955's screen look a bit smaller than other 34" CRT's screens? Or was it because the larger frame around it makes it look smaller?


----------



## maryjef

just got my email staing mine has shipped as well. I ordered on 01 aug. I'lll keep my fingers crossed that the stand gets delivered first.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

I would think if you placed the 2 items on the same order, it would arrive at the same time... do you have frieds to help you lift the tv set onto the stand?


MIne is coming in 7-10 bussiness days as well


----------



## metman2003

Checked today.....Delivery expected 9/20/2004


----------



## Adam Tyner

Set up delivery for mine for tomorrow at 10 AM. Can't wait!


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

where do you check the delivery date info??? Does the delivery company have a website? Hey! tomorrow??? WE WANT A FULL REVIEW pronto


----------



## Adam Tyner

You can track the shipment at http://www.nvclogistics.com/tracking/ 


Oddly, Sony sends the URL in the shipment confirmation, but not the tracking number. (They include the order number, but I couldn't search by that.) I had to log into sonystyle.com and view my order status to get the order #.


They'll call you and schedule an appointment when it's in.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

So adam, How do you like the tv set? Is it as good as the 960? Any problems with the Tuner or Geometry (both of these plagues the 960)? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Adam Tyner

It's in my living room right now. I'm still reconnecting everything, but I played a couple of high-def Xbox games, and they looked great. The one 480p game I tried seemed more pixelated than I remember, but I still have my analog KV-36FS12, so maybe I'll try to A/B it at some point. The tuner is scanning through the digital channels right now. It says it'll take 50 minutes-plus -- I made the mistake of cancelling it, thinking I'd be able to view what it had scanned thus far, but that doesn't seem to be the case. The cable guys are supposed to swing by tomorrow afternoon with a STB, but I wanted to see what I could pick up with the built-in tuner. I'll post tonight with whatever I find. As far as video quality goes, I haven't watched enough to be able to tell (no DVDs, no high-def channels), and I'm not familiar enough with the 960 to be able to say one way or the other. Geometry seems fine, as far as I can tell.


Edit -- Initially I posted some pretty negative comments about the way an armful of DVDs I tried looked, but that must've been all the sunlight streaming in. I'm used to watching everything in the dark, and now that it's pitch-black outside, I'm left with fewer major complaints about the set. I do need to continue fiddling with the settings, but it looks really nice at night. It seems to depend heavily on the material. I watched part of a Canadian movie called _Decoys_ that was shot on HD video, and it looked excellent. Film-based material wasn't as impressive -- I watched _Princess Mononoke_ a couple weeks ago on my analog VVega, and I seem to remember it looking considerably sharper than it does now. _Spirited Away_ looks excellent, though. I spot-checked a couple episodes of _Angel_, and they also seemed to look better than they did when I watched them on my analog set recently. When something looks good, though, it's eye-popping -- even though I have a 480i image being pumped to the TV, _Monsters Inc._ looks as good as anything I've seen at any resolution. Still, I think a healthy viewing distance is necessary -- the image looks pretty lousy close-up.


Yet Another Edit -- The built-in tuner is a little flaky. Not too bad, but I was scrolling through everything once, and I was able to see a slew of channels, including a couple in high-def. When I went back to add those channels to my favorites, I kept getting an error. Then I wasn't able to tune in anything. I turned the TV off and back on (not a speedy process; the TV takes between 15 and 20 seconds to start up), and I was able to see everything again. I'm going to be using a STB anyway, so it's not a big deal to me. Your mileage may vary. I can only get in two HD channels, one of which isn't broadcasting anything but a logo at the moment, but the first legitimate HD show I watched on this set -- _Joan of Arcadia_ (or whatever it's called) looks perfect to my eyes.


Other random comments -- I'm not a fan of the rounded top of the set. Now my center channel won't fit up there. I'll try to rig something to prop it up. The bottom of the stand is cut in such a sharp 'V' that the lowest rack is almost useless. It's neat how the stand and the TV look like one nearly seamless unit, but I would've preferred something less aesthetic and more useful.


----------



## bum944




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by russwong_
> *Did we ever determine if this tube is the same Super Fine tube as the 960? Or is it the first generation Super Fine tube that's in the 910?
> 
> 
> I'm still a little confused....*



XS/XBR = Super Fine Pitch


HS = Normal Pitch


----------



## bum944




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *Its the same tech as the 910 with some upgraded options... or you can say It's pretty much the same as the 960 minus the "2nd generation super fine pitch". Is there a difference between the resolution of the 960 and the 955? Its a debate. 960 owners says "There is a HUGE difference", but MANY people who compared the 2 at a store said they are pretty much are the same. At the end ...it's your choice. Go to a store and compare the 955 to the 960 (the 30 and 34" 16:9 sets).*



The 955 and 960 (XS and XBR) both use the Super Fine Pitch CRT. The HS series use Normal Pitch. It is very difficult to see the difference on a moving picture. But if you have a signal with a still image like a game or sports score in the corner, then it's fairly easy to see the improvement that the Super Fine Pitch offers.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Adam,


do you notice the difference between this set and the "average tv set"? I mean if you sit 3 feet from a normal set, one can see the pixels. Can you see the pixels at this range? If it is like the 910/960 (which it is), the Picture should be seamless.. no pixels noticable...please tell us...


----------



## weesleekit2

Aren't there any professional reviews on TV's like Phil Askey does on cameras in dpreview? If so, where do you find them?

Jerry


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *I mean if you sit 3 feet from a normal set, one can see the pixels. Can you see the pixels at this range? If it is like the 910/960 (which it is), the Picture should be seamless.. no pixels noticable...please tell us...*



I don't know what you mean. I saw scan lines on my old set if I was up close, but not individual pixels. The image looks flat-out awful close up, though...soft and sometimes kind of noisy. Sitting around six/seven feet back, I don't have any problems, though. It depends on the material too. HD material is very clearly defined...standard-definition cable is more obviously pixelated.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

"The image looks flat-out awful close up"


Are you serious? The XS line is better then both the 510 and 420 line. It falls between the 910 and 960. How can the image be awful? Have you calibrated the set yet? I would think the image would be outstanding! Are you going to keep it?


some people say the image is as good as the 960...


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *How can the image be awful?*



The operative words are "close up". As I said earlier, it looks great at a normal seating distance. I was just surprised at how it looked when I stood right in front of it. I don't remember my old set looking quite that bad from a foot or so away.


When are you getting your set? Since you're more knowledgable about the 960 (and can't seem to post without mentioning it at least twice







), maybe you'll be able to contribute more than I can. I don't have a strong high-definition point of reference.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Getting it midweek next week. The stand comes on wedsnesday and the set a day or 2 after that. When I say "pixels" I mean the dots (forgot the tech word for it) you see if you sit close to the set. Do you use quality cables such as hdmi or component cables? Reviewing the specs, this tv set should be the best 4:3 and possibly 16:9 crt tv out there...


Ps: They ran out of the $14 remotes, so they are giving me $150 gift certificate that I am going to use on the new sony upscaling dvd player.


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *When I say "pixels" I mean the dots (forgot the tech word for it) you see if you sit close to the set.*



Depends on the material. With high-def programming, I don't see any sort of grid-like structure, and the image doesn't become blocky as I approach, just soft and a little noisy. Same for DVDs, but more exaggerated. Standard-def has a fairly anti-aliased look to it, but I don't see scanlines from a reasonable distance.



> Quote:
> *Do you use quality cables such as hdmi or component cables?*



The DVD player (a Toshiba SD-3109) is connected directly to the set using MonsterVideo3 component video cables. For cable, I'm going to get a set-top box tomorrow afternoon, but in the meantime, I have coax plugged directly into the set and was using the built-in QAM tuner to view high-def programming.



> Quote:
> *Ps: They ran out of the $14 remotes, so they are giving me $150 gift certificate that I am going to use on the new sony upscaling dvd player.*



If it ever comes out. I've pretty much given up hope on that and am eyeing the Panasonic DVD-S97 instead.


I'm accustomed to nitpicking about the appearance of individual DVDs, but I'm so used to watching them on one display -- I had my previous set for three and a half years -- and it's been about that long since I stood a foot from my TV and stared intently at the screen for defects. This is my first high-definition television, and I can't compare it to anything in its general class.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

So, are you happy with this set? Have you seen better 4:3? Maybe it's just your tv? Specs scream greatness for this set. I wonder what others will say about this set..


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *So, are you happy with this set?*



Yes. I just had to tune in at night to see the set really strut its stuff. I thought most of my posts in this thread were pretty positive, personally.



> Quote:
> *Have you seen better 4:3?*



I can't compare a set I saw in a brightly-lit storeroom a few months ago to what's in my living room now. Maybe some people can, but I don't have that sort of memory. It doesn't seem strikingly better or worse than the other 4x3 HDTVs I've seen, but I'm not in a position to do a direct comparison. I am tempted to say that some of the other sets I've seen looked better from a shorter distance, though.



> Quote:
> *Maybe it's just your tv?*



I doubt it. I don't think I'm saying anything incredibly negative about it, though. The worst thing I've said is that it looks pretty bad if I have my face really close to the set, which for all I know may be typical. I seem to remember my older set holding up better when I was right up against it, but since my couch is a _little_ further than a foot away, it's not really a concern for me. Just surprised me a little, is all. Again, I haven't had a chance to calibrate the set yet, and maybe that will alleviate some of those concerns.



> Quote:
> *Specs scream greatness for this set.*



I'm pleased with the set, but it wasn't the sort of religious experience you seem to want it to be.


----------



## Adam Tyner

Grrrr. I continue to hate the stand. I have a digital cable box, a DVD player, and a receiver. The stand is so tiny that it can't accomodate all three. I don't know what kind of household Sony's design team is gearing this towards. I would think that anyone who would buy their highest-end 4x3 direct view CRT would have more than two components.


Edit - moved everything around, and things are fine now. I just wish I could keep it all in one place instead of shifting some things to a separate stand.











> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adam Tyner_
> *I am tempted to say that some of the other sets I've seen looked better from a shorter distance, though.*



Now that I have HD service from my cable company, I can say this isn't true. It must be dependent on the material -- I remember the Olympics promo material looking fantastic in high-def when standing right next to the televisions in various stores, and now that I have HDNet, the same holds true with the XS955. I must not have been looking at material that really takes advantage of what the set is capable of displaying. My jaw nearly dropped the first time I saw HDNet, and it looks phenomenal no matter how close I get to the TV. I still need to fiddle with the settings some more -- whites are still blooming, and really dark scenes are so dim that I can barely make anything out, but I'm sure that can be corrected as I continue to adjust the settings.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

You should buy the avia dvd or other calibration dvd. They really do help. So, as expected, this tv looks outstanding on hdtv and dvd material? Most sets, including the 960, show SD worse then analog tv sets. With the correct settings and cables, one can increase the pq to equal that of SD.


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *You should buy the avia dvd or other calibration dvd.*



That's always been the plan -- I just haven't gone out and picked one up yet. I probably will tomorrow.



> Quote:
> *So, as expected, this tv looks outstanding on hdtv and dvd material?*



DVDs seem to be a mixed bag. What I posted last night is still representative of my experience. My living room, despite my best efforts, is so drenched in sunlight during the day that I can't watch DVDs, but I may have some more comments on that tonight. (Going to be watching the fourth season of _Mr. Show_ on DVD, which isn't exactly demo material, though.) Some DVDs look markedly better -- some DVDs don't seem quite as good. I put on probably fifteen different DVDs last night, and there were only a couple that really seemed to fall short of what I was hoping to see (_Princess Mononoke_ and _The Apple_). The others looked really good.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Is your dvd player Progressive?



I just cant wait untill sony releases their upscaling dvd player...should be in oct...


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *Is your dvd player Progressive?*



No, I'm using the deinterlacer built into the set.



> Quote:
> *I just cant wait untill sony releases their upscaling dvd player...should be in oct...*



I was hoping it would be out before the XS955, but no such luck. I do plan on getting a player that upscales over HDMI as soon as an appealing looking one comes out.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Also, are you using component cables to link the dvd player to the set? Using the component cable actually does increase PQ. You dont have to spend $50+ for monster cables though. Go to Target or Walmart and they sell them for $15 for the same PQ. Im not quite sure hot the deinterlacer works. Would you need a progressive dvd player to play a progressive enabled dvd? I dont know...


All i know is that I used component cables and a progressive dvd player on the xbr960 and the picture was awesome. I hope when I get the 955, the pq will be the same.. we will see...


As for the brightness of the set: the 910 (1st generation) was known to be on the dimmer side. 2nd generation fixed this. The 955 however uses the 1st generation.. So.... Using it in a bright room may not be the best??? My apartment does not get much light (I like it dark), so this would not cause a problem...



Anyone else get a 36" 955 yet?


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *Also, are you using component cables to link the dvd player to the set?*



I answered this when you asked me earlier.



> Quote:
> *Would you need a progressive dvd player to play a progressive enabled dvd? I dont know...*



The TV should deinterlace everything. I guess it would depend on whether or not the TV has a better de-interlacer than the DVD player. I don't think there are progressive-enabled DVDs, just progressive-scan players.


I like to keep everything dark, but there are eight million windows on the first floor of my house, and short of putting black-out drapes on everything or boarding 'em all up, there's no way I can stop light from leaking in from numerous different places.


----------



## lahaina

The link to the manual for the set at sonystyledotcomyouareonyourownforthecompleteurlbecauseIamnot allowedtopostURLs presently results in download/attempt-to-view a corrput document which will not display.


The manual for the KD34XS955 claims to support the 36" set. I have yet to see the unit in Portland stores I have visited.


lahaina


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

The tv was just recently released (a few days ago). Its going to take some time to get these tv sets to the local stores. I have yet to see ANY tv sets in the 955 line in any store yet...


----------



## Adam Tyner

The 34XS955 has been available for a pretty good while here in my neck of the woods. The manual is the same as the 34", BTW.


----------



## lahaina

Man, I was SO HOT to get a big wide screen TV. About a month ago I started visiting the stores and finding web sites such as this one. It has almost become a hobby in itself. In the end I have decided that it is not hard finding a wonderful HDTV display--DLP, LCD, LCos, or Plasma (sure, they all have their +'s and -'s and I exclude the CRT projectors because I don't like the size of the beasts).


What makes me reluctant to buy is the fact that analog and SD are going to be around a long time and HDTV rollout timeframe is going to be a lot longer than most people seem to realize. Meanwhile, the projection and plasma sets display analog and SD content poorly compared to even the most unassuming CRT sets. Maybe its just me, but in discussions and the hype surrounding HDTV purchases, I see a lot of "I want to believe" thinking going on.


In the KD-36XS955 I suddenly see a great option. I get a much bigger and sharper analog and SD picture than my present 27" Trinitron and I do get the HDTV, albeit not as big as I had fantasized about. I can't see HDTV accounting for a very high percentage of our viewing for quite awhile. I'm not much into football or network TV, and we time shift almost everything with TiVo anyway. So this set looks like a great option for 4-5 years as (and if) HDTV becomes ubituitous and/or the wide screen units dramatically improve renditioning of analog and SD content.


I owe it to myself to see one in person before pulling the trigger on the deal, but i can hardly wait. Thanks to everyone who shares their knowledge here.


----------



## ReggattaMondatta

Some of the earlier posts discussed an extended warranty available via the "brick and mortar" Sony Style store. You may purchase the TV using the online Sony Style site and purchase the extended warranty with a follow-up call to 800.378.4590.


Regards,


RM


----------



## UMDMatt

FYI-


The 34XS955 is up at circuitcity.com, on sale already too.


----------



## shpankey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lahaina_
> *Man, I was SO HOT to get a big wide screen TV. About a month ago I started visiting the stores and finding web sites such as this one. It has almost become a hobby in itself. In the end I have decided that it is not hard finding a wonderful HDTV display--DLP, LCD, LCos, or Plasma (sure, they all have their +'s and -'s and I exclude the CRT projectors because I don't like the size of the beasts).
> 
> 
> What makes me reluctant to buy is the fact that analog and SD are going to be around a long time and HDTV rollout timeframe is going to be a lot longer than most people seem to realize. Meanwhile, the projection and plasma sets display analog and SD content poorly compared to even the most unassuming CRT sets. Maybe its just me, but in discussions and the hype surrounding HDTV purchases, I see a lot of "I want to believe" thinking going on.
> 
> 
> In the KD-36XS955 I suddenly see a great option. I get a much bigger and sharper analog and SD picture than my present 27" Trinitron and I do get the HDTV, albeit not as big as I had fantasized about. I can't see HDTV accounting for a very high percentage of our viewing for quite awhile. I'm not much into football or network TV, and we time shift almost everything with TiVo anyway. So this set looks like a great option for 4-5 years as (and if) HDTV becomes ubituitous and/or the wide screen units dramatically improve renditioning of analog and SD content.
> 
> 
> I owe it to myself to see one in person before pulling the trigger on the deal, but i can hardly wait. Thanks to everyone who shares their knowledge here.*



There's only one problem with that, the 36XS955 is also a digital TV and uses scalers and therefore will display SD content horribly. I know, I have it's older brother the 36hs510 (professionaly ISF calibrated no less) and can tell you firsthand, standard definition (analog) content completely blows.


----------



## TCB

I've been toying for some time with replacing my upstairs family television with a HDTV widescreen or 4:3. I was at Best Buy yesterday and showed the sleek 34 widescreen 955 to my daughter. It was displaying standard definition. Her response, "It looks kind of bad. Blurry." I have yet to see SD look good on a direct view HD set. This is the deal breaker for me. SD looks good on my Screenplay 7200 front projector. Why can't it look good on a direct view HDTV?


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

First off, the 510 and the 955 are NOT brothers. In fact, they are NOT even related. The 955 ACTUALLY falls between the 910 and the 960 in PQ. If properly calibrated, the pq of SD should equal that of an analog set. This holds true with the 910/960/955 Due to the upgraded technology in these 3 sets. The 510 does not use this tech, so it will show horrible pq....Sorry about your set spankey.


TcB- on a 16:9, you were probably looking at an image that filled the screen (wide zoom). this degrades the PQ. Also, Im sure the tv set wasnt properly calibrated. One should also look at their input. All these adds up. By doing these steps, you should be able to get a good quality SD image...


----------



## TCB




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *If properly calibrated, the pq of SD should equal that of an analog set.*



I wonder if that is true. I've looked at a lot of these television, albeit, none that I know were ISF calibrated, and the SD looks horrid. I kind of doubt that calibration would make such a huge difference in SD.


----------



## TCB

I realize that widescreen fill modes will degrade the image, but I recall going all the way back to the XBR 400 that the SD image looked horrible. That model was 4:3.


Believe me, I want SD to look good on these sets. I'd plunk down the money in a hurry if they did.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Talk to 960/910/955 owners. You will find out your statement is not true. Looking at these tv sets "AT A STORE" you will find sd being horrid. Do you plan to use the same settings at home with the same setups? If so, then your right! your going to get a HORRID Sd. Myself, well, I am going to do what I advise and get great SD as my old set. I owned the 960 for a month and found using wide zoom degrades the pq. BUT, by using the normal 4:3 mode, the image of SD is great. Dont believe me? Fine. Your loss...


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *Talk to 960/910/955 owners. You will find out your statement is not true.*



Speaking as a 36XS955 owner...







I'd have to side with the others on this. I haven't spent any time messing with the way SD cable looks on my set since I rarely watch that, but straight out of the box, it's awful. Like, second generation EP VHS-level.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

"I haven't spent any time messing with the way SD cable looks on my set since I rarely watch that, but straight out of the box, it's awful"


Hmmmmm...... To get good SD you HAVE to mess with the settings!!! You have horrid PQ because you did not calibrate this set. Its expected. The PQ compares to that of analog sets if you do what I suggested... also.. garbage in...garbage out. Get good Cables!


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *You have horrid PQ because you did not calibrate this set.*



The picture settings are input-specific. If you know of a way to get Avia-ish test signals over basic or digital cable, please toss me the channel number and I'll give it a whirl. Whatever settings are required for SD cable to look any good, they're *drastically* different than any of the presets, and quick fiddling with the sliders doesn't accomplish much.



> Quote:
> *The PQ compares to that of analog sets if you do what I suggested*



That's a pretty definitive statement considering that this is a television set you haven't even seen. As a pre-emptive request, in your response, please refrain from using the words "specs", "910", or "960".



> Quote:
> *... also.. garbage in...garbage out. Get good Cables!*



While Monster component video cables may be overrated, they're not typically referred to as "garbage".


----------



## lahaina




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shpankey_
> *There's only one problem with that, the 36XS955 is also a digital TV and uses scalers and therefore will display SD content horribly. I know, I have it's older brother the 36hs510 (professionaly ISF calibrated no less) and can tell you firsthand, standard definition (analog) content completely blows.*



With all due respect, terms like "horribly" are pretty extreme and while they may be impactful to some they don't gain you much credibility at least from my perspective. I have also seen the 36hs510 showing both local and digital (SD) content and thought it had very high quality pictures. Can't beleive the 955 will be a step down, but as I said, I don't intend to buy sight unseen either. But I do have every expectation that the set will meet my needs.


----------



## maryjef

Hey everyone, does anyone have this set yet and is using direct TV with it. I would like to know if I can expect to see a improvement over my analog television I'm using now. Most of my TV viewing will be used that way with DVDs and some HDTV through the built in tuner. If its not at least the same quality my wife is gonna kick my butt. I'll have to consider canceling my order if its the case.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

There is NO hdtv yet that can Improve SD better then analog sets. At best, it can equal it. However, the hdtv programs and dvd's is purely AMAZING!!!


----------



## paris_tn

Why can't tv's scale sd and hd both good? The 36 inch set will have a big picture both in analog and in hd. This is a big plus as where the 960 in sd was not that big of a picture and i can't get use to watching 27". Is it impossible or does it cost to much or is the technology not there to show both hd and sd good and i mean very good on the same tv set? It is a crime to plunk down $2,000 or more and expect a ****** picture on sd, or get an analog set and see your hd material small across the middle of the screen. The same thing with plasma, why can't they scale hd and sd both good on one plasma? I do not mind fiddling with the remote or doing whatever a little extra but please for my money give me good and i mean very good hd and sd on one tv set. I hope the 955 is it.


----------



## GOLDFLOW

Are we into apples vs oranges here? Is the 955 showing bad source material more clearly or not showing the source material well? If the 955 is clearly showing flaws in the source material(compression) then it isn't a problem with the 955.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

You got it Goldflow. Its not the 955. Its HDTV sets in general. HDTV sets is meant for HDTV programming. HDTV sets picks up the SD signal and clearly displays it. What you see is all the problems with sd material. Analog sets cannot see these problems because it does not have the capabitlities to do so (not digital).


Here is the rub. Some tv sets displays BETTER sd then others. Why you ask? Simple. Its the hardware the manufactorers use in their sets. Supposedly Sony uses the best (Digital Reality Circuitry as well as a few other devices) followed by panasonic. The 910/960/955 all use this tech (the 960 is adjustable).


In the next few years will they make new tv's with better abilities to view sd programming? Maybe next years models, but i dont see them investing alot of money in research because HDTV will be here soon (5 years maybe?)


But owners of the 960 (myself as one- before I returned it), can accomplish a good PQ with SD programming if you follow the steps as I listed earlier. If you have cable, you can also add an Amplifier to your cable and supposedly that works as well (worked for one 960 user).


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Review of other 955 sets are coming in!!! check the other threads. The PQ with SD is Good quality!!!! I cant wait to get mine! I will do a FULL in-depth review!


----------



## Adam Tyner

Admittedly, my expectations for SD quality could be unrealistic, and other people's thresholds for what's good could very well be completely different than my own. As it is, it's watchable and teeters on 'okay', but I'd rather watch analog stuff on an analog set and stick with digital stuff on this digital set.


----------



## DWhite




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *Review of other 955 sets are coming in!!! check the other threads. The PQ with SD is Good quality!!!! I cant wait to get mine! I will do a FULL in-depth review!*



I cant wait for you to get your set too. I might be able to read a few posts...ah nevermind


----------



## spongebob




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DWhite_
> *I cant wait for you to get your set too. I might be able to read a few posts...ah nevermind*



What other threads?? !! ??



bob


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by spongebob_
> *What other threads?? !! ??*



The threads for the 30XS955 and the 34XS955 .


----------



## spongebob

But those are 16:9, right? I thought the big issue is whether 4:3 sd/analog will look better on this set than on a widescreen hdtv?


bob


----------



## Adam Tyner

Yes, I was just linking to what JamisonBWolsh is referring to.


So far, I don't think anyone but me has commented on the way SD cable looks on the 36XS955. It's watchable, but not great, in my opinion. I haven't spent a lot of time messing with the settings to improve it (I don't really watch anything other than DVDs and HD, so I haven't felt motivated to give it much effort), and its appearance out of the box may not be representative of the best the set can offer with tweaked settings.


Some of the positive comments about the way SD looks on the smaller widescreen models could be possibly be attributed to their smaller size.


----------



## lahaina




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *You got it Goldflow. Its not the 955. Its HDTV sets in general. HDTV sets is meant for HDTV programming. HDTV sets picks up the SD signal and clearly displays it. What you see is all the problems with sd material. Analog sets cannot see these problems because it does not have the capabitlities to do so (not digital).
> 
> 
> Here is the rub. Some tv sets displays BETTER sd then others. Why you ask? Simple. Its the hardware the manufactorers use in their sets. Supposedly Sony uses the best (Digital Reality Circuitry as well as a few other devices) followed by panasonic. The 910/960/955 all use this tech (the 960 is adjustable).
> 
> 
> In the next few years will they make new tv's with better abilities to view sd programming? Maybe next years models, but i dont see them investing alot of money in research because HDTV will be here soon (5 years maybe?)
> 
> 
> But owners of the 960 (myself as one- before I returned it), can accomplish a good PQ with SD programming if you follow the steps as I listed earlier. If you have cable, you can also add an Amplifier to your cable and supposedly that works as well (worked for one 960 user).*



To me, what you say makes ultimate sense. Just the slight bloom from the phosphor in a CRT is going to cover a lot of small sins. A little tweaking, and a decent signal and I'd have a very hard time believing that a 4:3 set from Sony can't offer a very good to excellent SD picture. Also, just the fact that a set, any set, is bigger is going to reduce the perceived quality when picture on same is viewed close up. Sit back (and I do mean back) a little, pop a cold one and enjoy.


----------



## spongebob

You guys need to so some research. Hd sets have to upconvert all signals to native 1080i, including 480i. This is where the big problem is, not the SD signal. It's the poor quality of the conversion from 480i to 1080i that is the problem. Analog sets are native 480i. I'm sure that just like audio gear, the quality of the conversion is critical. I have (IMO) the best analog set ever made, the Sony 32 XBR Squared (xbr-100). I guarantee my set will blow away any hdtv on sd/analog material.


bob


----------



## GOLDFLOW

 http://www.avrev.com/news/0904/21.silicon.html 


"Silicon Optix Announces The Realta Chip - Bringing Teranex's Hollywood Quality Video to the Home"


This may solve our upconversion problem. I hope it can be utilized in the CRT product lines.


----------



## spongebob

Very cool, Gold


Check this!

http://siliconoptixlive.dimentians.c...0x202_blur.wmv 


bob


----------



## Shivan

It looks like that Realta chip might just be for pixel-type purely digital displays. This might be the boost that non-CRTs need to improve PQ. Oh well, it's probably a while off, and a lot of it is probably marketing smoke and mirrors.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Back to the 36xs955!!!! Anyone have one yet? Mine is scheduled to be delivered Friday. Someone else must surely have this 4:3 set....


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by spongebob_
> *You guys need to so some research. Hd sets have to upconvert all signals to native 1080i, including 480i. This is where the big problem is, not the SD signal. It's the poor quality of the conversion from 480i to 1080i that is the problem. Analog sets are native 480i. I'm sure that just like audio gear, the quality of the conversion is critical. I have (IMO) the best analog set ever made, the Sony 32 XBR Squared (xbr-100). I guarantee my set will blow away any hdtv on sd/analog material.
> 
> *



It doesn't take much research to find HD sets that don't have to upconvert all signals to native 1080i. A lot of direct view sets support both 480p and 1080i natively. My lowly Sanyo does. Samsung TXPs do, as well as several others. http://www.samsungusa.com/pdf/SamsungHDTV.pdf says:


DynaFlat HD Monitors include:

Native resolutions 1080i (HD) and 480P (progressive scan)


Any of these sets only need a good line doubler to display good SD at 480p. It also eliminates the time lag waiting to generate the upconverted 1080i. The set I had that did convert to 1080i introduced audio sync issues when I was sending audio directly to an AV receiver and had audio coming from the TV. No similar delay with the Sanyo (or Samsung).


----------



## metman2003

Mine was scheduled for delivery Monday but the driver said he didn't have the equipment to move it 13 steps into my basement...should get it tommorrow...wonder if they will forget to do anything else this time...not mpressed with the "white glove" service.


Those who received it...did they set up the "free" stand and then get the TV running?


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

I just got the stand today. I will set it up later. I thought my tv was going to be delivered friday, but the date is actually the date it will get to Logistics warehouse. 24-48 hours later, they will call me and have the set delivered. Im thinking next wednesday for me???


BTW, they do NOT setup the stand for you..... your going to have to do that yourself and have a friend lift the set up to the stand


----------



## Adam Tyner

The guys who delivered mine offered to set up the stand, but I declined. (I still had a 230 lb. TV on another stand I had to get out of the way first.)


----------



## maryjef

The place that was supposed to deliver mine said they would bring both at the same time, set up the stand and connect the TV. On a side note the delivery people called on Monday to say both the TV and the stand arrived. The TV was damaged during transit to them. she stated she did all the paper work to get a replacement and it would be around 10 days until it arrived. On Wednesday, todays date I called Sony to see if they could get it delivered faster. The guy at customer service told me that Sony will mark my TV as returned when they received it back and I would have to place a whole new order. I told him that was ridiculous and then I talked to a manager who stated the same. He said they could get the new one to me in early October. I told him I was definitely not reordering through them. I guess it was not meant to be.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

So sorry about your ordeal!!! What are you going to do now? Why dont you try it a 2nd time? there really is not a 4:3 set that can come close to the PQ of this set.....


----------



## weesleekit2

You people have got me scared with all this talk about a digital set's poor picture when showing an analog signal. We watch cable all day on Dish and some cops and robbers now and then at night. (I do get a signal from Raleigh - fringe but OK usually - about 60 miles - that we use fairly often) My set is dyijg (an old 32" XBR) and I thought the 36xs955 was what I wanted but now maybe I should look at something like the KV-36FS320. Maybe the HDTV set should be put off for a couple of more years. What do you think?

Jerry


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

As stated several times- as well as from people that have owned the other versions of the 955- IF PROPERLY callibrated with avia or other type dvd, THERE IS practically NO DIFFERENCE!!!!!


----------



## Artwood

The old 40XBR800 could do 960i and 1080i. Too bad nobody can do that trick anymore.


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *As stated several times- as well as from people that have owned the other versions of the 955- IF PROPERLY callibrated with avia or other type dvd, THERE IS practically NO DIFFERENCE!!!!!*



That is a worthless statement. Settings that look good for DVDs as calibrated with Avia *are not* ideal settings for analog cable. There's a reason the picture settings are input-specific.


----------



## metman2003

They just deleivered mine 15 minutes ago...2nd try and they still had a hard time getting it down the steps to the basement. They marred up the front a liitle bit which is really only notoicable to me...they plugged it in... saw static and said that's all they do. They did not wear white gloves.


I'll put together the stand, set up tonite, and then report


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

So you did not plug in the cable yet? I would be too excited to wait...


----------



## Bari

Keep us posted


----------



## BigLouie

My first Sony TV was a 20" that I bought about 20 years ago. I, to this day, remember how vivid and bright the picture was on that set. The 20" died a bout 5 years ago and I upgraded to a Sony 32". I remember getting the 32" delivered and setting it up on the same cable outlet that I had my 20" on. I turned on the 32" set for the first time and was shocked by how bad the picture was. I was disgusted by the cable picture on the 32", especially since the 15 year old 20" looked so good on cable.


I though something was wrong with the set until I put a DVD on. Wow, was a difference, the DVD looked great, so for the first time I discovered just how bad a picture cable provides. Some channels looked OK, some were pathetically bad. I called comcast, they came out, made adjustments with their stuff, but still a really bad picture on some channels.


Moral of story, IMHO, the better the TV, the worse the SD PQ is. It's the source that is the problem, not the television


----------



## maryjef

To answer your question Jamisonbwolsh, I'm not sure. I'm gonna wait it out a few and see what the reviews are and then maybe buy it somewhere.


----------



## shpankey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *As stated several times- as well as from people that have owned the other versions of the 955- IF PROPERLY callibrated with avia or other type dvd, THERE IS practically NO DIFFERENCE!!!!!*



Just not true. The difference is substantial. ANalog TV's display analog source much much better, period. You are fooling yourself and misinforming people.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

I guess all the 960 and 955 owners are fooling themselves also??? I know many 960 owners on this very forum that are extremely educated in SD and digital signals. EVEN they say the same thing that I said "Once calibrated correctly, the SD quality can almost equal that ofanalog sets". No misinformation here. Only FACT.


But Lets get back to the 36xs955. The point of this thread. If you want to further discuss this, create your thread!


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shpankey_
> *You are fooling yourself and misinforming people.*



I think it's pretty firmly established by now that he's blindly evangelizing the set and refuses to accept anything that's not glowing, gushing praise about the XS955. When he posts his review next week, I'm sure you can look forward to hearing about how stunning standard definition programming looks, and I'd bet the numbers "910" and "960" will be continually bandied about in there somewhere.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Hmm...


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

HMMMM...if you read what I said, which you did not, I said the 960 does a great job showing what sd looks like on a hdtv. Very close to the quality of anaolog sets. Dont believe. Fine. Read the 960 thread yourself and learn something before you run your mouth.


To recap:


But Lets get back to the 36xs955. The point of this thread. If you want to further discuss this, create your thread!


----------



## metman2003

Boy is this thing heavy...fits on the stand fine but you only get one shelf with the stand...the second shelf is an additional cost option (from who?)


Finally got it up and running on all sources last nite. comcast cable, SD DirecTV with TIVO, Sony progressive DVD, and Sony VCR.


Cable...not as good as my analog 35" Sony 35V35 I replaced


DirecTV...depending on the channel...awesome. Dancing with Wolves was beautiful....gardening shows...look like cable. Boils dow to compresion on signal from DirecTV for each channel.


VCR, as good ar worse than cable, quality of the source is the issue.


DVD...interlaced...decent. Progressive...beautiful


HD over the air will have to wait 'till this afternoon for antenna hookup (TV is in the basememt).


Sound is very good.


Let me put a hundred hours on it and then I really know.



BTW, Does anyone have a service manual or list of access codes for the service menu for this set?


----------



## maryjef

hey metman2003, I have a second glass shelf if you need,that I won't be using. I ordered it last month after I placed my order which is now canceled.I got the name of the place from Sony and its the actual manufacturer of the stand. I can't recall the name but if you want to pm me about my shelf or the name I 'll get it for you.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

So your totally giving up on this tv set just because it was damaged in shipping? What tv set are you going to replace it with? A 16:9 or 4:3........ If it's just because of the reception of SD, Im sorry to say you willl not find a better tv set that shows SD programming besides the 960. Sony and panasonic actual does SD the best. As for 4:3, Panasonic canceled their 36" 4:3 (which I was really interested in), that leaves the 36" 36xs955 as the front runner for 4:3 sets. If yuo plan on buying 16:9, I would suggest the 34xs955 or the xbr960 (hopefully sony worked the glitches out of this set). If you wait for next year sets, your going to get SD reception better then this years. If you wait 2 years, its going to be better then next years.


So, whatcha going to do?


----------



## lahaina

...my wallet, that is. Finally saw one of these beasts in person and even Connie Chung (or a Connie Chung clone?) looked good on a D****TV (SD) feed. Only problems with that were some noise due to the overextended distribution system and some compression artifacts that arrived with the signal. I tried several other channels due to my concern that the set adequately handle SD. HDTV signals from DVD player and from D****TV of various football telecasts looked excellent. And this was all right out of the box. They had just set the thing up and had not adjusted anything. Interestingly, the set was placed in one of the nice viewing rooms rather than out on the floor.


I am sure the set will prove to be less than perfect, but it definitely meets or exceeds my expectations--particularly with SD content--and will work just fine for the next several years until HDTV becomes more commonplace.


Delivery Wednesday!


Gary K.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

You and me both Lahaina!!! Are you excited? I sure am....did you buy the stand or are you using a different one?


I think your plan matches mine. Keep this set for 3-5 years and then upgrade when the slim tvs go down in price and increase in technology as well as increased hdtv channels...


----------



## lahaina




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *You and me both Lahaina!!! Are you excited? I sure am....did you buy the stand or are you using a different one?
> 
> 
> I think your plan matches mine. Keep this set for 3-5 years and then upgrade when the slim tvs go down in price and increase in technology as well as increased hdtv channels...*



Exactly. I have been in and around the electronics industry for a long time and it seems entirely reasonable to me that 3 chip DLP's, refined LCos designs, and other approaches that may seem exotic today will be much more affordable and robust in design than the present generation of sets, and that this will happen in about 5 years. This is not to disrespect or diminish in any way those who are currently pioneering this early market by purchasing the emerging projection and flat panel technologies today! If my wife did not see rainbows we might well have ordered a Mits DLP.


For now though, the '955 is a beauty. About your stand question, I actually have a striking and unusual platform/rack that I am going to use for this set. I will upload a picture when I get it all installed.


----------



## Blues_X

I really hope I can find a good deal on this TV when it's available locally, because I think it will fit our needs until we can afford one of the flat panels or nice rptvs (or projectors in a decked out home theater room, drool). But it's really currently just outside the budget I can rationalize (so far) for an entertainment purchase.


lahaina, can you say how the image quality is at roughly a 6' viewing distance? I ask because we have a really small living room, and I'm concerned that regular SD feeds will look bad when viewed so closely (I know that HD as well as DVD should look great, but we watch a lot of Nickelodeon, History Channel, Speed, and other stations not currently available in HD).


Also, does anyone know if this tv will have a sound sync problem if I feed audio straight to our home theater instead of through the tv? I've read that is an issue with quite a few sets, where the video processing creates a delay that ruins the sound sync when the TV doesn't process the sound as well.


----------



## lahaina




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Blues_X_
> *...lahaina, can you say how the image quality is at roughly a 6' viewing distance? I ask because we have a really small living room, and I'm concerned that regular SD feeds will look bad when viewed so closely (I know that HD as well as DVD should look great, but we watch a lot of Nickelodeon, History Channel, Speed, and other stations not currently available in HD).
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know if this tv will have a sound sync problem if I feed audio straight to our home theater instead of through the tv? I've read that is an issue with quite a few sets, where the video processing creates a delay that ruins the sound sync when the TV doesn't process the sound as well.*



When you consider how many (few) horizontal scan lines are spread out over a screen that size, then I question how happy you might be with it on standard content--for any 36" TV, not just this one at a 6' viewing distance. My impression is that the SD picture on this set is of a quality approximates that of other 36" CRT sets Sony has made in the past including its analog sets. There are some visitors here who will take exception to such a statement. I don't personally agree with them, having spent some time looking, comparing and deciding for myself. Fortunately, this is something you can definitely test and decide for yourself in a showroom as long as you can identify problems that are due to the broadcast and/or signal distribution and those which are definitely not (probably an whole 'nuther thread for that topic). Having a large, high quality 4:3, non-HDTV capable set (such as a Sony 'FS120) nearby that you can use as a reference might give you some confidence in the showroom.


As to a sound sync issue, that is a non-issue with the '955 so far as I know. I have not heard of this except for some Samsung or Panny DLP sets. Maybe someone else could put a finer point on that one but I think that was a very isolated situation.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Hey Laha, TWO MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socaltiger

What settings are you using to get good SD picture. Most of my SD channels do not display faces that well and I have to turn the picture setting way down.;


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Socal,


Have you bought the avia dvd yet? That would help you choose the proper settings...


----------



## Adam Tyner

JamisonBWalsh is incorrect.


Avia is useful for diagnosing specific problems for the television (geometry, etc.), and it helps you find an ideal picture setting for your DVD player. However, Avia strikes that balance just for the combination of your specific DVD player and the input you're using for the DVD player. If you use a different DVD player, those same settings may not be ideal anymore. If you drastically change the way your DVD player is connected to the television, those same settings may not be ideal anymore. If you switch to a different type of source material (SD cable, a video game system, HDTV), those settings are very likely *not* ideal.


If Jamison's mindset were correct, then ISF folks wouldn't charge to calibrate per input since they'd only need to do it once. If Jamison's mindset were correct, then the XS955 would have one global picture setting instead of being input-specific. That's not to say that settings found through Avia for your DVD player won't make SD cable look better, but I wouldn't bank on the ideal settings for your DVD player flawlessly matching the ideal settings for SD cable or HDTV.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Yes it does help geometric settings. But a big plus is to help adjust the brightness,contrast,picture and color settings. After you adjusted these settings, write them down and adjust the other inputs to match. What Adam fails to understand is that these settings would need to be "tweaked" in each input. But it does give a great starting point. Without calibrating your set, you will get horrible analog reception, just like Adams. If you calibrate it properly, your reception would almost equal that of analog sets. There are MANY poeple that have hdtv 4:3 sets that have great analog reception. PLease dont make decisions based on adams "assumptions". Here is a few people that have the 36hs420 4:3 hdtv set (keep in mind the 955 is even better)...

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/produ...Cookie=No#tabs


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *What Adam fails to understand is that these settings would need to be "tweaked" in each input. But it does give a great starting point.*



I completely understand this, but that's not what you said earlier.



> Quote:
> As stated several times- as well as from people that have owned the other versions of the 955- IF PROPERLY callibrated with avia or other type dvd, THERE IS practically NO DIFFERENCE!!!!!



Calibration by definition requires having a definitive point of reference. If you use settings from Avia intended for a different input and then change the settings arbitrarily to what you think looks good, it ceases to be calibrated.



> Quote:
> *PLease dont make decisions based on adams "assumptions".*



I'm not the only person saying this. And bear in mind, I have the set and am not basing my comments on specifications or speculation.


----------



## Blues_X

D'oh! I just found out that our car needs ~$700 worth of work, so there goes the HDTV budget for now. Maybe I'll be able to find a good Black Friday deal in November.


lahaina, thanks for the feedback. I plan to swing by BestBuy and look at their 36" tvs to decide if we really have room or not. I may end up going with a 32" hdtv, since they seem to be quite a bit less expensive than the 36" options. And I wouldn't be so worried about it being too big for our space.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

There are plans out there where there is No payments and no interest for 1 year....


----------



## Blues_X

Jamison, you do have a point. In that devil-on-your-shoulder sort of way.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Of course: You dont have the $$$ to buy a tv set. Your spending your money to fix the car. Who needs money? Buy the tv set from Sonystyle and pay NOTHING for 1 full year. Thats how you can afford this set!




Ps: Im getting my tv set between 8am-12:00pm on wed!


You will get a FULL, unbias review on this set from me.


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *You will get a FULL, unbias review on this set from me.*



Oh, come on -- I think it's pretty clear you've demonstrated a complete and total lack of objectivity towards this set. A few sample quotes of yours before you ever saw anything in the XS955 line:



> Quote:
> there really is not a 4:3 set that can come close to the PQ of this set.....





> Quote:
> The 955 ACTUALLY falls between the 910 and the 960 in PQ. If properly calibrated, the pq of SD should equal that of an analog set.





> Quote:
> Hey... Wasn't the Titanic the flagship from star lines ... Anyway, Im happy it occured because now I will have a better tv set than the 960. The 36XS955!





> Quote:
> This incredible set...





> Quote:
> Luckily, I jumped off the xbr960 sinking ship and onto the unsinkable XS955





> Quote:
> this amazing set...



I await your glowing review of how flawless this set is, how it is vastly superior to the 960, and how anything I said that could possibly be construed as remotely negative is completely off-base. (Nevermind the fact that I really like the set, and that the only downside I feel is present is that analog cable doesn't look as crisp as it did on my analog VVega...something that doesn't matter to me since I always intended to use this TV as an HDTV/DVD monitor.)


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Thanx Adam!!!!! Just add a few sentences between those phrases you searched this entire thread for and you will have my review. Want to write if for me?




Im sure I will have Negative comments on the geometry.


----------



## lahaina




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *Yes it does help geometric settings. But a big plus is to help adjust the brightness,contrast,picture and color settings. After you adjusted these settings, write them down and adjust the other inputs to match. What Adam fails to understand is that these settings would need to be "tweaked" in each input. But it does give a great starting point. Without calibrating your set, you will get horrible analog reception, just like Adams. If you calibrate it properly, your reception would almost equal that of analog sets. There are MANY poeple that have hdtv 4:3 sets that have great analog reception. PLease dont make decisions based on adams "assumptions". Here is a few people that have the 36hs420 4:3 hdtv set (keep in mind the 955 is even better)...
> 
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/produ...Cookie=No#tabs *



According to a rather lengthy and technical thread in the Sony area over at ***************, 480i signals arriving via the tuner or composite video inputs do not go through the digital scaling circuitry AT ALL on Sony CRT sets. This is true for both direct view and RP styles. Based on that, my disagreement with those who insist that SD does not render well on these sets intensifies. It also reflects my experience in viewing SD content on these sets in the store. Out of the box, the colors, contrast, sharpness etc. may well be suboptimal, but that is true of any set you might buy.


----------



## Adam Tyner

I watch analog cable fed through my cable provider's set-top box via component video cables, a combination that, as best I can tell, does trigger the DRC circuity.


I haven't used the QAM input for analog cable in a couple of weeks, and even then not for any significant length of time, so I can't really comment on how that stacks up by comparison without unplugging and plugging some things in.


My disappointment could be a combination of the signal quality and the set-top box. I'm using the same cable provider I was with my old set, but with different set-top boxes and different connections. Either of those could possibly be to blame.


----------



## lahaina




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adam Tyner_
> *I watch analog cable fed through my cable provider's set-top box via component video cables, a combination that, as best I can tell, does trigger the DRC circuity.
> 
> 
> I haven't used the QAM input for analog cable in a couple of weeks, and even then not for any significant length of time, so I can't really comment on how that stacks up by comparison without unplugging and plugging some things in.
> 
> 
> My disappointment could be a combination of the signal quality and the set-top box. I'm using the same cable provider I was with my old set, but with different set-top boxes and different connections. Either of those could possibly be to blame.*



Yes, the DRC circuitry does come into play as I understand it when you use the COMPONENT video inputs, not the COMPOSITE video, however. Who knows? You might have found a way to get happy with it!


----------



## SideshowPete

JBW


I've been reading this forum for over a year now. I started when considering an XBR800. Then the 910 came out. Then I bought a house so the TV budget was exhausted but I know I'm going to buy something sooner or later. I was going to buy a 960 but the wife is now drooling over a JVC-DILA so who knows what's going to happen. Anyway, to my point


Your first posts to this forum were pretty much that of an uninformed person trying to learn about the subject of CRT HDTVs. Very commendable - you shouldn't go blow a chunk of cash without educating yourself as to your purchase first, so well done.


Unfortunately, subsequent to that, your posts became incredibly misinformed. This ranged from wildly overstating the risk of burn in on a CRT TV to trying to support the suggestion that the "first batch" of 960's were all faulty and that a recall had been issued. At this point your posts were a little like a car crash - you didn't want to look, but you couldn't help yourself.


Tragically your posts have descended into "neener, neener" territory. I believe the kids call them "fanboys" I guess the definition of that someone who is so impressed by a particular piece of equipment (or whatever) that you consistently, blindly disregard the cons of something and will insist that your particular favourite [whatever] is way above the rest. And it's at this I take issue - you are misinforming people.


People come to read these forums to get the opinions of others and then make more informed decisions about their purchases. If someone is constantly posting false information, like "Burn in is real, people", then these people are being misguided. For myself, having read the board for so long and only having seen your name pop up a few months ago along with your descent from "I'm a noob" into "I'm a self-professed expert", I am able to distinguish the fact that your posts are frequently inaccurate. However, someone just starting to read the board recently wouldn't know that.


As a posting member of this forum you have a responsibility to understand that fact. If you intentionally mislead someone, whether it be from your own ignorance or just a complete bloody-minded refusal to believe that an XBR960 could possibly be better than an XS955 (or whatever petty delusion you choose), you are being completely irresponsible. Especially since through much of this escapade you hadn't even seen an XS. Imagine if I made a purchase based on some entirely incorrect "fact" stated by yourself (or any other posting member of this forum) and found that my purchase was based on incorrect information and I had paid $2000 for something that I really didn't want. How would I feel ? If I could at least return the item you personally would have cost me at best a considerable amount of time and disappointment, and at worst, money.


Speaking personally, you have ruined pretty much all of the XBR/XS related threads for me. What could have been a very worthwhile experience has been ruined by the constant barrage of almost insulting of the forum's collective intelligence, misinformation and downright lies. If the XBR didn't work for you, I'm sorry to hear it and I hope you have better luck with the XS. However there are plenty of people who will be better served by the XBR and you need to understand that. You don't want firewire ? Great save yourself a few bucks and go with the cheaper TV. Personally, I could use the firewire. Are you still going to tell me the XS is better for me ?


If you want to post please try and at least keep it at an adult level. Nobody wants to see your nonsensical statements anymore.


----------



## shugazer9

Jamison-

I am hoping that you recieve the 36xs955 and give it a review within the next few days. I have until 10/2 to buy it at Sonystyle and get no interest or payments til 3/06. I just saw the 36" 420 today at CC and was very impressed with the picture. The silver cabinet was definitely out of the question, though. Anyone else who has seen this TV in action, please post your impressions.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Sideshow pete with 3 posts is berating me.. hmmm....


1.) Burn in is real on crt sets.. It;s fact. Plain and simple. A portion of the screen is in use and the other portion (black bars) is not. That means phospors are being used= Burn in. Fact!


2.) 960 xbr= 1st batch HAD problems. Many people reported them. I had 3 bad sets... it seems though that the following batches is problem free with the tuners. Geometry is another story though.


3.) My review will be coming out soon enough. Maybe tonight? In it, I will explain the difference between these 2 sets Pq.


4.) Fanboy??? Me...never. Remember, all I had was the manual that sony has provided on their website. Now I have the tv set, so I can test the real results.


Now back to the title of the thread ..The 36Xs955..



Ps. Are you an old member hiding behind a new name and couldnt have the ***** to show who you really are?


----------



## bhenley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by shugazer9_
> *Anyone else who has seen this TV in action, please post your impressions.*



On Monday, I was at Fry's (Sacramento) and compared the 34XS955 and 36XS955 they had beside each other for 15 minutes. There was no feed available except a single NTSC (crappy channel 3) on either. Nothing I could adjust on the 36 (didn't venture into service menu) seemed to make the picture look as good as the 34". When I do a serious comparison, I take my own NTSC on a satellite digital recorder (what I'll be watching at home most of the time) and plug it into things. The 36" might do better in that setup but it is still displaying the 4:3 image in 5 more inches of vertical height than the 34". If there had been an HD source, I think they both would have been great!


----------



## russwong

I'm not here to start a war and I'm just one of those people who want to be better informed.


In my viewpoint, if they mad a 36XBR960, that would be the set I would buy, because the 34" widescreen is too small for my needs. I currently have the 36" XBR250 or something old from 5 years ago.... The size seems to be good. Still I'd have to say I would rather have a 38" widescreen or even a 40" widescreen, but that doesn't seem like it's going to happen for the CRT world (in the $2000 range).


Is the 36XS955 my best bet? I don't have an issue with the black bars, I still watch SD, but I also watch HD and DVDs... WHY OH WHY won't sony make a 38" 16:9 XBR TUBE!!!!!!!


----------



## lahaina

CRUNNNCH! My set was late in arriving today. I called the store and found out that the drivers had a mishap. Seems they dropped the corner of another set onto the box in which my set was quietly awaiting delivery. They said there appeared to be only cosmetic damage and offered me a discount. I refused that, and am now confronted with the decision to accept the store display unit (at a small discount) or wait. I have not decided yet, but I am thinking about cancelling the whole thing and ordering anew from sonystyle.com and getting the free stand even though I don't need it.


----------



## TCB

JamisonBWolsh,

People have tried to point these facts out to you delicately and, now, more pointedly. Personally, I hope that no one reads your review and takes it as a credible analysis of this television. You are clearly biased. It shows through the dozens and dozens of posts you've made and threads you've started.


You are proclaiming yourself as a semi-expert, but I fear the reality is you are just a very enthusiastic hobbyist like many of us (myself included), with little or no expert knowledge of real value. I said earlier that I hope you love your new tv. I mean that sincerely. However, it is not necessary for you to convince the world that you bought THE BEST television currently on the market.


(This paragraph edited. I thought it was too harsh. Sorry)


----------



## abekl

O.K. This is all getting too heated for comfort. Can we please stop the existing conflict and stick to reporting impressions of the 36xs955 once installed?


----------



## russwong

Agreed... anyone else want or need a 38" 16:9 tube wega? Or am I alone in this desire....


----------



## juandixon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by russwong_
> *Agreed... anyone else want or need a 38" 16:9 tube wega? Or am I alone in this desire....*



that thing would be HUGE like 350 lbs. but very nice I bet.


----------



## shpankey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TCB_
> *JamisonBWolsh,
> 
> People have tried to point these facts out to you delicately and, now, more pointedly. Personally, I hope that no one reads your review and takes it as a credible analysis of this television. You are clearly biased. It shows through the dozens and dozens of posts you've made and threads you've started.
> 
> 
> You are proclaiming yourself as a semi-expert, but I fear the reality is you are just a very enthusiastic hobbyist like many of us (myself included), with little or no expert knowledge of real value. I said earlier that I hope you love your new tv. I mean that sincerely. However, it is not necessary for you to convince the world that you bought THE BEST television currently on the market.
> 
> 
> (This paragraph edited. I thought it was too harsh. Sorry)*



Agreed. To be blunt, I think he is some overzealous kid who has read a little bit, think he learned it all and is now running around spitting out random strung together tidbits he's picked up as knowledge. Unfortunately, he's just misguiding people. I almost spat out my drink in laughter when I seen his "There is practically NO DIFFERENCE!!!" remark. Calibrating a digital display that originally looks average (at best) with analog content does not make a dramatic difference. A small difference is gained in reality. I feel sorry for any newbie who has the misfortune to read any of his posts.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Screw you guys. Kid? whatever. I bet these are all 960 owners who are upset how NICE the 36xs955 actually is. Whatever I stated previously is completely true. Misfortune? I feel sorry for the poeple who are actually listening to the uncontented poeple on this forum.

If your HDTV set (not the 36xs955-with my cable anyway) cant handle SD cable and it shows up horribly, I am sorry about that. You dont have to be envious and diss me or the 955 because you made a wrong choice.


The 36xs955, once the settings has been changed, has almost as good Sd programming as an analog set. Dont believe? I really Dont care. My set shows great analog service AND thats all I care about.


"I almost spat out my drink in laughter when I seen his "There is practically NO DIFFERENCE!!!""


My statement is true, if you cant handle it, dont read this thread. I would invite you over to my house to actually see the reality of how great the 955 handles SD, but why should I care what a newbie LIKE YOU thinks?



Diss me all you like (sticks and stones), BUT DON'T YOU EVER SAY INCORRECT, MISLEADING INFO of the 36xs955!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AM I HAPPY WITH THIS SET? YES!!! IS THIS THE BEST SET OUT THERE FOR THIS TRANSITIONAL PERIOD? ABSOLUTLY!


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Shpankey,


By the way, if you need help setting up your website, just ask. Your website http://www.gnsproject.com needs help. I would be more then happy to assist you.

Did you take that course in COLLEGE yet? Im 32, so im not a "kid". The only kid here would be you.


----------



## David Bott

To all....PLAY NICE please or risk post removel or account being removed.


Thank you.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

Wow, what the hell's this?


Anyways, I walked into my local retailer today and by complete uknown happenstance, what TV is staring me right in the face 30 seconds later? You bet.


I bought the Zenith c32v37 back in March, and I'm happy with it and I'm probably going to keep it for years to come. But I'll tell ya: You want to talk about a severe upgraditis/I wish I won the lottery right now type feeling that I had.


You all must be blown away with this set. The retailer wanted 2G's for it. I'm assuming that's MSRP? Anyways, too rich for my blood, but...wow.


FWIW, they had this TV showing SD material on a spliiter with God knows how many other TV's. Looked amazing. I can't imagine what HD must look like on this. I'm kind of glad I didn't see it, because then I might have done something rather rash.










That being said, my ultimate dream TV has to be the XBR960. What's the MSRP on that?







Academically, I'd love to see these two Sony's side by side and run through their paces for the hell of it. Obviously, I would expect the XBR to better, but by how much? Considering how impressed I was today with the XS, the XBR must just downright be ungodly.


Now...if I do see that pup anytime soon, running DiscHD, please pray that my credit card is already near maxed out or something or...I might do something REALLY rash.










And I'd love a 40 inch 16:9 WEGA tube. I'll just pay a moving company to come bring it and set it up! I'll MAKE room for it!


----------



## lahaina




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Q of BanditZ_
> *Wow, what the hell's this?
> 
> 
> [snip]... And I'd love a 40 inch 16:9 WEGA tube. I'll just pay a moving company to come bring it and set it up! I'll MAKE room for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Funny post!


Dude, you might want to consider getting one of those fresnel lenses they used to sell that were supposed to make small picture tubes look big. I think they sold them in the back pf Parade magazine! (Because of all the bad vibes around here lately, I want to note and emphasize that I am just funnin!)


Anyway, a 40"er would be quite the unit. But it would fit in so few cabinets or require such a substantial stand that the manufacturers probably figure that you'd be a candidate for a CRT-RPTV at that point.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

I don't think any CRT RPTV's that I have personally seen yet have come anywhere close to a PQ that the good ol' tubes still do.










I don't need any cabinets or furniture! I'd simply get whatever TV stand Sony would sell with that 40 inch super monster and be on my merry way...nevermind that I'd probably have to bulldoze down a wall or something...


----------



## metman2003

I am very happy with my 955. HD in 720 and 1080 looks incredible, for some reason the local PBS 720p antenna feed looks almost real. I have my DirecTivo hooked up and I am very happy with the picture. I have not calibrated my DVD input with my Avia disk yet but I am happy with the picture right out of the box, Star Wars IV was great... 7 inputs plus cable and antenna are enough selection for me.


I am glad I waited and got the 955,,,seems like an excellent value.


----------



## lahaina




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Q of BanditZ_
> *I don't think any CRT RPTV's that I have personally seen yet have come anywhere close to a PQ that the good ol' tubes still do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need any cabinets or furniture! I'd simply get whatever TV stand Sony would sell with that 40 inch super monster and be on my merry way...nevermind that I'd probably have to bulldoze down a wall or something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah, I know some people really like the CRT-RPTV's, claiming especially that the ones with "9 inch guns" are really great. But I don't understand what advantages they see in those. To me, the direct CRT display is the safest purchase right now and the '955 is the one I am after--if I can just get one delivered in one piece!


----------



## Artwood

Let me make a plea to all the manufacturers who are still producing Direct-view CRTs. All of us CRT lovers would really love it if you could just produce a tube that was a little bit bigger. We know that Sony feels like they can't make anymore money with a 40 inch 4:3 and Loewe and Thmpson don't feel like they can make anymore money with 38-inch Widescreen. How about a 38-inch last hurrah 4:3 and a 36-inch Widescreen? I gurantee you if you produce at least one model of each variety it will sell and it won't hurt sales of 37-inch Widescreen Plasma or 42-inch Rear Projection LCD, it's only a little bit bigger so it wouldn't be impossible to make or have the problems that the 40 and 38 inch ones had. To paraphrase John Lennon: All we are saying is give Direct-view a chance!


----------



## metman2003

All was fine...until it died.


Watching a program on DirecTV and the picture and sound quit...and it will not come back, turn it on and it flashes a little red light at me 8 times and then nothing.


Sony Service is not open at 8PM on Saturday...looks like Monday will be the start of my adventure with the service route.


It worked OK for a week, about 20 hours.


Do I sound happy?


----------



## metman2003

It Lives!!!!!


Unplugged it from the UPS....it rebooted and now works fine, or so I think.


Should I have a repair scheduled? should I buy the extended warranty?


Digital TV's are like computers? I hope not...even though I just read my software agreement for the Linux software version it uses.


----------



## Bari

I just placed an order at sonystyle. It is on backorder. I wonder how long it will take? Anyone else on Backorder?


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

For the price you paid, I would buy an extended warranty. Sorry to here your troubles. Mine is working good so far (knock on wood). I LOVE this set. I am so happy I waited for this set!


Bari,


You should get one in the next batch.....hopefully soon. YUo too will love this set!


----------



## lahaina




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by metman2003_
> *It Lives!!!!!
> 
> 
> Unplugged it from the UPS....it rebooted and now works fine, or so I think.
> 
> 
> Should I have a repair scheduled? should I buy the extended warranty?
> 
> 
> Digital TV's are like computers? I hope not...even though I just read my software agreement for the Linux software version it uses.*



If the set drew too much power from your UPS, it might have caused an undervoltage condition in which case the set would shut itself off. You might want to double check that the UPS is big enough for the set, keeping in mind that there is a pretty good size surge when the beast starts up. Just a guess. You could check this with a multimeter plugged into one of the other AC plugs on the UPS--just take appropriate safety measures when you do so.


It is also possible that the set draws enough current to cause a voltage sag on your circuit. After the set has been running for awhile, turn it off, immediately pull the plug and check the temp of the plug tips. As a rough guide, if it is anything more than slightly warm to the touch, then you may need to beef up your wiring or run another circuit. Consult an electrician if you are the least bit squeamish about messing with this.


----------



## jmont24

I have a New Sony KD-36XS955 and It only has a HDMI Interface to connect pure Digital to a Receiver. I have a Monster DVI to HDMI Cable connecting my receiver to the TV. I see the DVI indicator lit up on my Receiver but No Input on the TV Side. Is there something I should be doing that im missing?


Jason


----------



## subysouth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *You got it Goldflow. Its not the 955. Its HDTV sets in general. HDTV sets is meant for HDTV programming. HDTV sets picks up the SD signal and clearly displays it. What you see is all the problems with sd material. Analog sets cannot see these problems because it does not have the capabitlities to do so (not digital).
> 
> 
> Here is the rub. Some tv sets displays BETTER sd then others. Why you ask? Simple. Its the hardware the manufactorers use in their sets. Supposedly Sony uses the best (Digital Reality Circuitry as well as a few other devices) followed by panasonic. The 910/960/955 all use this tech (the 960 is adjustable).
> 
> 
> In the next few years will they make new tv's with better abilities to view sd programming? Maybe next years models, but i dont see them investing alot of money in research because HDTV will be here soon (5 years maybe?)
> 
> *



OK I have been scrolling through these pages reading info and I have to start responding. There is some great info here but no offense there is some incorrect info too. If this has already been addressed in the pages following, I apologize in advance for the redundancy.


Lets start with the above statement.


Some background, NTSC and SD programming carry the same inherent resolution - 480i. In theory and generally in practice, the digital transmission of the image allows for a better product on the receiving end. The resolution is still essentially the same tho.


All of the sets discussed in this thread 34-910 & 960 and both the XS models are ANALOG display devices. Most CRT displays are pure analog devices while some could be termed as quasi-digital. Because of the way a CRT produces its image IMO no CRT could every be described as a fully digital device.


On a side note, the defined HD signal itself does not require that the signal be applied digitally(although any other known way is so bandwidth inefficient that they are borderline impossible) merely that the signal itself contains much more information and therefore creates a more defined(high def) image. There are currently still some very expensive analog CRT projectors that can still trounce the performance of even the most expensive digital display devices. Digital devices generally have a defined reolution, analog devices can have widely varied resolution potential. A hi-def signal can be displayed on either an analog or digital device if its resolution is high enough.


That aside I believe what you were trying to say is that the 960 and both XS models have such high resolution that they tend to more easily expose weaknesses in the relatively low res input signal.


The most logical place to look for the source of problems in displaying SD images on these sets is the interface between the QAM signal and the display output on the set.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adam Tyner_
> *Depends on the material. With high-def programming, I don't see any sort of grid-like structure, and the image doesn't become blocky as I approach, just soft and a little noisy. .........
> 
> 
> For cable, I'm going to get a set-top box tomorrow afternoon, but in the meantime, I have coax plugged directly into the set and was using the built-in QAM tuner to view high-def programming.*



I also wanted to address some comments made earlier about poor(or similar performance) of some HD channels off the rf cable feed from the wall made by Adam. Now Adam you later changed your opinion of the hi-def performance. If your cable company is setup the way mine is, with your rf cable connected from the wall, you are not getting any hi-def signals through the cable. The 960 and XS series have built-in OTA hi-def tuners and QAM tuners. OTA works with antenna derived hi-def signals and QAM tuners decode either SD or HD signals transmitted via cable. If you hooked up an antenna and had a hi-def station in your area you could have viewed hi-def without assistance from the cable company. The QAM tuner however will only allow you to view hi-def signals that the cable company is allowing you to view. Having the QAM tuner built in is like having an unauthorized cable abox in your tv. You were likely recieving a SD view of a hi-def channel. You are not gonna get the full high-def signal from the cable company until they authorize it via their own STB. So after receiving the hi-def cable box those channels should have looked much better.


Hope that makes sense.


ss


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by subysouth_
> *You were likely recieving a SD view of a hi-def channel. You are not gonna get the full high-def signal from the cable company until they authorize it via their own STB.*



Your assumption is incorrect. Some cable providers encrypt all of their channels, some just encrypt the 'premium' channels, and some don't encrypt anything at all. I couldn't receive channels like HDNet or HBO through the QAM tuner, but I could receive the local CBS affiliate and, although there wasn't any actual content at the time, a placeholder graphic for a channel that shows nothing but high-definition Braves games. I was absolutely seeing HD material on the CBS affiliate. The difference is blatantly obvious, and SD material wouldn't cause the XS955 to lock into widescreen mode and indicate 1080i input.


----------



## subysouth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adam Tyner_
> *Your assumption is incorrect. Some cable providers encrypt all of their channels, some just encrypt the 'premium' channels, and some don't encrypt anything at all. I couldn't receive channels like HDNet or HBO through the QAM tuner, but I could receive the local CBS affiliate and, although there wasn't any actual content at the time, a placeholder graphic for a channel that shows nothing but high-definition Braves games. I was absolutely seeing HD material on the CBS affiliate. The difference is blatantly obvious, and SD material wouldn't cause the XS955 to lock into widescreen mode and indicate 1080i input.*



I am not assuming anything, merely giving a plausible and possible reason for your description of the HD performance pre and post your STB procurement. Had you listed widescreen and 1080 lock in your first post I wouldnt have mentioned it.


And if your cable provider is passing HD free via the built-in tuner they are different than mine(not a huge suprise.) You cannot receive HD(even from networks) without their Hi-def STB(ostensibly with POS de-encryption) and an additional fee for HD service.


ss


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by subysouth_
> *I am not assuming anything, merely giving a plausible and possible reason for your description of the HD performance pre and post your STB procurement.*



I don't think the performance is really any different between then and now, just my perception of what I was seeing. That was the first time I'd really spent any length of time with a high-def set before. I mistakenly thought that HD was supposed to be crystalline and razor-sharp at any distance, even if I practically had my nose pressed against the screen. I understand now that isn't the case, which makes what I believe was the only negative comment re: HD performance in that initial post moot.


----------



## subysouth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adam Tyner_
> *I don't think the performance is really any different between then and now, just my perception of what I was seeing. That was the first time I'd really spent any length of time with a high-def set before. I mistakenly thought that HD was supposed to be crystalline and razor-sharp at any distance, even if I practically had my nose pressed against the screen. I understand now that isn't the case, which makes what I believe was the only negative comment re: HD performance in that initial post moot.*



Yea it is going to be hard for even a quality HDTV to have razor sharp resolution up close. A lot of this has to do with light output and beam spot size. A CRT computer monitor for instance typically has about a .25mm beam spot size and much lower light output that a similarly sized direct view tv. IIRC the beam spot size on the fine pitch Sonys is about .68mm vs a more typical .9-1.0mm on most TVs. So even tho the Sonys will look better closer than the average CRT TV it is still not gonna look anywhere near as sharp as, say, a computer monitor.


An interesting note about beam spot size and true picture performance is that you can use beam spot size to calculate the "sweet spot" resolution for a CRT device. Just use the height of the displayed area in mms divided by the lines to be displayed in that area. This will also show you how ridiculous the claims can be for lines drawn in particular area. Even with these fine pitch monitors it is unrealistic to expect 1080 lines to be drawn with a .68mm gun in the available space. Granted the HD signal will carry more info, but if the picture cant be drawn in that space without without image quality destroying line overlap, youre not getting the full affect. And that brings to the fore another disadvantage to the CRT devices, the beam spot size often is applied to widely varying screens when it will perform its best really in a limited screen size range. Another reason I have always favored 540 and 720p to 1080i


True line performance is where digital devices can quickly get a leg up on CRTs. They dont have gun speed to fight against.


ss


----------



## f13dfx

Great Thread! I live in Canada and am contemplating getting the 955 since Sony Canada has decided not to carry the 960.


I would like to know if any of you have had any experience trying to connect your PC's video card via the DVI output to either the HDMI or Composite inputs on either the 960 or 955. I have an ATI Radeon 9800XT 256mb Video Card and I get my HDTV signal via my DVB-S Satellite PC Card. Has anyone done this by just using a cable (DVI>Composite or DVI>HDMI) and had it work right off the bat?


TIA


----------



## russwong

I haven't seen this tv at the Circuit City or Good Guys. Not showing up on the online sites either...


Will they be carrying this tv?


Russ


ps What happened to your review Jamison?


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by russwong_
> *ps What happened to your review Jamison?*



He opted not to post it in this thread, for some reason. You can find it here .


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

Here is another thread review:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=453456


----------



## hogues

I've decided on the KD-36XS955, the only question is where to buy it. Abt has a good deal for argoraquest members but sonystyle.com still has the free stand offer. I guess it comes down how good the stand is. I read Adams review and it sounds like it isn't a good deal. I have two comcast digital cable boxes, a Tivo, a reciever and a dvd player. It lseems like the stand can't fit everything, but I'd like to hear from someone who actually has it.

Also, has anyone rigged anything so the center speaker can rest on top of the tv? It would seem to me that this would save some space.

Thanks.


----------



## Adam Tyner

The stand really accentuates the set well. It's incredibly eye-catching, and it makes the set look larger and more impressive. I do wish it were even just a half-inch taller, that it had more than two different slots for the interior shelf, and that the 'v' base weren't so sharply angular. Judging by the size of that list, I'd be surprised if everything would be able to fit. I admittedly have an inhumanly large receiver and a taller-than-average DVD player, and if I snapped the feet off something in that chain (either of those or my digital cable box), I'd be able to squeeze everything in. I'd had everything set up on one stand for three and a half years and was annoyed with the idea of having to change the way everything's set up, but after a couple of weeks, I'm almost used to it (I still find myself looking for my DVD player in the wrong place). Even though it's not completely ideal, given a choice between using this stand or the one I kept my 36FS12 on for several years, I'd opt for the new stand. Purely for aesthetic value, but that's the way I'd lean.


Right now, my center speaker is on top of the television, but it's tilted back. At some point, I need to cobble together a 'wedge' or two to lift it up. I've been told there are prefab products out on the market to do that, but I don't know any brands or model numbers specifically.


----------



## subysouth

Obviously a rather radical suggestion, but after months searching for the stand I wanted, I gave up and built one.


The biggest disadvantage to me of most commercially available stands(and center channel speakers) is the treatment of the center channel speaker space(or lack thereof.) We have kinda been sold on these speaker sets that include a horizontal profile center channel speaker when in fact this is inherently a compromise. IMO the front three speakers should not just be similar in tonality, but exactly the same speaker and oriented towards the listener as close to equal as possible. I ended up building a stand with a center vertical rectangular cavity open at the back to accomodate rear ported speakers. The speaker shelf in the cavity is adjustable in the cavity for height and tiltable and will accomodate many healthy sized bookshelf speakers. The center rectangle is flanked by 4 equipment shelves(2 on each side) with 10" shelf heights for good air circulation. The LR speakers are set at the same height and tilt as the center on each side of the stand.


I have been very pleased with the accuracy and tonal balance of the front soundstage compared to other Vert LR and Horiz C applications. Pans are spotless.


Also if you are using your speakers for primarily HT applications, a well designed 5. speaker really just needs to do down to about 75hz(and I mean do it well - with room to spare.) There are a number of 6.5" equipped and a few 5" equipped bookshelf speakers that will fill this bill quite well.


ss


----------



## RobertF

Adam,


Do you have any concerns about the magnetic fields from your center speaker affecting your display? I know that some people felt there was a connection between the apperance of color globs appearing on their 40XBR800s and closely mounted speakers.


I have an older 36" Sony, a KV-36XBR400, and my center speaker is mounted about 11" above the top of the TV. This is convenient since there a center channel shelf on my entertainment center. I considered sitting it directly on top of the TV but I didn't want to risk a magnetic field interference problem.


But perhaps my concerns are not justified? (My center is a BIC DV62CLRs)


Bob



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adam Tyner_
> *Right now, my center speaker is on top of the television, but it's tilted back.*


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RobertF_
> *Do you have any concerns about the magnetic fields from your center speaker affecting your display?*



My center speaker (an Axiom VP100) is pretty heavily shielded. My current floor-standing mains aren't, so I do have to keep them a good distance away. This is my third television and my third center speaker I've kept on top, and I haven't had any problems in the past five years doing that.


----------



## lahaina




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by russwong_
> *I haven't seen this tv at the Circuit City or Good Guys. Not showing up on the online sites either...
> *



You might try Video Only. The Portland locations have them now and I think they have CA locations as well. Kind of pushy, but they deal. Magnolia Hi Fi, a division of Best Buy is also planning on carrying them here, but they do not have them yet. Don't know about Best Buy itself. I am going to hazard a guess that Sears might carry these but I have not checked. Finally, a few of your local boutique video-Hi Fi stores will probably carry them. The videophiles still really dig tubes.


----------



## subysouth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RobertF_
> *Adam,
> 
> 
> Do you have any concerns about the magnetic fields from your center speaker affecting your display? I know that some people felt there was a connection between the apperance of color globs appearing on their 40XBR800s and closely mounted speakers.
> 
> 
> I have an older 36" Sony, a KV-36XBR400, and my center speaker is mounted about 11" above the top of the TV. This is convenient since there a center channel shelf on my entertainment center. I considered sitting it directly on top of the TV but I didn't want to risk a magnetic field interference problem.
> 
> 
> But perhaps my concerns are not justified? (My center is a BIC DV62CLRs)
> 
> 
> Bob*



Like Adam said it all depends on the shielding(and power) of the speaker. I dont know which instances you were talking about specifically but color globs sound exactly like what you would get from having a non or poorly shielded speaker too close to a CRT TV. It is caused by the shadow mask becoming magnetized and deflecting the electron beam of the CRTs gun. Depending on the extent of the problem it is usually fairly easy to fix by a process very similar to degaussing your computer monitor.


ss


----------



## RobertF

Adam and ss,


Thanks for the comments on my magnetic field question.


Bob



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adam Tyner_
> *My center speaker (an Axiom VP100) is pretty heavily shielded. My current floor-standing mains aren't, so I do have to keep them a good distance away. This is my third television and my third center speaker I've kept on top, and I haven't had any problems in the past five years doing that.*


----------



## shpankey

bump


----------



## Melville

I haven't read all of the entries in this thread, but I am interested in the 36XS955. I live in Vancouver, B.C., Canada, and this television is not available locally. Does anyone know if, like the 34" 960, this unit will not be sold in Canada?


----------



## spongebob

Still waiting in san jose. Checked CC, GG, and BB, nothing nowhere










bob


----------



## subysouth

Just to add to the available info on the 36XS955 I wonder if one of the new owners could try something that would help us define the actual resolution on this unit.


As I had posted above there are several limiting factors to the resolution on a CRT tube.


-One is the beam spot size discussed above. While rarely published on consumer TVs, occasionally the info is available from the manufacturer and can be helpful in deciding if the resolution that is being applied to the set is at or near its "sweet spot." Again smaller beam spot size yields higher resolution but generally lower light output.


-Another limiting factor is the number of holes or vertical slits in the shadow mask. Some manufacturers use holes which limit horizontal and vertical resolution and others use vertical slits which limit horizontal resolution only. Unfortunately this info is not readily available to the public.


-Another is gun speed. There is only so much linear real estate that can be covered in x time. The 40" tube at 1080i(540p) is about it in terms of area potential for a direct view set.


-However a final limiting factor can be readily viewed and approximately(or exactly) measured - the tricolor phosphor block count. By placing a light colored static image on the screen and viewing the screen very closely a viewer can actually see the seperate individual phosphor blocks. Now if youre a real glutton for punishment you can count each one of the blocks horizontally and vertically(use the middle for both directions) to arrive at the exact maximum resolution potential of the CRT. Another method is just to count say 2" of blocks and multiply the number of phosphors/inch by active screen width and height. You cant create more phosphor blocks by painting more lines over the same area - the phosphor blocks cant lie about resolution.


If I had a 36XS955 myself(or could even find one locally in a showroom and could a static image on it) I would do it, but if any of you that have the set would give it a shot, I thank you in advance.


ss


----------



## gtscode

I just received my 36XS955 today.


Got everything hooked up and sure enough I have a 6 inch by 6 inch (or so)purple spot (when showing a blue screen) in the top left of the screen.


Not the greatest news since it took 3 weeks to get it from Sonly Style and the thing weighs about 230 pounds.


I tried degaussing a few times with the power on off after 20 minutes rest but no luck. *Any ideas?* I will be calling tech support first thing in the morning.


Other than that so far this thing is amazing! I really would like to keep it


----------



## Adam Tyner

If you have any speakers or components near the TV, try moving them and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## gtscode

But I will move them just to try.


----------



## gtscode

Tech came out and agreed that the "picture mask is damaged" and left would not try anything to correct the issue. He had nerve calling himself a technician.


So far I have been in Sony Style hell as I have been on the line for two hours trying to get something resolved. I will never buy a TV online again, especially a 230 pound one that no one wants to deal with.


----------



## 56Oval

Curious if anyone has seen one of these in a good old fashioned brick and mortar store. So far all I've heard of is people getting them from SonyStyle.


I would really like to see one (in person) to see how it compares to the 960....and lets face it, if the 955 has issues (as indicated by above posts, Jamison) like my 960 did, I want to be able to take it back and not deal with shipping it somewhere.


----------



## weesleekit2

Me too 56OVAL. I'm not getting much on my thread kd36xs955. Where are they?

Jerry


----------



## weesleekit2

What I meant to say was:

Me too 56OVAL. I'm not getting much on my thread "kd36xs955 Availability". Where are they?

Jerry


----------



## 56Oval




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by weesleekit2_
> *What I meant to say was:
> 
> Me too 56OVAL. I'm not getting much on my thread "kd36xs955 Availability". Where are they?
> 
> Jerry*



I called around the local electronics stores, and got the word the Best Buy has them in the warehouse and will have one on the floor within a week. So that is cool news!


----------



## shpankey

i've been hunting them in Tulsa with no luck


----------



## JamisonBWolsh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by 56Oval_
> *Curious if anyone has seen one of these in a good old fashioned brick and mortar store. So far all I've heard of is people getting them from SonyStyle.
> 
> 
> I would really like to see one (in person) to see how it compares to the 960....and lets face it, if the 955 has issues (as indicated by above posts, Jamison) like my 960 did, I want to be able to take it back and not deal with shipping it somewhere.*




You cant compare the issues of the 960 with the 955.


1.) there is only ONE person that has issues with the 955.

2.) there are MANY poeple that has issues with the 960.


You dont want to have to take it back? Have them deliver it. Then, if there is a problem (doubtful with the 955 series), you can have them send another set your way.


----------



## Adam Tyner




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JamisonBWolsh_
> *1.) there is only ONE person that has issues with the 955.
> 
> 2.) there are MANY poeple that has issues with the 960.*



That's not an apples-to-apples comparison, though -- the number of people on this forum with 960s grossly outpaces the number of 955s. There are only a handful of us with the 36XS955, and that's not a large enough sample size to come to any conclusions about how reliable the 955 is out of the box. 100 people posting about their experiences gives a better impression than the 5 or 10 of us. You're not in a knowledgable enough position to say something like "if there is a problem (doubtful with the 955 series)". No one that's posted so far in this thread is either.


----------



## hogues

Abt electronics has them on display in the Chicagoland area. Btw, for everyone who has the Sony stand, it looked to me like it can fit two shelves. I was in a hurry and Abt was packed, so i wasn't able to ask. Is this true? If so, does this eliminate the space issues? Thanks.


----------



## Adam Tyner

It can hold two shelves, but the space between the two shelves would be very, very small.


----------



## Rex G

I would like to know how JWIGIBSON resolved the problem with his KD-36XS955.

I was thinking about buying this set, but after hearing the problem with Gibson I think I know why they want to give the stand away. No way someone would try to fix the set in a cabinet. At first was thing about buying a DLP set and decided that they were not ready yet, however, trying to handle a 230 pound set would be impossible. Maybe I have to go back to looking at a DLP. I'll add this, I have a 27 inch Sony XBR for almost 18 years and it will not break, however, it is getting out the focus.


----------



## gccjr

I picked up this set last Sunday at Best Buy (I expect it was supposed to be their display unit, but they hadn't gotten around to unpacking it yet). Overall my quick impressions seem to be pretty good. I've been able to use the internal tuner to pick up some terrestial digital that looks good and the analog cable, although not sharp (particularly up close), is still much better than the old analog I'm replacing (this is all without tweaks yet).


The one concern I do have is their guide system. When I do guide, it lists a number of channels at a time (which is nice). However, I can't find a way to page down and when I go down one at a time using the cursor controls, it changes channels! I'm used to being able to browse in guides without channel changes. Does anyone know how to page down or browse on these sets?


----------



## subysouth




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gccjr_
> *The one concern I do have is their guide system. When I do guide, it lists a number of channels at a time (which is nice). However, I can't find a way to page down and when I go down one at a time using the cursor controls, it changes channels! I'm used to being able to browse in guides without channel changes. Does anyone know how to page down or browse on these sets?*



What type of guide system are you talking about? A program listing guide? What type do the use(TVGuide etc.) and how does it source its listings?


ss


----------



## gccjr

The guide on the Sony is a listing of channels (about 8 at a time) with the channel label name (e.g., WJLA-DT) if the provider decides to pass it through (it seems the cable company doesn't pass any information on the guide level - although it does pass through program names on some channels) or I give it a label. Because I hate to memorize what every channel is, it would be nice to flip through using the guide. However, because it flips to the new channel when I browse through and there appears to be no benefit versus channel surfing (other than it will return to the station you started at if you don't actually select the channel). Because tuning each station takes time, its a royal pain to jump around using the guide.


----------



## gtscode

After talking to sonystyle for forever, (you would think I was the first person ever to receive a damaged set). It looks like the shipper may have dropped it although I definitely inspected the box before accepting.


The shipper eventually returned and they repacked the TV.


I should have a replacement in a couple more weeks due to the large backorder at SonyStyle.


I will definitely insist this time they remove the TV and wait until I test it prior to the shipper leaving.


----------



## lahaina

I finally got my KD-36XS955 and am posting some observations after a two days or so of adjusting, viewing and experimenting. I am trying not to go over things that have been covered before.


We have Comcast cable and have both a CableCard for the set and a GI/Motorola DCT 2000 set top box which is controlled by our TiVo. Even though TiVo does not support HDTV, there is very little HDTV content yet and we watch most of our TV via TiVo. That is why we kept the box.


Many people including me are concerned about SD. I have been very pleased with the SD picture quality so far with this set. It seems to me that many of the problems reported with SD pictures in larger sets are simply due to the screen size amplifying problems with production or signal problems that smaller screens do not show.


Sony's digital conversion circuitry is called "DRC." As I understand it, this circuitry does not come into play AT ALL for content delivered via composite video inputs and the cable RF input, except for digital transmissions. In other words, this set acts as a state of the art analog set for analog signals. I kept the old Sony 27 inch set that this set has replaced and have spent some time viewing both sets side by side. As near as I can determine, for any NTSC source whether it is the sub 100 analog channels or the "digital"channels that are sent to the set as 480i from the digital set top box, the same artifacts appear on both sets. Of course all problems are more visible on the bigger set.


I don't have a magic list of Video settings, but I do like the cool settings rather than the neutral or warm settings and have been most happy with the "Clear Edge VM" (which is similar to the unsharp masking in Photoshop) set to Low or None. I use mostly the Standard mode and bump the Picture and Brightness up and the Sharpness down a little bit. You can independently establish video settings for each of the 7 inputs on the set.


With this set, you will definitely want to use TiVo's "Best" quality for sports and movies. Medium is okay for "talking head" type shows and other shows with slow movement such as procedural crime dramas, etc. It may just be a fluke, but I experimented the the Champ Car race on Spike TV today--real time vs. TiVo Best and I preferred the recorded TiVo picture to the real time picture.


I bought this set even though it does not have picture in picture. I thought I could go cold turkey but i could not. I bought a small LCD set (Magnavox 15MF150V/37) that I have incorporated as a sort of gonzo PIP. Also, I like to use close captioning (CC) sometimes if I want to view while listening to NPR radio or just want silence. In this set the CC function is buried three or four menus deep and so is inconvenient. Otherwise the on screen menus are very easy to use, and most settings appear on the screen as you make them so it is easy to experiment.


I have not talked about HDTV. However, we are very pleased with it as you might expect. There is a very slight droop of the picturebox at the right, but it is barely noticeable. I do not know if that can be adjusted. We do not have a progressive scan DVD yet, so I have no observations on that.


If anyone has specific questions or something they would like me to try and report on, I will do my best.


----------



## Adam Tyner

How do you have your cable set-top box set up with the TV? Are you using component/HDMI to watch HD material, and then switch back to RF/composite for SD material?


----------



## lahaina

Our cable box output is composite video going to the TiVo box; the DCT2000 does not have component video, HDMI or DVI. We are going to wait for a month or two until Comcast rolls out their HDTV-capable DVR/set top boxes here before we make any other changes. I think the CableCard is likely to provide the best HDTV pictures anyway since there is less electronic "physiology" between the cable company and the picture tube that way--just the Sony tuner.


----------



## spongebob

Have these showed up at BB in N. Cal. yet?


thx


bob


----------



## SteveMSU

The ABC Warehouse in Battle Creek, MI had one, which makes me think they've finally worked their way down into the supply chain. No idea what the MSRP is, but it was priced $300 less than the 34" XS955. They only had one TV and didn't have it on display.


----------



## victorb

How is the non-HD picture quality on the KD-36XS955?

I have Dish Network and they don't offer much HD programming

yet, so until they do, I don't plan on upgrading my PVR receiver.

Thanks.


----------



## JamisonBWolsh

I had this set for a month now and find the pq on cable to be good. As long as you adjust the different settings, the pq is pretty much the same as an analog set. IMO.


----------



## hogues

Hey everybody, just recieved this 230lbs monster. Have to say that I'm pretty inpressed with the out of the box pq. I think that the non-hd pq is fine. Several questions for you guys though (I'm a noob when it comes to HD).


1. I've been told to wait untill the set has had at least 40 hours of run time to mess with the settings. Is this correct?


2. Once I do start to tinker with it, what should I do? Is there any settings that people prefer? Should I use a set up DVD like Avia?


3. I agree with the previous posts about the stand. It's brutal. Really form over function. The top shelf can't even fit a Sony reciever! I need to have the center speaker rest on top of the tv. I've found this , any thoughts or alternatives?


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## shugazer9

I would try seeing if placing the center channel speaker that close to the screen will result in any picture discoloration first. Sonys seem to be sensitive to magnetic interference.


----------



## hfk

OK guys, after lurking here for a month or so I made my move and purchased a KD-36XS955 and got the free matching stand. I have a few questions for you:


First, the rest of my gear:


Speakers: Infinity TSS-750


DVD Player: Sony DVP-CX777ES (400 DVD Carousel)


Receiver: Sony STR-DA2000ES


The only other components I will have are an older Sony 400 CD Carousel and a Tivo/DirectTV combo unit that I have yet to purchase. BTW, I will not be purchasing the Tivo/DirectTV/HD combo unit. I have no plans to include a VCR (how very far we've come in the last 5 years)


A note to those who aren't familar with the Sony 400 disc carousels: they are very deep, about 21"


Questions:


1. What sort of cabling will I need for Video? S-Video?


2. I will need a supplementary rack. Any suggestions? I would like to stick with something simple and low profile (nothing that extends above the combined heigth of the TV on it's Sony stand, about 48.75"


3. Does the stand ship with a second glass shelf? According to the on-line manual it only comes with one, but it shows a total of two in some of the drawings. However, I can't find a purchase option for a second shelf on Sony's site.


A final note: my thanks to whomever came up with the silly rule that denies posting of urls by noobs: I spent 30 minutes crafting a post with URLs only to be told AFTER I attempted to post the message that I was unable to do so. Brilliant idea.


----------



## gtscode

For your cabling, go with component, is the DVD carousel progressive scan? You will need component to view prgoressive scan.


The stand only comes with one glass shelf. It includes instruction on ordering a second shelf for around $50.00. You have to call the company and they only take checks, no credit card.


----------



## hogues

Be careful about the extra shelf. It has space problems with one shelf, I can't imagine it with two. It really is poorly designed.


----------



## hfk

Guys,


Thanks for your replies. Quotes and my replies follow:


"For your cabling, go with component, is the DVD carousel progressive scan? You will need component to view prgoressive scan"


Yes, it's the Sony DVP-CX777ES. Someone at Agoraquest said Component too, so that is the way that I will go.


"The stand only comes with one glass shelf. It includes instruction on ordering a second shelf for around $50.00. You have to call the company and they only take checks, no credit card."


Wow, didn't know that the 21st Century had no-credit-card companies... Crazy. Anyway, sounds like the second shelf might be a waste.... Can the shelf that comes with the stand be installed in the lower position, or is it a different size/shape?


"Be careful about the extra shelf. It has space problems with one shelf, I can't imagine it with two. It really is poorly designed."


Yeah, I kind of got that impression from some other posts and threads. I will be getting a rack. Trouble is, it has to be deep, at least 21" and preferrably 24 or 25 (the CD and DVD carousels are a minimum of 21" deep). I want to go with something very simple, preferrably brushed chrome and glass, or perhaps chrome and glass. I'm looking at the VTI AGR-405B or AGR-405S (sorry, can't post link, see my previous post) which I think has been mentioned here before. This unit does NOT have the wire management feature. I wonder how effective VTI's wire-management systems are? I'm not sure I need to worry too much about that stuff: I'm good at dressing up wires and, based on the layout of my living room, the rack could between my (stone) fireplace and the TV, which should reduce the visibility of the wiring.


What do you guys think, should I pay the extra for wire-management racks?


BTW, here are the components that I will have:


1 Receiver

1 Direct TV/Tivo

1 CD Carousel

1 DVD Carousel


I may opt to get one of the Linksys wireless media adapters so that I can spool MP3s from my computer to the stereo, but I have to do some research before I make the final call.


I'm tempted to get enough rack space to accomodate all of that and leave the TV stand shelf empty. What do you think?


Finally, SonyStyle says that I'm #90 on the TV list, and they are supposed to get 87 in on 12-1 or 12-2. There's supposed to be another shipment of TVs next week, and they expect my order to be filled then. Can they be trusted? I suppose I don't have much of a choice: I got the TV stand for free, and free shipping, and some sort of discount (5%) but I had to pay tax! Anyway, the total came to $1750 Not bad, considering that the TV is selling at best Buy for $1700. I'd then have to buy a stand, pay tax, and buy delivery, which would get it up to about $2000 or more.


Many thanks for your help.


Frank


----------



## ultraviolet353

I have read that with some content this TV displays letterbox and pillarbox bars--in other words bars on all sides/postage stamp effect. Is this true, and if so what content does this?


I also have a question about the stand: I have carpeting. Once the TV is placed on the stand is it easy to slide back and forth to connect cables etc.? Or is it pretty much immovable?


----------



## gccjr

The 36XS955 will appear to "postage stamp" the picture when the station transmits the SD picture (or non-widescreen) in the HDTV format. Generally, you'll see this during non-primetime shows on the tv networks. The tv is receiving the HDTV signal properly, but the transmitting station is filling the non-4:3 area with black (some stations actually fill the area with a wallpaper of black and station logo). If you don't like the look, you can either watch the SDTV signal (over the air many stations will broadcast a SDTV signal on another station in conjunction with the HDTV - with the built-in HDTV tuner, you can pick these up) or analog version, or you can "zoom" in the picture with a press of a button. On my tv, the zoom, slightly over zooms, so some labels are cut off the sides or bottom to a small extent.


So overall, the problem lies with the station transmitter (not the tv - all HDTVs would have the same problem) and you can easily overcome it.


I can't answer your stand question, as I keep the tv in an armoire (and hope I don't have to touch the cables much).


----------



## ultraviolet353

I have a MOXI box from my cable company. The MOXI box has separate channels for SD and then a bout 8 channles with HD content in the 900's on the dial(CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, HBO< and a couple more). So it seems that If I watch the non-HD content on the "regular" channles I shopuld be fine...correct?


----------



## gopher2k

I just ordered one of these bad boys from sony style and was told to expect it within 3 weeks (guess they're back ordered again). In the meantime I need to do some preping for it and have a coupe questions.


1. Is there a DVD player in particular people are having great results with on this set? From what I've read the Panasonic S97 seems to be a pretty good choice and I'd like to utilize HDMI.


2. This set has 1 HDMI input if I understand correctly, and my digital cable/hd reciever box has DVI out. Would I be better off using the digital video connection for cable box (have HD programming) or the DVD player (will watch far more dvds then HD programming).


Thanks in advance for your help!


Fred


----------



## gopher2k

Well I just called Cox and was plesantly suprised to find out their cable system supports cablecard, so I will be able to use the TVs functions for handling digital cable/OTA HD. Unless there are any downsides to this, I guess I'll be using the HDMI for the DVD player--scratch my second question.


----------



## shugazer9

I wouldnt count my chickens about the Cablecard working just yet, but that is a nice side benefit of having an additional digital HD input. You may want to check if the Motorola 6412 HD-DVR is available in your area. Being able to timeshift HD is great. The 6412 doesnt support CableCard. I would definately use the HDMI for the DVR and Component 480P for the DVD. I am probably going to get this set myself next year.


----------



## jonnyozero3

Hey guys,


Don't want to sidetrack too much - but I'm curious if anyone has used this stand with their KD-36XS955.


Studio RTA Madison 3000 Rosewood TV Stand 60090

http://www.studiorta.com/catalog/det...catalog_id=289 


They even carry it at Sears and it says it can hold "most 40" TVs." At 40"W x 23-1/2"D x 23-1/2"H the TV will hang off the back by 1.5" which doesn't seem bad. There is no weight specification but it looks to be solid - especially if it claims to hold 40"-ers.


Just curious if anyone had tried it before...thanks


----------



## Aspen

hey gent's, 1st post!










I just placed an order yesterday at sonystyle.com; they are, which seems to expected, 'CURRENTLY OUT OF STOCK' w/ 'Ship Date Unknown'


Anyone know what the going turnaround on these things is?


Im working a dbl. tonight so I don't have time to call them, or else i'd fend asking such a remedial q. on my first post ..


----------



## Ayreon

I placed my order on 12/28 and it was out of stock, and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Aspen




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ayreon_
> *I placed my order on 12/28 and it was out of stock, and I'm still waiting.*













did they send you the stand yet? and any update on when your TV might ship?


----------



## cfsnco

Hello all,

I been a menber for a short time but I finally got my 955 today. I love it!.

i would have gotten the 34 but it won't fit in the cabinet. Anyhow, I ordered it on 3 Jan 05. if you want to know how I got it so quickly let me know. not sure that i can post the site/price/dealer here.


----------



## Ayreon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Aspen_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did they send you the stand yet? and any update on when your TV might ship?*



They didn't send the stand yet either. I'm probably gonna give them a call tomorrow and see if I can get any answers.


----------



## Aspen




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ayreon_
> *They didn't send the stand yet either. I'm probably gonna give them a call tomorrow and see if I can get any answers.*










x infinity


i'm going to call tomorrow too. let me know what you find out, good luck!


----------



## Ayreon

Well, they said they exect a shipment to come in at the end of this week. I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## phreak

i just called sonystyle and they said usually get them in within a week or two.










but you can't beat their financing deal.


----------



## Aspen

to you guys getting answers so quick ...


I called sonystyle customer service, and while they are professional and helpful -- the rep. was to the point and explained that they only receive ETA notices from out of stock departments when things are received -- otherwise the rep. sends a request to the department (televisions in this case) on behalf of customers and the department will then respond back with an updated ETA on availability. he said to expect an update via e-mail within 24hours. this was a supervisor, he said anything less than that is just speculation.


just FYI


----------



## Aspen

*here is the 'real deal'*


> Wayne Minnick

> Show options 3:11pm (17 minutes ago)

>

> The plant is experiencing a parts shortage for this model.

> We should get some units by 1/21/05.

>

>Wayne



his contact information is there as well


----------



## phreak

any updates at all?


----------



## Apesbrain

Emailed Sony this morning and got essentially the same response as Aspen.


----------



## phreak

i just called and they have some in stock







. i ordered mine and should get it within 9 days or so.


----------



## Ayreon

Just got a shipping confirmation in my e-mail.


----------



## Apesbrain

Me too! Expected delivery in 3-7 business days. Can't wait...


----------



## gopher2k

I recieved my set today from **************. Unfortunately I seem to be having some issues with it. The top and bottom right hand side corners have a wierd greenish discoloration and it is consistently noticable when viewing.


I've gotta call them again tomorrow to discuss the replacement of this set--the cool thing about them is it seems they cover the shipping expense back.


other than that the image looks great, even SD feed seems very watchable. I think I'm gonna really love this set when the dust settles.


----------



## aukwood

I'm a newer member, longtime reader. You all have helped me decide on the xs955, which I bought today from a local retailer. Seems they are having the same supply issues from Sony, so it will be a couple of weeks until it arrives. Got the stand though, and it is nice. Not sure if ok to mention here but I got the tv and stand for 1400. Can't wait to get ota HD. Saw it with rabbit ears and it works!


----------



## gopher2k

aukwood,


I guess you have your PMs disabled, but I would like it if you could get in touch with me and let me know how you got that price. I wouldn't mind saving an additional few hundred dollars.


Fred


----------



## jonnyozero3

I tried to ask him also - please PM me aukwood and let me know. Thanks!


----------



## RickE

If anyone has a 'Video Only' store in their neck of the woods (left coast mainly), they are just a hair more than that, also with the stand and 18 months no interest, no payment financing, if you want that. Thats where I got mine.

Rick


----------



## brentski

aukwood


I'd like to know how you went about putting the casters on.

Was there a certain size that was required, and how did you fit them into the stand?

Did it require any drilling or???


I'd be interested to find out.

It sure would make moving 230 lbs. around a lot easier.


----------



## aukwood

Also, as far as the low price goes, I think it helped that I went into the store on a Monday afternoon at 3:30. I feel for commissioned sales personnel, but the store was empty and the salesman probably wanted to make at least one sale for the day.


----------



## brentski

I noticed that Best buy was having a sale on the KD-36XS955 this week.

Like Sony, they're also providing the stand for free(actually it's $1).

Plus, they're discounting the entire purchase by about $25.


When I called Sony to find out what the delivery time-frame was(5-12 days, even less because they ship them from here in San Diego), I mentioned the sale from Best Buy. The person I was talking to spoke with his supervisor and came back with a discount of even more. I was kind of surprised that Sony is 'dealing' on the price of the TV's on their web-site, especially newer products.


I also asked if they send the stand out prior to delivering the TV so I could have it set-up when the TV's delivered and he told me they would.


Is that the way it's normally done? There's just too many posts to read on this thread to find out.


Any info on how far in advance they send out the stand would be appreciated.


----------



## brentski

As far as the stand that hogues posted, the Sanas center ch.speaker shelf is a great piece to use to mount your center ch.spkr. on top of the set.

It holds a heavy 40lb. speaker easily and can be found at the Sanas site or here;

http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_g...sterid=1361924 


My main question is about how Sony goes about delivering their stand.Of course it would be great to get the stand a few days before you get the TV so you have the time to set it up so when they deliver the set,it's ready to go where you want it.

When I spoke to the Sony rep, tonight ,he didn't seem quite sure how it was handled.


Anyone who's taken delivery of this stand and set,I'd appreciate hearing about how things are delivered.(one before the other?)


Thanks.


----------



## aukwood

Casters - Not!


I just picked up my tv yesterday, it is one heavy beast. The box barely fit through the door.


Now that it is mounted on the stand, I can see that putting on casters was not a good idea. I have carpeted floorcovering, and the wheels sink in, which not only makes it harder to roll but gives the tv/stand kind of a "boingy" feel. The thought of this tv falling over is scary, to say the least.


So, again, I don't recommend using casters because of the potential danger for tipping.


The picture is so nice with dvd and hd! I got a Silver Sensor indoor antenna and am getting the local ota hd programs. They look so good that I don't mind the smaller 16:9 letterbox as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Breather

aukwood,


How does your set look with SD(non-HD) material like analog and digital cable or satellite?


----------



## Artwood

Welcome Auckwood! I sure am glad that Sony still likes selling Direct-view CRT!


----------



## RickE




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Breather_
> *aukwood,
> 
> 
> How does your set look with SD(non-HD) material like analog and digital cable or satellite?*



Not Aukwood, but I'll chime in. I just recieved my set this last Saturday, and agree that is one heavy beast.


I bought this set with the intention of watching 90% SD programming on it. I have a theater room for movies. This is my "everyday" TV.


That said, SD programming actually looks better than I hoped it would. I have regular Comcast analog cable and the channels actually look very very good. My main programming comes from C-band satellite, which is great quality, and which looks amazing on this set. For the last few years I have been using larger RPTV's for my SD and while it looked pretty good, is looks So much better on the Sony. I'm not kidding when I say that clear, noise free analog looks almost "hi-def" like on this set.

480i DVD also looks great, very sharp clear and colorful.


I have no regrets buying this set for mainly SD.


Rick


----------



## Breather

Thanks Rick. It's nice to hear that this set handles SD well. That's a big concern of mine.


I've been looking into a new set. I was going to buy a large RPTV but then an unexpected expense involving a new furnace, AC, and ductwork came up. I've been back and forth between the 36XS955 and the Sony 51WS655 lately. I think I may go for this set now and then purchase a FP setup this summer.


----------



## aukwood

The SD (ota and satellite) looks very good. I agree with RickE, the SD is sometimes hard to distinguish from HD. DVD and even VHS are better than ever. HD over the air with my little indoor antenna is such a plus, and is one of the reasons I chose this set. I wasn't really sold before on the whole HD idea, but now that I've seen it on my local ota channels I'm very impressed. And, it's free!


I started the Avia calibration and got sidetracked, but overall the set was calibrated pretty well out of the box, an will finish a proper set-up later. I can already see that a little tweaking goes a long way.


This tv was definitely the right choice, since almost all of my viewing is in the 4:3 format, and gives me the chance to get my feet wet in the world of hd as well.


----------



## Breather

Thanks aukwood. I know SD quality can vary by area and even individual home, but between you and Rick, it sounds like this set handles SD well.


My local Best Buy doesn't carry this set but a BB that's 30 minutes away has it. I think I'll head out this weekend to check it out.


----------



## omeletpants

Have had my XBR960 a few weeks and it handles SD D* as well as anything I have ever seen.


----------



## aukwood

Breather, I think this set might get you by until the front projection arrives!!

Too bad about your hvac melt-down, though.


For me it replaces a ten year old Pioneer 45" rptv, so it seems a tad smallish at first - but hey, now I can sit three feet away for that really big screen effect.


The only real downside is that my wife now hogs the tv -



P.S. Please don't boot me off this thread, but the big Panasonics looked good too, less expensive because of no built-in hd tuner.


----------



## s1234w

Just did an online chat with a rep on the sony site. He said they will not ship the stand early but that the installers will set it up. Does this sound legit?


----------



## Breather




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aukwood_
> *Breather, I think this set might get you by until the front projection arrives!!
> 
> Too bad about your hvac melt-down, though.
> 
> 
> For me it replaces a ten year old Pioneer 45" rptv, so it seems a tad smallish at first - but hey, now I can sit three feet away for that really big screen effect.
> 
> 
> The only real downside is that my wife now hogs the tv -
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Please don't boot me off this thread, but the big Panasonics looked good too, less expensive because of no built-in hd tuner.*




Yeah, I'm not happy about the HVAC replacement, but I think this is going to be a nice set. The FP will be great to have too. It's something I've wanted and maybe it's better that things worked out this way.


Pioneer makes great RPTVs but if you're sitting closer, you will definitely enjoy your new set.


It sounds like you're going to have to hide the remote from your wife!


I think I know which 36" Panasonic you're talking about. Definitely a nice set.


----------



## Breather




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by s1234w_
> *Just did an online chat with a rep on the sony site. He said they will not ship the stand early but that the installers will set it up. Does this sound legit?*



That sounds right. If you've done it before, those stands go together easily.


----------



## aukwood

I think it's likely that the stands are shipped UPS and arrive sooner than the tv, which is probably shipped via LTL (truck). The stand is one of the best ready-to-assemble items I've seen - only takes 10 minutes to put together. Don't mean to be a cheerleader for Sony products, but they do seem to have it right. The stands are made by a third party and you can order an additional glass shelf if needed.


Where should I hide the remote from my wife?


----------



## Breather




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aukwood_
> *Where should I hide the remote from my wife?*



Toolbox.


----------



## auntie_ellen

Is the KV-36XS955 too heavy to go into a standard entertainment center? Is the Sony stand necessary? Thanks!


----------



## jonnyozero3

Just find a stand that can hold 240lbs.

www.studiorta.com makes some (that's what I was going to get).


----------



## Breather




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by auntie_ellen_
> *Is the KV-36XS955 too heavy to go into a standard entertainment center? Is the Sony stand necessary? Thanks!*




The 36XS955 comes with the free Sony stand at Best Buy and through Sony Style. The XS955 weighs 234 pounds if I remember correctly. If you want to put it into an existing entertainment center or one you're looking at, you'll have to check with the manufacturer and find out the weight capacity of the entertainment center. Any reputable manufacturer should have that information. Also, you'll need an opening that is at least 40" wide.


Here's the TV at Sony Style with the stand.

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTE...4%22to36%22TVs 


You can call the stand manufacturer to get an extra glass shelf for the stand so you're not stuck with only one shelf.


----------



## brentski

if you go to best buy's web site,they have dozens of stands that hold 240 lb. sets


----------



## aukwood

What settings or tips have any of you figured out since getting your 36xs955?


Just curious about what others have found works best for the various adjustments.


Has anyone noticed a spouse lock-out in the menu? Everytime I turn the tv on, my wife has it set to "vivid"!


----------



## RonDawg

I am using an existing stand that used to hold my Panny 32. It's made by Legends Furniture, model CT125DW. It is made of 3/4" SOLID oak plywood, and not the particle board that is often used in A/V furniture, especially those found in electronics stores like BB or CC.


It's just slightly wider than the Sony, and although at 20" deep it means the back end of the Sony hangs over by 5 inches, it's not a problem as the majority of the weight is to the front, where the biggest part of the tube is. In fact the Panny that it replaced actually stuck out further, and for a larger "footprint" than the Sony.


The cabinet is large enough to hold my home theater receiver, an MD recorder, my trusty JVC S-VHS unit, a Sony DVD changer, a Sony DVD recorder, a JVC Component Video Switcher, and a SA8000HD cable box/DVR. And there's still enough room for another two or three components. The components are arranged side by side, with a 3/4" SOLID oak vertical divider panel down the middle giving crucial extra strength to hold up this beast.


The model comes with two smoked glass doors, but I got mine cheap because one glass door was broken and there was a scratch on one side. I ended just removing the other glass door, and I prefer it that way so that the components don't overheat. The back is made of thinner oak plywood to give the cabinet additional strength, and I just drilled some large holes for the cables to pass through.


Although mine was a scratch/dent model, I could have gotten an unblemished one for about the same price or less as one made of particle board. The sticker on the back shows a suggested retail price of $280.


----------



## DwainW

Well, it looks like my 36xs955 is going back to Best Buy. It worked fine for 10 days, but then decided to turn itself off with a nice bright flash and then flashed the standby light 7 times over and over. Unplugging the set and plugging it back in allowed me to turn the set back on and watch indefinitley. That was until two days ago. Since then it turns itself off in the same manner randomly at intervals of 30 seconds to ?? hours. Every time, the set must be unplugged and reset.


I can't seem to find info here on resolving this problem. Even the 34xbr960 guys never seem to post anything after the problem was fixed or the set was returned.


So the question is do I chance schlepping a 240# tv an hour to Best Buy to try again or do I bail out on the idea of a Sony altogether. Even if the next set works fine, who is to say that it will after day 91. It bugs me that according to SonyStyle's knowledge base that this sort of problem is normal. At this point I'm just not sure...


----------



## Breather

I'm sorry to hear about the trouble the set is giving you.


Considering the sheer size of that set, I'd get a service tech to come and take a look. That is, if everything looked great before this happened. I can't imagine that it would be that big of a deal to fix.


----------



## aukwood

DwainW-


I had some similarly mysterious on/off problems. My wife was accidently hitting the sleep timer button on the "less than great" remote. Worth a try!


----------



## wohlstad

_

>


aukwood,


How's geometry on your set? For example, when watching 16:9 format, do the border lines look straight? Reason I'm asking is that quite a few posters indicated geometry issues with the XS and XBR960 tubes._


----------



## DwainW

Here is the continuation of my story for those that are interested. The next two paragraphs detail the exchange of my set, if you are only interested in my experience with the second set, skip to paragraph #4.


I ended up returning my first set to Best Buy. I talked to several stores in the northern Virginia area that were supposed to have them in stock per the BB website. If I were going to drive an hour+ to a BB, I wanted to make sure they had one ready for exchange. The story was similar for every store, "Our computer says we have one (or two), but we can't find it in our warehouse." With one store, I even asked for the manager right off the bat to maybe avoid potential phone-lackey problems. In this case the manager said, "I'm sure I saw the last one go out the door this morning." I contacted all but one store in the area, and decided that if they didn't have one that I was just going to return it, so I loaded up the set and headed for Herndon. Once again, they said that they were supposed to have two, but could find none. However, they were 'nice' enough to call around to other stores to see who might have one. Interestingly enough, two were confirmed in-the-box at the same store whose manager was sure that they had just sold out. Hmmm. I was assured that if I went to this second store, that it would be nearly impossible for me not to get a new set.


With this other store only 20 minutes away, I decided to make the drive and change my modus operandi. Instead of arriving and asking if they had a set in stock for exchange, I just told customer service I was returning the set. And if they happened to have one, I would let them talk me into exchanging it. I'm not sure if it was my new method, or just happenstance, but this time it worked. They took my lazy $1699 set and took it as a return, assuring me that my $1 stand was mine to keep for $1+shipping. Then they sold me a brand new $1699 set complete with a $100 mail-in-rebate. Ooohhh, is this why noone wanted to exchange? At any rate, the helpful customer service rep talked me into buying into the BB Value Zone (or whatever it's called) card and I would get another rebate on this purchase and all future purchases for a year. This purchase alone would net me about $50. So with $150 in new found savings, I decided the $200 4-year service plan was now a good option. In the end, I feel like the hassle of returning the set was worth being able to buy a 4-year service plan for $50. After my first XS experience, it will give me a renewed peace of mind.


As for the second set, this is day 10 and no problems yet. The geometry on this set is quite satisfactory except for a downward bending of the top right corner when watching 1080i. I figure I'll have to play with fixing that when I adjust the overscan anyway. Overscan on this new set is still 10% on the sides, but that is much better than the 12-14% horizontal and 12%vertical on the first set. But what is surprising to me is the striking amount of difference between the gray scales of the two sets. The first set's Normal setting icy blue, particularly on the bright end, while the Warm setting was red, red, red. I never measured to see just what the color temperatures looked like on that set (nor the new one yet either), but even if it were close to 6500K, the red component was skewed way too high. I found it unwatchable. The new set on the other hand has a reasonable normal setting if you are accustomed to blue TVs. It certainly is not as bad a your average TV. But the Warm setting on this set seems much more natural than on the first one. It may/will require some tweaking once I know this set is here to stay, but even out of the box it is not bad at all. Overall, this set seems a bit sharper than the first set as well. It just seems remarkable that there would be so much difference between two sets of the same model, particularly a higher end model like the 36xs955.


So the question remains, do I regret not going with the XBR or the 34" XS? Well, going in to this, I assumed I would be watching a 34xbr right now. I've owned two different XBRs over the last 15 years, a 27xbr55 from 1991-1996 and a 32xbr96s from 1996-2001. Both gave me years of trouble free performance and were head and shoulders above all competition. The XBRs once were a breed all there own. Not only did they have their own tubes, but the power supplies, control boards, comb filters, etc. were exclusively XBR, and the results showed under comparison. However the XBR now doesn't seem to offer as much over the XS line: A few extra frills like PIP and iLink, but nothing substantial as far as build or picture quality. Sure you have a little more control over DRC and the digital comb filter is 10 bit vs. some unknown quantity (who says it's not 10 bit also?), but in the end the 34XS and the 34XBR have very similar pictures. In fact, there was a bigger difference in the two 36XSs that I've owned than I saw in the 34XBR/XSs I compared. In the end, I couldn't for myself justify the extra $200 for the XBR. So the 34XS it was, until I started comparing the 34XS to the 36XS for another $200-300 savings. Again, the pictures in HD (where it counts for me) were very similar. Maybe the geometry is a little better on the 34", or maybe it's just that the top and bottom edges of the 34" picture are not visible. Either way, it's still a toss up to my eyes. Plus the 36 offered a free stand that I was expecting to pay at least $200 for or spend 10+ hours planning and building myself.


The bottom line for my choice of 4:3 is that the 36" is a bigger tube. Now I know that best picture is slightly smaller on the 36, but the 4:3 material stands up to the 36" size -- any bigger and SD starts getting ugly. The 16:9 picture could certainly stand to be larger, but unfortunately there isn't a 16:9 option larger than 34" anymore. If there was, I would certainly want to go that route. But with equivalent picture quality and near equvalent 16:9 picture size, why not save the bucks and go with the 4:3? Lesser issues include things like burn-in, which I don't really expect, but if it does occur, it will only be visible on the less important 4:3 picture rather than the more important 16:9 (lesson learned from 16:9 Toshiba RPTV that replaced the last XBR). This would not be the case on a 34". If this copy of the 36XS955 works flawlessly for the next five years, I'll be very happy with my decision.


----------



## Artwood

You made the right decision--if you want a 36-inch you better buy them while they still last!


----------



## s1234w

Just bought this TV and we are very happy with it. Just want to point out that if you use your sony card at sonystyle you get 10% off thru March 31. (they give you 10 points for every $1 you spend).


----------



## gopher2k

DwainW,


I just wanted to say that I had a similar experience to yours. I had to send back a faulty 36XS955 for a stange discoloration in the top left corner. The replacement set I recieved seems to look stunningly better then the first and has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gopher2k_
> *DwainW,
> 
> 
> I had to send back a faulty 36XS955 for a stange discoloration in the top left corner. The replacement set I recieved seems to look stunningly better then the first and has exceeded my expectations.*



More power to you! But this "strange discoloration," which also affected my set, was easily corrected with the top-left LANDING code-group in the service menu (first four items). In fact, whoever set it up was obviously not having a good day! I reset all four corners to 128 (no correction) and then redid it to my satisfaction. I really wanted to save myself having to return it for another pig in a poke, if I could. Who knows, the new one could have been worse!


I suspect the workers assigned to adjust each set are given 41.7 seconds to accomplish everything, to maintain their quota! ('Scuse the cynicism . . .)


----------



## DwainW

KenTech, did you find the location of those parameters in the service manual, or did you have an online source? I have a copy of the service menu spreadsheet for the 34xbr910, and I don't know what may be different with the 36xs955.


----------



## khee mao

ok. this is probably a strange question, but you guys are my best shot. is this tv able to letterbox videogames that are made widescreen?


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DwainW_
> *KenTech, did you find the location of those parameters in the service manual, or did you have an online source? I have a copy of the service menu spreadsheet for the 34xbr910, and I don't know what may be different with the 36xs944.*



I first found them in the widely-circulating spreadsheet for the late-model HS, XS, and XBR sets.


In the chart I have, the group is called LANDING and the codes are LT, LB, RT, and RB. Default settings are 128 for each, which is zero effect. Then you tweak, as required. If your set has different group names for the codes, the code-names themselves might be similar. Look for the above names.


These are not convergence controls but four magnetic coils that correct purity in the extreme corners. I don't know how completely different models sets do this. Did your finger slip just a bit, and you really meant XS955? Then it's easy, as above.


----------



## DwainW

Thanks for the info, I'll take a look for those asap. And yes, I meant 36xs955. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## soncomet

Ok here's the deal with me. I currently have a 32HS420, but when watching HDTV or DVDs or even when playing current and future widescreen video games I find the 29" viewable 16:9 area to be much too small. But the 28-29" 4:3 picture on the 34XBR960 is too small for 4:3 viewing on that set. I would really love to get my hands on a new 40XBR800, but seeing as how unlikely that is, is it more worthwhile for me to get the 36XS955 for both 4:3 and 16:9 viewing or keep the 32HS420 for 4:3 and pick up a 34XBR960 for 16:9 viewing? The reason that this choice is hard is that 32" 4:3 does feel a bit small now (although still livable) and I notice that on my friends 40XBR800 that his SD and ofcourse the HD/DVD sources look better than my 32HS420. Would the 36XS955 provide a better overall picture (one closer to his 40" in quality) than the 32HS420? Or is this just my eyes fooling me and is the 32HS420 just as good for SD and 480P(gaming) 4:3 viewing? I wish the 40" was still around, then I wouldn't have to go through this, lol.


----------



## musick

ok fellow KD-36XS955 owners please help me out

sorry for the basic lingo but I am by no means a videophile


just received this set today replacing my almost 10 year old 27" RCA F27675BC (no I don't think the BC is for Before Christ)


anyways I have the set hooked up to Directv

on my old 27"er the pic looked great (I only moved up because I wanted a larger, modern, flat screen, set capable of HD for the future)

with the new Sony the first thing that struck me was the blurring and lack of clarity in any on screen text and lack of overall picture sharpness.

I was watching the college hockey game on ESPN and the logo/score inlays on the screen did not look sharp nor did the overall picture...found it really hard to read the names on the back of the jerseys. Baseball looked even worse. This was not just limited to sports programming of course.


Any initial thoughts about some adjustments I could make or is this just a limitation of the directv feed being made increasingly visable on a larger set (like I said my old set looked great)? Does 9 more inches of picture really sacrifice so much detail? I have played with the basic settings and haven't found a cure. I have not touched the service menu a) because I don't know how b) because I don't want to play around with stuff I have little knowledge of.


many more questions to come I'm sure

thanks in advance for hopefully helping me start to improve this to my liking


----------



## musick

made a few tweeks and things look slightly better than last night

the yellow digital clock against the black background on '24' (rerun tonight) looked sharp as a tack


but the blurring/out of focus effect is most visable when watching sports programming

very hard to read names and numbers on jerseys

and made even worse on sports highlight shows like Sportscenter where the feed is not live


still looking for some tips on how to possibly 'clear' this up on the KD-36XS955


----------



## aukwood

Green globs? I thought they were just bad luck for some, but now I have them too!

Well, not me but my 36xs955. So far turning the set off and on degausses it and cures the problem. I'll keep you all posted how things work out.


----------



## mryle

I had the same problem. When I got my 36xs home and plugged in directv, it looked like garbage. A couple of things that did help was to use an s-video cable out of the receiver to the TV. I also have a dvd recorder that is progressive scan which the D-tv signal routes through before going to the TV. If the tv signal output out of the DVDR is progressive scan, the picture is much worse than using a component (interlaced) output. This can be checked by setting the remote control to TV mode and hitting Display. Should show as 480i and not 480p. Correctly setting up the display (brightness, contrast et) did help "somewhat". Picture doesn't seem as bad now 2 months later. I probably just became de-sensitized.


Not sure if I'm the only one, but I can tell absolutely no difference between the TV DRC mode settings (interlace, cinemotion, progression) Am I the only one?


Also, has anyone found a way when waching over the air hi-def to keep the vertical stretch mode constant, without having to redo each time you change channels? With over the air hi-def I also wish there was an option for Anemorphic widescreen instead of Letterbox. Kind of a "half vertical stretch". Letterbox is way to small, but a full stretch looks goofy.


----------



## logoguy905

I've reciently purchased this monitor though eBay. I live in Canada and got a super deal. Unfortunately, I had to drive 4 hours to pick up. But oh well... she's all mine... MINE!!!


Noticed some people complaining about SD with this TV. Here's some ways to dramatically increase the image quality of SD.


Forget about Component Cables. Garbage for this set. Don't blame the set. Seen many HD TV's that look like garbage with Component. What did you expect? It's the lowest of the low, and on a set of this size (and larger) garbage in is garbage out.


If using S-video, buy the best you can afford. I've used many types of S-video cable. The best, and a great value to boot, is Acoustic Research Pro II series. All text is much sharper and grain in background detail is noticibly reduced. Edge detail has also improved. Avoid the cheap and mid-range stuff.


If you also have a Home Theater (not HT from a box) then your receiver might offer S-video up-conversion to Component out to the TV. This further step does help to further clarify S-video just a touch more. However, if you don't have a home theater system that can do this, the Pro II S-video is your absolute best bet for direct to TV connection from SAT.


Have digital Cable? Get Sat. Less compression, better colors/less bleed, less background grain.


Other PQ issues...


I've deciphered some of the on-screen service menus without the Service Manual (Sony won't send it to Canada - Thanks!). The factory defaults are pretty close, but I was able to further the sharpness and definention. Once I find a way to get my hands on the real SM, I'll post some results on here as to what made the biggest difference.


If you have a DVD player, you HAVE to use component (not composite) into this set. It's the only way to get 480 P into the TV from the player. S-Video only supports interlaced signals and will dramatically reduce the res from the DVD player. Also, be sure to set on the DVD player that your TV is 16x9. I know it's a 4x3 set, but you'll get the maximum res from the DVD player this way. I'm using a Pioneer 47ai.


When setting up the on screen menu, it's best to work with the "Standard" image setting, and just increase all settings (except color, turn it down a bit) for the overall best picture. I've noticed if you set the screen to Vivid, it blows out alot of mid-level detail. For some SD material, I would recommend it (with color turned down). Other than that, just stick with Standard. The Movie setting is too dark for any use. If you're looking for a stronger contrast or less grain, etc from the DVD image, I would set this on the DVD player itself.


Enjoy!


----------



## logoguy905

Question..


Why do some digital stations appear to have a small 4x3 in the center of the screen, and a lot of wasted black space all around?


Answer..


A true HD signal (not just "digitized" 4x3 over sat or cable) is designed and broadcast for a 16x9 area on your screen. So when you view the 16x9 broadcast on the 4x3 set, it takes up a band across the screen. The TV isn't adding bars at the top or bottom of this, there's simply no info there from the broadcast.


A fair number of HD signals (I use free OTA with an antenna) are, at this time, simply upconverting a lot of traditional 4x3 programming. What this means is that you'll also see black bars at the left and right of the 4x3 programming, being broadcast in the 16x9 mode. When these stations are broadcasting true HD, you'll see the black bars at left and right of the 16x9 field dissappear.


Why the KD-36 is better than the KD-34...


Sony offers 2 sets that, from cabnet design to guts inside, are pretty much the same TV. The only difference is that the 36" model is 4x3, while the 34" model is 16x9.


Ok, but why should I get the 4x3 set? It's not widescreen and I was told to get widescreen...


- The 4x3 set is 400 US cheaper because 4x3 sets have less s+x appeal


- 16x9 broadcasts are only 1 inch less wide than the true 16x9 set... a very marginal dif.


- traditional 4x3 broadcasts are huge on the 4x3 set, and very small on the 16x9 set


- The 4x3 set offers more practical zooming fuctions for digital 4x3 or 16x9 images for a truely huge picture.



Some other items of interest...


Noticed some complaining of green globs in the upper portions of the TV. I will note that when I got the TV home, it did pass by one of my speakers, even though the speaker is a good distance away from it now, it did cause some discoloration at the top. Recycling power caused it to go away and I've never seen it again. I think passing this TV by any magnetic field during installation, moving, etc. (even if you didn't know you did). causes some sort of shift. Again, after recycling the power (which degauses the screen) I've never seen the issue again.


My last TV, a Panasonic GAOO, was very easy to affect with magnetic fields such as speakers. If I passed a speaker by the screen, it would take hours for the discoloration to go away. And typically that discoloration was green in tone. With the Sony though, all it took was recycling power, which certainly seems better to me.


If this issue keeps reappearing, check for anything too near the TV, such as unshielded front speakers, using an unshielded center channel, putting a HT receiver or powerbock under the TV's stand. If it keeps resappearing and you've eliminated all factors, then the TV may be faulty.



Picture Brightness...


I've noticed that Sony's lower-end version of this TV... think it's called the 410 (silver cabnet, not gray) has a slightly brighter overall picture with SD than mine. However, it's HD signal processing is not as sharp or bright (my TV does have super fine pitch tube). It's not a huge brightness thing, just very minor. I think a set either has to be calibrated more towards HD or more towards SD. However, with OTA HD broadcasts of 4x3 SD material (still with me?







then my set is superior.


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by logoguy905_
> *
> 
> Noticed some people complaining about SD with this TV. Here's some ways to dramatically increase the image quality of SD.
> 
> 
> Forget about Component Cables. Garbage for this set.*



I own this set and have thoroughly researched service mode, absent any help from Sony aside from the usual service-manual charts. Check out the articles here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=1 


The service-data charts for your set and other goodies are attached to some of the messages.


Where you have said "component" I think you mean *composite.* Component-input quality (such as from a DVD player) is quite excellent.


Garbage in, garbage out, indeed! Feed it a good SD signal, as from good analog cable, it looks nearly like HD in quality when viewed at an acceptable viewing distance for SD. But Sony's picture-mode settings are, in my opinion, brain-damaged, and Standard screws with the signal so much with its "dynamic-picture" features that you never get to see what is really there.


This set is capable of exquisite display of SD material to the degree that is good quality. Broadcast mush will appear, well, mushy!


----------



## logoguy905

Hi Ken,


Thanks for the link to the service info. Looked for it previously here, but was unable to find.


Sorry if I mixed up the terms component with composite. Everyone does it from time to time









As long as you know the difference, that's pretty much what matters. Manufactures should have called component cable something else. Bad enough we have so much jargon... but to make a superior set of cables similar in name to an inferior cable was just bad judgement on their part. But that's a diff. rant










I've yet to start tinking with color and contrast in the SM. I've only worked on the sharpness/convergence settings as yet. My assumptions on picture settings were from the standoint as an "average" user. If someone had not yet tinked in the SM, then I would say a mildly adjusted set from "Standard" gives the best results. I do increase the contrast quite a bit, and increase brightness a bit. I turn down color a few notches so that color doesn't bleed. The VIVID setting gives a much better contrast, but my factory settings for this setting have bleeding reds and bigtime loss in mid-level detail. I won't even be tinkering in this area though the SM until I pick up Video Essentials. I've used some of the screens with THX Optimizer on better DVD's for the sharpness/convergence cettings.


----------



## logoguy905

I've noticed some threads about the brightness issue of the monitor. Not so much the black level, but how it automatically darkens the picture when more than, say, 25% of the screen goes full-tilt white.


I'm thinking this could be one of two issues..



A - Intentional...


A limiter (software/hardware?) has been put on the TV.


Anyone know how to deactivate this if this is the case? I don't care if turning the feature off shortens the life of the set. I only plan on having it for about 4 years before I upgrade. I really hate this possible "feature". I bought a CRT for it's intensity and brightness of image. Defeating the primary benfit of CRT technology isn't an upgrade to me.


I do recall the 420... the more basic version of this set, appearing to have a brighter white point when full coverage of the screen was occouring.



B - Unintentional...


The Capacitors on the TV were designed with the smaller 34" 16x9 models in mind and the exact same boards were used in my larger 4x3 set. The capasitors are not the right size for a set of this size.


This makes more sense to me. If you watch any 16x9 material, including 4x3 within the 16x9 area, it always seems to be bright to me. Yes, there is some dimming here and there, but it's quite moderate compared with standard 4x3 viewing.


A TV requires capacitors in order to store up energy for quick and bright images. If the capacitors are damaged (they failed in my GAOO after 10 years of use... replaced for about 200 bucks 2 year ago) then the image runs out of steam when needing to display bright images. This is similar to a power amp for your stereo needing capacitors for storing up energy for very loud and dynamic passages. Every time you want to take things "full tilt", it simply doesn't have the power in reserve to do so.


I feel one thing that furthers this thought is I've read of some people returning their "dark" sets for ones that appear MUCH brighter... manufactured after Sept. of 2004. My set was built in August of 2004. So, perhaps Sony woke up and put bigger capacitors on the 4x3 set in October and onwards, or they manually fixed some of the darkness issues in the SM. Anyone out there with the brightness issue AND have a TV manufactured in October 2004 or onwards?



Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## DwainW

My 36XS955 is a January build. I don't have a problem with maximum brightness (but I did come from a CRT rear projector), however I do have a problem with uneven brightness. So far no one including my wife has seen this pattern. I hesitate to point it out to my wife in particular, because it is one of those things that once you see it, it is hard to not see it.


The brightness level across the screen varies in little patches by a small amount. The only time I see this is during camera pans over moderate to bright backgrounds with little contrast -- clear skies work well. The effect is that it appears that my tube is dirty or has a bunch of fingerprints on it. During these shots, my eyes fix on the static pattern instead of following the camera motion, and I get pulled out of the 3-D world of the XS955 and am reminded that I'm looking at a TV. Displaying a full white or light gray field shows this mottled pattern, but it's seems so slight that you wouldn't think it would show up much in program material.


Has anyone seen this issue with their 36? It may just be that I'm overly sensitive to the limitations of such a big tube, but I just wonder if this is common or a defect in my set.


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by logoguy905_
> *I've noticed some threads about the brightness issue of the monitor. Not so much the black level, but how it automatically darkens the picture when more than, say, 25% of the screen goes full-tilt white.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this could be one of two issues..
> 
> 
> 
> A - Intentional...
> 
> 
> A limiter (software/hardware?) has been put on the TV.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to deactivate this if this is the case? I don't care if turning the feature off shortens the life of the set. I only plan on having it for about 4 years before I upgrade. I really hate this possible "feature". I bought a CRT for it's intensity and brightness of image. Defeating the primary benfit of CRT technology isn't an upgrade to me.
> *



When I first got my 36XS955 (which has nearly the same service-code set as the HS420), I was offended by the brightness limiting that was taking place. I have an electronics/systems background, so I immediately wondered exactly where this limiting was taking place. One assumes the video signal exists at some point in the chain of circuitry without limiting, passing thru various amplifiers, filters, and gain adjustments, and then hits the limiter. Then it passes to more processing and gain adjustments, finally reaching the display. If one boosts the video level *after* the limiter, the effect of the limiter will be less obvious. Maybe there has to be a corresponding lowering of the video gain before the limiter.


But this is theoretical: I don't know exactly how this processing chain works. But I experimented and found that adjusting the black level and picture (white) brightness with the *global* settings made the whole thing quite tolerable. Normal program material seems to be affected very little, and I am actually a bit grateful for a toning down of a full-white screen, as commonly occurs during commercials.


First, I made sure the *known* brightness limiters were turned off: 2170P-2 #4 YLMT should be set to 3 (default for my set). Also set 2170P-4 / ABLM and ABLT to 0. I haven't yet discovered any others. Note that modes other than Pro invoke some of these limiters.


In Pro mode, I set my Brightness and Picture sliders to dead-center = 31 and color to Normal. I set 2170P-1 #5 SBRT to its midpoint (31) and calibrated the black level with #9-11, RCUT-BCUT, with a decent pluge pattern from Digital Video Essentials, getting the dark-gray color reasonably neutral (pre-calibration). This established a normal black level for the Brightness slider. Then I set the RGB-drive settings for a good viewing brightness on SD channels in the evening. After careful color calibration to approx 6500K, the settings I have lived with are, for 2170P-1 #6-11 (RDRV-BCUT), 42-28-22-31-18-14. And 2170P-4 #21 GAMB is set to 1 to correct yellowish mid-tones. (For any settings of GAMR, GAMG, and GAMB, GAMB is always set 1 higher than the other two.)


The bottom line has been that this set is quite reasonably bright with minimal limiting for evening SD broadcasts. I can up the Picture to 40-ish for darker programs. DVDs and most HD material are plenty bright with Picture in the middle setting of 31. SD broadcast TV is black-level anarchy, so I continually diddle the Brightness when switching programs. But it's near the center for most SD and all HD material.


I think that this brightness limiting has a good engineering purpose, limiting the heating and resultant distortion of the aperture grille and the pink and green patches that occur. It may help with high-voltage regulation by limiting the total beam current. I believe the limiting is totally intentional and has nothing to do with capacitors in the circuit. If I did discover a magic switch to turn off all limiting, I might just leave it on, since the current dusplay is so satisfactory. For a large CRT, it is amazingly bright, and that means a huge beam current from the poor electron guns in the back, more so than for smaller sets.


I recommend you go into service mode and try some different settings -- after writing down the original settings, of course. You could end up with something very similar to what I now have and enjoy.


----------



## logoguy905

When I'm watching 4x3 Bell Expressvu Sat., and I bring up the Guide, there is a dimming of the overall image depending on which channel bar I'm glossing over.


For Bell Expressvu the menu consists of about 6 blue rows of programming material. These blue rows or bars are at a pretty strong intensity. As you move down them, they highlight as a light powder blue.


Here's what I find very interesting. If you highlight one of the blue bars in the center of the screen, the whole image dims by about 10%+. If you highlight a blue bar that falls outside of the 16x9 general area there is no dimming!


So, if there is a built-in light limiter, the sensor has only to do with the center portion of the screen. I'm also betting that there is no service menu option to adjust the sensitivity of this "switch" though software, but there probibly is an adjustment for the inside back. It's probably something set at the factory to a "general" or safe range. Where ever this adjustment item is (if there is one) I'm confident you could at least lighten the effect of this dimming to a satisfactory amount.


----------



## higgs05

I just bought a KD-36XS955 about a month and a half ago, after much reading on AVS forums. Overall, I love the picture, but I've noticed a couple problems that I would like fixed, but I'm wondering if expecting perfection, and it's just not going to happen. Some of the things I've noticed are:


1. At the top of the screen, in the middle, the red beam is out of alignment (too high). White horizontal lines going across the top of the screen (such as the program guide) have a red edge on the top, in the middle of the screen. Alignment everywhere else seems to be pretty good.


2. Horizontal lines bend down slightly on the right edge of the screen.


3. When displaying a solid color on the entire screen, the center of the screen is brighter, especially when displaying white. The top left corner of the screen seems dimmer than the other corners.


I know that direct view CRTs are prone to these sorts of issues. Is it reasonable for me to expect a technician to fix these problems? Or do I just have to accept these as "normal" for a direct view CRT tube? (When viewing normal video, they're really not noticable.)


I've purchased the AVIA DVD, and used it to do user-level calibrations (not service mode stuff). It definitely helped. I've read most of the recent posts here regarding calibrations (I've found KenTech's posts to be especially interesting), but I'm more than a little afraid of diving into the service menus myself, especially while it's still under the 90 day service warranty. I'd rather have a qualified Sony-authorized technician do it, but I'm wondering if they'll just say it's within specs. If they tell me there's nothing they can do, can I try to fix these problem myself in the service menus? Or does it take special hardware?


Thanks (and sorry for all the questions)!


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by higgs05_
> *
> 
> 1. At the top of the screen, in the middle, the red beam is out of alignment (too high). White horizontal lines going across the top of the screen (such as the program guide) have a red edge on the top, in the middle of the screen. Alignment everywhere else seems to be pretty good.
> 
> 
> 2. Horizontal lines bend down slightly on the right edge of the screen.
> 
> 
> 3. When displaying a solid color on the entire screen, the center of the screen is brighter, especially when displaying white. The top left corner of the screen seems dimmer than the other corners.*



Are you sure you haven't been watching my TV?  Situations nos. 1 and 2 are almost certainly static alignment/convergence issues accomplished with magnet adjustments inside the set. I would find out, for your area, what Sony authorized repair dealer/center has a really good "magnet guy," and get him to come out under warranty. Ask around at the local high-end specialty stores that sell Sony and other good CRT TVs. You lose only if the guy is an idiot and makes it worse.


For that dark corner, ask him to fix the "landing" settings in service mode for that corner. My upper-left corner was dark, too, and I easily fixed it (my very first act in service mode). It's #0 (LT) in the "Landing" group. I touched up the other corners, too, (nos. 1-3) and it's quite even now.


For #3, I think we all have to live with that. The set I auditioned at the store where I bought mine, my own set, and one I've seen since at Fry's all have "hot" centers. Probably a quirk of the electric/magnetic lens that has to somehow focus the beam over that huge screen and at severe angles on a flat screen. I haven't looked critically at a 34" set for the same problem.


You're right in that one can go thru a whole evening of enjoying the set without ever noticing the hot spot, unless you really look for it. But on those slow, outdoors horizon-and-sky pans, I really see it! But, for me, it's a small imperfection in an otherwise stupendous display.


----------



## higgs05

Thanks for the great info! That clears up the questions I had about what can be fixed in the menus, what requires hardware (magnets) and what is normal for a direct view tube. I'll try to get someout out, and hope they are a magnet master!


All in all, I'm very pleased with the set. It took me a while to get used to SD DirecTV on it, but DVDs, OTA HD and the Xbox all look fantastic. It's funny how I notice things like compression artifacts and brightness/black level issues much more on this set than on my old KV-27V25. Of course, I paid a lot more for the 36XS955, so I have higher standards.


KenTech, thanks for all the great posts. I look forward to reading your future discoveries and I might even dive into the service menus myself some day.


----------



## wohlstad




I had a Sony tech visit recently to fix the geometry on my 36xs955 (a horizontal bend in wide-screen mode) and convergence and asked him about use of magnets.


He replied that the new sets - such as 36xs955 - do not need magnets as the geometry adjustments are done electrostatically through the service menu.


He was able to improve the convergence and geometry though not completely (convergence is OK in the center but worse on the sides) and there is still some horizontal bow. But it's better now.


So do magnets offer some advantages over the electrostatic adjustments in the service menu or did the Sony guy take the easy way out?


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wohlstad_
> *He replied that the new sets - such as 36xs955 - do not need magnets as the geometry adjustments are done electrostatically through the service menu. . . . So do magnets offer some advantages over the electrostatic adjustments in the service menu or did the Sony guy take the easy way out?*



Obviously this fool hasn't read the service manual!


Sections 2.1 to 2.3 of the manual deal exclusively with the adjustment of the magnetic assemblies (purity, hexapole, TLH plate) for static convergence and purity. That means any *vertical* misalignment of the three colored beams. So if a scan line has a colored fringe or displacement up or down, that's magnets! Dynamic convergence is controlled by service-mode adjustments. That would be *horizontal* displacement/misalignment of the colored beams. Sect. 2.3.4 covers that. But it's still a *magnetic* adjustment.


Upward or downward bowing of the horizontal scan lines is not affected by any adjustment available through service mode. That would be a magnet adjustment. There are no provisions I can find in the manual for physically adjusting anything on the circuit boards.


There is no evidence that electrostatic deflection or geometry compensation is used anywhere in these sets. Everything refers to "magnets" and "coils."


I don't think that tech know what he's talking about, IMHO.


----------



## shugazer9

Well, just as soon as I decided to get this set-Best Buy has discontinued them!! There is only one unit available in my area, an open boxer with significant damage to one leg & the lower part of the cabinet on one side(The screen and immediate surrounding bezel look OK) . I can get it for $300 off retail + a %15 off open box coupon. Here's the question- could the damage just be something like an errant forklift which would not affect the picture or was it dropped while moving it and scrambled up internally. Should I take a chance on it and if so what should i look for in testing it out before purchase? I need to make a decision fairly quickly, so any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## logoguy905

Being the tinkering type, I think I'm going to pull the housing off the back of this TV to take a look at what kind of manual switches the board and gun have. Won't do anything crazy or start jamming screwdrivers all over the place.. just want a peak










On a different matter, concerning cables....


I wrote a while back about using just Component (YPBr, you know the deal) from my Arcam amp into the TV. My Amp can upconvert any lesser signal such as S-Video or Composite, along with higher res DVD, to go out of the Component cable for a single connection to your TV.


The Arcam also allows me to run both an S-video and a Component cable at the same time to my TV. SD and DVD can pass though the Component, while only SD can pass though the S-cable. I have thus labled Input 6 as "DVD" (component) and Input 3 as "SAT" (s-video).


The reason I've decided to run both is that with SD material, the S-video cable seems to retain some of the depth of color much better than when it gets upconverted though the receiver's Component outputs. And since there's no more or no less signal compared with either cable type (it is just a 480i signal) sharpness between the two runs, when comparing the same materials though the different TV inputs (and similar picture settings), seems indistinguishable. For the S-video cable to beat Component in SD it will take a fairly pricy purchase. A low-grade S-video cable will loose clarity and muddy the picture. DVD though component though, unlike SD material, is properly saturated and just looks stunning. So don't get me wrong, component cable is worth the money. But S-video, REAL GOOD S-video, can also be worth the money.


Happy Watching!

Paul


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by logoguy905_
> *Being the tinkering type, I think I'm going to pull the housing off the back of this TV to take a look at what kind of manual switches the board and gun have.*



The service manual's photos show the strange-looking subwoofer assembly sitting draped over the top of the CRT, sort of in the way of everything on the neck of the CRT. The boards are down below, but access to the purity and convergence magnets may require removing the subwoofer first. I hope not.


My perusal of the circuit-board schematics didn't show a single adjustable component, resistor or otherwise. The HV transformer has three, for Focus and Screen voltages.


Good luck. I'm going to try this some day to touch up the geometry and purity. I think the deflection yoke is slightly crooked (not twisted).


----------



## GOLDFLOW

I had a service call on this set a few weeks ago to replace the HDMI

module. While the back of set was off, I took a look around and found

several stick on type magnets applied to the back of the tube for vertical or

color purity correction.


Regarding the subwoofer assembly, it is connected with two screws and is easily removed. While studying the sub assembly, I noticed it seemed less than rigid. I wondered if it could be reinforced with additonal bracing and thus improve bass response. I may try this when the warranty period is up.


By the way, don't bang or push your HDMI cable laterally while inserting or

adjusting other connetions. This was done on my set and broke the solder

connections between the HDMI plug and the circuit board. I've heard TIVO

owners complain about this weakness in particular.


----------



## HeelPhan

I saw an Open Box 34XS955 at a local electronics store. It didn't appear to have any missing items. The price out the door would be $1227. Is this a deal too good to pass up?


----------



## shugazer9

If it's a BB, heelzfan, there are 15% off coupons available. After using that its a no-braner. Let me know if you need a link.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeelPhan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw an Open Box 34XS955 at a local electronics store. It didn't appear to have any missing items. The price out the door would be $1227. Is this a deal too good to pass up?



The only way you get a better deal is with a ski mask and a shotgun! MOVE!

















Just make sure you have 100 percent coverage on open boxed items.


----------



## theshiz

I bought one of these and it is shipping tomorrow. it was an open box from best buy, and with the 15% coupon it came to about $1200, everything looked fine in the store. They also had the older model 36" sony for $1,600, but the kd36xs955 was only $1350, didn't make much sense to me.


----------



## redyolk

Does anyone know what the native resolution of this TV is? I downloaded the manual from Sony but it doesn't specify this information.


TIA!


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redyolk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the native resolution of this TV is? I downloaded the manual from Sony but it doesn't specify this information.



I had to measure it so I could create test patterns. There is an exact number vertically, but, since this set has an inherently analog CRT display, the horizontal may be anything, like a hi-res computer CRT monitor.


For square pixels via memory stick, it is 1080h X 1440w interlaced ("Full" scan mode). Anything else is resampled vertically (and done well, I might add). For HD vertical, it would be 1080. 720 is resampled.


For DVD, it is 480 X 720, and the pixels are non-square. Again, I can't say personally that the set has a *native* horizontal resolution, but the DRC processing is likely all-digital, and I would place my bet on 720. I can't speak to 1080i through HDMI or V5/V6 (component).


Bottom line: If a jpg image of 1080 X 1440 is displayed from memory stick, it is shown very accurately, pixel-for-pixel.


----------



## redyolk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenTech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had to measure it so I could create test patterns. There is an exact number vertically, but, since this set has an inherently analog CRT display, the horizontal may be anything, like a hi-res computer CRT monitor.
> 
> 
> For square pixels via memory stick, it is 1080h X 1440w interlaced ("Full" scan mode). Anything else is resampled vertically (and done well, I might add). For HD vertical, it would be 1080. 720 is resampled.
> 
> 
> For DVD, it is 480 X 720, and the pixels are non-square. Again, I can't say personally that the set has a *native* horizontal resolution, but the DRC processing is likely all-digital, and I would place my bet on 720. I can't speak to 1080i through HDMI or V5/V6 (component).
> 
> 
> Bottom line: If a jpg image of 1080 X 1440 is displayed from memory stick, it is shown very accurately, pixel-for-pixel.



KenTech,


Thanks for the thorough explaination. The reason I asked about the native resolution is that I am trying to determine whether to go with a upscaling DVD player for the TV or just a plain [high quality] progressive unit.


I have tried 480p on this TV (with DRC set to "Progressive") and the pq is wonderful. However, given that it has a HDMI input, I am curious about 720p/1080i as well. I recall from another thread that pq, especially with HD, greatly depends on the native resolution of the display and the source.


Just to make it even more confusing...since the Sony is 4:3, it's not doing "true" HD (which is 16:9 only, I assume) even if it's set to do 720p/1080i, right?


TIA for all your help!


----------



## wohlstad




The set will do "true" HD in wide screen mode - you'll see black bars on top and bottom with the net effect being 33" diag. 16:9 picture. As far as I can tell, vertical resolution in that mode is still 1080i.


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redyolk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to make it even more confusing...since the Sony is 4:3, it's not doing "true" HD (which is 16:9 only, I assume) even if it's set to do 720p/1080i, right?



Wohlstad has it right. When the TV detects an HD signal, it compresses the full 1080 lines (interlaced) to the proper height for 16:9, and that ratio can be tweaked in service mode if it's not quite right. No scan lines in those black bars top and bottom.


Same with anamorphic DVDs sent to the TV in 480i. Player send out an "anamorphic" tag, and the TV compresses all 960 lines (upsampled from 480) to a correct 16:9 ratio. No scan lines wasted on letterboxing. Beautiful DVD display!


----------



## wohlstad




When I was considering the 36xs over its 34" wide-screen cousins, I had a hard time believing its vertical resolution in wide-screen mode was same. It just didn't make economic sence for Sony to have the tube which did pretty much everything as the other two in wide mode, yet have this large 4:3 screen and cost substantially less. But apparently its true.


Thus either Sony has large margins on its 34" XS and XBR, or it is prepared to lose $ on the 36". Either way, the 36xs represents an exceptional value - and will probably not see it for much longer.


----------



## Tom C

Hello all! Short time reader, first time poster.


I bought my KD-36XS955 from Best Buy the Saturday before the Super Bowl along with a Bush VS47366 stand. The Sony stand didn't cut the mustard with the loving Mrs. C.


I didn't go with the 34XS because most of our viewing is 4x3. Although the 34XS is almost an inch wider, the 36XS is 5 inches taller. With virtually the same HD/DVD picture size, a much larger 4x3 image and space limitations, the 36XS gives me more bang for the buck.


I initially used AVIA to calibrate and then picked up DVE after I borrowed one from a friend of mine. I had trouble with the HD picture being dark. I changed the black level from my DVD player to enhanced and recalibrated. That took care of that.


With good source material the picture is awesome. Unfortunately, not all source material is created equal.


I'm running a Toshiba SD-2109 DVD player and a Denon AVR-3300. My settings on my 36XS are:


Mode: Movie

Picture: 19

Brightness: 45

Color: 33

Hue: 0

Sharpness: 23

Color temp: neutral

VM: off


I about fell out of my chair when I noticed after I got home that the top wasn't flat. So the following week I had a custom stand made to fit on top of the set for the center channel speaker. Now I'm contemplating on upgrading my DVD player. Now if I can figure out how to get that past the loving Mrs. C.


----------



## shugazer9

Hey Tom,

How does the stand fit the 36xs955? Match up well color-wise? Is it stable with all that front-loaded weight? I saw this stand today and it looks a little beefier compared to others. I cant take a chance with a 270 pound TV.


----------



## Tom C

It doesn't look bad. It's not as snug around the edges as I'd like, but that the way it goes with a one size fits all stand. The colors are close enough where no one has said anything.


I'm concerned about the front weight too. One of these days I need to put a strap form the back of the TV to the stand, just to be safe.


The batteries in the digital camera are dead. Later when I get back from the store with some new ones, I'll snap a pic or two and post them.


----------



## Tom C

shugazer9,


Here are some pics of my 36XS and the Bush stand.


Tom C


----------



## shugazer9

Thanks for the pix, Tom. The TV looks like it is well-supported. Iv bought a lot of Bush AV furniture and like the quality. I may have to paint those silver feet, though!


----------



## Tom C

If anyone is interested, here are a couple of pics of the stand that I had made for my center channel speaker. It's satin black anodized aluminum. I think it's about .063" thick (I've misplaced the reciept). I glued a material on the bottom that feels a bit like rubber. I got it at the local fabric store. That is to keep it from slidding around and from possibly scratching the TV. I have rubber feet on the bottom of the speaker. Small ones in front and larger ones in back to angle it down toward the listener.


One of these days I may get some gray paint to help the front portion of it to blend in better with the TV color.


----------



## theshiz

i notice that when i pick up a 720p signal the picture becomes really small, is this suppose to happen? should I just use the picture button on the remote to blow it up?


----------



## shugazer9

Well, I just clicked on this TV. (Clicked meaning bought) While I have no doubt that HD and DVDs will look great, I am hoping that 4:3 material, like TCM and music videos will look OK. I am upgrading a 32" Toshiba IDTV that I have had for 13 years. Tom- have you noticed any picture discoloration from your center channel speaker? I have a big 34" wide Polk center channel speaker that i hope will fit in the Bush stand. If not, CC sells a center channel speaker stand that looks pretty sturdy. I decided to get a first-class CRT because I was dissatisfied with the black levels of my HS10 LCD FP. I'll get back into FP in a couple of upgrade cycles, but in the meantime this set will have to do.


----------



## 56Oval

I know we aren't supposed to talk about street pricing. But it looks like MSRP might have been dropped about $400? Anyone else see this?


----------



## RSawdey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't go with the 34XS because most of our viewing is 4x3. Although the 34XS is almost an inch wider, the 36XS is 5 inches taller. With virtually the same HD/DVD picture size, a much larger 4x3 image and space limitations, the 36XS gives me more bang for the buck.
> 
> .



No, it doesn't... While it does a decent job of showing 4:3, it trys to cram 2 million pixels into the middle 3/4 of the screen of a 330,000 pixel oriented display... it show Widescreen HDTV as low def shortscreen. Since HDTV has 3-6 times the pixels of SDTV, it needs a larger area for display. 4:3 displays semi-compatible with HDTV are NOT the answer... they aren't compatible with EITHER standard.


----------



## Tom C

shugazer9,

No problem with my center speaker. It's a NHT1C and appears to have good shielding. I had it sitting on my old Mits 31" for over 10 years and no problem there either.


56Oval,

I stopped in at BB a few of weeks ago and it was dropped at least $200 and I think they had a sale on top of that.


RSawdey,

That may be true, but for my situation it fits. Sometimes we have to make concessions.


----------



## TwinCityTVHound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenTech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wohlstad has it right. When the TV detects an HD signal, it compresses the full 1080 lines (interlaced) to the proper height for 16:9, and that ratio can be tweaked in service mode if it's not quite right. No scan lines in those black bars top and bottom.
> 
> 
> Same with anamorphic DVDs sent to the TV in 480i. Player send out an "anamorphic" tag, and the TV compresses all 960 lines (upsampled from 480) to a correct 16:9 ratio. No scan lines wasted on letterboxing. Beautiful DVD display!



This post (and others like it) have led me to believe that the 36XS955 *does* render HD signals with HD resolution (~1080 horizontal) within the "letterbox" area in the center of the screen.


Is this not true? (Tell me, before I pull the trigger and buy one!)


----------



## higgs05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSawdey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't... While it does a decent job of showing 4:3, it trys to cram 2 million pixels into the middle 3/4 of the screen of a 330,000 pixel oriented display... it show Widescreen HDTV as low def shortscreen. Since HDTV has 3-6 times the pixels of SDTV, it needs a larger area for display. 4:3 displays semi-compatible with HDTV are NOT the answer... they aren't compatible with EITHER standard.



I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe the KD-36XS955, like other 4x3 direct view HD sets, is a "330,000 pixel oriented display." It's a 1080i HD oriented display, which upscales SD content (using DRC). So, to my understanding, it's just the *opposite* of what RSawdey said. It excels at HD content, being fully compatible with all of today's HD standards, and does a pretty decent job at upscaling SD content to display on its HD display.


Can anyone back me up on this?


----------



## wohlstad

_


Can anyone back me up on this? >


This seems correct. The 36xs has the same SFP tube design as the 34". Actually over the 4:3 display it may well be 1400x1440i, but is about 1400x1080i in the wide-screen mode.


Some one - in this thread - used memory stick to measure the resolution.


I came up with similar results using my digital camera.


Given the recent deals on this tube, the 36xs is one heck of a value - and probably the last of its kind._


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *higgs05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It excels at HD content, being fully compatible with all of today's HD standards, and does a pretty decent job at upscaling SD content to display on its HD display.



Absolutely dead-on! The 36XS955 (which I own) is, remember, an inherently *analog* display with some digital processing of the signal. The scanned area (the "raster" = *all* scan lines) can be scaled to any vertical dimension. When displaying HD broadcasts, the display is 1080i compressed to fit the correct height, and this is also true of anamorphic DVDs, except they are displayed as 960i ("Interlaced" mode) or 480p ("Progressive" or "CineMotion" modes). The black areas above and below the raster contain *no* wasted scan lines.


[I'm the guy who measured the "resolution" of this set, since I needed to know how to display jpeg test patterns from a memory stick at pixel-accurate scale. Vertically, this means 1 pixel per scan line, and MS images are interpreted with square pixels. When I made test patterns at 1080h X 1440w, they displayed precisely as I had hoped. The same patterns, remade to 1080h X 1920w, display accurately on the 34" sets. The 1080-pixel vertical dimension is the key factor. Other vertical resolutions are smoothly scaled to fit, but only 1080 is *not* scaled.]


The 34XBR960 and all XS-series sets have the same basic chassis, except for the CRT and some bell-and-whistle features, additional tuner for PIP, etc.. The CRT deflection circuit is simply switched to work properly with the tube chosen.


The only difference I can imagine between HD on a 36XS955 and any of the 34" similar sets is that the CRT of the 34 *might* have a slightly smaller scanning spot size. Maybe. It may also have some corner-focus problems that aren't seen on the 36" because the HD raster on 36" does not reach the corners. So far I have focused my 36XS955 so that it displays first-rate HD broadcast to the limit of the material being broadcast -- a stunning improvement over what came out of the box. I have not seen any 34" do better. (My 16:9 "compressed" display is about 32.5" diagonal.)


I can't imagine that HD picture quality differes significantly between 34" and 36" sets in this model series. (Although I wouldn't mind having the "tunable" DRC palette of the XBR960 -- but it wasn't offered in 36" sets.)


----------



## wohlstad




----------



## TwinCityTVHound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenTech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far I have focused my 36XS955 so that it displays first-rate HD broadcast to the limit of the material being broadcast -- a stunning improvement over what came out of the box. I have not seen any 34" do better. (My 16:9 "compressed" display is about 32.5" diagonal.)



Have you posted instructions on how to do this? I definitely would be looking to carry out similar "focusing" after I get this set.


Thanks for clearing up the resolution question, BTW.


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wohlstad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How did you determine that the 36xs did in fact display each pixel in your 1440x1080 MS test pattern? What was your test pattern like?



First, I guessed that 1080 would be the right vertical dimension, and I needed to either confirm it or discover what it should be. So I created on my computer, in Photoshop, a pure-90%-white image of exactly 1080h X 1440w. Then I used another graphics program to generate a large block of horizontal 1-pixel dark-gray lines in two versions: (a) alternating dark and light lines, i.e. 1 out of 2 dark; and (b) 1 of every 4 lines dark. I pasted these onto the template in Photoshop and saved as highest-quality jpg files. I fugured I would be easily able to spot the resampling artifacts with such a pattern if any resampling was taking place.


The pattern displayed perfectly, if annoyingly: each dark line, it turns out, was in only one of the two fields of the interlaced frame, and so they flickered madly at 30Hz. This proved that one line of my test patteern equaled one line on the TV. The 1440 width also proved that the pixels were square. A similar pattern made at 1080h X 1920w (9:16) was scaled by the TV to show full-width, but the height was resampled by the TV to fit a smaller portion of the screen. (This size has proved useful to folks with 34" sets, I have been told.)


So I proceeded to make a bunch of dynamite test patterns for MS use, and they are posted as attachments in the Sony Service Codes thread in messages nos. 24, 27-29, and 43-45. (I think that's al of them.) I couldn't have done the research for article #12 without these patterns.


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TwinCityTVHound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you posted instructions on how to do this? I definitely would be looking to carry out similar "focusing" after I get this set.



Funny you should ask. The whole focus issue for me has floated to the top of my priorities these last few days because I had a tech come to my home to try a few static-convergence tweaks, and I had him twiddle the focus control on the high-voltage transformer, inside the set. What a revelation! I thought we had focused it more perfectly. Then he left.


That evening I discovered we had actually screwed it up! Center focus on medium-bright objects was perfect, but every bright-white object now appeared terribly bloated and fat -- the beam "blooming" effect, the bane of bright CRT television.


So I drilled a 1/8" hole thru one of the slots in the lower-right rear corner of the cabinet, precisely aligning it with the screwdriver slot on the focus-adjusting knob. (Not as far-out as it sounds -- worked perfectly, and everything in the area is plastic, so one doesn't have to worry about flying sparks!) I inserted a 1/8" screwdriver with 6" shaft, and was easily able to insert it into the knob. Now I had access to the CRT focus control without pulling the back off the set!


I then followed Sony's service-manual procedure for properly focusing the set, and it's now obvious to me that procedure is *everything.* The basics of what I did were already published in article #07, but without access to the focus control. And I had misinterpreted the purpose of the "DF" service code. That article now requires refinement.


So . . . I will soon write up this most-recent experience and post it in the Service Codes thread. And I am pleased to report I now have amazingly uniform focus for objects of all brightness -- even better than what came out of the box. Folks with memory-stick slots will find this most easy because of the fine test pattern they can use, but HS420 owners will do well with a good test DVD (DVE or equivalent) and a little more persistence.


Stay tuned. Mark my words: this focus issue really matters!


----------



## TwinCityTVHound

Dang, that's great news KenTech!


Reading your posts and others on this forum convinced me to pull the trigger and buy this set. I can't wait for it to get here (and to twiddle with all the tweaks).


Not to run afoul of the MSRP police, but the "fire sale" pricing is still out there. I got mine for far less than I ever expected, from a dealer I've used before.


Did I mention I can't wait?


----------



## peterw

The last several post seems too technical for me. But maybe that is the answer to my question:


question 1:

I just got the 36xs955 for a week. When I get the OTA station boardcasting in 720/16:9 (full), the picuture size (that is with the bar on all sides) is about the same as another station boardcasting in 1080/16:9, why ?


question 2:

if switching to "zoom", can the zoom amount be controlled. Because the "zoom" view is zooming too much.


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> question 1:
> 
> I just got the 36xs955 for a week. When I get the OTA station boardcasting in 720/16:9 (full), the picuture size (that is with the bar on all sides) is about the same as another station boardcasting in 1080/16:9, why ?



I think I understand your question. Just because you tuned-in a station broadcasting a standard HD signal doesn't mean the *material* is HD or even 16:9. If it's true widescreen (HD or ED), it will fill the screen horizontally. If it's 4:3 (most commercials), it will be also pillarboxed left and right. If it's letterboxed 16:9 formatted to 4:3 and then broadcast in HD, well I think that's called "postage stamp." True widescreen does not have a bar on all sides, and on the 36XS955 the top and bottom bars are truly blank, the whole scanned area having been shrunk vertically. This applies to 720p and 1080i material equally, as the 720p format is transparently resampled to and displayed at 1080i.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> question 2:
> 
> if switching to "zoom", can the zoom amount be controlled. Because the "zoom" view is zooming too much.



Yeah. Isn't it the pits. Turns out that the *width* of the zoomed modes is shared with other normal modes, and if you screw with the Zoom width (in service mode), you mess it up in other modes. You can adjust the *height* or aspect ratio of these modes fairly independently in service mode, but it's the width thing that hurts!


----------



## Tom C

I find sometimes it's better watching the SD broadcast over the HD because of the varying 4x3 and HD stuff, even with the zoom function. It's just something we'll have to deal with for a while I guess.


The audio is hit and miss too. Some of the March Maddeness college games had awesome 5.1 while others kind of sucked.


----------



## theshiz

my tv has a green tint in the left top corner. i only really notice it when the screen is white in that area. is this a flaw in the tube or something that can be fixed? I bought it open box from best buy 2 weeks ago so I can still return no questions asked if that is the best course of action.


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theshiz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my tv has a green tint in the left top corner. i only really notice it when the screen is white in that area. is this a flaw in the tube or something that can be fixed?



It *could* be a flaw in the tube, but it's more likely a beam-landing problem. And that can usually be adjusted. You didn't confirm what kind of TV you have; but if it's a 36XS955, the adjustment is easy and safe in service mode. Try reading Post #80, part (3), in this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...SP#post5687363 


Also, as many have suggested, make sure you don't have any under-shielded loudspeakers near the sides on on top of the set, as they can cause color blotches on-screen. (Stray magnetic fields affect color purity.)


----------



## theshiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenTech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It *could* be a flaw in the tube, but it's more likely a beam-landing problem. And that can usually be adjusted. You didn't confirm what kind of TV you have; but if it's a 36XS955, the adjustment is easy and safe in service mode. Try reading Post #80, part (3), in this thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...SP#post5687363
> 
> 
> Also, as many have suggested, make sure you don't have any under-shielded loudspeakers near the sides on on top of the set, as they can cause color blotches on-screen. (Stray magnetic fields affect color purity.)




right on the money with the beam-landing adjustment! that got rid of the green in no time. thanks.


----------



## gccjr

I've had this tv for a while and I'm very happy with it; however, the startup cycle has bugged me for a while. When I power on, it takes quite about 15 seconds to get a picture (I presume because it needs to warm up). During the entire cycle, the power on button flashes about 8 to 10 times. Is this normal?


Most tvs I've had in the past have a solid power light on when powering up (and operating) and any type of flashing of the power light indicates it has a problem. Since the tv appears to operate normally, I just want to confirm its the normal process for this tv model since I can't find anything about it in the manual.


Thanks.


----------



## Snickering Hound

Well, I pulled the trigger and ordered this set through Sony Style a week ago. Its been sitting at the local office of Sony Style's "Premiere Delivery Service" for two days here in Houston and I can't get NVC Direct (Sony Style Premiere Delivery Contractor) to schedule delivery!!!


I've called the NVC 1-800 number and get some good Soprano attitude though "Whadda you want me tuh do, I'm in New Joisey, your TV is in Houston"


I've also called Sony Style and their customer service representative tried to schedule a delivery and only got a "They'll try to call you today"


AVOID ORDERING THIS SET THROUGH SONY STYLE!!!


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gccjr* /forum/post/0
> 
> _I've had this tv for a while and I'm very happy with it; however, the startup cycle has bugged me for a while. When I power on, it takes quite about 15 seconds to get a picture (I presume because it needs to warm up). During the entire cycle, the power on button flashes about 8 to 10 times. Is this normal?_



I've had it since early February. There is a small delay, but just a few seconds. The next time I switch it on I'll take notice on what happens and for how long.


----------



## praveensg

Is Sony discontinuing this model? Coz there are no Bestbuys around where I live that are carrying this model anymore. Even their site says they wont ship it to my place. Any new models in pipeline? _*curious*_


----------



## shugazer9

praveensq-

I just recieved this set today. Like you, I was going to get it via BB, only to find they wouldnt deliver. I went with a Chicago area etailer (Check group buy at Agoraquest) They matched the current BB price with no tax and free shipping(No stand, which I couldnt use anyway). Right out of the box, I am very impressed with the picture. Im sure with some tweaking it will be awesome. It's possible the price may come down a bit, but I'd snag one while you can. This may be the last of the great 4:3 tubes.


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gccjr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I power on, it takes quite about 15 seconds to get a picture (I presume because it needs to warm up). During the entire cycle, the power on button flashes about 8 to 10 times. Is this normal?



Yep. Mine does it every time. You are booting up a Linux operating system, checking several RAM chips, and whose-knows-what-else. I would imagine they are allowing the cathode of the CRT to reach operating temperature before demanding that it fill the screen with electrons.


One doesn't "turn on" this TV. One "starts up" or "boots up" this TV! The flashing LED is a status indicator, and if there is an internal error, your screen will go dark and the light will flash a diagnostic code. Otherwise it's off when everything is running just fine.


----------



## csyhow

Last night watched 'Dances With Wolves' in HD-no problem....this morning went to turn on the TV...nothing but black screen, no video source graphics, no snowstorm fuzz.....nothing. Am about to call a service guy, maybe you guys know, or have heard of this??? Mind you, I have 2 LIVELY cats jumping on who knows what during the night, a button on one of the remotes??(tv or cable) The set goes through its normal boot up procedure-blinking red light...but then nothing. We have a splitter in the basement, and the bedroom set works just fine yet. Any ideas (KenTech)before I call for service tomorrow????


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csyhow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The set goes through its normal boot up procedure-blinking red light...but then nothing.



Ah. Sounds like the now-infamous standby bug! (Hope so, because it's easy to fix.) Try unplugging the set for several seconds, and then plug it back in and try again to start it.


Something seems to go awry in standby mode. Has hit me and several others. Heart-stopping! Hope that's it. No one really knows the cause.


P.S. You must never, ever let your cats see you press the buttons that invoke service mode!


----------



## csyhow

THANK YOU Ken, what you suggested worked awesome!!!!! This set is sooo cool. I owe you big time! MY wife is soo happy...you are the sheight!


----------



## Tom C

Originally Posted by gccjr

I've had this tv for a while and I'm very happy with it; however, the startup cycle has bugged me for a while. When I power on, it takes quite about 15 seconds to get a picture (I presume because it needs to warm up). During the entire cycle, the power on button flashes about 8 to 10 times. Is this normal?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had it since early February. There is a small delay, but just a few seconds. The next time I switch it on I'll take notice on what happens and for how long.



WOW! 9 seconds. I guess you're not too far off.


----------



## gccjr

Thanks for assuring me that all is working well. What brought on the question at this point was the same thing as csyhow... I turned on the tv earlier this week (right after an electrical storm) and had no picture on any source (cable was killed during the storm and I thought for certain it must have taken out the tv too). On a lark, I unplugged the tv and plugged it back in and it worked fine, but I wanted to make sure that the startup pattern was not systematic of a bigger problem. I'm glad to hear that it is not and all is working fine! Now to get brave enough to attempt some of the tweaks Ken has posted!


----------



## Snickering Hound

Well, I received my 36xs955 finally from SonyStyle a couple days ago and want to give my impressions.


1. Sony Style Online. Where do I start? Their "Premier Delivery Service" is anything but. Sony Style uses a 3rd party NVS Direct for shipping. NVS does has a website where you can follow your package online as it is scanned at each destination. SonyStyle shipped my set the day after I ordered it on Thursday. On Sunday it was at the NVS depot in Houston and there it sat for 5 days while I begged and pleaded with Sonystyle and NVS to please schedule a delivery. They finally scheduled delivery when I threatened to cancel my purchase via American Express and let Sony Style just eat the shipping on this set back to New Jersey. It was finally delivered by 2 small guys that each were at least 60lbs shy of this 238lb set. It picked up 2 small scratches on the side (about a 1/2" each) while they wrassled this set down my hallway. If anyone has patched the silver paint on the sides of this set I would be very interested in finding out the brand and color they used so I can patch it.


2. Is Sony stopping the manufacture of this set? The assembly date on the label on the back of the set with the serial number is dated May 2005 so it was still being assembled as of last month.


3. The picture on this set IS impressive. It replaces my Sony 24fs100 and the DRC multifunction DOES deliver a better analog picture via cable than I was receiving on my analog fs100. Don't let the substandard signal used in some stores put you off on it. As for Digital 480i, I can't answer that. The cablecard I got from TimeWarner Cable is apparently not decoding the digital portion of their broadcast. TimeWarner is sending out a technician in 2 days to check this out. I am receiving the local hd broadcasts over TimeWarner cable though and they are quite nice.


4. The matching Sony stand matches up with this set nicely with 2 pegs in the front and a clamp and screw in the rear to steady it and it actually looks like one large unit. I have the glass shelf on the bottom slot and it gives 12" to stack home theatre components. The stand is a little low if you want to use this set for bedroom viewing with the picture beginning at 23" above the floor and ending at 45".


Overall I'm very happy with it but I would suggest you find a local store that handles this product.


----------



## vka

Wow, this is an amazing site.

I just joined the 36xs955 band wagon few weeks ago, bought it from bestbuy on sale. It was truely a killer deal. The PQ is incredible especially on HD content.


I only had the set for a few weeks and already I am starting to be concerned with "Burn In" issues. My original plans for buying this set was to spend 80% watching analog channels and 20% on HD channels. However, I did not realize how I was going to be so addicted to watching HD channels.

I think now I spend about 50% watching HD channels and 50% watching analog channels. I am afraid after a few months of my watching habit, I will start to see burn in issues due to the black bars on the top and bottom from watching too much HD contents.


I heard of someone developing a Reverse Jpeg image with white on top and bottom and black in middle? Has anyone done it on this site and if so what are the exact resolution of the jpeg and the dimensions of the top and bottom white bars in the image?

I was thinking of runng this image for a few hours a week to compensate my watching habits. Do you guys think I am over reacting to this whole burn in phenomenon? Thanks!


----------



## TheBlend

I'm thinking of getting the 36XS955!!!!


At first I was considering the 34XBR960, but I feel the screen isn't big enough and the 36XS955 is perfect.


So from reading the forums there aren't much of a difference between the two in 16:9? If the HD is similar in display then 36XS955 is the one im gunning for.....also once it is in HD I understand it will crop the top and bottom, is there a setting to make it fullscreen regardless? Like vka mentioned will the black on top and bottom cause problems later?


I want to hear everyone's thought on the 36XS955 and the 34XBR960!!


Thanks!


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheBlend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the 36XS955!!!!
> 
> 
> At first I was considering the 34XBR960, but I feel the screen isn't big enough and the 36XS955 is perfect.
> 
> 
> So from reading the forums there aren't much of a difference between the two in 16:9? If the HD is similar in display then 36XS955 is the one im gunning for.....also once it is in HD I understand it will crop the top and bottom, is there a setting to make it fullscreen regardless? Like vka mentioned will the black on top and bottom cause problems later?
> 
> 
> I want to hear everyone's thought on the 36XS955 and the 34XBR960!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It doesn't crop the image, it squeezes it down to the proper aspect ratio of 16x9. The 16x9 image size on the 36XS is about equivalent to a 33" widescreen.


There is a zoom feature on the remote that allows you to expand the picture to the sides, top and bottom and in both directions.


----------



## wohlstad




This was my experience also. Additionally, Sonystyle's 30-day return policy apparently starts from the day of shipment, not when the set is delivered. In my case the delivery took 2 weeks - thus the 30-day got cut in half.


----------



## KenTech

*ANNOUNCEMENT.* Big 2-part article #13 now posted in Sony Service Codes thread on *focusing* these sets.


----------



## TwinCityTVHound

The big ol' box arrived on Friday, and I've been enjoying it all weekend.


The PQ wasn't bad right out of the box, once I got it out of torch mode. But I'm wondering where to go first with tweaks -- right into the service menu, or try to burnin/live with it a bit? Also, I'm wondering what's the best way to adjust non-DVD connected inputs (such as the ATSC tuner)?


I have AVIA for the DVD side.


And HD TiVo about to be installed...whoopee!


----------



## PGHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenTech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First, I guessed that 1080 would be the right vertical dimension, and I needed to either confirm it or discover what it should be. So I created on my computer, in Photoshop, a pure-90%-white image of exactly 1080h X 1440w. Then I used another graphics program to generate a large block of horizontal 1-pixel dark-gray lines in two versions: (a) alternating dark and light lines, i.e. 1 out of 2 dark; and (b) 1 of every 4 lines dark. I pasted these onto the template in Photoshop and saved as highest-quality jpg files. I fugured I would be easily able to spot the resampling artifacts with such a pattern if any resampling was taking place.
> 
> 
> The pattern displayed perfectly, if annoyingly: each dark line, it turns out, was in only one of the two fields of the interlaced frame, and so they flickered madly at 30Hz. This proved that one line of my test patteern equaled one line on the TV. The 1440 width also proved that the pixels were square. A similar pattern made at 1080h X 1920w (9:16) was scaled by the TV to show full-width, but the height was resampled by the TV to fit a smaller portion of the screen. (This size has proved useful to folks with 34" sets, I have been told.)
> 
> 
> So I proceeded to make a bunch of dynamite test patterns for MS use, and they are posted as attachments in the Sony Service Codes thread in messages nos. 24, 27-29, and 43-45. (I think that's al of them.) I couldn't have done the research for article #12 without these patterns.



I want permission to use the JPGs in a test Memory Stick (when I can finally pull the trigger on the KV-30XS955 I have my eye on) for image calibration purposes (the 30", like all other XS models, supports da Stick).


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PGHammer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want permission to use the JPGs in a test Memory Stick . . .



Thoughtful of you to ask, but I really intend them to be in the public domain, no strings attached.


----------



## TwinCityTVHound

I'm less than a week into xs955 heaven -- and still floating on a soft, downy cloud of PQ. But the audio has me stumped:


I'm running audio from the "Monitor" output on the XS955 to my Dolby Pro Logic receiver, and out to a 5.1 speaker setup. I get audio at the Monitor jacks when watching SD programming on any input, but not when viewing digital programming (SD or HD) delivered via cable or OTA. Also, the jacks go dead when watching progressive video from my DVD player.


Is this normal?


Is there any way to get audio output for all sources?


Is there any way to use the XS955 as the "switcher" for audio to the surround system (as I was doing with my previous Panny set), or do I need to cable all the sources separately, then switch the receiver and XS955 to the same source?


Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## higgs05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TwinCityTVHound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm running audio from the "Monitor" output on the XS955 to my Dolby Pro Logic receiver, and out to a 5.1 speaker setup. I get audio at the Monitor jacks when watching SD programming on any input, but not when viewing digital programming (SD or HD) delivered via cable or OTA. Also, the jacks go dead when watching progressive video from my DVD player.
> 
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get audio output for all sources?
> 
> 
> Is there any way to use the XS955 as the "switcher" for audio to the surround system (as I was doing with my previous Panny set), or do I need to cable all the sources separately, then switch the receiver and XS955 to the same source?



Yes, this is normal. Digital programming has digital audio, which is only output via the optical TosLink jack. The TV won't convert digital audio to analog, or vice versa. I have the optical output hooked up to one of the optical inputs on my receiver, and I didn't even connect the analog outputs. I think the TV has pretty good stereo sound, so if I'm watching analog TV (which is rare), I just use the TV's speakers. If I'm watching a digital channel, I'll use the receiver for audio so I can take advantage of 5.1 (if it's being broadcast that way).


Since the TV doesn't have any digital audio inputs, it doesn't work as a switcher for my setup. Basically, I have all my video sources going into the TV, and all my audio sources going into my receiver. So I use the TV to select the video and the receiver to select the audio. It's a little bit of a hassle, but since the HD tuner is built in to the TV, I can't route that through the receiver, so I find it easier (and perhaps a little better looking) to use the TV to switch all video sources.


----------



## TwinCityTVHound

Appreciate the info, higgs05. The manual was unclear (or silent) on this point.


I happen to have an outboard D/A converter. Wonder if I could use that to decode the optical output and send it into my amp...


----------



## stevemikeroger

found a floor model 36xs955 but the picture quality looks worse than the 34 widescreens next to it. it just did not show the detail of the others. it is at lakeland fl bb if anyone wants to check it out, also after a year on the sales floor quite a bit of usage. thanks


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Would a REFURBISHED 36XS955 for $1099+tax be worth it? I have a local Sony outlet near me and they have refurbished models. I even saw a 36XBR800 that they were selling for more than the 36XS955 which i thought was a little crazy. Apparently these prices are set in stone, so there is no bartering


I know it is refurbished, and this will be the main tv for me. I am a little jittery about that, but wondered if it was worth it.


Also, do these XS955 have PIp(split screen)? I never thought I would care for PIP, but the split screen is nice. Especially with football season coming up. It is a nice feature I never thought I would want.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would a REFURBISHED 36XS955 for $1099+tax be worth it?
> 
> I have a local Sony outlet near me and they have refurbished models.



DO IT! If they'll provide warranty and service, this is a steal!



> Quote:
> I even saw a 36XBR800 that they were selling for more than the 36XS955 which i thought was a little crazy. Apparently these prices are set in stone, so there is no bartering
> 
> 
> I know it is refurbished, and this will be the main tv for me. I am a little jittery about that, but wondered if it was worth it.
> 
> 
> Also, do these XS955 have PIp(split screen)? I never thought I would care for PIP, but the split screen is nice. Especially with football season coming up. It is a nice feature I never thought I would want.



No, the WS xs does not have PIP. That's why one of the reasons I went for the XBR960. The XBR800 does have PIP.


So, if you want PIP with Sony, methinks you must go XBR. I'm not sure if the 36xs955 has PIP, but I'm sure an owner will be along shortly to tell us.


----------



## shugazer9

I bought a refurb computer monitor from Sony. Darn thing went bad on me. I vowed never to buy refurb again.


----------



## frobi

Local BB has three sets available for local pickup after purchase on their web site. There seems to be a concensus that these are very good sets and worth the money. Price is $1499 with a free stand. Any thoughts?


----------



## wohlstad

_

>


The TV itself does not have it, but often the cable box does. For example, I have PIP through my TimeWarner STB (HD with DVR). I should qualify this though - PIP is only for cable channels. You can not mix diffrent sources on same screen (say displaying DVD and cable at same time).


I personally find little use for this feature - the 36" screen is not that big to begin with even before splitting - but others may find it more useful._


----------



## wohlstad




It's an OK deal. Sonystyle has been offering this for $200 more like forever - free stand, delivery and 18-month zero financing included. Still $200 is nothing to sneeze at ):


----------



## way2fast

I just found this site tonight and I hope you guys can answer some questions for me since the guys at my BB don't seem to know the anwers. I purchased the HP Media entertainment center two weeks ago. I have a first generation 36XBR HDTV. Since the TV doesn't have a DVI port I could only hook the media center up by componet video in. This will only allow me to use 480dpi for my computer resolution on the TV resulting in a very large desktop and not being able to fit everything on the screen and sad PQ from my HD Sat that is plugged into the media center. I also hooked the HD Satellite with components directly into the DVD video in on the TV since the picture through the media center sucked and there was also a several second delay when using the remote and action happening on the TV. It seems the only way to correct this is to purchase a new TV. It seems as though the 36XS955 is the way to go since it has a HDVI imput. This should allow me to use a higher dpi setting and get a much sharper desktop. Please let me know what you think. I don't think I would get a better PQ with a plasma or LCD and weight is no problem but I am limited to a 40 inch wide set.

I must say that the media center is very cool in that I can now do email and internet from my TV via a full wireless system.


----------



## frobi

wohlstad


thanks for your insight on the value. Any opinion on the tv quality? Seems most posters think this is a very good set. BB has the advantage of being close and they do have an extended warranty.

thanks


----------



## wohlstad




As far as the quality, you can not do better than these Sonys with superfine pitch tubes.


There are arguments over 36" 4:3 vs. 34" 16:9, but the 36xs will produce 33" picture in wide mode anyway, with same PQ, but since so much of current programming is in 4:3, it will produce a much bigger picture in SD than the 34" (over 75% larger area).


The big 36" is also usually offered at better discount than the 34". As you can tell, I've got the 36" (price was not the issue here) - the 34" tube was too small for me.


----------



## frobi

Thanks for your help. I've seen 42" ED plasma tv's and haven't been that impressed with the picture quality. The tube sets still seem to have the best picture for the money. What I find strange with this Sony model is that BB is discontinuing selling it. It isn't that old, less than a year? Is there a history of problems with the set? Consumers report has reported on tv's several times over the last 18 months but nothing on this model. No mention of it. Sony always seems to come out at the top of the list with other models.


Anyway, thanks for your help and insight.


By the way, this forum is fascinating. Lots of useful help and guidance and even very technical info. It's great.


----------



## jimkjr

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Well,I finally went and done it after reading all of the posts(I think) relating to the xs955! My 955 will be delivered sometime next week,so I do have a few questions to start.

1. I have read both pro and con about which cables to use and how to hook up.Wether to use composite from sat receiver(not hd) to Tv or to use s-video only if very good cables.

2.And what to use from DVD player and to rcvr. or to tv?

3. Do's and don't's out of the box?


Rcvr. is Sherwood Newcastle R-945,and DVD is Panny DVD-RV80,I also have a Pioneer Dv-563a that I got just to play sacd's and dvd-a's on,so I don't know how that would be for a dvd player.

Thanks to all who already contributed!

Jim


----------



## nameless33

"What I find strange with this Sony model is that BB is discontinuing selling it. It isn't that old, less than a year? Is there a history of problems with the set? "


I think size is the major issue. In addition to the weight, the 36" full screen image is a bit bloated looking compared to the 32" models, possibly due to proportionately greater geometry issues. These set's weakness is geometry compared to the flat panel displays sitting right next to them. It's amazing how much distortion we were used to. Once you get used to flat panel geometry, you start to object to large tube geometry if your set wasn't perfect. The problem with the 32" sets though is the widescreen picture is so small (29 vs 33"). But then you're buying the set because you value the larger full screen image.


----------



## wohlstad




Geometry initially could be less than perfect, I agree. However, a lot of it can be corrected by massaging the adjustments in the service menu - that's why they are there to begin with.


----------



## johnnysparks

Hello,


I've owned my 36xs955 for about 3 months now, and so far I'm very happy. I am curious how many of you are using the cinemotion mode instead of setting the dvd player's progressive out mode? I've been going back and forward with these modes and sometimes I see a difference and sometimes nothing. I experimented with upconverted dvd players with hdmi out, but I noticed bad macro blocking. So I finally went with a sonync875v and for the most part I'm happy with it. I would appreciate to hear how your set-up is.


Thanks,

js


----------



## 1352Ovideo

When I view a light gray background on my 36XS955, I get patches of lighter and darker colors. The corners are relatively OK, between the LB corner and middle I get a yellowish looking patch. It is not apparent for normal video - I see it if I put a up 'still' menu (I have Dish).


No amount of changing 'Landing' settings has helped. Am I missing something? Please help. TIA.


----------



## shugazer9

Well. my 36XS955 has suddenly lost nearly all OTA HD channels. I didnt change anything and re-scanning does not bring them back. Iv got a RS antenna in the attic, which is a pain to get at. Its possible some sort of critter disturbed the antenna, but short of that is there any other reason for this to happen? Its getting close to football season-HELP!!!!


----------



## drewzer

Does anyone know, or know where to find, the advanced timings for the 36XS955? I'd like to hook the TV up to my computer graphics card's DVI out and I want to make sure I specify the correct timings for this TV. I appreciate the help.


Thanks,

Drew


----------



## Cornflakeguy

Just for the record...


Circuit City is having a 24 Months no interest sale on all TV's, so I thought this would be the perfect time to look for the 36XS955.


They don't have any....in the store.


The nice CC guy took me over to the store computer and showed me that no CC in the Dallas area has any of these TV's, but then he tapped some keys and showed me another number of 155.


They have 155 of these TV's in the Oklahoma warehouse. $1424. He says he can't see when they are coming, or why they don't have them. But he did say that the best he knows, they have never even had the 36" XS955 in the store. Ever.


I hope those come in before the sale is off. I want to haggle and get them down some, if thats still possible at CC.


CFG!


----------



## 92gli

I got the tv/stand/delivery for $1499 deal from Sony style back in august. Awesome tv, but I wish it had 2 hdmi inputs.


The sony stand is a must have with this behemoth - I can imagine any other piece of furniture flexing and breaking under the weight. While I was shopping the manager at my local CC said they don't stock it in store because its too cumbersome to move around or lift on to a shelf.


I *also* had to fix a number of picture alignment issues in the service menu. A friend that was with me said "are the people doing the adjustments at the factory drunk ?" when I put the crosshatch pattern on the screen. Its all good now though. KenTech's thread has been a god send once you figure out what you're doing.


Next I'm going to get into the color adjustments to see if I can improve it a little.


----------



## Moegames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shugazer9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well. my 36XS955 has suddenly lost nearly all OTA HD channels. I didnt change anything and re-scanning does not bring them back. Iv got a RS antenna in the attic, which is a pain to get at. Its possible some sort of critter disturbed the antenna, but short of that is there any other reason for this to happen? Its getting close to football season-HELP!!!!



LOL well i suppose its possible a "critter" bumped into your 'tenna but its probally just a sudden loss of signal. I had the same thing happen and i didnt get any stations back until the next day..


----------



## shugazer9

I borrowed a ladder and found that a critter, most likely of the human variety, had knocked down a beam that the antenna was connected to. Nailed it back up and i have been getting all the channels since.


----------



## JJMG

I just bought a KD-36XS955: it's my first HD TV.


My previous TV was a 9-year-old Toshiba 35" 4:3 direct-view CRT. So this TV is not much larger and in fact it fits in the same armoire the old TV fitted in (though I had to remove the front doors to make it fit).


I deliberately chose an HDTV like the KD-36XS955 because it does not increase the viewing area for displaying 4:3 material over what I was watching before. I expected *some* worsening of the SD picture over what I was used to, and I figured there was no point in making the 4:3 area any bigger than what I was already used to, since that would likely worsen the effect.


I also specifically chose the KD-36X955 instead of a plasma or LCD for high-definition because I was *hoping* that as a direct-view CRT it would do a better job of displaying SD material than a fixed-pixel display that would have to scale up the SD material. Of course it also helps that the KD-36X955 is considerably cheaper than most 45" or greater flat-panels (the smallest 16:9 display that I could buy that would display 4:3 material in as large an area as my old 35" Toshiba would be about 45").


Of course, high-definition on this set looks stunning, of course (with some small provisos about the color, which I will get to below).


BUT: I am finding that SD material on this set ranges from utterly and painfully unwatchable to just poor. In particular, I can't bear to watch anything through poor old TiVo box anymore. It is so distractingly awful to watch most SD material that I spend more time noticing how bad the picture is and less time paying attention to the show.


Some more detail:


1. I have Comcast cable. Same cable company I had before, except they brought a new cable box that delivers high-definition (it's a nice box: the Motorola 6412, with built-in PVR and two tuners: and it's the "Phase III" 6412 so it has an HDMI port, which is what I'm using to connect to the TV).


2. I still have the old SD cable box, plugged in to the back of my TiVo. It is connected to the TiVo via S-video and the TiVo is connected to the TV via S-video.


3. As pretty as HD is, I don't watch a heck of a lot of it. I don't watch sports of any shape or size or flavor, and I don't watch much network TV. My favorite stations are SciFi, TCM, USA, Sundance, IFC, Bio, and PBS. I used to watch more network TV than I do now, but there just isn't much on any more that is compelling to me. Yes, I am watching more now just because of the novelty of being able to see it in HD -- I'm even watching ER again even though that show stopped being any good several years ago, and I've checked out other shows in HD, but basically I'd rather only watch HD material when it's a show I actually WANT to watch, not just because it's HD.


So. I really want to figure out how to make the SD material more watchable.


I see a lot of scaling artifacts on SD, especially on the lower channels, or a lot of graininess. No doubt some of that is the quality of the cable feed -- I just probably didn't notice it on the old TV. So one thing I have done on the S-video input I am using for the TiVo is to turn the Sharpness way down, for instance -- though in fact I've had to turn it SO far down that the Text in the TiVo UI is actually blurred and bleeding together! When I compare my old set, the text looks quite sharp and clear on the TiVo, though any show I watch on the old set now looks like it's being displayed through gauze, and is rather washed-out.


But one thing that worries me the MOST about this Set is the *COLORS*. My biggest problem -- and though it is much worse on SD than on HD, it is still noticeable even on HD -- is that everybody looks a little too PINK. People's faces, hands, etc., look like they're a little sunburnt, or scalded. On SD it can be so bad that people actually look purple. Or sometimes in a closeup, the area around people's mouths and eyes looks especially pinkish compared to the rest of their skin. It's quite distracting. In HD material it is much more subtle: HD looks so great in general that it is much easier to ignore the slight pinkish tinge to people's faces. But in SD material it's so bad that I find myself just turning the Color level down so that everything looks kind of faded and bland.


Of course I had to stop using the idiotic "Vivid" mode right away, as soon as I got the set home. That setting has to be only useful in the showroom: I can't imagine anybody wanting to use it for real at home. Another thing I did was to make sure I set the Color temperature to "Neutral" (rather than "Warm") and also to change another setting (I forget the name of it) from "Default" to "Monitor" because the manual says that "Default" boosts the red, which I think I don't want.


Oddly enough, however, the problem doesn't seem to be correctable via Hue. This is because in addition to people having pinkish faces, there are a lot of things that appear too GREEN that shouldn't. Blond hair, for instance, or gold or brass-colored doorknobs, etc., seem to have a slight greenish cast to them: it's quite noticeable, especially on SD. (The Simpsons seem kind of greenish yellow, too, instead of just yellow.)


As I've said, the problem is most severe on some SD channels -- we were watching Foyle's War the other night on PBS, for instance, where we got pink faces and green blondes...


It seemed bizarre to me that a TV could be both too PINK *and* too GREEN at the same time. After turning off the Vivid mode, changing the color temperature to neutral (or sometimes cool) and changing from Default to Monitor, when people still seemed too pink, I would try moving the hue over to the green, but the result would be that the golds and blondes would become even more absurdly green, and yellows in general would too.


It has occurred to me that maybe the problem has something to do with the BLUE levels? Is that possible? "Hue" doesn't control blue. Perhaps there's too much blue relative to the other colors?


My old TV, as faded and fuzzy as it looks in comparison to this set, at least never had problems with skintones. They pretty much looked normal everywhere: at least, I never found myself being distracted by it and having to fiddle with the color settings when I moved from one channel to another.


Anyway. Any help I can get for calibrating this set both in terms of getting a better SD picture and better skin-tones, would be gratefully appreciated!


-- Justin


----------



## cajieboy

Your experiences w/the Sony 36"er surprised me because my own experiences w/my Sony (40XBR) 4:3 HDTV have been just the opposite when it comes to viewing SD programming. In fact, at times the PQ on SD rivals DVD quality. My cable is "Brighthouse" (formerly Time Warner) and my STB is Scientific Atlanta 8300HD, but even my older STB produced the same PQ.


First, because it's free & easy, I'd have your Cable Guys come out to your home and check your entire system from stem to stern, including the cable connections, etc. from the street. If that doesn't do the trick, at least you can eliminate the cable as the reason for the crappy SD. Secondly, it's possible, you may have a defective TV, or need some kind of repair. Most failures will occur on TV's within the first few months of ownership, and yours may fall into this category. Thirdly, a professional calibration may be needed, but you could also purchased one of the do-it-yourself calibration DVD's and give it a try as long as you're not too squemish about entering into the Service Menu. Good luck.


----------



## wohlstad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJMG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BUT: I am finding that SD material on this set ranges from utterly and painfully unwatchable to just poor...
> 
> 
> -- Justin



Hmm... Your experience is quite the opposite of mine. I've got 36xs955 with TimeWarner Cable feeding component out. The premium digital SD channels are outstanding (these are 480p). The mid channels (standard TNT etc. stuff) are OK.


The lower channel freebies (abc, cbs, etc.) are not too great but tolerable - these are 480i and needless to say I don't use them too much since these are usually available in HD on upper channels.


Your comment about colors makes me think the TV needs basic calibration. Try DVD cal. If the problem persists you may want to call Sony service - it should be free. If the cal and TV are OK, this has to be the cable transmission.


I also found STB component connection is better than HDMI. Some people commented that using S-video is better with poor quality analog channels - you may try this with your STB.


----------



## KenTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJMG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any help I can get for calibrating this set both in terms of getting a better SD picture and better skin-tones, would be gratefully appreciated!



Make sure you change the color-display mode in Advanced to Monitor. This removes the red push but is not necessarily perfectly calibrated. Get yourself the DVE or AVIA DVDs, and calibrate the color decoding and black level in the service mode, as described early in the Sony Service Codes thread. Mine was much too red, too.


When this set is properly adjusted, great SD broadcast (I have Comcast analog cable and a JVC SVHS deck) looks better than I ever could have imagined, but as-broadcast quality is all over the map! For sure, view it at a reasonable distance for the picture size: Hold out your hand at arm's length and extend your thumb and little finger. If the picture diagonal is larger than that, you're pushing it! Folks stand next to a big-screen TV and complain about artifacts. Of course! Standard TV is mostly horrible as-broadcast, with some important exceptions. Your eye doesn't "get it" until the screen appears small enough for your brain to integrate the picture.


This set is capable of reproducing SDTV *perfectly,* trust me. The few artifacts contributed by the line doubler disappear as you move back, and similar material viewed on other-brand TVs is mostly a throw-away. Sony took it seriously.


(Like you, most of what I watch is on SD cable or DVD. Local studio broadcasts of news, the History Channel, and sometimes HGTV and FoodTV are capable of wonderful quality. Sometimes not. Evening network shows are sometimes near-perfect, but I'm getting spoiled by watching them in HD with a $26 UHF antenna.)


----------



## ceman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJMG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I've said, the problem is most severe on some SD channels -- we were watching Foyle's War the other night on PBS, for instance, where we got pink faces and green blondes...



Justin,


I was watching Foyle's War the other night also. I saw the same problem my regular SD TV. I even made a comment to my wife about the poor colors of the recording. The pinks and greens were blotchy. It looked to me like the source material was over compressed and the colors lost out.


ceman


----------



## JJMG

Thanks for all your responses!


Obviously I'm going to have to try the terrifyingly, overwhelmingly complicated Sony Service Codes thread KenTech mentioned -- I took a look at it earlier and ran screaming . By the way -- are there any brick-and-mortar stores that sell either DVE or Avia or is it something that one can only order online?


Another question: in general, is it better to have one's DVD player do the de-interlacing, or the TV? My old TV didn't have component inputs -- just S-video and composite -- and so now that I have the Sony I have connected up my Panasonic DVD player with component and have reset the DVD player to output 480p. Was that the right move, or should I let the Set do the deinterlacing?


----------



## JJMG

Ok I got Avia from the local library and am starting to study KenTech's helpful, yet terrifying, instructions.


By the way -- I realized I was in "standard" and not "pro" mode. Selecting "pro" mode and boosting picture and brightness (the defaults were ***wayyyyyy*** too dark) and reducing color (not yet having calibrated the red in service mode, I need to reduce color saturation to keep people from looking too pink, though actually in Pro mode I seem to be able to tolerate a higher color level than in Standard). Anyway, switching to Pro mode by itself has helped quite a bit! The TiVo is now much more watchable without being blurry -- in "Standard" mode the only way to make the TiVo watchable was to reduce Sharpness to the point where text in the TiVo menus was starting to blur noticeably. Apparently there is some processing going on in Standard mode which is not going on in Pro mode? At any rate, the TiVo picture looks quite a bit better already!


----------



## heckheck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJMG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a KD-36XS955: it's my first HD TV.
> 
> But one thing that worries me the MOST about this Set is the *COLORS*. My biggest problem -- and though it is much worse on SD than on HD, it is still noticeable even on HD -- is that everybody looks a little too PINK. People's faces, hands, etc., look like they're a little sunburnt, or scalded. On SD it can be so bad that people actually look purple. Or sometimes in a closeup, the area around people's mouths and eyes looks especially pinkish compared to the rest of their skin. It's quite distracting. In HD material it is much more subtle: HD looks so great in general that it is much easier to ignore the slight pinkish tinge to people's faces. But in SD material it's so bad that I find myself just turning the Color level down so that everything looks kind of faded and bland.
> 
> ...
> 
> Oddly enough, however, the problem doesn't seem to be correctable via Hue. This is because in addition to people having pinkish faces, there are a lot of things that appear too GREEN that shouldn't. Blond hair, for instance, or gold or brass-colored doorknobs, etc., seem to have a slight greenish cast to them: it's quite noticeable, especially on SD. (The Simpsons seem kind of greenish yellow, too, instead of just yellow.)
> 
> ...
> 
> -- Justin



I also just purchased a KD-36XS955 (great deal at CC). I am experiencing the same kind of problem with source material to Video 5 from my HTPC. Specifically with regards to colors that appear too green and off color tone, and can't be fixed with color or hue adjustments.


What is REALLY interesting is that as I was getting ready to dive into calibration, I first decided to focus on getting the PowerStrip parameters tweaked first, and I found that THIS made a big difference in the color purity itself. I had just setup the HTPC with a 640x480P using the default for my ATI video card. I use a Key Digital color space converter to transcode from VGA to component. The default settings gave me a mode with a 31.75kHz scan rate with 60.469Hz refresh. This produced a nice clear picture, but with a definitively green hue to the whites. While playing around with some settings to try and get the refresh rate to 60 Hz, I ended up with a scan rate of 31.545kHz. To compare the two I made shortcuts to switch back and forth. What I saw shocked me, as the 31.454kHz mode had MUCH nicer whites (little or no green tinge). I hadn't expected this. Can anybody explain it?


I also found that while trying to setup a 1080i mode, that the resulting picture on the set is always 16:9. I was confused at first, but I think I read somewhere that the set detects 1080i input and is probably automatically doing the anamorphic squeeze? Is this a correct observation, and is there a way to control this? I would really like a higher resolution mode in 4x3 format.


Jim Heck


----------



## Darkserpent213

Can anyone tell me how I can tell what resolution signal my TV is showing....480i,480P,720P....??? I hit display on the remote and that doesn't do it.


----------



## Tom C

It should. Press display and in the upper right hand corner you'll see '1080i 16x9', '480i 4x3', etc.


----------



## snatta

I would like to get some type of HD set, and would like to make sure I have the facts right about this model. First let me tell you I will be sitting about 7 feet directly in front of this set and will be using a Comcast Dual DVR/HD Capable box(phase III, I think), basic Panny DVD player, and a 2 speaker stereo system. I watch a lot of sports(MLB & NBA League passes-Flyers hockey-Eagles football-Golf-WWE), and most of the games are still in SD 4:3. I currently have Philips 32" & Panny 27" SD Direct View sets. I will be keeping the 32" in the same room with this Sony.


From what I gather the digital channels on this set should look better than they do on my current SDTV, and the analog channels should look *about* the same-maybe better. Is this true? I can always watch the SD analog channels on the Philips 32" if they are that much better than on the Sony, but I want to make sure at least the digital and of course HD channels will be a big improvement with this set. Also, watching DVDs on this set should be no worse than on my current SDTVs? And, viewing On Demand programs should be the same PQ too?


The next question I have is dealing with the HD channels/programs. Will I get all the advantages in PQ with this set when viewing HD programs as I would a 16:9 HD set, except that the screen will always be in letterbox format? I already watch ER and Las Vegas now in letterbox form with my SDTV, so this is know big deal as long as I get the HD PQ, especially with sporting events that are in HD. Also, I have read that this set is like viewing a 33 inch widescreen 16:9 HDTV. Does this mean I will be getting the same exact picture as the 34 inch 16:9 widescreen HDTV set gets, less a half inch on each side? Or, will I still be getting the same size 4:3 letterbox picture I get on my 32" & 27" but with HD PQ? I am thinking/hoping that I gain a little of the picture I was missing on both sides with this set since it's screen size is larger. This would really help with hockey games, as the Flyers show most of their home games in HD, and I would like to gain some screen that I was missing.


Finally, should this type of HDTV have better PQ for SD & HD than most of the twenty-five hundred and under HD & ED RPLCD, LCD, and Plasma sets currently on the market? I would like to get at least 5 years of enjoyment out of this set with the best PQ for both SD & HD. Right now I am looking at a little more than fifteen hundred shipped from Abt, and that includes white glove delivery and a 4 year EW.


Thanks for any help and opinions you may offer.


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> It should. Press display and in the upper right hand corner you'll see '1080i 16x9', '480i 4x3', etc.



Tom it only shows the inputted resolution, not the displayed resolution





> Quote:
> and of course HD channels will be a big improvement with this set. Also, watching DVDs on this set should be no worse than on my current SDTVs?



DVDs and HD will definitely look much better on a HDTV especially like the Super Fine Pitch Sony



> Quote:
> From what I gather the digital channels on this set should look better than they do on my current SDTV, and the analog channels should look about the same-maybe better.



analogue TV will look good probably similiar to that on your SD CRTs

not better though, as SD CRTs are displaying a source the same as the TV's native scan rate



> Quote:
> From what I gather the digital channels on this set should look better than they do on my current SDTV



again it will be similiar but not better than on your SDTVs



> Quote:
> Will I get all the advantages in PQ with this set when viewing HD programs as I would a 16:9 HD set, except that the screen will always be in letterbox format?



yeah HDTV will be letterboxed



> Quote:
> Does this mean I will be getting the same exact picture as the 34 inch 16:9 widescreen HDTV set gets, less a half inch on each side?



on a 36" 4:3 TV, there is a ~33" 16:9 diagonal



> Quote:
> Finally, should this type of HDTV have better PQ for SD & HD than most of the twenty-five hundred and under HD & ED RPLCD, LCD, and Plasma sets currently on the market?



in the 36" and smaller TVs, the Sony Super Fine Pitch models definitely have the best image quality


but some larger display technologies do do well with SD content


----------



## shugazer9

I recently moved and now my 36XS855 has a very slight downward bowing of the upper left portion of a letterboxed program. Is there a user-adjustable way to fix this?


----------



## innocentfreak

I am debating on upgrading my 32 inch JVC D-Series Tv in my bedroom. I mainly watch Directv Tivo non-HD but will be getting a HD Tivo through Directv for free. Is this the best tube tv for 36 inch that is readily available? Or is there another set I should consider. I don't think I want to go 34 inch widescreen due to the smaller 4:3 image than what I am using now and I currently don't watch a lot of widescreen programming in the bedroom. I am concerned that this may be a step down in the SD directv Tivo quality which is 95% of my current viewing.


----------



## spongebob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *innocentfreak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I mainly watch Directv Tivo non-HD but will be getting a HD Tivo through Directv for free.



How did you do that?



bob


----------



## innocentfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spongebob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How did you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> bob



I live in one of the few neighborhoods that Verizon TV is now available. Since they are supposed to have a better HD directv is trying to compete and lock people into contracts in these neighborhoods. As a result I get one free SD-TIVO and one HD-TIVO, free install and upgraded Dish and free HD programming for the year.


----------



## tjpark1111

Is it ok to get open box items from CC(planning on getting a 34xs955 open box)? What's the cheapest place to get this TV? Should I wait for a discount or something? I can't even see this model on BB's website, so maybe it's discontinued??


----------



## wizzy420

Will be driving to parents house to help them setup a 36XS955 and have a few questions. Now my parents are the type who would go "maximum brightness, maximum contrast. Brighter, Better." so I'm sure I can do a better job than that.


Planning to go


ReplayTV -> Component Cables --- would s-video be better?

JVC SVHS -> S-Video

Cable -> Comcast Standard, RF input

DVD Player -> Component Cables


Also, started reading over all the excellent posts in the Service Code articles (thanks KenTech!) but soon came to the realization that three days at the parents house over christmas, for a TV I'm not watching, well that is a lot of work.


I think all I will be able to do is pretty much go with the standard user adjustable settings. Well, maybe I could be talked into a "oh my god you just have to read the post on changing this one setting, it will make the world a better place" if there is like the one easy thing that everyone changes, everyone agrees to change it to value(s) X(Y,Z) and everyone thinks it makes things 50% better.


Yes I am technically inclined so I could figure it out if pushed that way, I just don't want to spend three days adjusting every little setting on a TV set. Sure I'll do one or two things if a mass chorus sings down from heaven that it is God's will.


As far as the "user adjustable" settings what do y'all prefer? Vivid, Pro, WarmMuffin, etc. etc.


Guess I'm just looking for comments like "the XXXX mode sucks. turn off the YFHSD feature, it isn't that good. Of all the color temp setting I like HFJFD best. I have my TV set to color 23, brightness 43, sharpness 21" and so on and so forth.


I do have an Avia disk I have brought with me.


W


----------



## wizzy420

Oh, the stand they are going to use

From Bush


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> ReplayTV -> Component Cables --- would s-video be better?



use component at 480p



> Quote:
> As far as the "user adjustable" settings what do y'all prefer? Vivid, Pro, WarmMuffin, etc. etc.



I say since it is not your TV, calibrate all color modes with AVIA or DVE

I would leave it on standard mode for cable or maybe pro

if you use standard mode adjust the VM to medium or low and change the color temp to neutral, if already not

and choose interlaced DRC

and for DVDs, use movie mode

have the player output 480p if possible, and have Cinemotion selected via DRC if using 480i output


Vivid mode pretty much sucks, but you might as well calibrate it since there is a chance they may change to it

and the VM is pretty bad as well at least at high and somewhat at medium

it increases jaggies alot although can add some sharpness

for HD feeds turn it off as well 480p, for 480i sources use low or off


some people with ISF certified/calibrated TVs really like monitor mode

I only use it for my HTPC(home theater PC) as my display has not been calibrated

and it will wash out colors



> Quote:
> ow my parents are the type who would go "maximum brightness, maximum contrast. Brighter, Better."



Well I would just make it fool proof, have everything calibrated and setup per input

if the picture looks good, they will most likely not switch DRC or color modes


also you do not want to leave Vivid in its default color settings, for it overruns the TV

and simply flipping through the color modes, you will see Vivid straining the TV

(you will see the auto adjust contrast feature)


----------



## wizzy420

Thanks for the notes, I've seen people suggesting Pro mode, and stay away from Vivid.


W


----------



## kny3twalker




> Quote:
> Thanks for the notes, I've seen people suggesting Pro mode, and stay away from Vivid.



oh definitely but it does not mean your parents will not "fiddle" with the remote, and Vivid follows pro on the color mode cycle


so just best to calibrate it as well, rather than overrun the TV, if they leave it on that setting

(even by accident)


----------



## jmont24

Im pulling my hair out trying to get a Motorola CableCard to work with this TV set and of course Comcast and Sony have been most unhelpful. Has anyone here managed to get a Motorola Cablecard to work in this Sony Set and as added bonus have they been on a comcast system?


Thanks in Advance


Jason


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kny3twalker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> use component at 480p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say since it is not your TV, calibrate all color modes with AVIA or DVE
> 
> I would leave it on standard mode for cable or maybe pro
> 
> if you use standard mode adjust the VM to medium or low and change the color temp to neutral, if already not
> 
> and choose interlaced DRC
> 
> and for DVDs, use movie mode
> 
> have the player output 480p if possible, and have Cinemotion selected via DRC if using 480i output
> 
> 
> Vivid mode pretty much sucks, but you might as well calibrate it since there is a chance they may change to it
> 
> and the VM is pretty bad as well at least at high and somewhat at medium
> 
> it increases jaggies alot although can add some sharpness
> 
> for HD feeds turn it off as well 480p, for 480i sources use low or off
> 
> 
> some people with ISF certified/calibrated TVs really like monitor mode
> 
> I only use it for my HTPC(home theater PC) as my display has not been calibrated
> 
> and it will wash out colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I would just make it fool proof, have everything calibrated and setup per input
> 
> if the picture looks good, they will most likely not switch DRC or color modes
> 
> 
> also you do not want to leave Vivid in its default color settings, for it overruns the TV
> 
> and simply flipping through the color modes, you will see Vivid straining the TV
> 
> (you will see the auto adjust contrast feature)



Good advice. This is exactly how I've setup my 40XBR800 and have been pretty happy w/it. My VM is set to low.


----------



## Snickering Hound

Price is down to $1199.00 at Amazon through J+R with free shipping....


----------



## Moegames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snickering Hound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Price is down to $1199.00 at Amazon through J+R with free shipping....



Thats such a killer deal dude..for what you get..SFP 33inch HDTV screen and a huge 36inch SD screen and a built in tuner.


I paid 1600.00 for mine and i dont regret it one bit.


----------



## Snickering Hound

Yup, I paid $1699.00 for mine at sonystyle with the stand thrown in. $1199.00 is a great deal stand or not.


----------



## cajieboy

If you don't have the Sony Stand, I've seem them on Ebay dirt cheap.


----------



## mfromb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snickering Hound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Price is down to $1199.00 at Amazon through J+R with free shipping....



I don't see that listed as a 'free shipping' eligible item. Am I overlooking something?


-mark


----------



## y2k_forester

Should I be scared as to how old a 36xs955 is that is a refurb? I saw it tonight at $1474 at CC and $809!!!! (about $45 more than a 36HS420) at the Sony Outlet Store.


Edit: SonyCare 5 year in-home is $89.


This is to replace a older 32HSR10 that I really like, but it is having some issues, and I'm not sure I want to put repair $$$ into it.


----------



## cajieboy

No, I would not be scared by a refurb at the Sony Store. The "refurb" could have been simply a return that was never even opened or used, but in any case Sony checks them out thoroughly and cycles them back out as "refurb". I've been told by some people in the industry that a "refurb" was even better than a TV that wasn't because Sony Techs have been over the TV w/a fine tooth comb and have checked everything as working properly. I'm not sure this is absolutely the case, but you will still get the Sony Warranty, and you can still buy the Sony Extended Warranty if it makes you feel more comfortable. Personally speaking, at the price you stated I probably wouldn't even bother w/an EW.


----------



## penske

hey guys i just got my 36xs955 today, but need some help hooking i up. i am just connecting a hd cable box right now but the way i have it there is no signal. i have the rf from outside going into the cable box and then the 3 component video and the 2 audio from the box into the back of the tv. but i am not getting a signal when i run the auto program. do i also need to put the rf coaxial cable into the tv? i tried that and i got a signal but it didn't look good at all. just wondering if i need to connect both. the manual for the hd box does not say to hook up the cable into the tv, but i think the sony manual has the cable going in. anyone that can help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## cajieboy

Penske. you should get a "splitter" and put one cable directly into the ANT. This way, if you're using the SA8300HD STB, you'll be able to record 2 programs at the same time, and watch a analog SD on another.


----------



## penske

thanks. ok i so i after fooling around with everything it seems that you do need to connect the component lines and the coax - and i will use the splitter like you advised... and i am using the sa8300 - i dont know how you knew that but i am...

also, if anyone can point me in the right direction on where in this forum i can find some info about setting all of this stuff up. for example i was thinking that i would use the hdmi connections but some places people say it doesn't look better than component... who knows. this stuff is really complicated to someone like me. all i want to do it hook up my cable box, dvd player, and eventually a home theatre speaker system. i will search the boards, but if anyone knows a place where its summarized please let me know.

so far the tv looks great - the high def channels are the best that i have seen compared to friends dlp or plasma tvs or anything else i have seen. but the SD stuff has a little to be desired, but i am guessing there is a whole bunch of tweaking that i will have to do.

i battled over if i should buy this tv or not. i read so many reviews that said it was great and so many that said it was stupid to get a 4:3 tv. right now i am thinking that it was the best choice for me for a few reasons: there are only 2 programs on right now (with my cable package) that are in hi-def. i know there will be more in prime-time there are movie channel options, but most of my viewing will be in 4:3 standard.

and the widescreen (hi-def) channels are 33" diagonal - and i couldn't find a 32" - 34" widescreen tv that looked as good as this one for anywhere near the price.

the only drawback is the size - its huge. i had it delivered and when i need to move it i will get som strong friends to help.

i think until all programming is in hi-def, a set like this was really worth it for me.

just my 2 cents in case anyone is debating what to buy.


----------



## cajieboy

A lucky guess on your STB, as the 8300HD is the most popular one w/cable companies in the US, and I've been using mine for about 2 years.


Another stroke of luck, is that there are dedicated threads on this Forum for your SA 8300HD. Go to "HDTV Recorders" here in AVS and you'll you'll see them. Be prepared for a long read, as these threads have been going on for awhile. Depending on your location/cable company, there are presently 2 types of operating systems being used for the 8300. The OS are: Passport & SARA. My local Brighthouse Cable Co. uses "Passport". You'll get to learn all about it on the threads I mentioned, as well as everything else you may or may not care to know on the 8300.


----------



## cajieboy

I know that 36"er is one heavy TV. I've got the Sony 40XBR, and it took 3 of us to move the 300lb. beast. Beautiful pic though, and after 3 years of extensive useage I am 100% satisfied. My next HT upgrade will be a 60+" 1080p flat panel.


----------



## LDegrelle

Wow, I am really tempted by the refurb 955. $809 is a no-brainer. And a 5 year plan for that much is pretty great too (as long as its in-house).


The only things holding me back are:

- need bigger entertainment center for a 36 compared to my old 27"

- Sony Style outlet wont give out the price over the phone - guy acted insulted that I asked. Is this a standard policy or some nonsense?

- the nearest Outlet moved from Lancaster PA (one hour away) to Rehoboth beach DE (3 hours away). For an extra four hours of my life + tolls + gas, I would pay the tax in PA.


Anyone else deal with the Sony Outlets?


----------



## cajieboy

The 955 is a great TV, and the price seems like an even greater deal. A bit of advice on the Sony Stand....get one if you can. Ebay has some thatare cheap. Reason being is that the TV has a heavy thick front glass that make it prone to "front tipping". The Sony Stand is made especially for this TV and has clips built in to keep it from tipping. Besides, the stand matches the TV perfectly.


----------



## LDegrelle

Hmmm, how much do the Sony Stands run?


What kind of storage do they have? I have lots of peripherals (receiver, cable box, VCR, PS2, Xbox, DVD player) and a 3 yr old and a 8 month old. If I have no way of securing these things behind door, its going to be trouble - the 3 yr old is super inquisitive and the 8 month old is looking to be worse.


----------



## cajieboy

Retail, my Sony Stand listed $500, but CC threw it in on a special promo. I've seen them dirt cheap on Ebay, so there's where I suggest you go. On the 2 shelves of my Stand, I have a DVD Player, bottom shelf has the VCR w/my STB (SA 8300HD).


One note of caution...these very large Tubes (36" & 40") are extremely susceptable to "magnetic fields", and you should limit these sources around your Tube, and speakers especially should be kept at a disitance. The magnetic fields will screw up the geometry on the Tube and/or cause the "greenies" or "green blob" on your screen.


Maybe an Entertainment Cabinet will best suit your needs, but just be sure you clamp down the rear of the TV securely. Also, large Tubes require proper ventilation.


----------



## DrMark_VA

Really good info, guys. This newbie appreciates it.


I've been looking at HDTVs, and what I'm trying to figure out is if I want a 4:3 HDTV like the KD36XS955 or a 16:9 HDTV like the KD34XS955.


The 34" 16:9 HDTV seems the same as the 36" 4:3 HDTV except that it's a smaller screen for more money.


16:9 images would be roughly the same size and quality on the 34" 16:9 HDTV and the similar-width 36" 4:3 HDTV, but 4:3 images would smaller on the 34".


I see disadvantages for the 34" 16:9 HDTV (higher cost, smaller image for 4:3 sources) as compared to the 36" 4:3 HDTV but no advantages.


Based largely on this thread, I'm leaning toward the 36" 4:3 KD36XS955.


----------



## Tom C

We still watch a lot of 4x3 material, which is why I went with the 36XS955. The 4x3 picture on the 34 is 28". That would have been way too small.


----------



## swankerme

How large is the 16x9 picture on the 36"?


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swankerme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How large is the 16x9 picture on the 36"?



Approx. 33.0"


----------



## pharmerphil

Most of my TV viewing is via DISH satellite. No HD, no gaming. Some DVD and VHS watching. I want/need a new TV that meets my viewing needs and is reliable, dependable, and last a long time withput major problems. Our family TV is on 15 hrs. a day 5 or 6 days a week. Being a novice to TV buying I really don't understand why you can buy the 36 inch XS955 for a couple hundred $ less than the 34 inch XS955. Maybe some of guys in the know can explain that to me. Iwas considering a XBR960 but they may be "overkill" for my TV needs. Then I read about the $1,199 Sony XBR970 that is supposed to debut in Mid-March. Maybe that fits my TV watching traits better. But since I don't have/use HD that might be overkill as well. Yeah, I'm floundering and looking for educated guidance before I screw-up and buy the wrong TV. Can somepne pls. provide some sage advice? Especially the difference between the 34 & 36 in. XS955's. Thanx.


----------



## cajieboy

From your exclusive use of SD TV, I strongly recommend the 36" HDTV. The reason it is less money is that the hot ticket today is 16:9 widescreen, and the 4:3 TV's are going away quickly. In order to watch a 4:3 SD broadcast on a 16:9 TV, you will have black bars on the sides and approx. 27" picture, UNLESS you want to use a stretch/zoom mode to fill the screen. With VCR, it will be similar to what you experience on 4:3 SD broadcast w/black sidebars & all.


Not so for 4:3 HDTV's, where you will get the full screen 36" when viewing a 4:3 SD broadcast, which is the vast majority of all your viewing. When viewing HDTV or widescreen DVD's (unless it's the "fullscreen" DVD version) you will have black bars on the top & bottom w/a 34" 16:9 screen. On VCR, it will be similar to viewing 4:3 SD. When you finally come to your senses and gradually start watching HD broadcasting, you'll have the 34" 16:9 screen previously noted.


----------



## tbielowicz

I had been waiting to buy an HDTV for several years. The quality was just never there for me. I always liked the tubes but the price was way too high. My 32" Sony was good enough until it died a month ago.


It was between the


Sony 42A10 (approx. $1,600 OTD w/ 5 year warranty)


Sony 36XS955 ($950 OTD w/ 5 yr warranty)


Now most content is SD and my family watches quite a few VHS tapes. For an LCD RP the 42A10 is the best that I could find for SD & HD, especially for the price. But was it worth the extra $650? I ultimately decided no.


Other than the 240 lb., three person job this TV has gone beyond my expectations. SD is great, HD is the best out there with true blacks, great colors and a bright screen. I even zoom my HD channels (some clipping occurs) and the picture is great.


This TV is of the highest quality. The tuner picked up dozens of HD channels with a direct hookup from my cable from the wall. Yes, no Cable Box, no Cable Card, just a gold plated cable from the wall to the TV. The quality is great. The 480i On Demand movies look DVD like!


I even hooked up an OTA w/rabbit ears to see what I could pick up. Mind you I am 50-60 miles from Chicago and I was able to get all major channels in SD and HD. Quality was good with the exception of breakups if I got too close to the antenna.


The funny thing was that I was ready to bring the TV back after the first 2-3 hrs that I had it. I was getting a purple hue in the corner of the screen that wouldn't go away. I finally realized that my speaker was too close and it went away.


Overall this is a great TV for a great price. Go to the Sony Outlet and get the 5 year warranty. You will not be sorry. If 36" isn't big enough for you then you have many choices depending on the money.


These are my best buy picks and I spent months evaluating all of them.


720p - Sony 42A10 ($1,600) or 50A10 ($1,800) / Panasonic Plasma 42" ($2,600)

1080p (de-interlacing) - Toshiba 56HM195 ($2,300) or 62HM195 ($2,800)

1080p - TBD


----------



## sirfergy

If I buy the TV from a different store, (or via employee purchase plan), can I still buy the warranty from Sony?


----------



## cajieboy

Yes, no problem. I bought my Sony Vaio Laptop from Ubid, and then later called Sony and purchased the EW.


----------



## Joel47

Has anyone found a way to get closed captioning (CC) without drilling down through the menus? I'd be willing to buy a third-party remote (i.e., Harmony) to avoid the hassle of turning it on and off. CC is useful when my toddler pitches a fit because the news is not Elmo, but it gets in the way during, say, the Olympics.


Also, the manual doesn't explain the choices for the CC setting. Off and On are rather self-explanatory, but what's Program?


----------



## wohlstad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbielowicz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sony 36XS955 ($950 OTD w/ 5 yr warranty)




Congratulations.


Where did you manage this price (I assume TV is new in the box) - sounds ridiculously low?


----------



## sirfergy

I just got for $780 plus tax shipped.










Sony is having an outlet sale for it's employees. They're blowing out all their refurbished stock. The 40" is only $600.


----------



## tbielowicz

Sony Outlet. The TV is $809.99 + $80 EW (5 year). It is Factory New (refurbished) but I thought that as long as I get the warranty I am covered. So far so good.


----------



## dr0doom

I got one for ya. Had my 36XS955 for 5 weeks, and it started doing this funky little number:

When it powers up cold, the picture on the RF Ant inputs are full of interference. Horrible

Wavy lines and such in the picture on the RF Ant. The Video input is still fine. If I let it warm

up for about 3-5 minutes, then toggle the Ant button on the remote to switch to the other

Ant then back to the original Ant, everything is fine on both Ant inputs, until I power it down

and let it cool off again. I have a 3-yr service warranty, so I'm in no big hurry to have it

down while pieces of it are hauled off to the service dept. I'll just live with this problem until

it completely craps out or the interference wont go away. Anybody else heard of this

problem? Another question: it was mentioned that you can see the displayed resolution

by simply pressing the display button on the remote??? Mine just shows me the Channel

# in the upper-right, the display mode (full/zoom) in the lower left, and the Time of Day

in the lower right. What up?


----------



## Joel47




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr0doom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another question: it was mentioned that you can see the displayed resolution by simply pressing the display button on the remote??? Mine just shows me the Channel # in the upper-right, the display mode (full/zoom) in the lower left, and the Time of Day in the lower right. What up?



Try the "Guide" button instead.


----------



## LDegrelle

God I hope they still have some in a month or so. Will be getting tax refund (I think) to buy this beast.


Now I just have to find a decent entertainemnt center to put it and all my AV stuff in. Doors are necessity because of toddlers.


----------



## wohlstad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got for $780 plus tax shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony is having an outlet sale for it's employees. They're blowing out all their refurbished stock. The 40" is only $600.




OK, I see it on their Web site.


The 34XS955 is only $699.95 refurb - with 5 year warrantee sounds pretty good.


----------



## Beachbum488

I had my Dish VIP622 installed yesterday with my week old KD-36XS955 and I'm having several issues that any help with would be greatly appreciated.


1 - The Standard Def picture looks weird and washed out. I have the TV hooked up via component cables until my HDMI cable is delivered (Dish was too cheap to include one with the receiver) and I hope that the improved input may address some of my concerns.


The SD picture looks like a feed from somebody's camcorder. HDTV is spectacular and some SD signals are better than others and I know I'm picky but yikes!


The picture is too dark unless it is set to 'vivid'. I have it set to 'neutral' and the picture & brightness settings are maxed out! Color is at 20, sharpness is at 50 and I'm on 'monitor' mode instead of default'.


The picture is set to 1080 and the DRC controls are grayed out.


2 - This next issue is a minor inconvenience but it would seem to be an easy fix. My screen size setting (vertical expand) will not stay after the TV is powered down. It's not a real hassle to reset it after turning the unit back on but you would think that it would remember the previous settings.


Your time, consideration and response is appreciated.


Beachbum


----------



## penske

I really don t know that much about this stuff so you can't take what I say as fact:


I have a fairly new 36xs955 and have some of the same problems you have. the SD channels were bad and the HD looked great. i got the SD to look better by increasing the signal strength to my STB. I had some old wiring and many splits, so that helped when i fixed that up.


AS far as the darkness of the picture modes, i have that same issue. I can point you to this a thread titled "THE SONY SERVICE CODES - Articles, Comments, Discoveries" maybe you can search for that ( i cant post a url yet)

Its about going in and changing the settings in the service mode for the tv. Apparently, when Sony sets this stuff from the factory they dont take much care in doing it. Changing those settings discussed in that thread should help. you have to be warned that its not a quick fix - there's a lot of reading in that thread and you have to be disaplined about what you do.

I do not know if the dark picture would be covered under a warranty - i have been debating whether to call about it or fix it myself.


hope this helps - like i said i am in no way an expert like the others on this board. i just noticed that no one has responded to you so far, and thought i would just let you what i know.


good luck, and if you find out anything please let me know.


----------



## RalphArch

Got one at the Outlet Store today and am a little surprised with the direct QAM tuning.


Having an MDP-130 I know I get the local DTV broadcast channels in unencrypted QAM (about 5 HD channels- and a number of weather channels) I also get around 50 clear ADS channels and quite a few audio only. These are all 256QAM


When I do a cable digital scan I get a couple hundred digitals but in the "available" field or whatever it is called I only get the 50 or so ADS and quite a few audio channels but I don't get the other broadcast channels (including all my freely available HD channels which I know aren't encrypted.


Does SONY somehow restrict the HD so you have to use a cable card to get them versus tuning directly off the cable? In other words why doesn't the tuner find the 1080i and 720p unencrypted HD QAM channels?



Second question - any way to disconnect the circuitry on the onboard speakers to make them availble to be powered by my receiver as the center channel? (Why wouldn't manufacturer's make this a standard feature?


----------



## dr0doom

When I do the cable digital scan, I get 6 out of the 7 local HD channels in HD, Biography

Channel, 3-4 infomercial chans, a couple of spanish channels, and a pot-load of digital

music channels. Not bad for only paying for basic analog cable. Mine also said it found 340

digital channels but only 64 were "shown". I just assumed the rest were what you would

get if you paid for digital cable.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr0doom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I do the cable digital scan, I get 6 out of the 7 local HD channels in HD, Biography
> 
> Channel, 3-4 infomercial chans, a couple of spanish channels, and a pot-load of digital
> 
> music channels. Not bad for only paying for basic analog cable. Mine also said it found 340
> 
> digital channels but only 64 were "shown". I just assumed the rest were what you would
> 
> get if you paid for digital cable.




Well its not a subscription issue - I am subscribed to the full package and I have a cable box with DVR in another room. Plus I know these channels are in the clear and not encrypted as I can get them with my MyHD card tuning the QAM HD


Seems kind of random


----------



## sirfergy

Is there a center speaker shelf that goes on top of this tv?


----------



## Tom C

I had one made. Check out post #356:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=12&pp=30 


Sanus makea makes a universal type of stand. I believe there are other manufactures, but I don't know who.


----------



## LDegrelle

Need to find alternate stand. Cant find the Sony stand anywhere around here (Philadelphia suburbs - King of Prussia area).


I know that Best Buy and Circuit City sell all kinds of stnads, but I dont know which ones work well with this TV. My chief worry is the thing tipping over. Do the stands come with the clips or whatever to hook onto the TV? Has anyone used a different stand to good effect?


I have resigned myself to a stand for the TV and a audio cabinet for all the components (DVR/cable box, DVD player, A/V Receiver, PS2, Xbox, etc).


And advice would be greatly apreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sirfergy

Interesting speaker stand. Making my own is a good possibility. Too bad my projects usually look like crap.










My speaker is the JBL EC-35 and it's about 3/5 the width of the TV.


----------



## sirfergy

I assume you're worried about it tipping since you have children?


----------



## LDegrelle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I assume you're worried about it tipping since you have children?



Exactly. One three year old and one 6 month old. Would also love to have a stand that has doors, but beggars cant be choosers.


Plenty of stands out there, but I dotn want to get a crappy one.


----------



## LDegrelle

Hmmmm. Seems TechCraft makes two stands -


FS3612 http://techcraft.net/htm/products/comp/fs3612.htm 


and


HXS3436 http://techcraft.net/htm/products/comp/hxs3436.htm 


Both have a screw down piece in the back for attaching to a Sony TV. And allegedly the HXS3436 is made to go with the 36XS955.


They have doors too. I will have to look into this.


----------



## Joel47




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a center speaker shelf that goes on top of this tv?


 This is the one I got. Works great.


----------



## sirfergy

thats a pretty cool one. i'll have to make sure my speaker is < 30 lbs.


----------



## Flyinace2000

OK, i feel like a spaz....


is the KD-36XS955 widescreen??? Some sites say it is and some say its 4:3....which is it?


----------



## mphruby

4:3


----------



## sirfergy

But it's almost as big as the 34" widescreen in 16:9 mode.


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thats a pretty cool one. i'll have to make sure my speaker is
> 
> 
> Read down a bit on that link and you will see a User's Review that had a 30lb center speaker come crashing down unexpectedly. These stands are for lightweight gear. Another very important note & warning, these very large tubes are extremely susceptable to magnetic fields from speakers, and will cause you a ton of trouble. It is best to keep ALL speakers well away from these TV's.


----------



## Joel47

Remember, his speaker was back-heavy and the TV was projection (with a steeply-sloping back), putting extra shear loading on the back feet. The 36XS955 has a shallower back, so I'm using the short legs, not the long ones. Also, my center is relatively shallow, and most of the weight rests on the front of the mount, which rests directly on the top of the TV (no legs, just flat metal).


Magnetic-field-wise, adding/removing the speaker with the TV showing a test pattern causes no visible color shift. The same speaker did show discoloration at the top of my old Sanyo, but the Sonys seem to have much better shielding.


That said, if you have a heavy, deep center speaker, I'd come up with something better. The folks at Ascend Acoustics came up with the idea of using one of those TV mounts (for small tube TVs, not flat-panels) to hold their larger center speaker.


----------



## Flyinace2000

What do u mean? The 36" 16x9 representation is about the same as a 34" 16:9


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flyinace2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do u mean? The 36" 16x9 representation is about the same as a 34" 16:9



The 36" 4:3 tv displays widescreen material in a window (letterboxed) that's about the same size as the whole sidescreen window on the 34" 16:9 set. For those that prefer a 4:3 tv since the majority of their viewing is SD, the 36" set gives you the best of both worlds - a big 4:3 picture and as big a widescreen window as is on the 34" 16:9 set.


This is why the 36" sets continue to be very popular.


----------



## Flyinace2000

awesome description, thanks!


----------



## shugazer9

That Omnimount stand from CC worked well for me. I have VERY heavy Polk center channel speaker. I used 2 of those stands to be on the safe side, but for most centers 1 should be fine.


----------



## sirfergy

While I agree the 36" is best experience you can get in both 4:3 and 16:9, I don't think it's very popular. Most consumers are sold on widescreen and don't understand that they're losing out on normal content.


If the 36" was more popular, it would not be selling for less than the 34".


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> [RalphArch]Got one at the Outlet Store today and am a little surprised with the direct QAM tuning.
> 
> 
> Having an MDP-130 I know I get the local DTV broadcast channels in unencrypted QAM (about 5 HD channels- and a number of weather channels) I also get around 50 clear ADS channels and quite a few audio only. These are all 256QAM
> 
> 
> When I do a cable digital scan I get a couple hundred digitals but in the "available" field or whatever it is called I only get the 50 or so ADS and quite a few audio channels but I don't get the other broadcast channels (including all my freely available HD channels which I know aren't encrypted.
> 
> 
> Does SONY somehow restrict the HD so you have to use a cable card to get them versus tuning directly off the cable? In other words why doesn't the tuner find the 1080i and 720p unencrypted HD QAM channels?



Sort of answering myself in case others have a similar situation and are wondering about direct QAM tuning versus cable card


I got my cable card yesterday - and even though the cable company told me not to and that I would only get the unencrypted HD channels - sure enough the cable card allows access to all encrypted service which I am paying for (all digital channels and premium channels)


That was the good news and I now have HD via QAM and not just digital - and at no extra cost since my company does not charge a fee for the cable card.


Also the guide in cable card mode is significantly better than the unpopulated guide info using direct QAM tuner - plus navigation is easier



The bad news - my KD-36Xs955 is no longer capable of tuning all the digital channels.


That leaves me without access to the 80 or 90 analog to digital signals that I was getting directly with the QAM tuner - I am restricted to what the cable company designates as available channles which do not currently include the ADS channels even though they are there. Since they look considerable better and sound better than the analog somewhat of a disappointment - but I suppose as the cable company transitions to ADS formally the cable card will recognize these as opposed to the crappy analogs (which I also cannot send audio to my receiver with the digital audio output - which I could with the ADS channels and all the HD channels)


----------



## RalphArch

Question from those in the know before I open my $50 DVI to HDMI cable in case it would be better to take it back


I am possibly interested in using my KD-36Xs955 as a monitor for my HTPC. But I am not really interested in using it at 1080i wide screen mode (component or HDMI)


I realize that is feasible as I sent a component out of MyHD card and it displays fine at 1920*1080i, but it also automatically sized to 16:9 and letterbox


I want a 4:3 full resolution monitor mode. Is this feasible through the HDMI using a DVI output in RGB?


Any settings that are recommended or should I not even try it and get the money back on the cable?


One reason for asking is my disappointment with the set's resolution in the zoom mode. When I zoomed my other 36 inch HD display (RCA MM36100) it retained full horizontal HD resolution in zoom mode - so I was effectively getting a cut off on the sides HD show on the 36 inch display and it looked spectacular. The SONY looks like it doesn't scale well in zoom so its better just leaving it in 16:9 Full mode


But if I could get full resolution computer monitor I could once again zoom HD with MyHD card and get an even better full screen HD display.


----------



## LDegrelle

Well, finally pulling the trigger. Heading up to the Sony Outlet in NY to track down one of these quickly vanishing TVs. Delaware Outlet is out of them and no idea when (or if) they are getting more in. Actually by google maps it was 3+ hours to get to DE and just under 3 hours for NY. So no problem with NY (short of the sales tax that is).


I'll be transporting this beast in my Hyundai Santa Fe. No one has been able to give me dimensions of the TV in the box, so I dont know how much squeezing there is going to be. Is there any problem with transporting TV on its screen or back? I'm assuming yes (damage of screen and such) but just wanted to check with you very knowledgable folks any way.


Picked up the Tech Craft HXS3436 from Circuit City today - by chance it dropped $50 over night! It looks to be best bang for the buck - I'll get pics when everything is plugged in. Also picked up the Omnimount center channel speaker shelf - I may put the cable tuner up there too - we'll see how it offends the sensibilities.


Thanks all for your insights. I look forward to complaining soon about HDTV-related issues. I know where to come fo help!


----------



## mapson

Do not transport the tv on it's back or screen. You most likely will need to transport it back w/o the box so you can check the dimensions of the set itself. Sony Outlet should be able to help you do that. Save enough of the cushions to protect the screen. The front is heaviest, so if it is going to tip, it's toward that direction.


----------



## Chris_T

LDegrelle,


I'm looking into getting this tv soon from the NY outlet. If you could get back to us regarding their availability & price (if it is allowed) as well as the 34xbr960 and 34xs955, I would appreciate it.


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## sirfergy

When it was in the box, it barely fit thro the door to my house, which is 35" wide.


----------



## LDegrelle

hey Chris,


As of 11am this morning they had 6 in stock. $809. 5 year service plan is 89.99 (which is weird since SonyStyle online only offers 4 years policies for Refurbs).


Its very odd, the first time I called Sony Outlet in DE they wouldnt tell me the price (I didnt know the policy). After that one time, everyone told me everything. Weird.


I know you can put a 24 hour hold on a TV, and if you tell them you are going to buy the service plan they are VERY helpful (I'm sure they get a nice incentive for that - I did when I sold back in my Circuit City and CompUSA days after college).


I'll check on their other models while I am there.


Thanks mapson for the packing info - I figurd as much, but was just curious. I mayhave some spare sofa cushions I'll bring along with my moving blankets to make sure this beast is well padded.


Replacing my 8 year old 27" Zenith TV - cant believe it took this long to buy a good TV. I guess two toddlers will do that to your budget.


----------



## LDegrelle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When it was in the box, it barely fit thro the door to my house, which is 35" wide.



Yeah, the width part isnt my chief concern - its the height. You woudl think SOMEONE would give you measurements of the item in the box as well. I've called all kinds of places, and no one can do anything. "It's back in the warehouse."


Well, how about you mosey back there and find out the measurements? Sheesh. Oh well, my rants will soon turn to PQ and beam convergence and zooming and all the other stuf I've been missing out on - wheeee!


----------



## sirfergy

The box is about 1ft taller than the TV height.


----------



## lewis

After reading this great thread and the recommendations of 'Kentech' I decided to cancel my order for the xbr960 which was actually on the truck and substitute it with this one. With the amount I saved over the xbr960 I got an extended 4 yr in-home warranty. Once that beast is in the living room I don't want to have to move it myself.

The main reason for my second thoughts was that I watch mostly 4:3 through Directv. I'm sure I'll watch more HDTV in the future and since I only give up 1" of real estate, for me the choice was easy. The letterboxing with HDTV doesn't bother me but the smaller 4:3 picture (9'-10' viewing distance) and poor stretch modes definitely do. It also has the SFP tube and the extra features on the XBR line would never be used.


----------



## sirfergy

Yeah, the only downside of the 4:3 tube is when hd channels broadcast 4:3 content, they still set the 16:9 flag so you get bars on all 4 sides.


----------



## jhirsche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDegrelle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey Chris,
> 
> 
> As of 11am this morning they had 6 in stock. $809. 5 year service plan is 89.99 (which is weird since SonyStyle online only offers 4 years policies for Refurbs).
> 
> 
> Its very odd, the first time I called Sony Outlet in DE they wouldnt tell me the price (I didnt know the policy). After that one time, everyone told me everything. Weird.
> 
> 
> I know you can put a 24 hour hold on a TV, and if you tell them you are going to buy the service plan they are VERY helpful (I'm sure they get a nice incentive for that - I did when I sold back in my Circuit City and CompUSA days after college).
> 
> 
> I'll check on their other models while I am there.
> 
> 
> Thanks mapson for the packing info - I figurd as much, but was just curious. I mayhave some spare sofa cushions I'll bring along with my moving blankets to make sure this beast is well padded.
> 
> 
> Replacing my 8 year old 27" Zenith TV - cant believe it took this long to buy a good TV. I guess two toddlers will do that to your budget.



sent you a PM... please reply!


----------



## LDegrelle

Is that much of a big deal for you or do you notice? I was under impression that some people got around that somehow. Isnt that the postage stamp effect or something?


And how much smaller is it?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, the only downside of the 4:3 tube is when hd channels broadcast 4:3 content, they still set the 16:9 flag so you get bars on all 4 sides.


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, the only downside of the 4:3 tube is when hd channels broadcast 4:3 content, they still set the 16:9 flag so you get bars on all 4 sides.



All you have to do is switch from Video 6 (component) to Video 1 (S-Video)...takes about a millisecond to do it. Just watch all your 4:3 SD Channels on Video 1, and watch all your HD Broadcasts on Video 6.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All you have to do is switch from Video 6 (component) to Video 1 (S-Video)...takes about a millisecond to do it. Just watch all your 4:3 SD Channels on Video 1, and watch all your HD Broadcasts on Video 6.



For the specific situation cited (4:3 material in an HD broadcast) I would just use the screen button on the remote to switch from full to zoom. I am a little slower and this would take a second or two. Since input is from cable card for me no video switching is needed.


Maybe your method is a better solution than mine for crappy SD analog - but I would need to add another tuner into the mix to get the s-video and I don't want to clutter up with cables or boxes.


----------



## cajieboy

I'm using the SA 8300HD PVR/STB from Brighthouse Cable. The STB has its own remote, but I use my Sony RM-AV3000 Remote Commander w/touchscreen to switch inputs. I never zoom, and prefer the original 4:3 fullscreen for analog & digital SD. BTW, to get analog SD I use a splitter into the ANT input. This way, I can record two programs at once while watching a 3rd channel at the same time. Believe it or not this happens occasionally. For instance, last night at 10:00pm, there was "Numb3ers", "Battlestar Gallactaca",and "Real Time w/Bill Maher" all showing at once. Damn ratings wars!!


----------



## Chris_T

LDegrelle,


Thanks for the reply. Keep us posted when you get more info. By the way, are you heading to the Riverhead Outlet in NY or the one upstate? Thanks again.


Chris


----------



## LDegrelle

So . . . freaking . . . heavy. ON minus side - wife doesnt like the Tech Craft stand. She wants more of a 'furniture' piece.


On plus side - TV set is awesome! I can definitely see some pixelization (or whatver) on SD content, but I can tune it later and I am so used to 8 year old TV technology that it really doesnt affect me.


Using Comcast Digital Cable and the HD content is AWESOME! Need to get some cables and hook up my DVD player (only have S video now). Running component into TV from cable box. One component will go to DVD player (Panny CP72) and other will go to Xbox.


Guy at store assured me no problem with putting TV on its front (ugh) but the box is huge and it JUST fit in the Santa Fe that way. I figure I have the warranty so if any problem - I'm covered. I didnt like it but I knew it would be hassle to unpack it all ( as I was proven when I got home).


Store was in Central Valley NY. They had 5 more 36XS955's. They also have the following models on the floor:


30xbr910 - $1050

34xbr910 - $1300

34xs955 - $900


Dont know quantities but that shouldnt be hard to find - store number is 845-928-5112.


Good luck all - will provide pics when I get chance. Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## abekl

I have the 36XS955, Comcast digital cable (Seattle area), and a cable card.


I use the show/hide channel menu to make flipping through the channels quicker. This is a really important feature for me.


The problem is that the channels that I set to 'hide' reappear in short order (within a day or two). And, it's not always all of them at once, as I flip through the channels some reappear initially, then eventually, all of them.


I've talked to Sony support as well as the local authorized service center. Neither has any idea what might cause this, or how to remedy the problem.


I should mention that I've gone through the reintialization procedure with no change in behavior.


Any ideas as to what's going on and how to remedy the problem?


----------



## Joel47

I've got a cable card too (Cox Phoenix), but I haven't noticed that behavior. What I _have_ noticed is that whenever a new channel is added, it appears without me having to unhide it. What may be happening is that Comcast is removing and adding the channels occasionally, for some unknown technical reason. When the channel reappears, it gets un-hidden. Try talking to Comcast, if you haven't already.


----------



## abekl

Comcast is coming out tomorrow to change the cable card to a different model tomorrow. According to them, that might help.


Also, someone at another forum referred me to a Sony service bulletin about a SW upgrade for the TV that might be required. I'll know after the cable card is changed. I hope it's not required, as the service call will cost almost 300 for the upgrade (no warranty).


Channels disappearing and reappearing as 'shown' as the card is updated (as you suggest) might be the cause also. We shall see. I'll post back when I know more. If that's the case, then switching to a cable box might be the alternative.


----------



## sirfergy

How do you know what software version you're running? Is there a list of what changes?


----------



## Joel47




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abekl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the service call will cost almost 300 for the upgrade (no warranty).
> 
> 
> (snip)
> 
> 
> If that's the case, then switching to a cable box might be the alternative.



$300 will pay for a lot of months of cable box rental...


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joel47* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $300 will pay for a lot of months of cable box rental...



Man, you got that right. Brighthouse Cable charges me $6 per month for a twin HD tuner SA-8300HD PVR/STB. While not perfect, it's a pretty good box, and after using it for the past 12 months, I couldn't live w/o its PVR features. There will probably be another upgrade in 18 months.


----------



## mphruby

I have a 36xs955 & Adelphia Cable out of Pittsburgh w/ CableCard.

Everything looks great when it's working right. (even SD looks good)

However, about once a week I lose about half the channels.

I then hit CC reset and get them back.

Is this a CC problem or something else?


----------



## LDegrelle

Couldnt say myself. Dont know anyone using Cabel Cards. I am using Comcast in Montgomery County area in PA with Set top box (DVR). Man, does that HD recording suck up a lot of space!


Other than the blue input on the cable box for the component cable being loose (keeps dropping out and then I just get lots of green - waiting for HDMI to DVI cable from Monoprice) the picture has been stellar. I still have to find a cheap way to get the AVIA DVD - but no complaints yet. Havent had chance to really peruse DVD on it yet.


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDegrelle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Couldnt say myself. Dont know anyone using Cabel Cards. I am using Comcast in Montgomery County area in PA with Set top box (DVR). Man, does that HD recording suck up a lot of space!
> 
> 
> Other than the blue input on the cable box for the component cable being loose (keeps dropping out and then I just get lots of green - waiting for HDMI to DVI cable from Monoprice) the picture has been stellar. I still have to find a cheap way to get the AVIA DVD - but no complaints yet. Havent had chance to really peruse DVD on it yet.



If you have the SA-8300HD STB w/SARA operating system (rather than PASSPORT OS), you can probably add an external HD. People are doing this regularly, and you can read about it on another AVS Forum. The 8300 comes w/160g HD, and many others have added a 300g or even 500g HD to their box for those HDTV recordings.


----------



## LDegrelle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have the SA-8300HD STB w/SARA operating system (rather than PASSPORT OS), you can probably add an external HD. People are doing this regularly, and you can read about it on another AVS Forum. The 8300 comes w/160g HD, and many others have added a 300g or even 500g HD to their box for those HDTV recordings.




Sadly its some older Motorola box (DCT6412). Its not even the newest one, as the one they gave me first wouldnt work so the tech came out and only had the previous model (DVI instead of HDMI). From what I know, Comcast does a great job of crippling the outputs on these boxes too.


----------



## abekl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you know what software version you're running? Is there a list of what changes?



Sony knows by the serial/date of manufacture.

I don't know of any list of changes.


----------



## abekl

Well, Sony said to change the cablecard first. So I did that - no dice - the TV still loses channel memory (as I suspected it would). Now I'm going back to Sony to try and get the software upgrade for free, as this is a defect in the product, not something that broke out of warranty.


Wish me luck.


----------



## jonnyozero3

Hey guys - it's been a loooong time since I've been in this thread. Since originally deciding to buy a 36XS955 back in early 05, I since went with a Toshiba MT700 PJ. But, now it's time to try to upgrade the living room setup, so here I am..back again.


I'm wondering if anyone has seen any better prices for the 36XS955 than what is listed on amazon.com right now. Seems like a decent deal to me. Any thoughts?


Edit: Obviously please tread lightly here, don't want to bust the rules (hope I'm not already) PM me if you would like. Thanks!


----------



## sirfergy

Refurbs from factory outlets are best prices right now. That or knowing someone who works at Sony.


----------



## LDegrelle

Also for me the main concern was total cost. $1000 on Amazon vs $809 at Sony Outlet.


Shipping from Amazon runs $200 and up. Outlet cost me gas, tolls ($2.25) and food/beer for my helper.


Outlet had the 5 year in-home warranty for $90. Amazon I have to go and contact Sony and pay more for the waranty if I want it.


I am super pleased with the TV and I have to say the sound is pretty impressive - I mean, it has a built in subwoofer! I have a 5.1 (old Sherwood RVD-7090R with equally old HK TS1 speakers) that does a great job too. But if I had to use just the TV speakers, I wouldnt be too disappointed. Until I got a great movie running in 5.1 that is, but overall pretty nice.


Jump on this guy before its gone.


----------



## RalphArch

The SONY stand was also a good deal for me at the outlet. Since I use a cable card its a very clean look with only a receiver and a network HD/DVD player on the stand (Could be tight if you threw a lot more components into the mix)


----------



## trivialpiper

I've read through 18 pages of this forum ahd I haven't seen anyone else with this problem so here goes:


I just upgraded my DirecTv to HDTV and it is connected to my Sony 36XS955 with component video cables. When i hooked up my DVD player also with component video cables I suddenly had green hues in the top right and bottom right corners of the screen!! As soon as I unplugged my DVD cables it went away. Does anyone have any clue what might cause this? Cheap cables? I bought monster cables but the cables used by DirecTv came with the box so i am sure that they are the cheapest ones available. Thanks.


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDegrelle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sadly its some older Motorola box (DCT6412). Its not even the newest one, as the one they gave me first wouldnt work so the tech came out and only had the previous model (DVI instead of HDMI). From what I know, Comcast does a great job of crippling the outputs on these boxes too.



I'd give Comcast a call and order their latest HD STB. Heck, you're paying them for this service and deserve the best. When I moved into my new home 2 years ago, I had Brighthouse send their Tech Guys out to upgrade every cable, terminal and junction box as well as tweak the entire system w/my brand new HD STB. Took pretty much most of an afternoon, but in the end I was satisfied w/both SD & HD. All this was FREE, or rather came w/my service w/no extra charge. No way I'd settle for a mediocre STB as this directly affects the PQ in a big way.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDegrelle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sadly its some older Motorola box (DCT6412). Its not even the newest one, as the one they gave me first wouldnt work so the tech came out and only had the previous model (DVI instead of HDMI). From what I know, Comcast does a great job of crippling the outputs on these boxes too.



Older doesn't necessarily mean worse. I have read a whole host of posts complaining about the Phase 3 6412 box, specifically with the HDMI output. I am sticking with the DVI 6412 until they fix the Phase 3 box.


----------



## jonnyozero3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDegrelle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also for me the main concern was total cost. $1000 on Amazon vs $809 at Sony Outlet.
> 
> 
> Shipping from Amazon runs $200 and up. Outlet cost me gas, tolls ($2.25) and food/beer for my helper.
> 
> 
> Outlet had the 5 year in-home warranty for $90. Amazon I have to go and contact Sony and pay more for the waranty if I want it.
> 
> 
> I am super pleased with the TV and I have to say the sound is pretty impressive - I mean, it has a built in subwoofer! I have a 5.1 (old Sherwood RVD-7090R with equally old HK TS1 speakers) that does a great job too. But if I had to use just the TV speakers, I wouldnt be too disappointed. Until I got a great movie running in 5.1 that is, but overall pretty nice.
> 
> 
> Jump on this guy before its gone.



Thanks for the posts guys (and the pms). Unfortunately, the nearest Sony outlets are just 8 hours away for me. Once i factor in gas, food, and lodging, the difference between a used (w/warranty) one at the outlet vs the amazon price is under $200. I'm not sure if that's enough of a difference to make me want to hop into the truck this weekend










Either way, I'm still deciding if I can even fit the TV in my living room. It may actually not work, so I may have to go with an LCD, which I really don't want to do. I may just wait and make the decision if I see the 36's going away anytime soon (we don't have a timeline on that do we?) Thanks again btw.


----------



## wizzy420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDegrelle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So . . . freaking . . . heavy. ON minus side - wife doesnt like the Tech Craft stand. She wants more of a 'furniture' piece.



I got this one

http://common.csnstores.com/common/p...U/BU1014_l.jpg 


It's a Bush Furniture "Edgewood"


Hold 240lbs (2lbs more than the 238lb XS955) but I figure what the heck they underrate a little, and I also used wood glue to assemble it even though the instructions don't say to everywhere. Anywhere one piece met another, big line of elmers wood glue (the yellow stuff), wipe off the excess, tighten and let dry.


Plus when the 36xs955 goes away, it will work fine for a SED/plasma/LCD/whatever and is not a single purpose stand.


W


----------



## a1dumper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonnyozero3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the posts guys (and the pms). Unfortunately, the nearest Sony outlets are just 8 hours away for me. Once i factor in gas, food, and lodging, the difference between a used (w/warranty) one at the outlet vs the amazon price is under $200. I'm not sure if that's enough of a difference to make me want to hop into the truck this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm still deciding if I can even fit the TV in my living room. It may actually not work, so I may have to go with an LCD, which I really don't want to do. I may just wait and make the decision if I see the 36's going away anytime soon (we don't have a timeline on that do we?) Thanks again btw.




Just bought xs955 from amazon about a week ago, just waiting for it to be delivered.


----------



## zxr35

Has anyone had success in connecting there 36xs955 to there computer, if so what video card are you using and what type of connection. I would like to make a video juke box of DVD movies to watch on it.


Thanks


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zxr35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had success in connecting there 36xs955 to there computer, if so what video card are you using and what type of connection. I would like to make a video juke box of DVD movies to watch on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I had asked before in this post 


No one answered me so I broke out the HDMI cable and tried it out. Worked fine as I expected at HDTV resolutions like 1920*1080i and 1270*720p (just get a video card that has HDTV output resolutions - I use a Geforce FX 5200 ultra but I also know that the Radeon 9800 pro has HDTV resolutions as do many other graphics cards



I tried all the other resolutions trying to find a decent one for the 4:3 full monitor display. Basically I believe SONY cheaped out and did not provide decent drivers for this monitor.


Its PNP on digital as a SONY monitor and I imagine its just a generic driver with widescreen only good resolution.


If you look over in Powerstrip forums they have the specific timings for using that but again I am pretty sure its just widescreen.


Maybe that's all you want but I wanted more


Somethings by 480 p work in full screen but I wasn't really interested in those resolutions


So I opened my HDMI to DVI cable needlessly. Maybe this post will save others some expense (just use component out of your video card and set resolution to an HD resolution and you won't need an expensive DVI to HDMI cable)


Only get it if you will be satisfied with a widescreen desktop (Useless - or at least extremely sub-optimal for things like photos, video from a digital camcorder displayed by an HTPC etc.


----------



## Moegames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zxr35* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had success in connecting there 36xs955 to there computer, if so what video card are you using and what type of connection. I would like to make a video juke box of DVD movies to watch on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have mine connected to my pc. I have a ATI AIW 800XT using component to the tv. I use 800x600 (tv says 720p on remote display button) for my computer resolution when surfing the net,etc and it looks really nice and clear after a few adjustments when sitting back on my couch 7ft away. It fills the entire screen nicely..just a tad of underscan at top and bottom but you cant even notice it so it looks really freaking nice surfing the net on a 36inch screen from my couch. Text clear, Images clear..everything.


Now just to clarifiy a few things, i do have to use zoom on my 36XS955 to fit the screen but its good. Infact just so no one thinks im a noob with what looks good and what dont look good when using diffrent video screens for pc's..my backup pc has a 21inch viewsonic graphic series that i use for photoshop editing,etc and my 36XS955 does a nice job of displaying the internet,phooshop editing,etc. Of course not as crisp as my viewsonic monitor but its comparable from my viewing distance.


ALso i do use powerstrip for switching resolutions ..PC games i switch the resolution to 1152x648 and movie playback i use 1920x1080i. I watched some HD movies through my computer onto my 36XS955 and its incredible. I thought upscaled dvd's looked nice and they do..but nothing can touch true high definition movies on this tv set especially when ran thru a pc onto the tv.


Just so you know, you may have to try diffrent drivers for your video card..i noticed some older drivers dont want to work quite right with ati cards and this tv but newer drivers should be fine.


Im really happy with my pc connected to this tv set. It really makes this tv that much greater as a media center as well. I have a pretty nice surround sound system connected to my 36XS955 so listening to music from my computer, watching streaming documentary's off the net, surfing the net,etc on the tv,etc is really freaking nice. Plus xbox 360 connected to it along with a various pc games played on it..im really getting my money's worth out of this tv set.


Im just so glad i went with the 36XS955 instead of the 34XS955 or 34XBR.. i get best of both worlds with widescreen and standard screen aspects. I couldnt of used this tv set with my pc as far as surfing the net on the smaller 34inch sets. Plus i still watch a lot of SD content and i still get that 33inch widescreen on top of it all....


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moegames* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> INow just to clarifiy a few things, i do have to use zoom on my 36XS955 to fit the screen but its good. Infact just so no one thinks im a noob with what looks good and what dont look
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting thought - I did not try zoom when I was set up throught DVI-HDMI - maybe someone else has tried this?


----------



## Moegames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting thought - I did not try zoom when I was set up throught DVI-HDMI - maybe someone else has tried this?



If you have your videocard set up right... 800x600 on this tv via a pc will have the postage stamp effect (black borders all around the image..left,right, top, bottom...if you hit zoom on your remote control..the image will fit the entire screen nicely and it dont look distorted or anything. I guess its something you must do in order to get a nice 800x600 pc display looking right with this particular tv set. I know 800x600 isnt the hottest resolution around to use but if you want to kick back and surf the net while relaxing back in your couch..it works well and everything is clear and crisp from 6-7ft away for me.

*For the new guys wanting to use this tv for monitor and have a ati card:*


In your drivers properties, in the ati display options..make sure you got the following checkmarked..the top row i have all resolutions checkmarked and the part i have circled depending on what driver you use you might need the black circle checkmarked..i dont know why but some driver versions for ati cards need the black circle checkmarked in order to get your display working correctly with this tv. The particular ati drivers im using right now (5.12's) dont require any of the bottom boxes checkmarked for some reason.


After you checkmark those boxes, you will need to switch to say 1920x1080i then back to 800x600 for it to go in effect (or reboot pc), atleast i have to do this everytime and i've probally done this a zillion times on this tv and computer like after i reformat my pc or something and go to reinstall my drivers,etc


After all that, i then use Powerstrip to fine tune placement of my display, i resize it a tad to fine tune the fit of the screen on the tv.


----------



## RalphArch

Even if 800x600 somehow works I imagine from your screen shot above the SONY may be defaulting to one of the 480p (maybe its 720x480p) modes that the monitor natively supports with the default driver. If this is the case I had checked and this (around 720*480 p) worked in 4:3 mode directly with the set as one of the default resolutons out of DVI


What is pretty obvious from looking at things like the great clarity on Memory Stick photos that the set is quite capable of something like 1400*1080 in 4:3 mode- its just a shame we don't have a windows driver available that will do that.


I suppose if I had a choice between the 800x600 4:3 and 1920*1080i widescreen or 1280*720p widescreen I would take one of the latter ones - they did work and were really sharp and clear. Would benefit from large fonts and icon choices.


----------



## Joel47

I'm using a NVidia 6600-based card through component cables (as my PC is almost 50 feet from my TV). Hooking it up was pretty simple -- plug in (included) adapter cable, switch monitor to Clone Monitor + HDTV, set resolution to 1080i. Looks great -- now my problem is convincing my wife that the cables running from my office to the TV are normal...


----------



## zxr35

Thanks for all the information, I have a AMD 939 motherboard lying around, I was hoping to build alittle HTPC with one of those cases that looks more like a recvr and put it in the stand that came with the XS955.


----------



## dr0doom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moegames* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched some HD movies through my computer onto my 36XS955 and its incredible. I thought upscaled dvd's looked nice and they do..but nothing can touch true high definition movies on this tv set especially when ran thru a pc onto the tv.



Could you elaborate how you actually watch a true HD movie on a computer? Do you

download it (huge file I would guess) and play it through some kind of a WinMedia

player? Is it streamed off the net via broadband?


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr0doom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate how you actually watch a true HD movie on a computer? Do you
> 
> download it (huge file I would guess) and play it through some kind of a WinMedia
> 
> player? Is it streamed off the net via broadband?




I don't know about Moegames - but its pretty easy. (As far as source you can get HD movies by recording OTA broadcasts or by firewire from a set top box that has the source channel set to copy freely - today most premium cable cos set to copy once). Several methods I use:


MyHD MDP 130 card - (output set to 1920*1080i)


TheaterTek 2 - video card output set to 1920*1080i using DVI to HDMI cable


Nerovision Showtime


I also normally use an Avel LP2 DVD/network player to stream HD movies stored on various computers to the SONY (LP2 set to 1080i D4 output) - much simpler than an HTPC


----------



## dr0doom

I have a digital channel scan question on my 36XS955. When it scans cable TV for digital

channels, it finds several unencrypted (I have no cable card) chans in the 82.x, 83.x, 89.x,

116.x and 120.x range (mostly HD locals & music). However, I later found out that there were

several "missed" chans in the 114.x and 115.x range, which I can manually tune to. Why

would the channel scan not scan the 114/115 range for digital chans, but pick up all the

rest. I'm getting over 320 digital chans "found", with 67 "shown" (unencrypted). It takes

about 45 minutes to do the entire scan.


----------



## Moegames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr0doom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate how you actually watch a true HD movie on a computer? Do you
> 
> download it (huge file I would guess) and play it through some kind of a WinMedia
> 
> player? Is it streamed off the net via broadband?



Yes, i have downloaded a few movies..sorry if thats not suppose to be said around here but i was too eager to see a HD movie ran off my pc onto my 36XS. And yes they are very large (usually .TS) files. Infact Lord of the Rings HD movies run around 25gb in size (per movie). The picture quality is..well you really gotta see it to believe it...its unlike anything else.


So was Gladiator (18gb in size)..very very impressive, i just couldnt believe the image quality. Some if not all of these movies were recorded from firewire or other methods off a DirectTV or HD Cable airing i believe because some of the movies obviously have the ABC, HBO HD Channel watermark on the lower right corner.


Though i have bought some Windows Media HD movies as well...they look very impressive too. I run those from my pc of course onto my 36XS. My computer is connected from my ATI All In Wonder videocard component output onto my Sony 36XS.


I use BSPlayer Pro and TheaterTek as my movie playback software along with FDDshow and Dscaler5 as added software components.


I have also checked out some X264/Mkv encoded high def movies ran off my pc onto my 36XS..they are compressed down to 4gb to 8gb in size. Take lord of the rings 25gb HD movies..i watched the same encoded with x264 codec ..which was shrunk down to around 8gb in size and honestly..i was hard pressed in telling the diffrence from the 25gb version to the 8gb version. That x264 is a nice codec..i think SkyHD channel is gonna start using that for their movie programs aired on their station soon..thats how good it is.


I dont think streaming high def off the net is a good option right now as you would need a very speedy broadband connection to do it. I have a 5mbit connection..thats not even close to good enough to actually stream a high quality HD movie from the net.


----------



## gerhardb

Folks,


This may have been covered, but:


How good is the picture quality of the KD-36XS955 when displaying SDTV, as opposed to HDTV.


I've looking for a set that also displays SDTV flawlessly.


I've noticed that the XBR 960 still has some PQ issues with SDTV, as opposed to it's flawless display of HDTV pcitures.


(We'll call it a TV for bridging the gap while we wait for all HD content.)


Any information would be really appricated!


Gerhard


----------



## athi

my 36xs955 displays better ota sd picture than my old 32" sd toshiba did. the picture gets worse with the lower channels, but that's likely due to my reception problem and not the fault of the tv. with a good signal, the pq is almost as good as the 4:3 hdtv on zoom mode.


from some of the post i read, the 4:3 pq seems to be related to how the source is broadcast/shot, since most of the newer shows seems to have better pq than the older shows even on a channel that i can get better signal on.


----------



## RalphArch

Gerhard


I don't know how you plan to get your signal - but I see you are moving to germantown. If you plan to use COMCAST Montgomery county they are doing ADS on the analog channels. - The picture on the analogs looks great directly off the cable - and by and large looks crappy off the Motorola STB due to the processing in that tuner.


You can only get the ADS currently by NOT using a cable card and tuning the ADS channels via the QAM tuner (pretty soon the ADS should be available via a digital STB I would imagine - maybe they will encrypt but last I checked all ADS are in the clear) The higher bit rate ADS look great (like 720x480i - these are the popular channels such as discovery,local broadcast etc. Most of the other channels are lower bit rate and don't look as good.


I went to cable card since it was free and I could get rid of a STB but still get the premium channels (You could use a STB and input to TV via the HDMI or component and still get the ADS if you wanted to by splitting the cable - but this won't work with Cable Card) . - the analogs look just great out of the SONY at 4x3 36 inch - obviously not quite as good as a 1080i DTV channel zoomed since its still 480i but the SONY does a great job displaying the signal (something about doubling the horizontal and vertical resolution with scaling


If you are you are still confused you could stop by sometime to see my KD 36xs955


----------



## in2h2o

Hello all. I just purchased this TV at CC for $199.99 without remote but with full manufactures warranty. I think I did good. Purchased without viewing the screen. This is my first HDTV. I am looking for a checklist for a newbie that would help me properly set up this bad boy. I have searched for one but could not locate it. Also, who is the best source for obtaining a remote?? Thank You


----------



## sirfergy

Wow, $199 seems incredibly low.


----------



## in2h2o

Picked up the 36xs955 this evening and they did have the remote. No kidding, I paid $199.99. Now hopefully everything works and when I call Sony tomorrow they will tell me I can purchase extended coverage for an open box TV. I could use some direction on set up-what type of cable to buy etc. I have Dish Network SD for now.


----------



## gerhardb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *in2h2o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked up the 36xs955 this evening and they did have the remote. No kidding, I paid $199.99. Now hopefully everything works and when I call Sony tomorrow they will tell me I can purchase extended coverage for an open box TV. I could use some direction on set up-what type of cable to buy etc. I have Dish Network SD for now.



Is CC Circuit City, or CostCo?


----------



## in2h2o

Sorry, Circuit City


----------



## gerhardb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *in2h2o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, Circuit City



Heh. I checked out the local Circuit City... but all of the decent TVs are gone now.


For $199.00 you KNOW I'd just buy that TV even if I had no place to put it!!


I did see a guy on Craigs List looking to sell it for $800.00, used for a year... it appears it's to big for his house and he's looking for something more reasonable.


Gerhard


----------



## TXLAB

I'm in a bit of a dilemma. My 27" Proscan died on me this week after only 7 yrs. of ownership. I'm considering replacing it with the 36XS-955 that I saw here locally for $845.00+ tax. Should I go this route with the dying breed or go ahead and make the move to the somewhat controversial DLP? I'm not thrilled that my CRT only lasted 7 years, as it was expensive at the time and I figured I would get more life than that, but also fear the DLP technology may not be much better in terms of dependability and may lack in performance. I'm obviously not well versed on TV technology, or the pro's and con's, which is why I'm seeking some guidance.










Also, I'm concerned with the safety aspect of using a non-Sony TV stand with the 36XS.(2 kids under the age of 3) Any suggestions on stands that wil hold a receiver, cable box, TiVo, etc. and support the TV safely? The Sony stand doesn't have enough room for components.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## LDegrelle

My 36xs955 is gorgeous. Do not regret it one bit. Picked mine up for about same price you are looking at, except at Sony Outlet.


I knew that I needed a decent stand that has doors to cover the components because I too have two children - one is 9 months the other just turned 3 years.


You have two choices for storing the TV - go with a simple stand or go with an entertainment center. Center will give you much more room to store components, but finding one that is inexpensive that this TV fits in is hard. The only cheap one I know of is the O'Sullivan Furniture 20920. The TV is very wide (40") so this will fit just fine. Can be had for $315 with free delivery.


I went with the Tech-Craft HXS3436. It is built specifically for the xs955 and even swivels. Glass doors protect components. Additionally it has a bracket that attaches to the TV in the rear to insure that it wont tip over. It has enough room underneath for at least 4 components (2 large shelves with 2 components on each - stacked on each other - may offend some sensibilites). But my cable box gets super warma nd doesnt have enough air flow underneath so I picked up the OmniMount Center Channel Speaker Shelf

for the top of the TV. Looks great too.


You might be bale to rig a strap or something with a entertainment center to hold the TV in place (TV has hole in back to screw in a bracket or strap) but the Techcraft is designed specifically for it.


Good luck!


----------



## RalphArch

Are you sure you can't use the SONY stand? Its sturdy, safe and designed for set.


Mine looks great with just a receiver and a network file/DVD player (AVEL LP2), (which I suppose could be your TIVO)


I use a cable card - and the downside is saving the Sunday paper's TV guide or surfing (due to lack of guide) - but one elated wife.


Previously had a big stand with my RCA MM36100, reciever, HTPC, cable box, and a tangle of wires behind.


My wife is really pleased with the sleek look. All wires are spiral wrapped to a single cord.


HD is great over network from other computers via the Network player, cable card works fine for all subscribed content and at least for me the analogs are much better than out of the cable STB and no need for a separate split.


----------



## in2h2o

Well, I finally got the $199.99 beast in the house. I connected via S-Video and I notice there is a 2-3" sunburst in the bottom left corner. I have allot to learn and do to get this TV set up properly but is the sunburst a common fatal illness. Thanks


----------



## gerhardb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *in2h2o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I finally got the $199.99 beast in the house. I connected via S-Video and I notice there is a 2-3" sunburst in the bottom left corner. I have allot to learn and do to get this TV set up properly but is the sunburst a common fatal illness. Thanks



Well, it's under warranty... The question is: Will Sony fix it, or give you a new unit?


----------



## TXLAB

Well, I picked up the 955 last night and got it in the house. (barely) I opened the box, and no instruction manual was included. The box appeared to be factory sealed, so I find this to be a little strange? Thankfully the remote was there though. Is it best to go back to the store to obtain a copy or just get ahold of Sony directly?


Also, what cables are best for connecting to receiver, DVD, cable box, etc? I'm new to anything high tech. in the A/V world so go easy on me!


Lastly, I think I remembered reading about getting an extended warranty though Sony rather than the store where it was purchased? Does anyone have the name or web address for that?


Thanks!


----------



## in2h2o

TXLAB~ I am going thru this right now too. If you need warranty coverage and it was purchased anywhere other than Sony Style call 1-866-766-9259.


----------



## LDegrelle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure you can't use the SONY stand? Its sturdy, safe and designed for set.



Cant speak for anyone else's kids, but I need the doors on the stand so that my urchins dont start pushing buttons and changing settings. Sony stand would have been perfect except for wide open access.


If you dont have kids or if they arent super curious, I would highly recommend the Sony Stand.


----------



## TXLAB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDegrelle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cant speak for anyone else's kids, but I need the doors on the stand so that my urchins dont start pushing buttons and changing settings. Sony stand would have been perfect except for wide open access.
> 
> 
> If you dont have kids or if they arent super curious, I would highly recommend the Sony Stand.



I've got 2 kids under the age of 3, so components behind closed doors is preferable for me as well. I ran across a couple of nice stands, but we're talking $500-$700.00. I was hoping to find a fit for less, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. Built-ins and a crane to put the TV in is only other alternative to the expensive stands.


----------



## in2h2o

Well, because I paid less than $250.00 Sony will not offer me any extended service plans. Bummer! The good news is that the sunburst is rarely noticeable. Now I have to figure out which way I want to go; an new receiver with HDMI connection or upgrade my Dish service to HD.


Ok, even reading my own post reveals my confusion! I wont view any HD content from my receiver right?? How do HD disc players work? What is it that they are actually upconverting when a standard DVD is played??


----------



## DrMark_VA

Got mine a few weeks ago, but due to a death in the family, I haven't been able to really play with it.


So far, regular ol' SD cable looks great, except on some channels that I think have signal problems.


----------



## DrMark_VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...any way to disconnect the circuitry on the onboard speakers to make them availble to be powered by my receiver as the center channel? (Why wouldn't manufacturer's make this a standard feature?



Great question!


I have wondered about this for a long time, but have not found an answer. If anyone knows, please post!


Thanks.


----------



## in2h2o

Does this feature allow for the playback of MP3 files or is it only for picture and movie files?


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *in2h2o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does this feature allow for the playback of MP3 files or is it only for picture and movie files?



Yes


It will play mp3 files - but during a slide show. So put a couple pictures in a folder and all your mp3 in the root directory and play away


Or get a file player like the avel lp2 and play them on that into the SONY


but even that throws a picture up on the screen


----------



## in2h2o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> It will play mp3 files - but during a slide show. So put a couple pictures in a folder and all your mp3 in the root directory and play away
> 
> 
> Or get a file player like the avel lp2 and play them on that into the SONY
> 
> 
> but even that throws a picture up on the screen



Great. Thanks


----------



## mphruby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, $199 seems incredibly low.




Unless it is damaged, I find this price hard to believe.


----------



## in2h2o

mphruby: I purchased this set from a Circuit City in So. California. I am not exagertaing when I say that I purchased it for $199.99. It was off in the corner in the TV section on the floor with no price tag. I inquired and was told the price. It appears to have been a floor model as the remote had velcro on it to attach to the side of the TV. It is up and running. It has a slight scratch on the bottom of the case and an extremely slight almost unnoticeable orangeish yellow half circle in the bottom left corner of the screen. With the exception of some tweaking that it needs it seems great. I am able to use all of the features from the remote and on the set itself. The sound is awesome too!. I don't know why they let it go at that price but in all honesty that is what I paid.


----------



## mphruby

If that's what you paid, that's what you paid.

I have mine set up with CableCard. (although I have to reset it about once every 2 weeks)

Even the analog channels look good, however, the HD channels look unbelievable!

PBS in particular is like real life.

Congrats...


----------



## RalphArch




mphruby said:


> I have mine set up with CableCard. (although I have to reset it about once every 2 weeks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to reset? (I never have)
Click to expand...


----------



## mphruby

I lose about half the channels for some reason.

When I go into the CableCard diagnostics and reset it, I get all the channels back.

Go figure...


----------



## Heliosphann

So I just picked up one of these bad boys brand new...


Looks AMAZING with my Oppo DVD player hooked up via HDMI.


BUT... I'm super disappointed how my Dish Network via S-Video looks now. HORRIBLE! What a staggering difference between my old Sony Wega 32" that was 6-7 years old.


Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## dr0doom

Not me. Dont do dish here. Too much compression/pixelation. My basic analog cable looks

great on my KD-36XS955. I even get local channels in HD for free on the basic cable.

No OTA needed either.


----------



## ShredMeister

Hi there all. Just bought this television from Fry's 2 days ago for $722 USD brand new, although it had been previously returned by a customer before me, apparently because it was too heavy for them to deal with. There were 3 available, and all 3 were previously returned for some reason, according to the floorman. I brought my Xbox 360 in to the store to test out the screens that I was interested in. I initially came in with the thought of picking up an LCD screen, but after all the units I tested, I ended up sticking with the tried and true CRT tech. I tried out a Mitsubishi DLP, but the color wheel separation was aggravating... I tried out a couple of 40= inch LCDs within my pricerange, and they were underwhelming at best to my standards.


I eventually led myself to the CRT section, and there were 3 televisions that caught my eye. One was a larger version of my previous TV, some sort of Phillips 32" widescreen, which didn't even have 720p (and the PQ was even worse than my 26" variant to boot), and the 2 others were both the 4:3 and 16:9 versions of the television we are talking about. I've always wanted a Sony Trinitron HDTV with the superfine pitch so that I can achieve a similar type of detail my 21" Dell Trinitron computer monitor puts out. I was willing to throw down 1500 on a tv that day, but the 36XS was the clear choice, especially for someone as biased to CRT as I am. I was hoping for a VGA input so I can hook up my computer and my Sega Dreamcast up, but dollars to donuts, the concern was minimal.


I gathered a small crowd around myself while demoing Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter, and I even ended up selling another patron on the same television.


I have one unfortunate issue with the set, aside from a lack of a VGA input, I ended up dropping the set while getting it up the stairs from a distance of about 5 inches. Those 5 inches were more than enough to crack the front left foot. At first, I thought the damage was merely cosmetic, and I didn't initially notice any color distortion. But a day later, I started to notice that the side I dropped it on has an EXTREMELY faint bluish hue. But it still pisses me off. Does anybody know if I'll have any luck with the refrigerator magnet technique or something similar to attempt to fix or remedy this problem? Also, in regards to the lack of VGA, I have a VGA-to-Component cord I bought for another application a while back......could I possibly use that to hook the computer up?


Overall, and excellent TV for an excellent price. Any help on the questions above would be appreciated.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShredMeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, in regards to the lack of VGA, I have a VGA-to-Component cord I bought for another application a while back......could I possibly use that to hook the computer up?
> 
> 
> Overall, and excellent TV for an excellent price. Any help on the questions above would be appreciated.




If you get a dvi to hdmi cable and you video card has dvi output that works fine - but realize the SONY driver for HDTVs is not specifically designed for the 36 inch 4*3 so for highest resolution on this set you will be using either 1080i or 720p outputs from your video card. Mine has them and they worked fine; but I would have preferred a 1440*1080i full screen mode (versus the 1920*1080i letterbox)


Don't see why it wouldn't work exactly the same through the vga output with a breakout cable with your video card output set to component and a supported resolution like above. Most current video cards should have these settings


----------



## ShredMeister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you get a dvi to hdmi cable and you video card has dvi output that works fine - but realize the SONY driver for HDTVs is not specifically designed for the 36 inch 4*3 so for highest resolution on this set you will be using either 1080i or 720p outputs from your video card. Mine has them and they worked fine; but I would have preferred a 1440*1080i full screen mode (versus the 1920*1080i letterbox)



That's too bad it won't go full screen. It's funny, because I have a VGA cable for my Xbox 360, and that supports 640 x 480, 848x480, 1024 x 768, 1280 x 720, 1280 x 768, 1280 x 1024, and 1360 x 768. I started thinking, and took that VGA to Component cable I had, attached the 2 cables together at the VGA end, and piped the signal from the 360 to my component system selector (which runs to the XS). I found out that the set picked up 640x480, 1280x720 and 1360x768, but all modes' feeds had varying levels of instability and had a pink hue to everything. So converting the VGA into component didn't work. Must be some sort of software incompatibility with the 2 signals. But it's kinda dumb that the folks in charge of HD signals didn't make fullscreen variants, because fullscreen HDTVs obviously exist. The point is that my 360 can play all they way up to 1280x1024 on a computer monitor, but the only way to display fullscreen on the XS is to change the settings to 480p, since there's no VGA port. The XS' screen resolution is magnificent. It's bewildering to me why they didn't include a VGA port on the set. I bet that set could display 1600x1200 no problem.


But thanks for the lead to the hdmi to dvi conversion cord. Just bought one on eBay.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShredMeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's too bad it won't go full screen. It's funny, because I have a VGA cable for my Xbox 360, and that supports 640 x 480, 848x480, 1024 x 768, 1280 x 720, 1280 x 768, 1280 x 1024, and 1360 x 768. I started thinking, and took that VGA to Component cable I had, attached the 2 cables together at the VGA end, and piped the signal from the 360 to my component system selector (which runs to the XS). I found out that the set picked up 640x480, 1280x720 and 1360x768, but all modes' feeds had varying levels of instability and had a pink hue to everything. .



When I was playing with this (got the cable and tried it out but no longer hooked up) there was a full screen mode that worked out of the video card DVI to the 36xs955. It was something like 720x480 - can't really rememember exactly but my point above was that the HD mode output also worked and that was much higher resolution so I would have probably used that instead of the low res 480 full screen.


I agree its a shame that there's not a decent driver for it. Clearly can do pretty well as a monitor just by looking at the way it handles the photos on the memory stick - just no drivers to get it working.


----------



## ShredMeister

i was going to link something, but I don't have 5 posts yet to my name. It won't let me link until I get 5 posts. So I'm gonna do that right now...


----------



## ShredMeister

post 4


----------



## ShredMeister

post 5


----------



## ShredMeister

How about this device?

http://www.digitalconnection.com/Pro...deo/dcp261.ASP 


Apparently, with this unit I could pipe VGA or Component into it, and get a DVI-i signal that I can pump into the XS' hdmi input....and would I get a fullscreen PC feed? Or does this box still only have widescreen HD support?


----------



## RalphArch

I have no idea - m,aybe someone else does. All I can tell you is that when I had the tv hooked up to the dvi out of my video card and into the HDMI input - the computer auto detected a SONY TV and the resolutions that would work for me were the HD widescreen ones and the low res 720*480 full screen one. ( plus some lower still 4x3 modes)


You could take one for the team and try it out but I wouldn't risk $200 to test it


I did check Powerstrip forums as well before buying the dvi/hdmi cable and I'm pretty sure the specific timing they have for this set equates to the 720*480 - which I imagine would be via the component inputs


----------



## in2h2o

Well, as I explore more into my $199.99 set I have found that I am unable to view the zoom, horizontal expand and vertical expand modes when depressing the screen mode button on the remote. Any ideas what this means? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sirfergy

They only show up in certain modes. What mode are you using?


----------



## in2h2o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They only show up in certain modes. What mode are you using?



I am only able to view the FULL screen mode. This occurrs regardless of which Picture or DRC mode is choosen. Are the other Screen modes only available depending on what format - DVD, TV etc. is being viewed? I only tested this while viewing DISH Network content.


----------



## dr0doom

You can only get different zoom modes if the picture is "digital" or HD. Analog channels are

full screen mode only.


----------



## in2h2o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr0doom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can only get different zoom modes if the picture is "digital" or HD. Analog channels are
> 
> full screen mode only.



Ahha, thanks. I will do some further investigating and report my findings


----------



## Macdamacs

Amazon has this set at $1040+$220 for shipping and this is the cheapest I have found it at online. Has anyone seen it cheaper online? I have noticed that some have found very cheap in store open box ones and I will try my luck at that as well. Is anyone in the chicagoland area that has found one in store?


I want an hdtv that best fits my xbox 360, is this one of the best choices? It seems like a very good choice, but any input would be appreciated.


While playing the xbox 360 will 1080i be in letterbox 16:9 and the only way to play full screen would be at 480p?


These are the only questions I can think of right now. Im almost sure I am going to purchase this tv. Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## cajieboy

I think(?) there's a Sony Style Store in the Chicago area. They may have a refurb. Ask them.


----------



## in2h2o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *in2h2o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahha, thanks. I will do some further investigating and report my findings



Well, I had failed to have the tuner search for HD signals. All is well and i have 10-12 HD broadcasts that I am able to view and the screen options are working. great picture aside from some tweaking I need to perform.


----------



## in2h2o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *in2h2o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I had failed to have the tuner search for HD signals. All is well and i have 10-12 HD broadcasts that I am able to view and the screen options are working. great picture aside from some tweaking I need to perform.



Well I was fooled by what was SD broadcasts being converted to the 1080 format.


I really only get two OTA HD broadcasts in the LA area, Channel 7 local news and a PBS station. There is so much to learn


----------



## Assayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macdamacs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone in the chicagoland area that has found one in store?



It is a little farther than you wanted to drive but the Fry's store just north of Indianapolis had this model and several other Sony CRTs at very attractive prices. I won't quote numbers because of forum rules, but it made me want to cry when I saw that they had the 36XS and 34XS models for about what I paid for a 32XS in March.


----------



## hfk

OK here's one: bought my KD-36XS955 about 1.5 years ago, but just now got round to feeding it Digital/HDTV (my HD is OTA). I'm blown away by the picture, and am definitely hooked.


Despite the rave reviews for the KD-36XS955, I wasn't really impressed with it untill now.


Here's my question: I'm considering an upgrade to a Plasma or an LCD (NOT a projection), something in the 50" range. Can I expect the same level of vividness and picture quality from a flat panel as I get from the KD-36XS955? I recall folks here raving about the picture quality of the KD-36XS955, and their talk of the superiority of CRTs, even when compared with the latest and greatest Flat Panels. Will I be disappointed if I upgrade to a large flat panel (I'm considering a 50").


Thanks


----------



## shugazer9

You might find the black levels rather disappointing compared to a CRT. Have you considered going the Front Projector route? They can be an excellent compliment to each other. Nothing beats a REALLY large screen for movies & sports, especially in HD. The Sony is perfect for when you are watching regular TV or DVD.


----------



## hfk

Shug,


Thanks for the reply: I'd wondered about the contrast of LCD/Plasma. The KD-36XS955 HD contrast is excellent.


I want to avoid projection. I would like to hang m next tv in the living room: the KD-36XS955 is pretty overpowering physically, and, despite the fact that my living room is average to large, the KD-36XS955 is still aesthtically distracting.


----------



## Doom4420

I accicentally posted this in the 30xs955 thread, but I'll ask it here if anyone knows:


I've seen a post through this thread discussing the xs955's resolution to be 1440 x 1080i. I have recently purchased a Toshiba Hd dvd player and was wondering, since the movies have all been in 2:35 ratio, what the actual resolution of the movie playing on the TV would be? Obviously, the width would be 1440, but what about the height at 2:35 and 1:85. Does anyone know what the height resolution would be? Thanks!!!


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom4420* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I accicentally posted this in the 30xs955 thread, but I'll ask it here if anyone knows:
> 
> 
> I've seen a post through this thread discussing the xs955's resolution to be 1440 x 1080i. I have recently purchased a Toshiba Hd dvd player and was wondering, since the movies have all been in 2:35 ratio, what the actual resolution of the movie playing on the TV would be? Obviously, the width would be 1440, but what about the height at 2:35 and 1:85. Does anyone know what the height resolution would be? Thanks!!!




I don't think that's right. 1440x1080i would be something like what I send my RCA MM36100 via a MyHD card to get full screen 4:3 on that TV. I imagine the TV is really doing whatever it can (930 or so by 540 p) with that signal


The SONY letterboxes with a 1080i signal - so its not 1440 but 1920 horizontal you should be sending it


And then it resolves 1400 or so lines with that signal.


The SONY can't do high resolution full screen with existing SONY drivers. Best I got was something like 720 by 480p for full screen.


However the resolution appears limited by the drivers - not the TV as you can put a memory card in with a high resolution image and precisely determine what the set can display - That's how you can determine the 1400 vertical lines horizontally spaced.


I don't know about the vertical resolution capability - my point was that video (with a high resolution signal and not 480i) is limited to the letter box and not the entire height which is a bummer, althought to my eyes in FULL mode w an HD signal the resolution appears to be the same (pixel wise but not inch wise) as in Normal mode


----------



## Doom4420

I guess, what I've think I've read from previous posts is that since this tv really is analog, even if you put out a 2:35 image to the screen, it will display all 1080 lines in the 2:35 image, wasting no scan lines on the black bar above or below the letterbox. If this is so, shouldn't it be able to resolve all 1080 lines from the HD dvd player I have?


----------



## sirfergy

Anyone know who to complain to about broadcasters broadcasting 4:3 content wrapped in 16:9 so there are black bars on all four sides?


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know who to complain to about broadcasters broadcasting 4:3 content wrapped in 16:9 so there are black bars on all four sides?



For 4:3 broadcasts, you should use a separate input on the TV dedicated for 4:3 SD and connect w/a S-Video cord. You will then get the fullscreen pic.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For 4:3 broadcasts, you should use a separate input on the TV dedicated for 4:3 SD and connect w/a S-Video cord. You will then get the fullscreen pic.



sirfergy seems to be discussing 4:3 material in an HDsignal - which to me is easy enough just to hit the screen button on remote twice for full mode. This ability is one of the prime reasons I bought the kd 36sx955 versus a 16:9 model.


As far as the black bars all around; its just pillarboxed by the broadcaster. What would you have them do with 4:3 material. It took years to convince some stations that we don't want stretched 4:3 material; just give us the original aspect ratio. The "postage stamp" effect is because the SONY letterboxes all HD content.


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sirfergy seems to be discussing 4:3 material in an HDsignal - which to me is easy enough just to hit the screen button on remote twice for full mode. This ability is one of the prime reasons I bought the kd 36sx955 versus a 16:9 model.
> 
> 
> As far as the black bars all around; its just pillarboxed by the broadcaster. What would you have them do with 4:3 material. It took years to convince some stations that we don't want stretched 4:3 material; just give us the original aspect ratio. The "postage stamp" effect is because the SONY letterboxes all HD content.



Call me slow, but I'm not sure I fully understand the problem. On my 40XBR, I watch all HD broadcast on Video 6 input using component cables, and may only see a pillared screen during a commercial break of an HD broadcast. As for 4:3 SD broadcasts, I use Video 1 input w/S-Video and get fullscreen unless the SD broadcast is filmed & shown in widescreen format. I never zoom any program, period. It's easy to switch inputs, so what problem am I missing here that doesn't have a simple remedy?


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's easy to switch inputs, so what problem am I missing here that doesn't have a simple remedy?



My point was its just as easy to full screen (your zoom) a 4:3 show (1440x1080i) on an HD channel as it is to switch inputs and watch an s-video input. Seems like either way would work to get rid of the postage stamp - and probably be of the same quality as the source is all 480i anyway.


----------



## shugazer9

I find the "postage stamp" 4x3 to be very watchable. I prefer to watch the HD version of my local news stamped. as it were, rather than the analog full-screen version. The picture is much sharper and detailed.


----------



## sirfergy

For the same reasons shugazer9 mentioned, it just looks better on the digital version. Unfortunately, zoom mode cuts off a good percentage of what is broadcast.


I didn't realize it was Sony postage stamping, I thought it was the broadcasters mislabling their content? Wouldn't it be easier for the broadcaster to set the flags correctly for what they're showing at the time?


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't realize it was Sony postage stamping, I thought it was the broadcasters mislabling their content? Wouldn't it be easier for the broadcaster to set the flags correctly for what they're showing at the time?



What flags? A 4:3 flag? No such animal in the broadcast stream. The broadcaster is still sending out 1920x1080i (or 720p equivalent)even though everything outside the inner 1440 is dark (look at the edges of your postage stamp - they are ever so much a little less black than the letterbox black bars above and below which don't have a signal.)


The only reason you can Full screen is because you bought a 4:3 TV with such a feature incorporated. The 16x9 display owners only have wierd stretch modes available.


I am a little surpised by this discussion as it (4:3 full mode on a digital HD signal) really was a key feature of why I bought this set. Apparently wasn't as important to some; although I understand what shugazar9 is saying I would normally full size such content since many times it appears much sharper than the equivalent 480i analog counterpart and I like it bigger if it stays sharp


----------



## cajieboy

Ralph, you're right, I don't seem to have that feature on my 40XBR, but I'm sure I'd like it. Someone once posted about a so-called "jump fix" for the 40XBR going through the Service Menu but I never tried it. When viewing HD broadcasts on Video 6, I get a 37" 16:9 pic. Fortunately for me, 4:3 SD on Video 1 w/fullscreen usually gives me 40" of near DVD quality, and that was my main reason for buying a large Tube that can perform excellentl in both aspect ratios & broadcast resolutions.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doom4420* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess, what I've think I've read from previous posts is that since this tv really is analog, even if you put out a 2:35 image to the screen, it will display all 1080 lines in the 2:35 image, wasting no scan lines on the black bar above or below the letterbox. If this is so, shouldn't it be able to resolve all 1080 lines from the HD dvd player I have?



Well its analog on each horizontal scan line but there are a finite number of these scan lines (1080 lines eg digital in the vertical dimension). I have serious doubt whether the tv can resolve 1080 horizontal lines vertically when letterboxed. But maybe your HD dvd player can display photos?


If so try this page's 1920x1080 test image and see if you can fully resolve the horizontal lines (and the one line offsets) in Region 1. (I have to use a 500% zoom on my LCD monitor - [which is set to 1024x768] to clearly see the lines and their offsets)


----------



## ShredMeister

SUBJECT CHANGE


I'd like to report that I am now typing this to you on my 36XS in 1600x1200 fullscreen.


I've been hunting for a way to do this, and I've finally found it. There are a few catches, though. 1, you have to set the TV to VERTICAL EXPAND mode, 2, you have to have a COMPATIBLE ATI VIDEO CARD, and 3, you have to purchase this:



















(Note: I tried to post a link to an auction on eBay, but it wouldn't allow it. Go to eBay and simply type in "ati dvi component converter").


The above is a DVI to Component converter module that has dip switches on it to control what type of signal your tv will allow. The Dip switches are as follows:


-480i

-480p

-540p

-720p

-1080i

-16:9


Each of these switches can be set to an ON or OFF position (although the manual for the product states that 540p must remain OFF regardless).


I have an ATI Radeon X1600, and with the dip switches set to all of the compatible signal feeds, I am able to pipe through anything from as low as 640x480 all the way up to 2048x1536, although at that resolution, the 36XS can only display that resolution through it's own maximum limitations (presumably 1080i).


It's not perfect...there are about 10-20 pixels' worth of image cropped on each boarder, but you can still see the Start button and the Back button on an internet browser, for example. And at this 1600x1200 resolution, the image seems to be very much progressive, as there is no flicker, and the DRC button does not work.


CORRECTION: It turns out that the image feed is indeed interlaced. It seemed progresive to me at first due to the static nature of the Windows environment. But after dragging windows around, you can start to see the lines separate. I just don't know why the DRC button does not work... It is still an excellent picture, and the text (at 1600x1200) is very legible.


----------



## Heliosphann

I've had my 36XS955 for about a month and a half now and out of nowhere the other day I just noticed that there is some bowing at the bottom of the screen. It's only noticeable when watching letterboxed material, but the bottom line arc's very slightly. I'm pretty sure this just started happening a few days ago, because I don't see how i didn't notice it before. Any way, now it's really starting to bug me and I even went in the service menu to try to fix it. I'm having trouble finding the right setting to adjust however...


Does anybody have this problem on their set?


----------



## Yaboosh

I have a few questions about the 36XS955.


Did anyone ever measure the box that this unit comes in? If so, what are the measurements?


Is a dolley the best way to transport this beast upstairs? Or is just picking it up (with a buddy or two of course) still the best way to transport it?



Anybody have any guess whether or not Amazon will still be carrying it in a month and a half? I am moving at that time and do not have access to a Sony Outlet. I would hate to have to move it into my current apartment and then into my new apartment, but if it may go out of stock in this amount of time, I may not have a choice.


----------



## shugazer9

I recently developed a problem with my 36XS955. I have been noticing some shaking on the edges of the picture for a while, mostly when displaying guide info, etc... from a Moto HD cable box connected via component. A few days ago the picture became extremely overscanned, with the sides missing about 1/2 inch of info. Also, it appears the "screen" button on my remote is not working. I left the unit unplugged overnight, but that didnt help. Any diagnosis, guys? Is this something which can be fixed in the service menu and if so, how? Thanks in advance, Rick.


----------



## Moegames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yaboosh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a few questions about the 36XS955.
> 
> 
> Did anyone ever measure the box that this unit comes in? If so, what are the measurements?
> 
> 
> Is a dolley the best way to transport this beast upstairs? Or is just picking it up (with a buddy or two of course) still the best way to transport it?
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any guess whether or not Amazon will still be carrying it in a month and a half? I am moving at that time and do not have access to a Sony Outlet. I would hate to have to move it into my current apartment and then into my new apartment, but if it may go out of stock in this amount of time, I may not have a choice.



Probally the best way to handle this tv is with two other people. I dont think a dolley would work though i could be wrong. I dont know the messurements though its a mighty big box it comes in. It took me and two other friends of mine to get it into my house.


As far as availability, you'll be able to find this set at Sonystyle as a last resort but there are places you can find this set and you will be fine two months from now i getting this set if you want it bad enough.


Im totally happy with my set, i've had it for almost a year now and i cant find any flaws with it besides its sheer weight..other then the weight, its the best HD picture i have ever seen. I've had plenty of hours in front of a 3000 dollar plasma, A10 Sony and this 36 Sony CRT till outshines those sets in terms of PQ.


Also, if your into gaming..this set is one of kind with xbox 360 Hi Def gaming..


I use my PC on this set as well for surfing the net.. i get very crisp detail with text and images when sitting 7 ft from the set while on the internet.


Best bang for the buck... you get a nice 33 inch widescreen HD picture and a HUGE 36inch Standard Def picture.


----------



## Moegames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShredMeister* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SUBJECT CHANGE
> 
> 
> I'd like to report that I am now typing this to you on my 36XS in 1600x1200 fullscreen.
> 
> 
> I've been hunting for a way to do this, and I've finally found it. There are a few catches, though. 1, you have to set the TV to VERTICAL EXPAND mode, 2, you have to have a COMPATIBLE ATI VIDEO CARD, and 3, you have to purchase this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note: I tried to post a link to an auction on eBay, but it wouldn't allow it. Go to eBay and simply type in "ati dvi component converter").
> 
> 
> The above is a DVI to Component converter module that has dip switches on it to control what type of signal your tv will allow. The Dip switches are as follows:
> 
> 
> -480i
> 
> -480p
> 
> -540p
> 
> -720p
> 
> -1080i
> 
> -16:9
> 
> 
> Each of these switches can be set to an ON or OFF position (although the manual for the product states that 540p must remain OFF regardless).
> 
> 
> I have an ATI Radeon X1600, and with the dip switches set to all of the compatible signal feeds, I am able to pipe through anything from as low as 640x480 all the way up to 2048x1536, although at that resolution, the 36XS can only display that resolution through it's own maximum limitations (presumably 1080i).
> 
> 
> It's not perfect...there are about 10-20 pixels' worth of image cropped on each boarder, but you can still see the Start button and the Back button on an internet browser, for example. And at this 1600x1200 resolution, the image seems to be very much progressive, as there is no flicker, and the DRC button does not work.
> 
> 
> CORRECTION: It turns out that the image feed is indeed interlaced. It seemed progresive to me at first due to the static nature of the Windows environment. But after dragging windows around, you can start to see the lines separate. I just don't know why the DRC button does not work... It is still an excellent picture, and the text (at 1600x1200) is very legible.



I been using my computer on this set for a months now..almost a year. I didnt need any of that besides my ATI videocard and my Component out to the set... i dont use that ultra high resolution though neither. I just 800x600 for surfing the net ..which to me is perfect on this set at 36inches full screen..it rocks totally. For movie playback, i switch my tv to 1920x1080i.... incredible visuals dude.


This tv with a computer connected to it is just freaking awesome


----------



## STEELERSRULE

I am going to post this in the the official thread as well.


Came across 2 Open box 36XS955 for $749+tax each.


They both have been on the floor for at least 6 months, maybe more.


Neither one appears to have any picture problems such as burn-in, or anything else, other than the picture seems kinda dark, especially if it is not in VIVID mode. I though I read somewhere that this is a slight problem with these sets, but after calibration by the individual or a pro, this is no longer a problem. Or is it?


Although these tv's have been, on average, ON about 12 hours a day for at least 6 months, possibly more, are they HEAVILY BEATEN IN or are they worth it, even at that low price?


I hate to get it, and then have it crap out after a short time. Is there anyway to find out time usage using the service menu soemhow?


This would be my main tv(at about 6-8 hours of use a day, maybe less) so I was wondering if it was worth it?


----------



## RalphArch




STEELERSRULE said:


> They both have been on the floor for at least 6 months, maybe more.
> 
> 
> Although these tv's have been, on average, ON about 12 hours a day for at least 6 months, possibly more, are they HEAVILY BEATEN IN or are they worth it, even at that low price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only had my 36XS955 about 4 months - and still loving it (SONY Outlet refurb). I bought an RCA mm36100 36 inch direct view about 6 years ago that was a Radio Shack floor model on for about a year that was on closeout. That TV is still going strong and its better picture than most all 36 inch HDTVs today, not including the SONY SFP models.
> 
> 
> I realize my RCA experience may not carry over to the SONY - but it seems likely that if the TV doesn't fail under the warrenty you also will be in for a long haul with it and the time in the store should not matter that much
Click to expand...


----------



## Frank Booth

I've had a kd-36sx955 for close to 3 months, recently I've been having a problem with a local over the air channels reception. Even if the antenna is aimed to pull in the strongest signal, the station seems to display itself only intermitently. I tune to the channel, and it says no signal at the top of the screen, the screen is blank, I go to the antenna signal strength meter and it says 87 percent. Some times if I change to another channel and switch back, the channel is on, some times it is on and then drops out, even with the signal strenth meter saying there is a strong signal. Lately, it is never on or if it is it will drop out within 30 seconds or a minute.

I just ran new quad shield cable, I have an antenna rotor, a radio shack high gain signal amplified with a pre-amp mounted on the antenna mast, and a radio shack mid range uhf/vhf antenna ( 60 - 90 mile range). The local station is within 50 miles, and until recently I have not had a problem like this with any of the channels I can receive.

I don't know if this is the t.v or maybe the amplifier. I cant understand why it says there is a strong signal, yet there is no picture. This happens with the HD and SD channel, but not with the analog channel broadcasted by this station.

Has anyone had a similar problem with their tuner?


----------



## shugazer9

Well, my 36XS955 began to mess up on me- one year and 5 days after buying it... (My typical luck) Took it to a repair shop and they quoted me $595.00 to replace 2 boards. That is the third Sony product in a row that has had problems, the others a refurb computer monitor and an HS10 FP. What has happened to the reliable Sony?


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank Booth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had a kd-36sx955 for close to 3 months, recently I've been having a problem with a local over the air channels reception. Even if the antenna is aimed to pull in the strongest signal, the station seems to display itself only intermitently. I tune to the channel, and it says no signal at the top of the screen, the screen is blank, I go to the antenna signal strength meter and it says 87 percent. Some times if I change to another channel and switch back, the channel is on, some times it is on and then drops out, even with the signal strenth meter saying there is a strong signal. Lately, it is never on or if it is it will drop out within 30 seconds or a minute.
> 
> I just ran new quad shield cable, I have an antenna rotor, a radio shack high gain signal amplified with a pre-amp mounted on the antenna mast, and a radio shack mid range uhf/vhf antenna ( 60 - 90 mile range). The local station is within 50 miles, and until recently I have not had a problem like this with any of the channels I can receive.
> 
> I don't know if this is the t.v or maybe the amplifier. I cant understand why it says there is a strong signal, yet there is no picture. This happens with the HD and SD channel, but not with the analog channel broadcasted by this station.
> 
> Has anyone had a similar problem with their tuner?



Frank,


If I understand you correctly, this seems to be a problem on ONE HD/SD channel.


Or is it on ALL of your OTA SD/HD stations?


If it is on the one channel alone, maybe THEY are having problems with their signal, as this is not uncommon.


If I were you, I would go into the LOCAL HDTV INFO Thread, find your market you are located in, and ask people near you if they are having the same issue with that channel as well.


If they are, then it is not your tv, it is the station. Something is wrong with their transmitter or something.


If no one else is experiencing it, and you are having this problem on ALL of your OTA stations, then it might be a problem with the TV.


Just make sure all your connections are snug, and the wire you just laid out isn't crimped anywhere. maybe it is a bad cable, but I doubt it(it is possible though).


But I would go into the LOCAL HDTV INFO Thread first to find out if it is a station problem.


Also need to know if this is happening on all your OTA stations(CLEAR QAM CABLE HD/SD stations as well?) or not.


----------



## Frank Booth

I am having the problem just with one station, on it's HD channel and on it's SD channel, it's analog channel works fine.


I'll look for post about my local area HD channels and see what they are saying about this channel.


Thanks for the feed back.

I just find it strange that the t.v. says there is a strong signal when there is no picture present.


----------



## blastoff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank Booth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having the problem just with one station, on it's HD channel and on it's SD channel, it's analog channel works fine.
> 
> 
> I'll look for post about my local area HD channels and see what they are saying about this channel.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feed back.
> 
> I just find it strange that the t.v. says there is a strong signal when there is no picture present.



Frank,


Your talking about KCUV DT in DMA130. The problem is not with your TV, it is with the station. They have corruption in their signal, they can't find it and it is driving some of us crazy. Some receivers are sensitive to garbage that is introduced to the signal, which is the case here. I've been working with KCVU in attempt to identify and rectify the problem.


John


----------



## Frank Booth

Won't a dvi to hdmi cable work best for connecting a computer to the 36XS955? Why use an adaper and component cables, or just component cables?


----------



## Compass

Hey, guys. Sorry if this has been discussed already, but is there any problem using the Oppo DV-970HD with this set? I perused the DVD/TV combo posting thread, but didn't see anyone with this setup (though I may have missed it). I'll be buying one shortly unless somebody says, STOP, DISPLAYS CRAPPY ON THE 36XS955 FOR SOME STRANGE REASON!


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Compass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> unless somebody says, STOP, DISPLAYS CRAPPY ON THE 36XS955 FOR SOME STRANGE REASON!



Isn't that an upscaler? STOP - you have an HD set. Consider a player capable of HD playback (maybe an IODATA LP2 and revert the firmware for HD upconvert, do a filter mod for clarity - or other HD capable player versus upscaling


----------



## Compass

Uh-oh. This is more complicated than I thought. Glad I checked here first. I thought I could get away with not doing the research on the DVD player. Apparently I was mistaken!


----------



## RalphArch

If you are only interested in DVD playback (480i) upscaling is the way to go. But if you want to upscale DVDs, playback High Definition movies and TV shows (ts files) consider an HD playback capable device that also does DVDs is my only point - plus if you aren't interested in an HTPC hookup to your TV something like an LP2 also will do limited web surfing and file playback from a network.


----------



## shugazer9

I had a Samsung 950 which upscaled to 1080i and it looked Great on this set(until the player crapped out) Many people are saying that the Toshiba HD-DVD player has the best upconversion of SD yet. I must also say that my Denon 2200 DVD player looks great using the TVs line interpolater which displays it in 960i.


----------



## Compass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't that an upscaler? STOP - you have an HD set. Consider a player capable of HD playback (maybe an IODATA LP2 and revert the firmware for HD upconvert, do a filter mod for clarity - or other HD capable player versus upscaling



I couldn't find any info on this IODATA LP2 player. How much are we talking about? Any reason I shouldn't go with the Toshiba HD-A1? Seems to be a popular model. The official thread is so gargantuan, though, I haven't made much of a dent.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Compass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't find any info on this IODATA LP2 player. How much are we talking about? Any reason I shouldn't go with the Toshiba HD-A1? Seems to be a popular model. The official thread is so gargantuan, though, I haven't made much of a dent.



Here is a 4000 post thread on it lp2 thread 


and a newer thread with links is here here 


It was around $200 after rebate when I bought it. You do need to revert firmware to get upscaling (or rip to files) and get rid of some filters for best viewing

iodat lp2 


looks like compusa will now have it for $199


----------



## Compass

Thanks for the links. But this player doesn't play HD-DVDs, does it? Also, it's not region-less, which is a necessity for me. Unless this can be corrected through firmware changes.


----------



## shugazer9

Compass-

I would definately get an HD-DVD player. If you can wait a bit, the next-gen units will be better in many ways.


----------



## Compass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shugazer9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Compass-
> 
> I would definately get an HD-DVD player. If you can wait a bit, the next-gen units will be better in many ways.



How long do I have to wait?


(p.s. Slowdive = king of all shoegazers)


----------



## shugazer9

Id say by christmas time. If audio is an important factor to you, the new HD-DVD players will have multi-channel Dolby TrueHD (Only stereo now) Also, they will be able to pass 1080P video. There is also the option of getting a Playstation 3, which would be a perfect compliment to the 36XS955.


Slowdive is about the only shoegazer band i have never heard, so i'll have to check em out!


----------



## hjason

I've got the problem with my kd36xs955. It shuts off and turns back on and after a while it doesn't turn back on until I unplug it from the wall. It seems to happen more when the room is warmer. I checked the error codes with the display, 5, - vol, power and I've got all zeros except for 101: WDT 3 What would be the problem? The tv is 14 months old and this happens 3-6 times per day.


I heard that my D board could be bad...


Any thoughts?


Jason


----------



## rfousch

Guys,


I solved my selection.....went to a couple of stores, BB, HH and looked at both the Sony 34xbr970 and the Sammy TXS-3082...the 3082 had the better picture in BB and it was right next to the xbr970...however, the geometry issues were present, easy to see in the menu mode., slight but there in any case. I could live with it....until.....


Went to HH to have a look-see.....saw the xbr970, and the 3082....and to the left of the xbr970 was the KD36XS955....hands down it beat them all. $20 more than the Sammy, $400 less than the xbr970 and the picture was fantastic. That superfine dot pitch tube makes a big diff. Looking at a High-def news channel there were no visible vertical lines in text shown in the bottom ticker on the XS955...on the xbr970 and the 3082 they were easy to see.


Delivery is Tuesday....now I need to order the OPPO 971 to seal the deal.


I'm in the Atlanta metro area and while I was closing the sale I glanced at the computer the sales guys was using...it showed stock for the 36XS955 in the area stores...looks like they have about 20-25 in stock in the area. And from what the price was marked, they look to be closing out inventory. I got a great deal.


FYI, one store had the price marked $100 less than the other. If you are in the Atlanta area, make sure to check out the prices at multiple stores and ask for inventory amounts.


----------



## theroys88

Just scored on a floor model at CC for 739. They are delivering it on Friday. No geometry problems seen on it and it looked to be in great shape. I have a 34" Panasonic which I love and had a Toshiba 36HF73 which I bought at Costco a few years ago. I thought the Toshiba

PQ was great until I got my Panasonic. The PQ I saw at CC was superb. Sold me Toshiba for 600 dollars so it was not much money to upgrade. Anyone have directv hooked to this set?

HD channels looked great on my Panasonic but terrible on my Toshiba. Comcast HD channels looked much better on my Toshiba. I can only assume that the Panasonic has a better noise reduction circuit. Hopefully they will look even better then my Panasonic. I do think that no CRT can match the colors I am seeing on my Panasonic.


----------



## LowRent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfousch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Went to HH to have a look-see.....saw the xbr970, and the 3082....and to the left of the xbr970 was the KD36XS955....hands down it beat them all. $20 more than the Sammy, $400 less than the xbr970 and the picture was fantastic. That superfine dot pitch tube makes a big diff. Looking at a High-def news channel there were no visible vertical lines in text shown in the bottom ticker on the XS955...on the xbr970 and the 3082 they were easy to see.
> 
> 
> FYI, one store had the price marked $100 less than the other. If you are in the Atlanta area, make sure to check out the prices at multiple stores and ask for inventory amounts.



I live in Birmingham and am not that familiar w/Atlanta... what is HH?


----------



## theroys88

Finally got my set. Only problem was with my Directv h20 hdmi output. Called Sony and they

unoffically acknowledged the problem but would not officially say that it was a documented problem. Component looks as good and my hdmi dvd player works fine so I will be keeping that input for a HD player. Also widescreen material is very compressed. My last 36'' hd set

wasn't as compressed. I vertically stretched it and it looks great but as soon as you change hd stations it goes back to full which is letterboxed on this set. Not thrilled that I Have to do it every time I change stations. My Toshiba would keep that setting until I changed it evertime I change a station. Calibrated from the torch mode and all looks great. I still have to give the edge to my Panasonic 34wx54 for overall

PQ. I know I will offend some Sony loyalist but my Panasonic has an equal sharpness and

more vibrant colours and more of a silky three dimensional look. I know after looking at many televisions that I have the best two crts made.


----------



## theroys88

Just found a stretch mode on my directv remote that does a great job and sets it

until you change it.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theroys88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just found a stretch mode on my directv remote that does a great job and sets it
> 
> until you change it.



I don't think that's a good way to go. I had the same problem with DISH because of the automatic letterboxing when the set sees a 1080i or a 720p signal.


In my case I just set the TV to be a 16:9 set for HD setup (in Dish). That way it looks correct for HD sets in full mode and no scaling/loss of resolution.


For the great majority of the other 200-300 stations -yes they are in a postage stamp. But it is better watching them in s-video anyway for me so I just switch inputs. For the WAF it is left mostly in S-video and the HDMI input is reserved for HD (when a channel really is in HD)


EDIT - I did have directv for a couple days before going to Dish - in one department they had the advantage with this TV - you could set Native for the mode versus Dish having to choose 1080i/720p or one of the 480s


This was a tremendous advantage in that you could leave it at Native but I sort of still recollect needing to hit the picture button to size it correctly


Oh well - the dilemna of a 4:3 tv in a 16:9 HD world does require some compromising - but not as much as the 16:9 folks being force to watch their 4:3 material in a postage stamp without options except distortion.


This really did seem to work better on my COMCAST box (Motorola) when I had it


----------



## theroys88

Actually everthing is great with the directv. Now I still have to go into the main menu and vertically expand the picture every time I restart the dvd player or switch inputs. I wish the

remote had a aspect button like my Panasonic CT34WX54. On that remote I can change it with a push of a button. Sony should of either did that or have the setting stick till you manually change them. Other then that annoying problem I love this set. PQ on HD is fantastic. Better then my Panasonic. My Panasonic has a better dvd PQ. Both sets are in my opinion fantastic. Strange that Consumer reports gave the XBR960 a excellent rating for HD PQ and this set and the 34'' XS a very good rating. I was under the impression that

they have the same insides. I saw this one and the xbr960 next to one another with the

same hd feed and they looked identical with the same settings.


----------



## rfousch

HH is HHgregg. Have had the unit for about a week now and I've very pleased. I'm waiting for my OPPO 971 to arrive and complete the setup. And I connected my Denon 1905 center channel pre-amp out to the TV's center speakers under the HDMI connector. Since the OPPO 971 is DVI out this will work great to eliminate the center speaker.


-B


----------



## Compass

Any owners of this set have an issue with vertical shadow-like areas that are readily visible on light backgrounds and/or when the camera pans? If the image is static, you can't see anything wrong, but as soon as it moves, whoa, watch out. It almost appears as a light case of burn-in, but the set is brand new. Any ideas?


I looked closely at Sony's Warranty, and they won't attempt to fix "screen imperfections", so I'm kind of on my own here. Thanks in advance.


Oh, does anyone have any trusted service techs they can recommend in So Cal? Preferably someone who is familiar with Sony CRTs?


----------



## Compass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1352Ovideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I view a light gray background on my 36XS955, I get patches of lighter and darker colors. The corners are relatively OK, between the LB corner and middle I get a yellowish looking patch. It is not apparent for normal video - I see it if I put a up 'still' menu (I have Dish).
> 
> 
> No amount of changing 'Landing' settings has helped. Am I missing something? Please help. TIA.



This is the closest post I could find to my problem. My issue occurs on all light-colored screens, though, and I don't have a yellowish looking patch.


----------



## Joel47

It's a slight unevenness in the application of the phosphors coating the inside of the screen. Mine has it too -- it's very faint, and it took a hockey game for me to notice it. It hasn't gotten any worse in the year I've had the set; if anything, it's gotten better (or perhaps my eyes are learning to ignore it).


----------



## Compass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joel47* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a slight unevenness in the application of the phosphors coating the inside of the screen. Mine has it too -- it's very faint, and it took a hockey game for me to notice it. It hasn't gotten any worse in the year I've had the set; if anything, it's gotten better (or perhaps my eyes are learning to ignore it).



Thanks. At least now I have an explanation as to what it could be. Where did you get that explanation, by the way?


If that's it, though, seems like there'd be no way to fix it. Which troubles me as I'm finding it very difficult to ignore. When watching anime, where there's lots of screens of solid colors, it's quite apparent. Or in a game like Shadow of the Colossus, anytime the camera breaks away and shows the light-colored scenery (when you're on the right track to a Colossus), it's brutally apparent. These are just a couple examples. At this point, I'm noticing it more often than I'm not. It feels like the image is "dirty" with these gray-ish anomalies.


----------



## Joel47

I recall reading the explanation _somewhere_ -- in the Sony Service Manual thread, I think.


----------



## COL P

All,


Been following this thread and after doing my research have decided to go with a 36XS955. Tried to purchase via HHGreg (after seeing the great price mentioned above) but you can only buy at store. I'm in the Philly area so it was a "no go". If anyone has seen or has a lead on a brand new one of these close to the $$ mentioned above within a reasonable distance of Philly (preferably through a B&M retailer), please PM me.


Thanks


----------



## shugazer9

COL P,

Check to see if you have a Sony Style store in the Philly area. They often have some outrageous deals on this set.


----------



## jhirsche

Try a regional search (by going to the store and getting someone to help you) with Best Buy or Circuit City, or maybe even Sears. Also, the Sony Outlet in Rehoboth may have some of these as refurb for an unbeatable price...


----------



## COL P

Thanks,


I've checked most of the BB's and Circuit City's in my immediate area but probably need to expand my search a little. Hadn't thought about Sears or the Sony Outlet in Rehobeth. I'll give them a call. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## TheGodfather

I'm thinking to buy this set but I have one major concern.


My stand is 16 inches at the sides and 23 inches or so at its deepest point. It's a strange shape, I know, but it's all I have at the moment. Will I have to to endure sleepless nights, worrying about my precious cube of visual enjoyment? Or can I rest easy, knowing that it won't tip over or anything of that ilk?


Thanks.


----------



## Moegames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGodfather* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinking to buy this set but I have one major concern.
> 
> 
> My stand is 16 inches at the sides and 23 inches or so at its deepest point. It's a strange shape, I know, but it's all I have at the moment. Will I have to to endure sleepless nights, worrying about my precious cube of visual enjoyment? Or can I rest easy, knowing that it won't tip over or anything of that ilk?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



dont let the stand stop you from getting this nice set... best 36 inch hdtv ever made really. i had my set on a makeshift stand for about 4 days until my stand arrived..i was using some pastic milk crate things you see all the time with some rather thin plywood for the tv to sit on..i was nervous at first but then i know it would be ok.


The moral of the story..get the set before its too late


----------



## Moegames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank Booth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Won't a dvi to hdmi cable work best for connecting a computer to the 36XS955? Why use an adaper and component cables, or just component cables?



i just use component cables from my ati all in wonder 800xt, works perfectly

http://www.nextag.com/ATI-ALL-IN-WON...27/prices-html


----------



## Garvey

For those interested, this set is now 799 at hhgregg.


----------



## Suhaib

Too bad hhgregg doesn't sell online(no store in my area). Going to continue searching online.


----------



## woody36

Just floor models available here in North Jersey and I wanted a new one. Ordered the TV on 8-19 and received delivery today 8-28. Replaced a 36"SD JVC so I was used to the size but this set is heavier than I expected. Anyway the Amazon purchase was flawless and the set was delivered from a pallet with no dents whatsoever on the box. I did have to help the driver get the TV in the house and in my living room which was the extent of his service. I am glad I made the cut and ordered this TV before they are all gone. The manufacturing date is Jan 2006. Good luck to all who are still searching!


----------



## hogues

Just wondering if I'll see any difference between the Oppo OPDV971H and the DV-970HD on this set. Any recomendations, i know that they use different chips. I plan on hooking it up to a 2X1 Enhanced HDMI Switch with built-in Equalizer from monoprice. Any info on this (good or bad) will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Zeke0990

will i b better off getting this than the XBR970?...with it not being widescreen and all...cuz at my local hhgregg, where i will b buying a new tv, they have them both on sale 4 a great price...


----------



## jhirsche

 http://www.hhgregg.com/ProductDetail...roductID=10998 

http://www.hhgregg.com/ProductDetail...roductID=15869 


Get 'em while there hot!


----------



## Bigpants

I was just going to add I got a 955 for $799 + 5 year warr. for $159.


----------



## athiker

Anyone know the difference between an extended warranty from Sony Style (their online retail site) and say HHGregg. Sony quoted me $90 for a 5 year on this TV over the phone, said it covered in-home parts and labor, but I can't find any details in print on the website!


Mine's supposed to be delivered tomorrow from HHGregg!


----------



## Compass

It should be $150 for five years for that set. At least it was a couple weeks ago when I looked into it. Search under "extended warranties" on the sonystyle site for info.


----------



## RalphArch

Thats the same price ($90) I got when I bought a refurb from SONY Outlets. The price on the extended warrentee is a function of what you pay for the TV - so if you got that discounted price from HHGREG (around $800) that's also what I paid so our extended warrentees were the same


----------



## athiker

Yes that makes sense, he asked the price, which was $799.97, and then gave me the warranty quote.


Anyone have a link to the actual language of the warranty from Sony?


I did see a note on their website that it was underwritten by a different company (Service Net Solutions, LLC and Service Net Solutions of Florida, LLC.). I just can't fine the "terms and conditions" it references.


----------



## athiker

OK, I found the warranty info after doing a search at Sony Style...thanks Compass. I was there before but musta been blind to clicking on the "Televisions" link once I got there to get the detailed info.


Looks pretty good. They will service in home parts and labor on TVs >25". The coverage is of course limited to the price paid (less tax) and they can opt to buy you out for that price at any time in lieu of repair or replacement. So that's one reason it is priced according to price paid.


They actually have the pricing right there. It looks like over $750 for 5 years is $99.99 not $89.99 though. We'll see when I call after I get the TV. 4 years is listed as $89.99.


You can cancel for a full refund w/in 60 days and can get a prorated rebate at any time. It's also transferable if you let them know in writing.


I'd post the link but I'm not able to post links until I have 5 posts I guess. I just did what Compass suggested.


----------



## S-Man

Hi.

I'm brand new to this site, and found it searching for solutions to my problems with my KX-36XS955.

The set is great, phenomenal HD picture etc.

SD kinda suxors, and its quite dark ( i have to set my brightness to almost max)

This may have been discussed on this thread, but there's 24 pages to it, and i got a headache after reading about 8 pages.

So, the biggest problem i have right now, is the discoloration on the bottom left, and top right corners of the screen. You can really see them when there is a red background, because the corners turn purple-ish blue. Theyre not huge, about the size of a baseball, but they are annoying when i notice them.

Oh, by the way, i only found out about this tv while searching for a new set after mine went out about a month ago...much to my dismay, they discontinued it, and no stores were carrying it. I happened to have a salesman at circuit city do a city-wide seach, and he found a few open-box modles at other stores. So i got an open box model with a couple of small scratches on the feet, for only $704 before taxes, and payed about $150 for a 3 yr. service plan. Very happy with the set, but can somone help with those discolorations? Thanks!


----------



## woody36

Hi All, This is my second post in this thread. I have owned the S955 for 3 days now and noticed a blueish discoloration on the left side of the screen extending almost one third torwards the middle. The color is faint and is very noticeable on a white screen ie my cable box set up screen as well as on yellows that show on the cable guide. Any suggestions? I have removed my center channel speaker which is heavily shielded and is located on a shelf approximately 8 inches below the set with no results. This is the same speaker that posed no problems with the previous JVC I replaced.

Should I proceed with the warranty process??? Anyone done this?? I love the set and will go through the effort to resolve this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## athiker

Does anyone use the 'audio output' on this tv? Do you run all your video and sound sources directly to the TV and then have the TV run the audio back to your home theatre receiver? What are the pros and cons?


Can someone explain the variable and fixed setting? I'm guessing that if you want the TV remote or the stereo remote to control the volume?


Just doing some pre-arrival planning...thx.


----------



## sirfergy

I would probably only use that if I were using the receiver in the TV for HD. Otherwise it wouldn't make sense to run it through it.


----------



## carpincho

I've made a lot of calls and can't seem to find a 36xs955 in my area. Where's the best place to order one online?


Alternatively, a (semi) local Best Buy will deliver at 34xbr970 (NOT 960) for about $1000 + tax, or a local store will sell a floor model 34xbr960 for $1200 + tax (seems a bit much for a floor model).


----------



## Snickering Hound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *athiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the 'audio output' on this tv? Do you run all your video and sound sources directly to the TV and then have the TV run the audio back to your home theatre receiver? What are the pros and cons?
> 
> 
> Can someone explain the variable and fixed setting? I'm guessing that if you want the TV remote or the stereo remote to control the volume?
> 
> 
> Just doing some pre-arrival planning...thx.



I have a cablecard in my 36xs955 and run my audio to my Panasonic XR-55 receiver using the optical audio out. It works fine.


Advantage of this setup is letting your Sony and its own video circuitry resolve the cable signal vs. the cable box. Seems to give a better picture for me.


----------



## athiker




> Quote:
> Seems to give a better picture for me.



That's kinda what I was wondering. If running the video directly is 'cleaner'; seems like the less connections the better. I also wasn't sure if the audio out was digital. I didn't know if the audio would suffer from going through the TV first, but in your case w/ no cable box that's where it originates anyway.


Thanks.


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woody36* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi All, This is my second post in this thread. I have owned the S955 for 3 days now and noticed a blueish discoloration on the left side of the screen extending almost one third torwards the middle. The color is faint and is very noticeable on a white screen ie my cable box set up screen as well as on yellows that show on the cable guide. Any suggestions? I have removed my center channel speaker which is heavily shielded and is located on a shelf approximately 8 inches below the set with no results. This is the same speaker that posed no problems with the previous JVC I replaced.
> 
> Should I proceed with the warranty process??? Anyone done this?? I love the set and will go through the effort to resolve this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is a well known problem w/Sony's large screen CRT's. My 40XBR was totally fixed by a CC Tech. It all revolves around the magnetic shielding, and it's my belief the Tubes are of such a large size that they just can not be totally shielded, and from their design are extremely succeptable to external magnetic fields. If I were you, I would move ALL external speakers away from the TV,and call in the Tech. Where did you buy your TV?


----------



## TheGodfather

I just got this TV today for $799 from HHGregg. I haven't gotten a chance to play with it yet, I'm waiting to finish my basement, which is where the TV is at (in storage, basically.) I was curious:

Can we get Xbox 360 at 1440x1080 on this set? Or do we have to deal with the letter-boxing?


Thanks


----------



## Suhaib

There is no output setting 1440x1080i for the 360. The only 4:3 settings are with the VGA adapter and using resolutions like 1024x768, 1280x1024, and even then the majority of games force letterbox in these 4:3 resolutions.


anyway, 720p/1080i setting is what you want, but they'll all be letterbox. I wish I could see this set running the 360


----------



## theroys88

I have the XBOX connected to the set and it looks great. I love this set but one thing that is

distracting is the shimmering I am seeing with vertical lines. See them on some dvd movies and Satellite feeds. I have the velocity scan mod off but stil see it. Just wondered if anyone has seen this. I have the same dvd player to my Panasonic 34x54 and 0 shimmering. My son has played three games and all have been widescreen with letterboxing. You can expand it with your screen button on your remote. Choose vertical expand but you will lose some picture quality.


----------



## S-Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theroys88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the XBOX connected to the set and it looks great. I love this set but one thing that is
> 
> distracting is the shimmering I am seeing with vertical lines. See them on some dvd movies and Satellite feeds. I have the velocity scan mod off but stil see it. Just wondered if anyone has seen this. I have the same dvd player to my Panasonic 34x54 and 0 shimmering. My son has played three games and all have been widescreen with letterboxing. You can expand it with your screen button on your remote. Choose vertical expand but you will lose some picture quality.



I too have seen some shimmering lines when watching a program in HD or somthing, whenever theres like, a patter on the screen with close lines or somthing. The lines seem to be moving even if its standing still. Take for instance the Twin Towers which used to be in New York. I was watching some stuff on the 9/11 events, and when they would show the buildings, being still, the pattern on them would be shimmy-ing because of the vertical lines of the building. Weird.


I still don't know how to fix the discolored spot on the bottom left though.

Anyone know?


----------



## theroys88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S-Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too have seen some shimmering lines when watching a program in HD or somthing, whenever theres like, a patter on the screen with close lines or somthing. The lines seem to be moving even if its standing still. Take for instance the Twin Towers which used to be in New York. I was watching some stuff on the 9/11 events, and when they would show the buildings, being still, the pattern on them would be shimmy-ing because of the vertical lines of the building. Weird.
> 
> 
> I still don't know how to fix the discolored spot on the bottom left though.
> 
> Anyone know?



The shimmering seems to be with this set and no other that I have. Maybe some of the members that know more about this set can tell me any setting that may help. Other then the shimmering, I love the set. The shimmering is distracting though.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

Hello all,


I am rapidly approaching the end of my warranty period. I have recently lost the ability to adjust some of the vertical corrections within the service menu and was planning on taking the set in for repair or replacement of one of the boards. I have also notice more recently that I think I'm seeing some burn-in from my family's viewing of 4:3 material. I can only describe the burn-in as areas that are a shade darker/dimmer and a slight linearity issue when an image moves past these areas (like a right to left pan or vise-versa.) Does this sound like a form of burn-in or maybe an aperture grill failure? If so, show I look into having the tube replaced since they aren't going to be producing these tubes anymore?

It seems like it would be reasonable timing to have something like this done while the parts costs are being taken by Sony.


Any thoughts?


Bryan


----------



## LC 66

Has anyone here tried running a Direct TV SD signal through an upconverting DVD Recorder into the Sony in order to improve the signal quality? I am thinking of picking up a DVD recorder in the next few months and wondered how well it did with this set. Looking at RCA DCR8060N, Samsung DVD-R135 and LG DR1H9F.


----------



## woody36

Hello All, I posted previously regarding discoloration of my picture on one area of the screen. Sony sent out a tech who diagnosed the set as having a bad picture tube. I had expected to get the option of a new set for replacement but Sony offered me a reconditioned set for direct exchange or the option of having the picture tube replaced. I can not justify paying the price for a new set and settling for a reconditioned set for a out of the box failure. Is having the picture tube replaced my only way to go? Help!


----------



## sirfergy

Reconditioned is probably better than a new tube.


----------



## S-Man

Can these tv's display in 720p? and how does it do so?

I have my cable box running through component cables, and the channel is set to ch. 4, and i control the channels through the cable box. But every channel has the same setting, which is 1080i and its never 720p. does it depend on the signal that is sent out from the broadcaster? also, it will not allow me to choose a DRC mode when it is on a high def channel.

Another complaint about the picture though: when there is a bright area next to a dark area you can see a double vision of the light area bleeding over to the dark area. For instance, when i'm waching a tennis match, you can see the lines on the court in double vision, but the secondary set are kind of "ghost" lines that bleed over to the green of the court. Its very annoying. how can this be fixed?

I need to call circuit-city and have them send out a sony tech to fix the color landing too. thanks for any help offered.


----------



## theroys88

Your set scales any 720p signal to 1080i. If you hit your diplay button you will see the original resolution. ESPN will show 720p and CBS will show 1080i. Any dvd movie will display 480p.


----------



## alkemyst

how does this stack up against a KV-40XBR800?


----------



## S-Man

You know what else my TV has done twice now, in the last few days, is whenever i'll have the picture set to "zoom" to veiw a regular 4:3 display full screen, after a few minutes, it'll go blank, then come back on reset to the clipped view with black boarders. Whats up with that? Is it a defect? Help!


----------



## plumberman

I am able to pick up one of these units for a good price. I already have a kv36-hs510 in my family room and one of the two will go into my rec room. What are the differences and does it make the picture quality that much better over the hs510? The tv will be hooked up to TWC HD DVR box. The family room tv is the main one, so the best one will go there. Thanks for help.


----------



## whitblk

S-Man, same exact thing has happened to me once. Let's see if it happens again.


----------



## fullmetal22

hello everyone. I have a kd-34xs955 on order and I'd like to know what otb settings you guys would recommend. I don't plan on going in the service menu for a little while at least. I'll be using (for now anyway) an oppo 971 upconverting dvd player and an xbox360. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sirfergy

Are there any adapters to convert vga -> hdmi or vga->component so I can use my Xbox 360 via the VGA output, which is supposed to be much better.


----------



## drewzer

I have had problems using my HDMI input. Both my SA 8300HD DVR and a chapo DVD player with HDMI output will not work via HDMI. (Video out from computer dvi to HDMI works). The SA 8300HD tells me my TV doesnt support HDCP. The DVD player just shows a flickering blue screen. Is this a common problem? I've done the off/on, reconenct cable business. I had a tech come out; he had no idea and blamed the devices.


Thanks for your suggestions.


Drew


----------



## hakujin.

How is SD content (games, 4:3 TV, etc) on this set? Comparable to a non-HD analog FD Trinitron? Thanks.


----------



## higgs05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewzer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had problems using my HDMI input. Both my SA 8300HD DVR and a chapo DVD player with HDMI output will not work via HDMI. (Video out from computer dvi to HDMI works). The SA 8300HD tells me my TV doesnt support HDCP. The DVD player just shows a flickering blue screen. Is this a common problem? I've done the off/on, reconenct cable business. I had a tech come out; he had no idea and blamed the devices.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> 
> Drew



I can't tell you what the problem is, but I can pass on the following from article C209367 on Sony's eSupport Knowledge Base :
*Do Sony® televisions with a High-Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI) connection support High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP)?


Yes. All Sony® televisions with an HDMI connection support HDCP.*
I started wondering if my 'X955 was going to show BD/HD DVD discs in all their glory, and I was a bit worried, since the manual doesn't even mention HDCP. But according to the above article, we should be good to go.


I searched the KB for HDCP and found a few troubleshooting articles ( C387911 , C352497 , C355001 ). You might want to check them out.


----------



## S-Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewzer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had problems using my HDMI input. Both my SA 8300HD DVR and a chapo DVD player with HDMI output will not work via HDMI. (Video out from computer dvi to HDMI works). The SA 8300HD tells me my TV doesnt support HDCP. The DVD player just shows a flickering blue screen. Is this a common problem? I've done the off/on, reconenct cable business. I had a tech come out; he had no idea and blamed the devices.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> 
> Drew



I have a HDMI cable connecting my cable box to my tv, and sometimes, like if i switch video modes for a while, (say i watch a dvd while my cable box is on) then switch video modes back to the cable box, the cable box on screen disply says that my tv does not support HDMI. So I turn the cable box off for a few seconds, then turn it back on, and it works... Must be some type of signal detection thing or somthing. Also, I think the HDMI video setting is Video 7. Make sure you have it on video 7 regardless of device, if you're using hdmi hookup.


----------



## S-Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hakujin.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is SD content (games, 4:3 TV, etc) on this set? Comparable to a non-HD analog FD Trinitron? Thanks.



Well, SD content, like my Xbox connected via composite (not hd-quality component) looked pretty crappy. I would'nt say its any better or worse than a regular analog tv though. Upgrading to Component cables though made a world of difference...Its alot better, although i can see alot more jaggies now, but thats just due to the low resolution of the game. My brother has an analog 32" RCA tv, and his xbox is connected with component cables and it looks good too, but its displayed in hd on my tv so its better.

As far as analog 4:3 television signals, the non-hd sets are far better. the SD television signal on this HD looks terrible...Sometimes you can see pixels, and the edges on everything is either kinda fuzzy or jagged edged, (i guess due to the "digital" signal). I was highly disappointed with the SD picture on this set, but the HD signals are unbelievable. You really have to see it to believe it. Football games are like in 3-D. Baseball too. Its amazing.


----------



## theroys88

I have my Directv HD and SD through both component and HDMI. Analog stations look fine. Since my H20 dosn't have a regular coaxial output I tried the S-video and used the DRC to line double and the PQ is crap. My H20 does a progressive scan on regular analog. My display shows 4:3 480p. My only complaint is on my dvd side is the shimmering I see and the set letterboxes my dvd movies. On my Toshiba 36hf73 I would set my dvd player to 16:9 and 1:85 would fill up the entire screen and 2:35 would have bars but not take up too much of the screen. Like a letterboxed movie or ad on analog.


----------



## theroys88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *higgs05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't tell you what the problem is, but I can pass on the following from article C209367 on Sony's eSupport Knowledge Base :
> *Do Sony® televisions with a High-Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI) connection support High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP)?
> 
> 
> Yes. All Sony® televisions with an HDMI connection support HDCP.*
> I started wondering if my 'X955 was going to show BD/HD DVD discs in all their glory, and I was a bit worried, since the manual doesn't even mention HDCP. But according to the above article, we should be good to go.
> 
> 
> I searched the KB for HDCP and found a few troubleshooting articles ( C387911 , C352497 , C355001 ). You might w
> 
> 
> 
> ant to check them out.






How do the Hi def movies look on the set?


----------



## S-Man

I can only imagine that the HD-DVD's would be displayed in 1080i, as that is the highest resolution this set displays in. The big advantage of HD-DVD's is the ability to display in 1080p, and only newer sets just coming out and that cost alot are able to display in that high of a resolution. I'm sure it would look better than regular dvd though.


A repair tech came out to my house today, and would'nt you know it, the television acted fine. The discoloration in the bottom left became so small that its hardly even noticiable. So of course the tech did not see it. As far as the double vision gos, he blamed it on the signal that the cable company is sending out. Says its the same old analog signal, just being digitized by the digital cable box. So he pretty much said all was fine.

As far as the television blanking out when on zoom, and coming back on non-zoomed, he said that if there is a skip in the signal, or the signal is dropped momentarily, the television will default back to its original setting...so I dunno.


----------



## hfk

Bought my 955 just about two years ago, but I've only had it running for about 1.5 years. Just yesterday it began to develop a problem and it's rapidly degrading.


The problem began in the lower 10-20% of the screen: horizontal black lines stretch from one side of the screen to the other, and the lines widen as they near the bottom of the screen. This evening the same symptoms spread to the center of the screen.


I've tried slapping the TV at various places to see if it might be something loose, but have had no luck. It's not input-based: all inputs exhibit identical behaviour (I use RGB for my DVD player, Coax for my OTA HD, and S-Video for my DTV-Tivo).


Any ideas?


I'm guessing that I'll have to replace it, and I'm looking at some mid-level 50" plasmas (1080i max). How will their HD picture compare to the 955's (I think that the 955 has a breathtaking picture). Might I get a better SD picture? (I don't like SD on the 955)


BTW, what's the warranty on the 955? Something short of two years, I suppose.


Thanks.


----------



## S-Man

I thought they had a 3 year parts warranty...i'm not sure though.


----------



## sirfergy

90 day labor, 1 year parts, 2 years for the tube.

http://www.docs.sony.com/release/TV_...r_warranty.pdf


----------



## Cleveland151

I have had my tv for a couple of months now and have one Question


Should I power down the tv or leave it on standby?










3w on standby...

270w power on...

according to Sony...


The reason I ask is because,

I have no way of telling that the TV is powered on if cable box is turned off first.


the screen is black (maybe a hint of it being on in complete darkness) hard to tell though


I run hdmi out of my 8300 hd box.


I was wondering if there is any downside to leaving it on standby.


Is it possible that leaving it standby could be better than switching on and off thousands of times in the TV's lifetime.


Thanks ahead of time for any help.


Sorry if I repeated myself


And by the way its an awesome TV - HD is beautiful


----------



## S-Man

I think it only gos on standby WHEN you turn it off. if you leave it on, its just on, even though the screen is black.

Mine does the same thing. If you turn the cable box off first, the screen gos black, but then i have to press "tv" on the remote, the press power again to turn off the tv. Its wack. My old non-hd box used to turn them both on when i pressed the power button once.

I would not recommend leaving the tv on at all times. It probably would wear out the tv by being on all the time. Plus, when you turn it on, it degausses to remove any magnetic discoloration that may be present.


----------



## betz

I've had this set for a little over a year. During the original warranty period (didn't go for the extended warranty because it took 3-4 visits to get them to finally correct the problem under warranty), I had service come out and adjust the color in the lower corners to get rid of blue and green tinges there (was especially visible when a score ticker running such as ESPN2's). Was good for several months, now I am noticing green on the left middle, blue on the right middle. It's higher up on the screen than the previous discoloration, so it's not visible on the typical tickers -- only on the white type of Comcast's TV Guide On Screen. During regular viewing, it's OK. Should I cope with this or try to learn now how to correct it through the service menus? I'd classify myself as an intermediate when it comes to this type of work. Not a total noob, but I have some learning to do before I delve into the menus. Partially, that's why I am asking now, and also wondering if this problem is only going to get worse/deeper/wider in other people's experience?


----------



## gccjr

I've had my 36XS955 for about 2 years now and only recently noticed that my picture does not go all the way to the bezel (about 1/8" short on all 4 edges in both regular and HDTV ). I only noticed this because the news banner on one of my morning network news shows (others seemed ok) was cut off on the bottom a little which got me closer to the set.


Have I just not noticed this from the beginining or am I potentially experiencing a problem with the set (I've had computer monitors slowly shrink their viewable screen over time in the past which is what has me concerned)?


Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## media_man

On the 8300HD box I have been able to clear the HDMI HDCP handshake problem by changing the input on the cable box to video source auxiliary and back again and the set sees HDMI... This works most of the time. Also, I make the 8300 power up channel an SD channel then go to HD. I turn my audio amp on first, then the TV and then the 8300... My 8300 uses the latest SARA firmware. Another work around for the Sony digital world!


----------



## theroys88

Anyone know how to disable the auto aspect in the service menu? My 16:9 signals are being letterboxed incorrectly. Vertical height is off and the picture is squashed. Using my vertical stretch on my Directv remote corrects the sat hd image but on dvd 16:9 vertical stretch using the Sony remote makes the vertical height too much and very distorted. I had a Toshiba 36hf73 that did not letterbox my signals and everthing was perfect. Any help would be appreciated. I looked through the service manual thread but did not see anything that helped.


----------



## tomas21

Has anyone here experienced issues where the audio on this set pops and cracks during certain broadcasts and more so during commercials. I'm trying to figure out how to eliminate these types of sounds from the speakers on my set.


I have a SA8300 HD that is feeding this set via RCA's & Components.


Input would be appreciated as I haven't found any threads directly addressing this issue/problem.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomas21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone here experienced issues where the audio on this set pops and cracks during certain broadcasts and more so during commercials. I'm trying to figure out how to eliminate these types of sounds from the speakers on my set.
> 
> 
> I have a SA8300 HD that is feeding this set via RCA's & Components.
> 
> 
> Input would be appreciated as I haven't found any threads directly addressing this issue/problem.



I only use digital audio with mine and have never had any problem like you describe. For OTA its native digital - STB uses the HDMI input, and DVD/HD file player I use component plus digital to receiver; also never a problem


Why don't you just try the HDMI out of the SA8300?


----------



## tomas21

I just ordered a HDMI Cable male to male 28AWG - 6ft w/Ferrite Cores. Hopefully this will solve the problem. Thx


----------



## pedrojunkie

How much voltage does this TV require to operate? My TV stopped working yesterday and I just metered the voltage and its 108v which I know is really low. But in my experience is still high enough for most electronics to function properly. I just want to know if I should schedule a service call with the TV repair man to come fix my broken TV, or if I should just get on my landlord/electric company to fix the voltage drop problem.


----------



## tomas21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only use digital audio with mine and have never had any problem like you describe. For OTA its native digital - STB uses the HDMI input, and DVD/HD file player I use component plus digital to receiver; also never a problem
> 
> 
> Why don't you just try the HDMI out of the SA8300?



Hi RalphArch,


I just installed the HDMI out from the SA8300 to the 36XS and am still hearing the hiss, pop from various channels normally during commericals. This isn't consistent but happens often enough to be annoying... Any other settings you can think of on the STB or TV that may help reduce this? FYI - My dvd player via components never outputs that hiss/pop/crack like when watching my STB.


----------



## theroys88

I have a directv h20 and have had issues with the HDMI also. At times it will give me audio just the same noise you are hearing. I have to switch to component. Usually one or two reboots from the Directv box will fix it. Directv told me that that this tv has documented problems with their box and told me to use the component. Unfortunately HDMI gives me a sharper picture. Other then that and the incorrect format issues with dvd and satellite which I have fixed for satellite but haven't figured out for my dvd player, I like the set.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomas21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi RalphArch,
> 
> 
> I just installed the HDMI out from the SA8300 to the 36XS and am still hearing the hiss, pop from various channels normally during commericals. This isn't consistent but happens often enough to be annoying... Any other settings you can think of on the STB or TV that may help reduce this? FYI - My dvd player via components never outputs that hiss/pop/crack like when watching my STB.



Sorry the HDMI cable didn't fix it for you. I can't think of any special settings I have - and I don't have hisses and pops either on the HDMI feed or when using the OTA ATSC antenna input for local DTV (when using the TV for audio- although I don't have a problem when feeding receiver from STB either)



STB is a Dish network VIP211 and uses the HDMI input- audio out on STB set to Dolby Digital/PCM with compression set to line mode


The TV is set to True Surround on now but has been set to simulated most recently


Can you check how your audio sounds if fed to a receiver? If you had hisses and pops that way it would rule out the tv and indicate your STB was source.


----------



## tomas21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry the HDMI cable didn't fix it for you. I can't think of any special settings I have - and I don't have hisses and pops either on the HDMI feed or when using the OTA ATSC antenna input for local DTV (when using the TV for audio- although I don't have a problem when feeding receiver from STB either)
> 
> 
> 
> STB is a Dish network VIP211 and uses the HDMI input- audio out on STB set to Dolby Digital/PCM with compression set to line mode
> 
> 
> The TV is set to True Surround on now but has been set to simulated most recently
> 
> 
> Can you check how your audio sounds if fed to a receiver? If you had hisses and pops that way it would rule out the tv and indicate your STB was source.



That is a good idea.. I will turn on my receiver when the popping/cracking/hissing occurs to see if it produces the same sound. The receiver is being fed audio via optical. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Johnny V.

2 days ago the remote quick functioning. No matter which button I press, the red light on the remote unter TV Function section. I do not remember if this was happening before. On the tv itself the only buttons that work are on-off, menu, and the up-down on the menu. None of the volume or channel changing buttons work on the tv itself.


HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## jet757f

This board doesnt seem to be that active anymore. I went through all the posts took me a couple of days but learned a lot.


I just bought a used 36XS955 off of CraigsList and at this point just have it in my garage until I can find a piece of furniture to put it on. I hooked up an external antenna and was very pleased with the picture quality of terrestial stations. This is just in my garage!!!!


I already own a 34XBR960n but wanted something with more screen area for the regular broadcasts.


The 36XS955 I just bought has a build date of Feb05 and was made in PA.

I was wondering where most of these 36" TVs were built? My 34XBR960n was built in Mexico. I have an older (12yr) 32XBR100 also built in Mexico.


I did find an interesting furniture place online www.racksandstands.com which gives a wide selection of TV stands which will fit the 36" TV.


----------



## theroys88

I love this set. By far the best PQ in HD I have seen. I keep looking at CC and BB at the LCD and Plasma displays and frankly I am not impressed. I have been spoiled by this set and now I am looking at getting a used 40xbr800 for the media room in the house that we are having b built this Spring.


----------



## Snickering Hound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny V.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2 days ago the remote quick functioning. No matter which button I press, the red light on the remote unter TV Function section. I do not remember if this was happening before. On the tv itself the only buttons that work are on-off, menu, and the up-down on the menu. None of the volume or channel changing buttons work on the tv itself.
> 
> 
> HELP PLEASE!!



Have you taken the batteries out, waited, and put them back in the remote?


----------



## Johnny V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snickering Hound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you taken the batteries out, waited, and put them back in the remote?



Thanks for responding, SH!


Yes I have taken them out and replaced them with numerous new ones to assure that the batteries were not the problem. I do have a Sony DVD player and Home Theater receiver which can still be shut off with the remote. That is the only function I have been able to use on the remote.


----------



## jet757f

Have you tried pushing the function button first? First push the button that says TV and then see if it works. It sounds like you have the remote in a different mode right now. Just an idea.........


----------



## jet757f




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theroys88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I love this set. By far the best PQ in HD I have seen. I keep looking at CC and BB at the LCD and Plasma displays and frankly I am not impressed. I have been spoiled by this set and now I am looking at getting a used 40xbr800 for the media room in the house that we are having b built this Spring.



The have a couple of these listed on Ebay right now........


----------



## Johnny V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jet757f* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried pushing the function button first? First push the button that says TV and then see if it works. It sounds like you have the remote in a different mode right now. Just an idea.........



Yes I have. I'm not sure if this happened before, but any button I push on the remote lights up the TV function button. Is this supposed to happen? Also, on the TV itself, the on-off button works. Under the cover the only buttons that work are the menu button and the menu directional buttons. The channel up-down buttons don't work and neither do the volume up-down buttons. I can get video when viewing through the vcr. Of course there's no HD then.


----------



## betrox

Hi Every body.


I am new to the forum and i am impress with the wealth of knowledge posted here. My question is very simple. I am trying to buy a kd-36XS955 because everybody seem to love it. I have been looking on ebay and craigslist without much luck. I live in Denver and will love to find a use kd-36XS955 in good shape.

Thanks


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny V.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I have. I'm not sure if this happened before, but any button I push on the remote lights up the TV function button. Is this supposed to happen? Also, on the TV itself, the on-off button works. Under the cover the only buttons that work are the menu button and the menu directional buttons. The channel up-down buttons don't work and neither do the volume up-down buttons. I can get video when viewing through the vcr. Of course there's no HD then.



The remote's behavior is normal.

The front panel volume, channel and TV/video buttons should work.

Can you enter the menu and access inputs or channels there?

Regardless, that doesn't sound right.

A service call may be in your future.


----------



## Johnny V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oliver Deplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The remote's behavior is normal.
> 
> The front panel volume, channel and TV/video buttons should work.
> 
> Can you enter the menu and access inputs or channels there?
> 
> Regardless, that doesn't sound right.
> 
> A service call may be in your future.



Oliver, here's a strange one I just discovered. If I press and HOLD one of the right 6 buttons on the tv, I can use all funtions on the remote. Figure that one out!


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny V.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oliver, here's a strange one I just discovered. If I press and HOLD one of the right 6 buttons on the tv, I can use all funtions on the remote. Figure that one out!



I take it you've already unplugged the TV from the mains for approx. 30 minutes or so, to let the TV reset to its defaults?


----------



## sirfergy

Somewhere in the user manaul are instructions for how to reset the TV. My 27" sony was acting funny, and that fixed it.


----------



## Johnny V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I take it you've already unplugged the TV from the mains for approx. 30 minutes or so, to let the TV reset to its defaults?



Yes, just to be safe I left it unplugged all night with no results.


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny V.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, just to be safe I left it unplugged all night with no results.



Cheap fix would be a remote replacement. A more expensive fix would be a visit from the Sony Service Tech but may be necessary. BTW, most any Sony remote will work, and if you've got another one or can borrow one try it out first just to see if it works.


----------



## Johnny V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somewhere in the user manaul are instructions for how to reset the TV. My 27" sony was acting funny, and that fixed it.



I did try that but the only way you could get the remote to work was by pressing and holding down one of the volume up-down or channel up-down buttons on the tv. Which actually is the main problem. The remote works but only if you press one of those buttons on the tv WHILE you use it. I would give a crisp 5 dollar bill to find out an answer to THAT one.


----------



## Johnny V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny V.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did try that but the only way you could get the remote to work was by pressing and holding down one of the volume up-down or channel up-down buttons on the tv. Which actually is the main problem. The remote works but only if you press one of those buttons on the tv WHILE you use it. I would give a crisp 5 dollar bill to find out an answer to THAT one.



Seriously, does anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny V.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seriously, does anyone have any ideas about this?



Can't give you much tech support on this issue, only to say you're probably going to need one to solve/fix this problem.


----------



## Johnny V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't give you much tech support on this issue, only to say you're probably going to need one to solve/fix this problem.



Darn, I was hoping to avoid that issue by posting here. Thanks for guiding me to the inevitable.


----------



## rushnar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theroys88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to disable the auto aspect in the service menu? My 16:9 signals are being letterboxed incorrectly. Vertical height is off and the picture is squashed. Using my vertical stretch on my Directv remote corrects the sat hd image but on dvd 16:9 vertical stretch using the Sony remote makes the vertical height too much and very distorted. I had a Toshiba 36hf73 that did not letterbox my signals and everthing was perfect. Any help would be appreciated. I looked through the service manual thread but did not see anything that helped.



I had same problem. I dont know how to disable it but if the disc is anamorphic or enhanced set dvd player to 16/9 tv even though its a 4/3. It says this in tv manual.


----------



## rushnar

Hello, I have an lg lda-511 hooked up to a sony kd-36xs955 hd tube tv. I have done lots of experimenting with the the set up. Im not sure what I like best , having the dvd upconvert or the tv. Every resolution on the dvd is a little different and does some weird things with the aspect ratio (changes size slightly, cant upconvert 720/1080 a 4:3 disc with out squashing it, colors are different) Having dvd upconvert the pictures blacks look better but are much darker. Having tv up convert by it self the blacks have like splotches or artifacts and if I look close I can see horizontal lines on the screen. Any opinions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Tempest_2084

I have the opportunity to get a 36XS955 from a closeout store. The only problem is that its a floor model, and according to the manager it has been out on the floor for about 5 months. This means that it has probably been on 12 hours a day for 5 months (approx. 1350 hours). Is this too much wear and tear on the tube to consider? I didn't see any burn in or anything, but that is a long time to be on like that.


The set itself is in decent shape (a few scuffs on the trim that I wont see in my cabinet), but it didn't include the remote or box. I was quoted a price of $500 with a 30 day warranty. Does Sony still give you a warranty if the TV is a floor model? The stores warranty doesn't really mean much to me since they can't get the parts for it anyway, I'd more than likely have to go through Sony anyway.


Since these sets are REALLY hard to get, I was considering it (that SFP tube looked so nice), is this a good deal or should I just get the NIB XBR970?


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tempest_2084* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the opportunity to get a 36XS955 from a closeout store. The only problem is that its a floor model, and according to the manager it has been out on the floor for about 5 months. This means that it has probably been on 12 hours a day for 5 months (approx. 1350 hours). Is this too much wear and tear on the tube to consider? I didn't see any burn in or anything, but that is a long time to be on like that.
> 
> 
> The set itself is in decent shape (a few scuffs on the trim that I wont see in my cabinet), but it didn't include the remote or box. I was quoted a price of $500 with a 30 day warranty. Does Sony still give you a warranty if the TV is a floor model? The stores warranty doesn't really mean much to me since they can't get the parts for it anyway, I'd more than likely have to go through Sony anyway.
> 
> 
> Since these sets are REALLY hard to get, I was considering it (that SFP tube looked so nice), is this a good deal or should I just get the NIB XBR970?



That's pretty cheap IMO, but what store are you dealing with? If it's CC, then their 5-Year Warranty is top notch. Yes, parts are still available for this TV, and ANY repair facility will most likely have to order a part should you require a repair. As for the missing remote...ask them to order one for you and it's a deal. Maybe they'll bite, but if not, then try to get them to reduce the price even more. Sony remotes are not that special and can be bought on Ebay should you need one. BTW, then 16:9 HD display is about 34" diagonal, and you'll be able to view most SD on 3:4 fullscreen.


----------



## Tempest_2084




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's pretty cheap IMO, but what store are you dealing with? If it's CC, then their 5-Year Warranty is top notch. Yes, parts are still available for this TV, and ANY repair facility will most likely have to order a part should you require a repair. As for the missing remote...ask them to order one for you and it's a deal. Maybe they'll bite, but if not, then try to get them to reduce the price even more. Sony remotes are not that special and can be bought on Ebay should you need one. BTW, then 16:9 HD display is about 34" diagonal, and you'll be able to view most SD on 3:4 fullscreen.



ABC Warehouse, it's a local chain (Michigan and surrounding area). I checked online and I can get an official Sony replacement remote for $35, which isnt too bad (although I'll see if the store will cough one up). So is the 1300 hours wear on the tube all that bad?


I checked CC, BB, and the other big box stores and they had nothing. There's another 36XS955 at the ABC in Findlay Ohio if someone in that area is looking for one.


----------



## RalphArch

I can't imagine not getting that set, even used but at that price, over a 970. The 970 may be nice - but the 36XS955 with SFP is superb and offers so much more. Think of the beautiful slideshows in 4:3 off the memory stick - the much improved audio with subwoofer (I use my receiver when watching a surround movie but for casual viewing use the sets audio - sometimes even when watching 5.1 surround I will use the set's audio and manually balance volumes to get a better sounding center)


Don't know of the warrentee - I got one when I bought at SONY Outlet with my refurb. Since the SONY warrentee cost is based on what you pay it was cheaper than what others paid for same set non-refurb but I got 5 years in home cheap.


Maybe you can get one at Sony style or give them a call.


Overall on a floor model my experience has been great - Not the SONY but I got an RCA floor model MM36100 that could have been on torch in store for a year. It is still going great 7 years later with fine video and audio - never any service at all in that time


----------



## Tempest_2084




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't imagine not getting that set, even used but at that price, over a 970. The 970 may be nice - but the 36XS955 with SFP is superb and offers so much more. Think of the beautiful slideshows in 4:3 off the memory stick - the much improved audio with subwoofer (I use my receiver when watching a surround movie but for casual viewing use the sets audio - sometimes even when watching 5.1 surround I will use the set's audio and manually balance volumes to get a better sounding center)
> 
> 
> Don't know of the warrentee - I got one when I bought at SONY Outlet with my refurb. Since the SONY warrentee cost is based on what you pay it was cheaper than what others paid for same set non-refurb but I got 5 years in home cheap.
> 
> 
> Maybe you can get one at Sony style or give them a call.
> 
> 
> Overall on a floor model my experience has been great - Not the SONY but I got an RCA floor model MM36100 that could have been on torch in store for a year. It is still going great 7 years later with fine video and audio - never any service at all in that time



Alright you talked me into it. I'm going to go down to the store today and do a thorough check on the set. What kind of things should I be looking for? I'm going to check for Burn-In (if the set has been doing 16:9 all that time it may have "ghost bars" on the top and bottom), screen brightness, screen scratches, and color purity issues. I only saw it doing a 16:9 HD broadcast, but that looked great. I want to see it do some 4:3 SDTV stuff though first.


----------



## cajieboy

Look Tempest, it's difficult to judge TV's in a store setting but beleive me when I say you are hard to go wrong at $800. I paid 4X that much for my Sony 40XBR and I'm still a happy camper, Good luck.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

I just got this TV and it is beautiful except for the extremely ugly "streaking" in the TV. There is a thread already about this. A bunch of users seem to have the problem. Have we figured out yet if it's a problem with all of them and some people just don't notice it? Or is there a fix or something? I am a bit disappointed in my purchase because of this.


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got this TV and it is beautiful except for the extremely ugly "streaking" in the TV. There is a thread already about this. A bunch of users seem to have the problem. Have we figured out yet if it's a problem with all of them and some people just don't notice it? Or is there a fix or something? I am a bit disappointed in my purchase because of this.



Extremely contadictory, how can a TV be beautiful w/a ugly ass streak across the screen?? Anyway, most people/owners I've read over the various Forums do not have a streak across their screens. As this TV has been seen in action in the store itself, I doubt you'll experience this problem at home. BTW, do not try to setup this TV alone...get some friends to help as it's one heavy akward mamma-jama. Is the stand included as this is important?


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Extremely contadictory, how can a TV be beautiful w/a ugly ass streak across the screen??



Because the image looks fantastic and the hd it displays is amazing, but there's still a huge streak on it. This is a problem with a decent chunk of the forum members here, not just me.


----------



## Tempest_2084

Well I picked up the TV today ($750 with a 5 year warranty that covers parts/labor and in home service from Sony). WHAT A HEAVY BEAST!!!! It took me and my father to move the thing and I swear we barely made it to the entertainment center (I felt every one of those 240 pounds!). Now that it's there it looks really nice. I tested it with Radiant Silvergun (Saturn/S-Video), Legend of Zelda TP (Wii/Component), and Star Wars: ANH (DVD/Component). Everything looked AMAZING! The 4:3 mode is HUGE and the 16:9 mode is large too. I'm very happy...


Now I have to figure out how to get regular TV stations to show up on it. I plugged it into my Digital cable box (via coax), but I'm not getting a signal for some reason. I may not have the right input selected, and since I don't have a remote I'm having trouble finding things in the menus (the remote is on its way though, they're going to pay for it too!). I know I need a different box to get HDTV signals, but you'd think I should get SOMETHING from the digital box or over the air. Like I said, I think I probably have it on the wrong input or something.


Interestingly I brought along my good old NES to test if the TV had the dreaded color smearing problem that DaddyLongLegs mentioned (thankfully it didn't). However the NES looked terrible on the TV, I guess HDTV's aren't meant to do composite. Thankfully I have a separate TV for all my older systems.


One question I do have is how much venting should I have around the TV? It's in an entertainment center, and it's a pretty tight fight (an inch on the sides and 4 inches on the top), but the back is open and the TV is about a hand span away from the wall. Is this going to be enough air circulation?


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

Is it possible the streaking problem is literally just dirt on the INSIDE of the TV? I looked at the glass and the front cover of the TV isn't the tube, there's a glass front then the tube, so maybe I can take the front bezel off and clean the insides? Is this ridiculous?


----------



## cajieboy

Tempest, if you want to just watch some TV, you can connect directly to ANT w/the coax cable direct from the wall outlet. This will be the analog channels 1-99.


BTW, congrats on the new Sony. I paid almost $500 for my CC 5-Year Warranty, so I think you made one hell of a good deal.


----------



## RalphArch

Congrats Tempest - Hope you get many years out of it and never have to use that warrentee


Cajie boy is right - hook it up directly to the cable. Since you have digital service you will also get your local broadcast stations in clear QAM on the tuner - so you should have a number of HD stations available directly on you set.


----------



## Tempest_2084




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats Tempest - Hope you get many years out of it and never have to use that warrentee
> 
> 
> Cajie boy is right - hook it up directly to the cable. Since you have digital service you will also get your local broadcast stations in clear QAM on the tuner - so you should have a number of HD stations available directly on you set.



Ok I'll go try that. I wonder why it doesn't like my digital cable box though?


Incidentally, if someone here in the Michigan area is looking for a floor model XS955 that they can probably get a similar deal on, the ABC Warehouses in Findlay, Cadillac, and Traverse City each have one in stock. Looks like one already disappeared from the TC store (they had 2 in stock yesterday):

http://www.abcwarehouse.com/product_...~prod_id~24945


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tempest, if you want to just watch some TV, you can connect directly to ANT w/the coax cable direct from the wall outlet. This will be the analog channels 1-99.
> 
> 
> BTW, congrats on the new Sony. I paid almost $500 for my CC 5-Year Warranty, so I think you made one hell of a good deal.



I have the CC warranty. Does it cover this annoying streaking problem? Since they don't cover burn in, I doubt it.


----------



## Tempest_2084

I was just playing around with the TV and I have a few questions:


1. How do I turn the channel/input labels off? I like them to pop up when I switch inputs or go to a different channel, but they stay up all the time (there's one for the channel like NBC 4.1 and one for the Time). I assume this is an option in one of the menus.


2. How do I route the sound to my home theater system? On my old TV I just plugged a stereo RCA cable into the Audio Out ports and plugged it into my DVD players Audio In ports. This doesn't seem to be working on this TV. Perhaps I'm using the wrong Audio Out port? The speakers in the TV are nice, but I'd rather have it go through my surround sound system.


3. Optical Audio question: How come when I hook up the cable (TOSLINK) I only get sound on the HD channels? Is there a way to make it give me sound on the regular SD channels?


4. How come some HD channels put black boxes on the left and right sides of the picture instead of only the top and bottom? Is this just something to do with the way the channel is being sent out? For example, the local HD channel 4 has the boxes on all sides, but the HD Fox News channel is full widescreen (boxes on top and bottom).


----------



## dbc

I have the 34" model, but many things should be similar.


1. The labels are generally toggled by the remote's Display button.


2. I don't use the Audio Out, but the manual implies that you set Speaker to Off, so that you can then set Audio Out to Variable or Fixed (through the Menu).


3. The TOSLINK connection is only for decoding sound received through HD channels. All the rest must pass through Audio Out.


4. Some content on HD channels is in SD, so you'll see the pillarboxes left and right. Use the remote's Zoom function in this case to get rid of them.


----------



## Tempest_2084

Well I was able to get sound out my surround sound system. One problem was that the HD channel I had the TV on doesnt have any sound ATM for some reason (I tested this with the TV's speakers as well). That doesn't help when you're trying to hook up audio cables... I also had to set the sound to Fixed rather than Variable. Whats the difference? As far as I can tell fixed just means it wont let me adjust the volume on the TV (but since I'm going through my SS system it doesnt matter). What does Variable do?


Any way to remove the labels with the controls on the set? The remote wont be here for a week or so...


----------



## RalphArch

With digital cable your setup sounds strange. Best is to use the HDMI input - that will give you sound and digital video into the set. Go to receiver directly from cable box digital out. Second option would be to use the component out of box into tv


Postage stamped 4:3 material on a HD digital channel is because the set autoswitches to 16:9 mode when it senses a 1080i or 720p signal. No way around it - even the pan and scan option is defeated when HD signal is sensed )(my zoom has gross overscan) is to go into menu (wait for your remote but you should be able to do it from the front panel) other than switching the source output to 480i (sounds like you don't have an HD dgital cable box - and if you only have the raw signal OTA or QAM the source obviously can'tbe switched to 480i/p) - but then that (SD)content will look great on the tv if you can switch to 480i or use s-video


As a compromise hook up the s-video out of your cable box along with audio and use s-video for sd content - and the tv tuner qam out for HD shows


----------



## Tempest_2084




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With digital cable your setup sounds strange. Best is to use the HDMI input - that will give you sound and digital video into the set. Go to receiver directly from cable box digital out. Second option would be to use the component out of box into tv
> 
> 
> As a compromise hook up the s-video out of your cable box along with audio and use s-video for sd content - and the tv tuner qam out for HD shows



You are correct, I don't have a HD Cable Box yet, just the Digital one I was using before. Therefore it doesn't have an HDMI port, or even S-Video (there's a hole for it but nothing in there)! I need to call my cable company on Monday. Once I get the right box, I assume I just have the cable from the wall go to my new box and then have an HDMI cable from the box to the TV.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Postage stamped 4:3 material on a HD digital channel is because the set autoswitches to 16:9 mode when it senses a 1080i or 720p signal. No way around it - even the pan and scan option is defeated when HD signal is sensed )(my zoom has gross overscan) is to go into menu (wait for your remote but you should be able to do it from the front panel) other than switching the source output to 480i (sounds like you don't have an HD dgital cable box - and if you only have the raw signal OTA or QAM the source obviously can'tbe switched to 480i/p) - but then that (SD)content will look great on the tv if you can switch to 480i or use s-video



So once I get my remote, I can switch the SD channels to 480i and they'll look just like they would on a normal TV? That would be nice since at the moment they look alright, but not great. I hope that is something that is easy to do, because it would be a pain to constantly have to switch the input back and forth when I want to switch between HD and SD.


I assume everything will be much easier once I get my remote. For now I'd just be happy if I could turn off the screen labels, but I dont see a menu option for that.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tempest_2084* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So once I get my remote, I can switch the SD channels to 480i and they'll look just like they would on a normal TV? That would be nice since at the moment they look alright, but not great. I hope that is something that is easy to do, because it would be a pain to constantly have to switch the input back and forth when I want to switch between HD and SD.
> 
> .



The standard def channels you are already getting via clear qam should already look great.


For example in my area the abc sub is broadcast OTA with three subchannels - the HD, an SD radar weather. and a local point SD. Unless you are having a cable company strip subchannels you should have these now - no switching required.


The postage stamp and letterbox comments only apply to 1080i and 720p subchannels


The need to switch depends on your equipment. I have dish network and they are kind of laggards in not passing native signal like my old COMCASTHD box.


So I had no choice but either change the box to 480i or watch SD in a postage stamp, or use an imperfect zoom, or use the S-video input. So Switching was required no matter what - Its just do you want to switch the input to set or switch the STB output.


About one week ago Dish started sending SDV and HDV simultaneously as separate channels for their HD channels so I am ok now without switching - just need to choose a different channel to watch a SD program on NBC/ABC/CBS/Fox versus an HP program - or watch it postage stamped

However a


----------



## Compass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible the streaking problem is literally just dirt on the INSIDE of the TV? I looked at the glass and the front cover of the TV isn't the tube, there's a glass front then the tube, so maybe I can take the front bezel off and clean the insides? Is this ridiculous?



You said you were returning it in the "streaks" thread, but in case you don't, I just wanted to assure you there is no "front layer" of glass. I know this because I watched them replace the tube in my house. The glass you can touch is the tube itself.


----------



## Son

I picked one of these TV,s up yesterday, I love it







They are heavy thats for sure but the picture is really nice


----------



## Patfantx

Where did you pick one up? Third-party resale I assume


----------



## Son

Yes, I found one that someone didnt want anymore because it was to heavy for them to move







I snaped it up really fast







Not a mark or scratch on it


----------



## jet757f

Yes I got one too in addition to my 34XBR960N off CraigsList for probably a third of the retail price. It is in great condition and no problems. Alls I need is a few years use off of it and then it becomes throw away if I have any problems.


----------



## sirfergy

Hey, I've been having an unfortunate problem lately. Everytime I turn on the TV, it tries to power on, but it appears to fail. The power light blinks and eventually stops w/o the TV turning on. The only way to turn the TV on is to unplug it, plug it in and then turn it on.


Any hints on what could be wrong? I'd hate to have to replace this TV since I've only had it for a year.


----------



## sirfergy

I found this thread, guess it's a common issue:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=650457


----------



## el golfo

i have this tv for 18months now and no problems what so ever,i have had it not turn on like you stated only once and unplugged it, and no problems since.i read somewhere sony uses a linex code/computrer boot secquence and just needs a forced reboot once in a while.by the wat also have a sony 50"rptv,this tv is by far a better picture in hd or sd.


----------



## S-Man

Tempest, When you get your remote, you'll also want to do a "channel search". go in the menu and go to channels and hit, i think "digital channel search" or somthing like that. It takes about an hour, but it will automatically find sd channels, as well as digital channels, which broadcast the same as sd channels, but its alot clearer. You can also get local HD channels this way too. My NBC HD channel is 87.2 and there are others out there too. But You'll want to bypass the cable box and run a coax straight from the wall to the tv. After you get a HD box, run component cables, or HDMI from the box to the TV and use vid7 for that video source. Then, you can switch over to "tv" and view all sd channels in full screen if you want.

What's awsome, is that on mine, (i beleive this is a glitch) when I go to cirtain digital channels, I can view what other people are viewing on their PPV box or DVR box. Its weird. I see them selecting menus and crap too. Its awsome.


----------



## jason2k

Hi all,


Sorry if this is an old problem...I didn't see anything anywhere.


Is there any way to reset the HDCP handshake on the 34XS955?


A while ago, my TiVo Series3 decided that I didn't have permission to watch non-basic channels over HDMI.


I assumed this was a problem with the TiVo, but now I have a PS3, and when I try and use HDMI with it, I get a blank screen. According to Sony, this would be an HDCP issue.


If there's no way for me to do it, is it possible to pay someone to come and use the service codes to do it?


Thanks in advance...


----------



## studdad

Hey Everyone:


Well I have finally made the plunge. I upgraded my system to a Yamaha 661 receiver, Oppo 981 DVD, and am getting Directv HD (with HD DVR) as we speak. I just set up the Oppo. My TV us the 36xs955. My hookups are as follows:


HDMI from Oppo DVD to receiver

HDMI from HD DVR to receiver

HDMI from receiver to TV


I have heard the Oppo would upscale better than the TV. It says in the OPPO manual that I should set the OPPO to match the tv's native resolution for best picture. It gives examples, but does not have an example of an HDTV CRT. Should I set the OPPO at 1080i? If I set the Oppo at 1080i what adjustments need to be made to the TV (for example, the DRC modes, etc). Will the tv then be operating in 1080i from the DVD, or less (if less, and the DVD is on 1080i, then the tv would be downconverting it).


Thanks for your help.


----------



## NewYorkGirl

Hi all.


Thinking about selling my 36xs955. I've had it for two years with no problems.

Hands down the best HD picture anywhere, but I just bought a 58" plasma and sit too far away from this TV to appreciate the amazing quality.


I live in Queens, NY, have the stand and three years left on the extended warranty from PC Richards.


Please PM me if interested.


Thanks


----------



## safsurfer

Hi,


I've had my KD-36XS955 for exactly two years. Bought it from sonystyle-com directly for a pretty good price and no extended warranties. The TV has functioned flawlessly and has been connected to an HD cable box the entire time until yesterday when I purchased a sony KDL-46V2500. Frankly, I like the picture better on the 36, but too late for that now.


Anyway, my problem is with the 36 in. KD-36XS955 . I'm changing channels directly on the TV now, whereas before I was really just changing channels on the cable box. So, really the TV has never had its channels changed, just left on channel 3 or whatever and changed channels with the cable box. So then, now that I have it connected directly to the coax cable from the wall, I use the TV to change channels and when I change channels on the TV the speakers pop between each channel. Loud and annoying. Even when the volume is all the way down the speakers still make the same popping sound. It sounds like a two beat noise and sort of hissy, dop--da, every channel and input change, dop--da. It seems like the interference or something? The speakers also pop when changing inputs, just switching them really using the remote.


I cant really explain it better, it's really annoying. I know something must be wrong. Everything else seems fine, just that popping sound.


Anyone have any info? Thanks


----------



## safsurfer

Hi,


Me again, I want to update my findings so far. To recap, the popping sound, wup--pa, every time a channel is changed, wup--pa. I think that describes it better than before. And it's only from the right speaker. And no matter what the volume settings. So I think that tells me some sort of interference is going on, or something got blown or crossed somehow. Wup--pa every time a channel is changed or even when input is changed too.


So, what do I do. I called Sony, out of warranty, no help. I called a TV repairman, $100 up front and go from there. Damn!!!


Any help out there? I was thinking about taking the front plastic off the TV and see if I can see the speaker and maybe it just has a problem. But, I would think a professional TV person would have heard of this problem before and know right where to go first?? Anyone??


Oh well, Thanks for any help.


safsurfer


----------



## cajieboy

I would not advise going into the Sony to fix it yourself as you could really mess thing up far worse. You saved money by not getting the Extended Warranty, and with this roll of the dice you lost. Call a Sony Service Tech.


----------



## safsurfer

Thanks for the advice cajieboy. Are you a Sony service tech or do you know any? I'm on the Space Coast as well in Indialantic, funny.


Have you heard of this problem before? Or on any other TV's before? It sounds like the speaker is getting a charge whenever the channels are changed, like an overload somewhere has occurred and blew a diode or something and now signal can get into the speaker when it shouldn't be??? I don't know, just hypothesizing.


----------



## safsurfer

Could this be my problem with the speaker popping??? I saw it on the internet as a culprit in many ways.


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safsurfer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice cajieboy. Are you a Sony service tech or do you know any? I'm on the Space Coast as well in Indialantic, funny.
> 
> 
> Have you heard of this problem before? Or on any other TV's before? It sounds like the speaker is getting a charge whenever the channels are changed, like an overload somewhere has occurred and blew a diode or something and now signal can get into the speaker when it shouldn't be??? I don't know, just hypothesizing.



No, I've never heard of the problem you described, and can't really guess what could be the culprit. Where did you buy your TV?


----------



## theroys88

Anyone own a HD A1 with this set? In my manual it states that setting the player to 4:3 will fill the entire screen for 4:3 material. Unfortunately it does a postage stamp. I can zoom it to fill the screen but just a annoyance for me. I wish I could figure out how to disable the auto aspect controls on this set. I would rather let the players or my H20 box do the formatting. When my HD players starts to play I can see the screen expand but then the tv kicks in and adjusts the format.


----------



## theroys88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studdad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone:
> 
> 
> Well I have finally made the plunge. I upgraded my system to a Yamaha 661 receiver, Oppo 981 DVD, and am getting Directv HD (with HD DVR) as we speak. I just set up the Oppo. My TV us the 36xs955. My hookups are as follows:
> 
> 
> HDMI from Oppo DVD to receiver
> 
> HDMI from HD DVR to receiver
> 
> HDMI from receiver to TV
> 
> 
> I have heard the Oppo would upscale better than the TV. It says in the OPPO manual that I should set the OPPO to match the tv's native resolution for best picture. It gives examples, but does not have an example of an HDTV CRT. Should I set the OPPO at 1080i? If I set the Oppo at 1080i what adjustments need to be made to the TV (for example, the DRC modes, etc). Will the tv then be operating in 1080i from the DVD, or less (if less, and the DVD is on 1080i, then the tv would be downconverting it).
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Let the player do the upscaling. DRC is not going to get you the results that the Oppo is going to give you. I had a Zenith dvb318 to this set which gave me great results. I know have my HD D1 which gives me better results on SD DVD material.

Set the player to 1080i.


----------



## safsurfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I've never heard of the problem you described, and can't really guess what could be the culprit. Where did you buy your TV?



I got the TV directly from sonystyle-com, 2 years and 1 month ago! It's got to be something simple I'm thinking?? The TV, KD-36xs955, works perfectly otherwise!?! And I think I can just keep on using the TV the way it is, I think? Unless the popping noise is hurting the TV more than it already is? Otherwise, the picture and sound are perfect, it's just that popping sound, wup--pa, every channel change.


New discovery, if I turn the speakers off in the menu configuration screen, then it gos away, you can't hear anything at all though either when watching TV. Oh well, just thought I would pass on if it means anything. Remember the wup--pa, happens even when the volume is turned down, and the wup--pa volume itself is always the same and does not change with volume. So I think that means it is not coming from the volume driving mechanism, whatever that ??


Any help any body???


Thanks safsurfer


----------



## studdad

Thanks Theroys88


----------



## studdad

Quick question: Last night I was watching a show on TV and the TV and sound turned off. I turned the TV back on, and the sound came on with it. This happened a couple more times after that. Here is my setup:


Yammy 661 receiver

Sony 36sx955 HDTV (CRT, but excellent pq)

Directv HD DVR (HR20-100)

Oppo 981 DVD (was off at the time)


I have the Oppo and the DVR connected to the receiver via HDMI. The receiver then connects to the TV via HDMI (TV only has one HDMI input). I am waiting for new speakers to be delivered, so the speakers I have connected to the receiver are pretty crappy (old HTIB speakers) but they work (8ohms). The show I was watching was from a recording on the DVR. The DVR did not turn off, in fact it seemed to be still feeding the receiver. I found this odd, as the TV power is hooked into the DVR so I can turn off the DVR and TV with a single remote click. I have all of this hooked into a surge protector, which is hooked into the wall (a single outlet). The other outlet is used for the cheapy powered sub. Do you think it was too much power being drawn from that outlet (if so, then I will buy another power strip and connect the receiver and the sub to it, and leave the rest on the existing strip), or is there something else coming into play here?


----------



## RalphArch

Why mention the sound in above discussion? Sounds like you are getting a random IR turn-off signal to the TV. I have never seen this


----------



## studdad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why mention the sound in above discussion? Sounds like you are getting a random IR turn-off signal to the TV. I have never seen this



because the sound is coming from the Satellite to the DVR to the receiver. If the tv is turned off, I should still get sound (not using the tv speakers, using speakers hooked up to the receiver). In addition, if the tv turns off via rf, i.e. the DVR remote, then the DVR should turn off too (the tv power is into the DVR, so the tv turns off only when the DVR is turned off). I don't know, just seems strange. Will wait and see if it happens again.


----------



## biker19

Anyone have an HTPC connected to this TV via HDMI? On my set whenever I switch away from input 7 (the HDMI input) and then back the PC video doesn't come back. Can I assume this is an issue with the PC and not the TV?


----------



## sirfergy

Is there a way to skip the tuner input? I only use the two component inputs, so it's a pain to have to hit input 2x.


----------



## biker19

I figured it out - had to change the BIOS setting in the PC to always have the PC display to the TV first (instead of Auto).


----------



## theroys88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studdad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question: Last night I was watching a show on TV and the TV and sound turned off. I turned the TV back on, and the sound came on with it. This happened a couple more times after that. Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Yammy 661 receiver
> 
> Sony 36sx955 HDTV (CRT, but excellent pq)
> 
> Directv HD DVR (HR20-100)
> 
> Oppo 981 DVD (was off at the time)
> 
> 
> I have the Oppo and the DVR connected to the receiver via HDMI. The receiver then connects to the TV via HDMI (TV only has one HDMI input). I am waiting for new speakers to be delivered, so the speakers I have connected to the receiver are pretty crappy (old HTIB speakers) but they work (8ohms). The show I was watching was from a recording on the DVR. The DVR did not turn off, in fact it seemed to be still feeding the receiver. I found this odd, as the TV power is hooked into the DVR so I can turn off the DVR and TV with a single remote click. I have all of this hooked into a surge protector, which is hooked into the wall (a single outlet). The other outlet is used for the cheapy powered sub. Do you think it was too much power being drawn from that outlet (if so, then I will buy another power strip and connect the receiver and the sub to it, and leave the rest on the existing strip), or is there something else coming into play here?



This set and the H20 has a hanshake issue with audio. I have had the same issue and called Sony and that is what they have told me. They told me to use component. I have my HD D1 connected to HDMI and have had no issues. I would use component with your satellite. I cannot tell any PQ difference between HDMI and component.


----------



## theroys88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studdad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question: Last night I was watching a show on TV and the TV and sound turned off. I turned the TV back on, and the sound came on with it. This happened a couple more times after that. Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Yammy 661 receiver
> 
> Sony 36sx955 HDTV (CRT, but excellent pq)
> 
> Directv HD DVR (HR20-100)
> 
> Oppo 981 DVD (was off at the time)
> 
> 
> I have the Oppo and the DVR connected to the receiver via HDMI. The receiver then connects to the TV via HDMI (TV only has one HDMI input). I am waiting for new speakers to be delivered, so the speakers I have connected to the receiver are pretty crappy (old HTIB speakers) but they work (8ohms). The show I was watching was from a recording on the DVR. The DVR did not turn off, in fact it seemed to be still feeding the receiver. I found this odd, as the TV power is hooked into the DVR so I can turn off the DVR and TV with a single remote click. I have all of this hooked into a surge protector, which is hooked into the wall (a single outlet). The other outlet is used for the cheapy powered sub. Do you think it was too much power being drawn from that outlet (if so, then I will buy another power strip and connect the receiver and the sub to it, and leave the rest on the existing strip), or is there something else coming into play here?



This set and the H20 has a hanshake issue with audio. I have had the same issue and called Sony and that is what they have told me. They told me to use component. I have my HD D1 connected to HDMI and have had no issues. I would use component with your satellite. I cannot tell any PQ difference between HDMI and component.


----------



## studdad

thanks theroys....I havent had a problem again, although the background music in some shows seems much lower than normal. If I start having problems again, I will switch to component.


----------



## RalphArch

One semi-major problem I have with my set is the overscan when the zoom mode is selected (versus Full) for material on an HD signal


Generally I try this when receiving 4:3 material in an HD signal to avoid the postage stamp - but the zoom is so much overset that I normally just watch it off the s-video out which does provide accurate 4:3 for the signal.


Is there a simple service menu change (sort of like the type described in this thread for another Sony overscan problem to change the amount of zoom?


In general the TV is so good stock that I am reluctant to fiddle with service menu changes but I would like to get a better zoom for either 4:3 or for watching some HD material when I don't care whether I see the sides or not and just want more HD on screen.


----------



## theroys88

My Directv H20 sends all 4:3 material correctly. !6:9 material is letterboxed by the set but squashed. I set my H20 to vertical expand and perfect formatting for HD material. The auto

aspect can be disabled in the service menu. That is one thing I am having Chad turn off when

he calibrates the set. HD channels of course have the postage stamp for 4:3 material.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theroys88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Directv H20 sends all 4:3 material correctly. !6:9 material is letterboxed by the set but squashed. I set my H20 to vertical expand and perfect formatting for HD material. The auto
> 
> aspect can be disabled in the service menu. That is one thing I am having Chad turn off when
> 
> he calibrates the set. HD channels of course have the postage stamp for 4:3 material.




Thanks theroy88 - if this was in response to my post we have different problems. My set (fed either from my Dish box, or the Directtv or Comcast boxes or HD file player (Avel LP2) displays 16:9 HD material fine (and the set auto letter boxes per design for HD signals)


My only point or question was whether there is a simple service menu adjustment to the zoom so that when watching a postage stamped 4:3 show there could be less zooming to not loose so much of the 4:3 material as I do now. As it stands I lose too much and have to either watch in the postage stamp or switch input to s-video, losing some resolution and in my case going stereo only.


----------



## theroys88

Not sure you can do anything with 4:3 material when watching a HD channel. For my regular Directv digital channels the material fills the entire screen. I will ask Chad in August when he comes and calibrates both of my sets.


----------



## gte024h

Hi Guys,


I have had my 34KS955 for a couple of years now and it is really great. I just recently sold my surround setup and waiting for my new setup to arrive. So I hooked up the TV speakers, which I had never used before. They sound pretty good really, but I have a problem. I have an Oppo 981HD DVD player hooked up via HDMI to the video input 7. When I playback DVD's I get audio through the HDMI and all is well. When I playback Divx files I get no audio.


So I figured I would just hook up the analog RCA inputs from the DVD player to the Input 7 audio inputs under the HDMI port. Still nothing... so I hooked up some powered computer speakers to the DVD player RCA outputs and it is putting out audio just fine, so that means the TV is not accepting audio input on those RCA jacks.


Can anyone else with this TV tell me if it will playback analog audio on input 7 via HDMI? The manual indicates that when using DVI to HDMI cable, you have to use the RCA audio inputs, but when using HDMI to HDMI hookup the analog audio is unecessary. Is it possible that the TV disables the RCA inputs on Video Input 7 when it detects a true HDMI capable device, but enables them when it detects a DVI device?


----------



## theroys88

I would go into your Oppo menu and disable the audio to HDMI. My D1 menu you can disable it. Glad you like the set. I am having Chad ISF mine in Aug. Not a perfect set but I am hopefull that Chad can work some magic. So far my Panasonic CT-wx54 has a better PQ. Calibrated both sets. I am hopeful that Chad can bring out this set's potential. So far it has not performed as expected.


----------



## gte024h

Chad calibrated mine about a year ago and it made a noticeable difference!


I think audio circuitry in my set is messed up... I notice that the "fixed" output it very low... I have to crank my amp to max just to barely hear it. I hooked up a computer with DVI output to the set, and the analog inputs still didn't work. Time to call it in for service (I purchased a warranty with the set ).


----------



## theroys88

Did you notice the set crushing blacks before Chad calibrated your set? I also noticed that the set doesn't have a noise reduction circuity per the specs via Sony website. I have noticed alot of noise on many channels compared to my Panasonic which cleans up the noise very well.


----------



## gte024h

I noticed no black crush, but I did notice a green push and some geometry problems, which Chad fixed for me. The set should have some noise reduction settings, I would have to look at it to tell you where. I turned off as much of the video "enhancement" as I can because most of my sources are clean enough.


When this set it properly setup and calibrated it consistently produces a very realistic picture which is why I bought it.


----------



## theroys88

I cannot find any noise reduction controls in any of the menu sections. I have gone through every menu section and haven't found it.


----------



## Firstknight_sf

What is up everybody. Well I'm about 24 hours away on purchasing a 34xs955. The seller told me it was bought brand new last year with limited use. So it should still be under the Sony 2 year warranty. Plus he bought the extended warranty from Magnolia Hifi. Plus it comes with the $350 matching stand. All for $850. It has a few scuffs and cracks on the bottom/right of the exterior but other than that it looks amazing. I went today and it looked great.


You guys think this is a good deal? And what things should of I looked for when looking at this tv? I personally was impressed by the tv. It looked very taken care of. What do you guys think?


----------



## Compass

Streaks. They're more visible on screens of predominantly lights colors and can ruin your viewing experience like nothing else.


In other news, when I use the zoom feature on my TV to compensate for postage-stamp syndrome, the top and left side are one or two inches out of scan range. I know how to adjust overscan for the regular picture, but does anyone know a service code that adjusts the parameters of zoom?


----------



## Bmfr79

I am new to the forum. I noticed that several people were looking to get there hands on this set. I have been a very proud owner of this set for just over a year. I recently purchased a new LCD HDTV and must let this one go. I am located in the Greater Cincinnati area and have the set on Craigslist. I have attached a link for those interested.

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/ele/346363602.html 


Thanks to all of you for your postings and insight into all things technical.


----------



## Heliosphann

I've had my Sony KD-36xs955 for awhile now, but I'm just really starting to use it for HD more and more every day. What I've noticed is that anything put in 1080i or 720p mode (from multiple inputs wether upconverted or native HD) gets vertically cropped on the top and bottom. I believe the picture display's something around a 1.95:1 aspect ratio as films or content in 1.85 are slightly cropped, where anything in 1.77:1 is very noticible (ala where'd the top of their heads go?).


I've been into the service menu several times and can't seem to find anything to remedy this problem. Anyone have any thoughts? I'm pretty sure that the TV has done this from the get go... Could it be a defective tube possibly?


----------



## theroys88

It might be your sat or cable box. I used to have Directv and the box was incorrectly formatting 16:9 material and squashing the picture. I have since switched to Comcast and the formatting is perfect. I used to use the vertical expand option and that fixed the problem. The only bummer is that I have lost HDMI on this set.


----------



## fleggett

theroys88, were you able to defeat the auto-aspect ratio "feature" of this set for hi-def stations? I, too, am experiencing the squashed image problem. I'm not using an STB, but a CableCard. Thanks.


----------



## theroys88

I would try getting a HD box from your cable company. If you do a vertical stretch on your remote it will be stretched and you have to do everytime you change channels. Try using a HD box. Keep me posted. I know the Scientific Atlantic box from Comcast does fine with this tv.


----------



## Heliosphann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theroys88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It might be your sat or cable box. I used to have Directv and the box was incorrectly formatting 16:9 material and squashing the picture. I have since switched to Comcast and the formatting is perfect. I used to use the vertical expand option and that fixed the problem. The only bummer is that I have lost HDMI on this set.



The problem is on every HD input. OTA channels, upconverted DVD's over HDMI and HD over component.


----------



## theroys88

Set your dvd player to 16:9. As far as the OTA you have to go into the service menu and disable the auto aspect and I have never messed with that. Try a cable box and set your player to 16:9. That should solve your problem with at least 2 of your inputs.


----------



## fleggett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theroys88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would try getting a HD box from your cable company. If you do a vertical stretch on your remote it will be stretched and you have to do everytime you change channels. Try using a HD box. Keep me posted. I know the Scientific Atlantic box from Comcast does fine with this tv.



Hrrrr. This is exactly what I wanted to avoid doing, though. The whole point of getting the CableCard was to provide a direct signal path to the TV without having to mess with another A/V component.


Isn't there a way to defeat the auto-aspect feature via the service menu? Wasn't that something your calibrator was going to do?


----------



## sirfergy

The TV will automatically go into 16:9 mode for 720p or 1080i content. The problem is you're watching 4:3 content that is then letterboxed by the station as 16:9. There is nothing you can do to get around that, except by watching the SD version of the station.


----------



## theroys88




fleggett said:


> Hrrrr. This is exactly what I wanted to avoid doing, though. The whole point of getting the CableCard was to provide a direct signal path to the TV without having to mess with another A/V component.
> 
> 
> Isn't there a way to defeat the auto-aspect feature via the service menu? Wasn't that something your calibrator was going to do?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Chad did not need to do anything since I had switched to Comcast and found the box to be the fault. Email Chad Billheimer and he may give you the help you need to disable the auto aspect. I agree that it is a flaw in this set. Good luck.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TV will automatically go into 16:9 mode for 720p or 1080i content. The problem is you're watching 4:3 content that is then letterboxed by the station as 16:9. There is nothing you can do to get around that, except by watching the SD version of the station.



There are several things I do to get 1080i or 720p 4:3 material out of a postage stamp


1. Watch a 480i feed out of the satellite box. I switch input to video 1 which I feed with s-video from box for this situation


2. Use the zoom in picture control - although the overscan is pretty bad. I havent looked into adjsuting the overscan in service menu


----------



## fleggett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TV will automatically go into 16:9 mode for 720p or 1080i content.



But...why? That's like making a car whose windshield wipers activate when the radio is turned on. What does one have to do with the other?


I purchased this TV expecting to see hi-def images in their full 1.33 glory, not squished so that probably 20-30% of the screen real-estate goes unused and what is used looks deformed.


And I know the TV is capable of displaying an HD image edge-to-edge, as the memory stick feature proves.



> Quote:
> The problem is you're watching 4:3 content that is then letterboxed by the station as 16:9. There is nothing you can do to get around that, except by watching the SD version of the station.



Hmmm. Just to be absolutely clear, you're saying the broadcaster is responsible for "warping" the image and there's nothing to be done about it by the TV? Why do, apparently, the use of STBs "fix" this issue? What are the STBs doing that the TV isn't?


----------



## sirfergy

So you sure the STB is outputting 1080i/720p for shows that are being broadcast in HD but really are just SD content? The shows themselves are squeezed into the 16:9 resolution that is provided by 1080i/720p so I'm not sure the STB can do anything about it except maybe zoom. It won't know it's displaying postage stamp content.


----------



## fleggett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirfergy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you sure the STB is outputting 1080i/720p for shows that are being broadcast in HD but really are just SD content?



Well, I'm talking about shows that are recorded in HD and thunked down to SD, like CSI, Vegas, and others. Movies that were originally shot widescreen and broadcast in HD generally look fine, but even then I occasionally notice squishing.


I'll try to take some pics of what I'm seeing and post them here. It doesn't happen always, so it's hit-or-miss (enough of a hit to be really irritating, though).


----------



## fleggett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theroys88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chad did not need to do anything since I had switched to Comcast and found the box to be the fault. Email Chad Billheimer and he may give you the help you need to disable the auto aspect. I agree that it is a flaw in this set. Good luck.



I just shot a PM to Chad. As I live in Florida, I hope he'll agree to work with me "remotely". Did you mention to him this irksome feature? Do you know if he's at least aware of the issue?


I'm surprised there hasn't been more discussion about this, as I'm sure it also plagues the 34" version.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleggett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised there hasn't been more discussion about this, as I'm sure it also plagues the 34" version.



How so? A 34 inch wide screen merely pillar boxes 4:3 content. That;s the only logical way to display 4:3 material on a widescreen set.


The only ones affected by the postage stamping of "HD" 4:3 material are those of us with very capably 4:3 sets that get screwed by the lack of vision by Sony.


They should have provided a 4:3 full screen HD mode -or at least have provided a proper zoom that doesn't overscan


----------



## theroys88

He is talking about the auto aspect in this set improperly letterboxing some material. It do do this with my Directv box but not my Comcast box. Hopefully Chad can give you a fix. Good luck. I have two more years with this set and then I am upgrading to a either a Sony XBR or SXRD.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theroys88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He is talking about the auto aspect in this set improperly letterboxing some material. It do do this with my Directv box but not my Comcast box. Hopefully Chad can give you a fix. Good luck. I have two more years with this set and then I am upgrading to a either a Sony XBR or SXRD.



I think you are confused, or leaving out part of the story. The set auto "letterboxes" all 1080i or 720p inputs. That in itself is the "improper auto aspect" when you are receiving 4:3 material in an HD signal.


There is no way around it that I am aware of except the overscanned zoom I mentioned or watching an alternate output from your source -as I mentioned I switch to the S-video out from STB that is connected to my video 1 input.


If you are getting different behaviour from an HD source it is likely due to some internal feature that shifts the output to 480i or 480p when it detects a 4:3 window exists in an HD signal. That is not normal at least on my satellite box and is not achievable with the ATSC or QAM tuner either to my knowledge (you have to change to 480i/p - which you could do as well with the stb to get proper 4:3 aspect).


More likely you are reporting behaviour on that COMCAST box that passes the native signal. That would also be nice if available on my Dish network box - unfortunately it is not an available feature - the output is selectable but then fixed. So if the signal is 480i, which many digital non-HD channels are - you will get proper aspect on a 4:3 show due to passing native. In my case I have to switch box settings which is a PITA. But this does not apply to an HD signal - no way around the autoletter boxing unless the tech (Chad?) comes through with a service menu tweak we are unaware of. (Or as I mentioned switch the box output to 480i even though you have a 1080i or 720p signal being received).


----------



## Heliosphann

Anyone have any ideas as to my problem?


All input's that can deliever HD, OTA, Component and HDMI have the same issue. From any one of those inputs, the biggest the aspect ratio display is on a 720 or 1080 signal is about 1.90:1 - 1.95:1 AR or so. So the top and bottom of the picture are being cut off. If I use my DVD player in 480P mode I can see all the extra information being cropped off, but naturally I want to upscale to my TVs native resolution.


Just went into the service menu yet again and nothing I tweek reveals more vertical picture information, it just stretches the image out. And I couldn't find an a switch for any "Auto AR function".


----------



## fleggett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphArch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How so? A 34 inch wide screen merely pillar boxes 4:3 content. That;s the only logical way to display 4:3 material on a widescreen set.



I meant the KD-34XS955, which is a 4:3 set. I presume it suffers from the same problem.



> Quote:
> The only ones affected by the postage stamping of "HD" 4:3 material are those of us with very capably 4:3 sets that get screwed by the lack of vision by Sony.



So, we are in agreement that there's a definite problem with this set as it relates to HD material of otherwise SD shows?


----------



## fleggett

Chad B. wrote me back. I think I'm more confused now than ever. In essence...well, I should just post what he wrote:


"The only time you would want it is when you are watching an HD channel that is broadcasting SD material at the moment. In that instance it would eliminate the black bars at the top and bottom. When you are watching HD content on an HD channel, you would not want it to be full screen, *because HD is a widescreen format.* The squeeze is good in that instance, because it preserves resolution and shows HD in it's true aspect ratio."


HD is a widescreen format. Huh, I must've really missed the boat. I thought HD was simply an increase in pixel resolution, not an aspect definition, too.


So, I take it getting this set for the primary intent of watching HD material was self-defeating? I should've gotten a 40+ widescreen plasma or LCD and put up with the pillarboxing for 4:3 content?


I still contend that a significant amount of HD programming on this set looks squashed. I'm going to have to take some pics to show y'all what I mean.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleggett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I meant the KD-34XS955, which is a 4:3 set. I presume it suffers from the same problem.....



That set is a 16:9 set.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleggett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...HD is a widescreen format. Huh, I must've really missed the boat. I thought HD was simply an increase in pixel resolution, not an aspect definition, too.......



Absolutely. HD is 16:9, by definition. Choosing to watch regular HD on a 4:3 television, requires that you tolerate bars on top and bottom.


However, a lot of programming on HD channels can be SD 4:3 programming upconverted to HD resolution with black vertical pillars added to create the full 16:9 frame. This situation will cause postage stamp viewing on a non-zoomable 4:3 HD set.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleggett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .......So, I take it getting this set for the primary intent of watching HD material was self-defeating? I should've gotten a 40+ widescreen plasma or LCD and put up with the pillarboxing for 4:3 content?.......



IMHO, yes, maybe and no. I watch 4:3 SD content in a non-linear zoom on my widescreen set all the time and it looks fine. BTW, there are many happy owners of 4:3 HD sets.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleggett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ............I still contend that a significant amount of HD programming on this set looks squashed. I'm going to have to take some pics to show y'all what I mean.



This may be due to the situation I outlined above. Post pics but also explain the conditions. Channel, programming, resolution, screen mode, etc.


----------



## fleggett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That set is a 16:9 set.



Arggh, you're right. I thought there was a 34" version of the KD-36XS955...? Maybe not. I thought for sure there was, though. Hrrrr.



> Quote:
> Absolutely. HD is 16:9, by definition. Choosing to watch regular HD on a 4:3 television, requires that you tolerate bars on top and bottom.



Point taken. I still don't understand such a limitation, though. Coming from a computer background, a 15" monitor can have a maximum resolution of 640x480 or 1600x1200. The latter will obviously offer a much sharper image, but it's still a 4:3 aspect ratio, taking advantage of the entire real-estate of the screen.



> Quote:
> However, a lot of programming on HD channels can be SD 4:3 programming upconverted to HD resolution with black vertical pillars added to create the full 16:9 frame. This situation will cause postage stamp viewing on a non-zoomable 4:3 HD set.



The zoom on the KD-36XS955 is, from my experience, almost worthless due to the resultant clipping.


----------



## theroys88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleggett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chad B. wrote me back. I think I'm more confused now than ever. In essence...well, I should just post what he wrote:
> 
> 
> "The only time you would want it is when you are watching an HD channel that is broadcasting SD material at the moment. In that instance it would eliminate the black bars at the top and bottom. When you are watching HD content on an HD channel, you would not want it to be full screen, *because HD is a widescreen format.* The squeeze is good in that instance, because it preserves resolution and shows HD in it's true aspect ratio."
> 
> 
> HD is a widescreen format. Huh, I must've really missed the boat. I thought HD was simply an increase in pixel resolution, not an aspect definition, too.
> 
> 
> So, I take it getting this set for the primary intent of watching HD material was self-defeating? I should've gotten a 40+ widescreen plasma or LCD and put up with the pillarboxing for 4:3 content?
> 
> 
> I still contend that a significant amount of HD programming on this set looks squashed. I'm going to have to take some pics to show y'all what I mean.




I still would try your cable box. I know you have a cable card but since you have not found a solution I would try the cable box. The nominal charge is allot cheaper then buying a new set. I know my Comcast box works fine on this set. My Directv receiver did not and I had the same problem you are experiencing.


----------



## Paul Curtis

I assume (correct me if I'm wrong) that the SFP tube in the 36XS955 uses Rec. 709 phosphors. I'm wondering...does this set simulate SMPTE chromaticity when fed with a 480i/480p signal?


Thanks!


----------



## TheGodfather

I believe the smaller version of the 36XS955 is the 32XS945 - a 4:3 32" set. I can't remember if it has an SFP tube or not, however...


----------



## Snickering Hound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGodfather* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe the smaller version of the 36XS955 is the 32XS945 - a 4:3 32" set. I can't remember if it has an SFP tube or not, however...



It doesn't.


The XS945 was basically the HS420 but with the XS series Charcoal exterior and a digital tuner.


----------



## safsurfer

I'll try and keep this short....


Man-O-Man I love this tv. For a while I didn't, but now I do, since I fixed it,"MYSELF"!!!


Sony has made a great TV in this KD-36XS955, picute, features, controls, remote,....and especially the modularity of the stuff inside. Anyone who can replace a PCI card in a computer can fix this TV...and probably any relatively new TV out there today.


Search back for safsurfer to see what my problem was and also see I was advised not to fix this myself. Well, I'm advising everyone to try and fix them thereselves.


First off, you will most likely need a repair manual for your TV. You can find them on the net for free, and maybe you might have to pay for it. Cheap though, $10-20 max for the download. But look for free, almost any of them can be found, they are out there.


Next, you will need to ask around and search the net for your problem. This goes without saying. That's the first thing anyone does when they have a problem. Ask around on tech chat sites like this one, etc....


Someone should be able to get you close to which board inside the TV needs repair. Everything inside the tv is modular. Practically all functions are layed out and individual. The manual spells everything out pretty clear too. Remember that this is for this tv, sony kd-36xs955. Sony has done a good job, other manufacturers may be different, but it's worth a look.


Against someones advise I pulled the back of my tv off and looked around a bit. Mind you you have to be very careful when doing this. Make sure plenty of room, etc.... unplugged, etc...you don't want to break anything else trying to fix this problem.


Finally, there are some places to get the required modules, boards, or even just get them fixed if they don't have in stock. My problem required a fix on the AZ board, I just replaced the whole board for $89. plus I can get $15 credit if I send in my dud, the broken board. It was pretty simple to guess which board my problem was comeing from, narrowed down to two, AZ or MZ. They weree only two where that particular circuit went through. I got the AZ board and that was that, job done, fixed.


I'll say this. I was having a problem with my audio, I had a popping sound out of one of the speakers when I changed channels and inputs. If you look in the manual and ask around on some of these tech and fix chat rooms you can see pretty quick that the audio power was on the AZ board. The boards are returnable for a small restock fee if they don't do the job too.


So there you have it. The Sony kd-36xs955 is not only a beautiful picture tv, but also a dream tv to fix and repair should you have any problems. Sony is great and also a big thanks to all who helped here too. I already thanked the couple of online techs that pointed me in the right direction also, thanks again.


If you want more info on techs, manuals, board houses, etc.... just post back or pm me.


safsurfer


----------



## WJonathan

Another nice thing is that Sony.com sells parts direct to the public. It's very easy to look up and purchase individual boards for these TVs.


----------



## safsurfer

I didn't check there really. At least for this tv they pointed me to a sony repair house in my town. I called them and they wanted $100 just to look at it. I was already pretty sure by that time it was the AZ board. BUt I didn't think to check back with sony if they sold the boards. I guess I should have. I doubt they would have been as cheap as where I got this one.


Partstore.com is one place but you will pay top dollar for a new board though. tristatemodule is where I got this one but it is a rebuilt refurbed one. They have a test set for everything they are warranted for a year and returnable if they don't fix the problem. ptselectronics is another one, a little more expensive than tristate but way cheaper than partstore still, they are rebuilt as well and are returnable too.


I would guess that sony.com would be the same price as partstore because they are probably new boards too. But at least you can get them. When I talked to sony tech about my problem they didn't know anything about it and when I checked the service bullitens nothing was listed either. So my problem was unique.


So now everyone knows if they have a popping sound in the audio when they change channels or inputs it is the AZ board. If you had an o-scope you caould probably trace it down to the transistor or capacitor that was the reall culprit and only cost couple dollars to fix.


Oh well, to fix it myself for less than hundred dollars, I'm happy.


Later


----------



## britanico

Hi Sony CRT´s fans

I found a site where you can download the SERVICE MANUAL FOR FREE of 30/34/36xs955 and 34xbr960(all with DA-4 chassis):go to www.schematicsforfree.com and 1)click on "Click here to see the files" in blue big letters 2) click on "Sony" 3)click on "Video" 4)click on "KD34XBR960" or "KD34XS955".It´s a Zip file.


----------



## theroys88

Hey guys.

Have a Sony 36xs955 and have to keep a few more years till my wife gets out of hygiene

school. Great set but the cable input does not work. If I hook the cable into the coaxial input labeled cable and change the input to the first one it says antenna and there is no picture. If I hook the cable into the antenna input and do a scan I only get the first 22 stations and then no picture for the rest of stations, It will scan and pick of off air stations with a antenna. I did push the reset button but no luck. Not sure what is up. Anyone know a fix?


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theroys88* /forum/post/11566956
> 
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Have a Sony 36xs955 and have to keep a few more years till my wife gets out of hygiene
> 
> school. Great set but the cable input does not work. If I hook the cable into the coaxial input labeled cable and change the input to the first one it says antenna and there is no picture. If I hook the cable into the antenna input and do a scan I only get the first 22 stations and then no picture for the rest of stations, It will scan and pick of off air stations with a antenna. I did push the reset button but no luck. Not sure what is up. Anyone know a fix?




If you are not going to use the cable company STB get a cable card from them. They were free from my company (COMCAST) - although they demanded a service call to install ($25), and no monthly rent, and it worked great - just no PPV which it doesn't sound like you have $ for anyway for a while.


What you can see directly off the cable itself (using the built in QAM tuner) are only the unencrypted channels. This is generally limited to the equivalent OTA local broadcasts and perhaps a couple stray channels. Of course you can still see the analog cable channels that way also.


----------



## safsurfer

to theroys88,


I think what your'e asking is about not seeing your channels by plugging directly into the wall. In the setup screen there is a pick for channel then on that screen is something about channel fix. Now if you go to that you need to first scroal down to the c2, c3, c4, etc... channels and pick one of them. Then get out and then go back and pick channel fix off. I think that's what happened. You picked one of the just 2, 3, 4, etc... picks and then went fix off. For some reason that does that. You need to be changing the "C" channels when contected directly to the wall. I hope this is what you were after. If not please clarify.


----------



## theroys88

Channel fix is off. The problem is that when I connect the cable coaxial to the cable input, the first input says antenna and not cable and if I take the coaxial to the antenna input and run the scan I only get the first 22 analog channels and then no signal for the rest. No

digital channels either. I can pull all off air channels with a antenna though. Cable is fine since I am using a Comcast HD box. I was just checking all the inputs to make sure they are all working. I should be getting something on the cable input but nothing. I can do a channel scan but nothing comes up. The manual does not really elaborate on the cable input. I suppose that there is a cable input buy my set is not showing it. The only input that is showing up is the antenna input.


----------



## theroys88

I spent a good while combing through the owner manual and realized that my remote is the wrong one and does not have the ant button to toggle between antenna and cable on the first input. Luckily I have a

friend who has the 34 version and borrowed his remote and the cable

input works fine and did a auto scan and picked up all analogs and unencrytped digital channels. Man I wish this set was bigger. Moved and now I am 14 feet from the set. Distance at the old house was 5 feet.


----------



## hakujin.

Has anyone had success getting SD sources on this set to look like they do on a SD native TV?


I've read every page of the KenTech service menu thread and signifigantly improved the image of SD & HD material, but I can't seem to get the SD picture to look like it does on my 24" SD Trinitron CRT. The picture itself is very similar, but looks rather "flat". It's missing something I can't seem to quantify. (SYSM = 3, VM to 4, MID5 to KenTech recommended settings, DRC set to interlaced, 480i coming in via component cables)


I'm very interested if people are having success replicating that true SD CRT picture on this set. Mine is close, but every time I do an A/B comparison the HD CRT loses hands down to the SD set. I'm also posting this in the service menu thread. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## theroys88

I think SD looks very good on this set. Remember on a 27" set, any signal is going to look better since screen sizes hides flaws in the feed. Just got my cablecard installed on this set and was suprised. Thought the channel banners and guide would be the same as the cable box. They are no different then the regular channel banner of the set. We never use VOD or PPV so saving the monthly charge will be nice. Wish all my HD sets had one.


----------



## WJonathan

Yeah, your 36" viewing area is almost double the size of the 24". Plus the digital video processor in the 955 reinterprets color gradations to the best of its ability to output them in 1080i. Even the best HDTV video processors, like the Sony, are going to have a slightly more blocky look to the objects from an analog signal. I bet if you sit back another 4 feet from the 36" you can't tell the difference.


----------



## RalphArch

I thing I have (actually haven't) noticed is much of an effect using the DRC controls for SD fare. I forget now if it has to be only 480i versus 480p - but about all I could really tell is that the interlaced looked ever so much a little sharper than the progressive - and I have no idea what cinemotion does but in any case all three look generally the same to me. (I sit about 6 feet away)


----------



## theroys88

I agree DRC is highly overated. My crappy SA 8300HD box does a better job deinterlacing

480i material then the set. My old Toshiba 36HF73 did a much better job at SD then this set. I like this set but the PQ is not to me as great as most on this forum would lead you to believe. My Panasonic CT-34wx54 gives a much better HD picture then this set. SD on the Panasonic blows away the Sony. On the Panasonic the colors are much more vibrant and the set clears up video noise 100% better. I bought this set because I had read so much about the superior PQ and the SFP and increased resolution..


----------



## icy

Hi guys.


Since these SFP tube Sony CRTs are sold out everywhere I've checked, is there anywhere you'd suggest to look to purchase one of these babies, or the similar XBR960? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icy* /forum/post/12221588
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> Since these SFP tube Sony CRTs are sold out everywhere I've checked, is there anywhere you'd suggest to look to purchase one of these babies, or the similar XBR960? Any help will be appreciated.



craigslist. Used is your only option now.


----------



## jhirsche

or Ebay... there's on on their right now...


----------



## Lucky Ducky

This is the TV I am keeping my eye out for. The KD-36XS955 has the SFP tube and a 4:3 screen.


This is the ultimate all purpose CRT console displaying TV. For all the non HD consoles it has that big 4:3 tube, just what you need for the PS2, Xbox, Gamecube, Dreamcast and all the rest that have all their content in 4:3. Then for the latest HD consoles the TV displays in 16:9 with Sony's finest CRT Super Fine Pitch tube.


I am going to keep my eye on craigslist for this one to pop up, if I can get it cheap [ $450 or less] I am going to snag it, and sell my 800 and 910.


----------



## NewYorkGirl

Hi everyone.


I am selling my 36xs955 that is in perfect condition and has 2 and a half years left on the pc richards warranty.


Pick up only of course. I am in Queens, New York.


Please feel free to pm me with any questions.


Thanks


----------



## tomas21

Does anyone have the Harmony 890 remote with this TV? If so what are your delays (speed settings) that you have configured on this remote?


Power On Delay:

Inter-key Delay:

Input Delay:

Inter-Device Delay:


I can't find a combo that works to turn the TV on properly.


Thx in advance


----------



## ShredMeister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShredMeister* /forum/post/7522739
> 
> 
> Hi there all. Just bought this television from Fry's 2 days ago for $722 USD brand new, although it had been previously returned by a customer before me, apparently because it was too heavy for them to deal with. There were 3 available, and all 3 were previously returned for some reason, according to the floorman. I brought my Xbox 360 in to the store to test out the screens that I was interested in. I initially came in with the thought of picking up an LCD screen, but after all the units I tested, I ended up sticking with the tried and true CRT tech. I tried out a Mitsubishi DLP, but the color wheel separation was aggravating... I tried out a couple of 40= inch LCDs within my pricerange, and they were underwhelming at best to my standards.
> 
> 
> I eventually led myself to the CRT section, and there were 3 televisions that caught my eye. One was a larger version of my previous TV, some sort of Phillips 32" widescreen, which didn't even have 720p (and the PQ was even worse than my 26" variant to boot), and the 2 others were both the 4:3 and 16:9 versions of the television we are talking about. I've always wanted a Sony Trinitron HDTV with the superfine pitch so that I can achieve a similar type of detail my 21" Dell Trinitron computer monitor puts out. I was willing to throw down 1500 on a tv that day, but the 36XS was the clear choice, especially for someone as biased to CRT as I am. I was hoping for a VGA input so I can hook up my computer and my Sega Dreamcast up, but dollars to donuts, the concern was minimal.
> 
> 
> I gathered a small crowd around myself while demoing Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter, and I even ended up selling another patron on the same television.
> 
> 
> I have one unfortunate issue with the set, aside from a lack of a VGA input, I ended up dropping the set while getting it up the stairs from a distance of about 5 inches. Those 5 inches were more than enough to crack the front left foot. At first, I thought the damage was merely cosmetic, and I didn't initially notice any color distortion. But a day later, I started to notice that the side I dropped it on has an EXTREMELY faint bluish hue. But it still pisses me off. Does anybody know if I'll have any luck with the refrigerator magnet technique or something similar to attempt to fix or remedy this problem? Also, in regards to the lack of VGA, I have a VGA-to-Component cord I bought for another application a while back......could I possibly use that to hook the computer up?
> 
> 
> Overall, and excellent TV for an excellent price. Any help on the questions above would be appreciated.



Just wanted to let everyone know my set finally bit the dust last week. I try to turn it on, but no picture shows except for three faint horizontal (RGB) lines that flash on briefly three times then the red light next to the power button flashes. The manual says if that happens, the tv (obviously) needs service. The set charges up just fine, though.


Anybody know what may be wrong? An expensive fix? Was a damn fine CRT, I'd hate to see it go.


----------



## betz

Condolences for your loss... If you still love the set it may be worth the service call fee to see if the replacement part is cheap.


What was your solution to the lack of VGA -- did the cord work or did you find another solution?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShredMeister* /forum/post/13811991
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know my set finally bit the dust last week. I try to turn it on, but no picture shows except for three faint horizontal (RGB) lines that flash on briefly three times then the red light next to the power button flashes. The manual says if that happens, the tv (obviously) needs service. The set charges up just fine, though.
> 
> 
> Anybody know what may be wrong? An expensive fix? Was a damn fine CRT, I'd hate to see it go.


----------



## ShredMeister

Yes, actually I posted my fix a while back. Perhaps you missed it.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShredMeister* /forum/post/7730665
> 
> 
> SUBJECT CHANGE
> 
> 
> I'd like to report that I am now typing this to you on my 36XS in 1600x1200 fullscreen.
> 
> 
> I've been hunting for a way to do this, and I've finally found it. There are a few catches, though. 1, you have to set the TV to VERTICAL EXPAND mode, 2, you have to have a COMPATIBLE ATI VIDEO CARD, and 3, you have to purchase this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note: I tried to post a link to an auction on eBay, but it wouldn't allow it. Go to eBay and simply type in "ati dvi component converter").
> 
> 
> The above is a DVI to Component converter module that has dip switches on it to control what type of signal your tv will allow. The Dip switches are as follows:
> 
> 
> -480i
> 
> -480p
> 
> -540p
> 
> -720p
> 
> -1080i
> 
> -16:9
> 
> 
> Each of these switches can be set to an ON or OFF position (although the manual for the product states that 540p must remain OFF regardless).
> 
> 
> I have an ATI Radeon X1600, and with the dip switches set to all of the compatible signal feeds, I am able to pipe through anything from as low as 640x480 all the way up to 2048x1536, although at that resolution, the 36XS can only display that resolution through it's own maximum limitations (presumably 1080i).
> 
> 
> It's not perfect...there are about 10-20 pixels' worth of image cropped on each boarder, but you can still see the Start button and the Back button on an internet browser, for example. And at this 1600x1200 resolution, the image seems to be very much progressive, as there is no flicker, and the DRC button does not work.
> 
> 
> CORRECTION: It turns out that the image feed is indeed interlaced. It seemed progresive to me at first due to the static nature of the Windows environment. But after dragging windows around, you can start to see the lines separate. I just don't know why the DRC button does not work... It is still an excellent picture, and the text (at 1600x1200) is very legible.


----------



## S-Man

I got a Pro Duo card just for the purpose of using on the TV, and it won't even detect it. What's the problem here? Please help? Thanks in advance...

By the way, it's a Lexar "Platinum" 4-gig card.


----------



## The Deuce

So, I'm picking this TV up this weekend for $300.


Does anybody happen to know where I could get the stand for it? Does Sony still sell them?


----------



## ShredMeister

There's a silver triple leg stand that fits and matches the 36" perfectly that I picked up from Ikea. Couldn't find the exact item on their site, though. May not make it anymore.



I had a separate question that I haven't been able to get an answer to regarding CRTs in general, so I'll just post it here and see what happens. ...While my TV has bit the dust, so to speak, it does intermittently turn on, but typically doesn't turn back on when you turn it off for the day. Until I turn the thing around and get to fixing it, I was thinking of just keeping it on all the time and it's new "off" button would be the 'Pro' video setting with the picture and brightness all the way down. My question is am I saving power? I'm sure I am, but I wonder what the power draw is significantly less than during normal operation. I figure I'm stressing the tv out more by turning it on and off all the time (and maybe using more power by charging/discharging all the time), so if i just keep it on and all on zero, is that gonna be fine for a couple of months?


----------



## Johnny V.

Just recently, after I turn on my set, it will be on the channel that was on when shut off. However, it will not change from that channel. I can manually enter another channel, and it will go to that. It also DOES change channels on the antenna input. The only way I can get channel changeability back to the cable channels is to do a new "auto program" session. This occurs about every other day.


Anyone have this problem or more importantly a solution?


Thanks!!


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny V.* /forum/post/15249977
> 
> 
> Just recently, after I turn on my set, it will be on the channel that was on when shut off. However, it will not change from that channel. I can manually enter another channel, and it will go to that. It also DOES change channels on the antenna input. The only way I can get channel changeability back to the cable channels is to do a new "auto program" session. This occurs about every other day.
> 
> 
> Anyone have this problem or more importantly a solution?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




I assume you are using a cable card? (Maybe a bad assumption?) Mine go up and down with the channel keys fine - whether on the antenna or the cable input and whether digital or analog on either of those.


Using the favorite button (middle of circle) will change up down between antenna and cable depending on what source the particular favorite is.


Probably better for troubleshooting is how your set behaves when you hit the guide button.


Do the channels cycle properly there - using the up down arrow keys (not channel up down) and do the channels appear correctly set upthere?


----------



## Johnny V.

Hi Ralph...no cable card being used. Direct cable input to the tv. When it's in this state, the guide button has no affect. This is starting to occur even after the set is shut of for brief periods i.e., 30 minutes. It's a pain to have to wait while it reprograms itself. Strangely, I tried the channel up/down on my vcr (also a Sony) and it works fine except the vcr does not recognize any of the digital channels.


It's got me stumped. I've used the troubleshooting section of the manual regarding this problem with suggestions such as you mentioned about the favorites setting. None of these have worked.


Awful frustrating when you get up every morning and have to wait 50+ minutes for your tv to become viewable.


----------



## RalphArch

Johnny -


Sorry - I should have realized when you said you got channels back wth auto program that you didn't have a cable card - auto program is disabled when you have a cable card except for NTSC (disappearing soon) and ATSC OTA channels. One thing you may want to try is to get the cable company to provide a cable card. In my case there is no direct charge for a cable card other than a $25 service call (required) and a monthly $2 "outlet" fee. Still cheaper than a cable box and you get all subscribed channels but you don't get a guide. (I have a laptop setup with TitanTV to get my guide info)


Maybe someone else can help you that has a setup like yours.


----------



## Johnny V.

Thanks Ralph!

I can't be the only one with this problem, can I?


Best wishes for the holidays!


----------



## Polarican

If anyone is looking to sell their kd-36xs955 in the NY, NJ or PA area, please PM me price... I live in Central NJ and willing to travel... Thank you...


----------



## Polarican

I've been combing Craigslist and ebay... Still on the hunt... Just giving this a little bump to see if anyone here is willing to part with theirs...


2 people offered to sell but reconsidered (I guess) because communication stopped, even though my interest had not... And I got about 8 friendly PM's about "why" I was looking for this set with the current technology that exists?


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Polarican* /forum/post/16318974
> 
> 
> I've been combing Craigslist and ebay... Still on the hunt... Just giving this a little bump to see if anyone here is willing to part with theirs...
> 
> 
> 2 people offered to sell but reconsidered (I guess) because communication stopped, even though my interest had not... And I got about 8 friendly PM's about "why" I was looking for this set with the current technology that exists?



I would recommend you keep looking as with time something will show up. A little feedback to you as I am now the owner of the "Rolls Royce" 34xbr960N as well as a 36kd955xs -


The 36 4:3 is a much preferred set for my purposes. Even at this late stage a major part of my viewing is still 4:3 material; whether it be pillar boxed in an HD signal or watching other 4:3 material including dvds; photos or output of digital camcorders. Just look at HBO and STarz - one HD channel and then 5 or 6 SD channels broadcasting - and the SD channels look superb on this set especially with the DRC controls. I even watch a lot of HD shows with the set zoomed (missing the sides but getting a nice big display of the show in high resolution).


They do show up periodically and you will get one someday; but I suppose if you are looking here folks want more than what they could get off Craigslist or EBay


----------



## Polarican

Thanks Ralph... I will just stay on the search...


I already own the KD-34XBR960 (Bedroom TV) and love it! I want to pick up the KD-36XS955 for my living room and I might pick up the KV-40XBR800 for my Basement game room...


Recently divorced, starting over and looking for the best bang for the buck (PQ and price that is)... And the fact that these great sets are heavy as heck, gives me the piece of mind that they will be waiting for me when I get home


----------



## PublicSectorTech

I've got the 36XS955 myself, picked it up on eBay for $300 (local pickup of course). Mine has definitely been dropped (broken feet tell the tale) but everything seems to be working fine. I noticed a lot of people have tweaked around in the service menu and made some very fine grained adjustments. For all you hardcore 36XS955 tweakers, what are your settings? What's the first thing you tweak? Let me know!


----------



## theroys88

I had Chad Billheimer calibrate the set. Blacks are nice on this set. HD looks great. I have some focus issues but those did not improve after calibration. You can see it when you watch ESPN HD with the side parts on the right or left with different subjects. Blurry looking. Much sharper towards the center of the set. Chad said he corrected the convergence and worked on the focus in the service menu. Other then that I really like the set. It is the only one so far that has the black levels that work in my man hole in the basement. The set was in a well lighted room before and it was not a good fit.


----------



## Yerma

I still have mine in Western NC. If you are planning any trip south let me know. IT is in perfect condition with no issues. $500 includes the matching stand.


----------



## theroys88

You may want to pm Polarican about your set. I will tell you that this beast is a ***** to move. Big, heavy and awkward!


----------



## SteelCity66

I'm in Colorado Springs and looking to get rid of mine. It is in great condition, and has been kept in a smoke free environment. It has the matching sony stand to go with it. PM if interested.


----------



## Yerma

Yep. I'm a college prof and I had 2 football players move it to where it is now. It hasn't moved since then! BTW- I put those teflon furniture movers under the stand and it slides very easily. We use them to swivel the set & stand.


----------



## plaid311

I'm selling mine, so if anyone is here in the Dallas area, there's one available. It's in good condition, and the only real flaw is that it has two scratches on the left side. I'm selling it for $250 with the matching stand.


----------



## Mloot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plaid311* /forum/post/16828900
> 
> 
> I'm selling mine, so if anyone is here in the Dallas area, there's one available. It's in good condition, and the only real flaw is that it has two scratches on the left side. I'm selling it for $250 with the matching stand.



Plaid311, is this set still available?


----------



## Jobar

I have a KD-36XS955. As you all know the picture is stunning even by the newest Plasma or LCD standards. I will to let this amazing TV go for $250. I live in Lincoln NE so shipping or pickup may be an issue.


----------



## txsmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny V.* /forum/post/15249977
> 
> 
> Just recently, after I turn on my set, it will be on the channel that was on when shut off. However, it will not change from that channel. I can manually enter another channel, and it will go to that. It also DOES change channels on the antenna input. The only way I can get channel changeability back to the cable channels is to do a new "auto program" session. This occurs about every other day.
> 
> 
> Anyone have this problem or more importantly a solution?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Johnny,

I know it's been a while, but I have this set and have the exact same problem. Did you ever find a solution?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## PublicSectorTech

What's the best way to clean the screen on a 36XS955?


----------



## SteveMSU

Has anybody experienced any yellow push in terms of skin tones with the XS955? I have a 34", but this seems to be the most active thread. I need to check my best buy warranty and try to go that route, but it's annoying that people on TV seem to look like they're having liver issues or something.


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PublicSectorTech* /forum/post/17427954
> 
> 
> What's the best way to clean the screen on a 36XS955?



I have not had any problems cleaning mine with eye-glass tissues (the kind that are pre-moistened in foil packages)


----------



## PublicSectorTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveMSU* /forum/post/17447674
> 
> 
> Has anybody experienced any yellow push in terms of skin tones with the XS955? I have a 34", but this seems to be the most active thread. I need to check my best buy warranty and try to go that route, but it's annoying that people on TV seem to look like they're having liver issues or something.



No problems with that here.


----------



## -Lost-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny V.* /forum/post/15303056
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph...no cable card being used. Direct cable input to the tv. When it's in this state, the guide button has no affect. This is starting to occur even after the set is shut of for brief periods i.e., 30 minutes. It's a pain to have to wait while it reprograms itself. Strangely, I tried the channel up/down on my vcr (also a Sony) and it works fine except the vcr does not recognize any of the digital channels.
> 
> 
> It's got me stumped. I've used the troubleshooting section of the manual regarding this problem with suggestions such as you mentioned about the favorites setting. None of these have worked.
> 
> 
> Awful frustrating when you get up every morning and have to wait 50+ minutes for your tv to become viewable.



Having the same problem. As soon as I reprogram I'm fine, but the moment I turn my TV off, I loose all my channels. With a little probing I found that I can keep my channel list if I cancel about half way through the "auto program". Though, this isn't really a solution for me, as I would be missing most of my channels. Anyone have a fix for this? Or any ideas?


----------



## Robin Banks

200 out the door with the stand. If you are in the D.M.V. area and are looking for one by 12/14/09. Send me a message and I will try to get back to you as soon as possible.


You gotta come get it though! No truck to deliver this beautiful beast! LOL!


----------



## Mloot

I know it's a long shot, but is anyone thinking about selling their 36xs955 in the Houston area?


----------



## Compass

I may have asked this already, but has anyone had their SFP set calibrated in the Southern California area? Convergence issues on mine are getting to be too much.


----------



## kaabee

Hello all

I have a Sony KD 36XS 955. I bought it in 2006. The TV worked perfectly fine till last night. After I came back from work, I turned on the tv and it does not turn on. No power. No blinks too.

I changed the power socket to a different one. No luck. I plugged in directly into the wall. Still the same.


I have read other threads and everyone seems to have a blinking light. Mine does not even blink.


Can any one please help me to debug this problem? I love this tv and want to bring it back to life. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Compass

Ugh.


I went ahead and fixed some significant overscan for (what I thought was only) the HDMI input, #7. Turns out my changes propagated to all the inputs, so now my PS2/Xbox/Wii, which are running through Component into Input #6 are suffering extreme underscan.


I thought Service Menu changes were input-specific? Does that not apply to geometry adjustments, at least on this set? If not, that's complete balls. Input #7 looks SOOOO much better since I fixed the horrid overscan (must've been at least 10%). I refuse to go back in order to eliminate the significant underscan of Input #6.


Pls help.


----------



## txsmoke

Depends on what you adjusted. Geometry adjustments are set-wide. Then you can go into the MID1 and MID3 settings to make input/resolution specific adjustments. IIRC, MID1 is 480i, MID3 is V5,V6 and HDMI (?). Going by memory, tho. Don't quote me on that last part.


----------



## Compass

Thanks. I went back in and messed around some more.


I was adjusting MID1 settings which were shared between Input 6 and 7 (and probably the rest). MID2 settings do not affect Input 7, but do affect Input 6. So I tweaked those and now everything looks great.


----------



## LodeRunner

I've skimmed this entire thread and read some conflicting things. To clarify, this TV can *natively* (no upscaling) render 480p over component cables, right?


Sorry for the necro, but I am thinking about buying one... primarily for DVD and Wii usage, but also some blu ray.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LodeRunner* /forum/post/19049949
> 
> 
> I've skimmed this entire thread and read some conflicting things. To clarify, this TV can *natively* (no upscaling) render 480p over component cables, right?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the necro, but I am thinking about buying one... primarily for DVD and Wii usage, but also some blu ray.



It is my understanding that this set displays at a fixed rate of 1080i. All other input resolutions are converted to 1080i. It performs a very good conversion, btw.


----------



## LodeRunner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raouliii* /forum/post/19050446
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that this set displays at a fixed rate of 1080i. All other input resolutions are converted to 1080i. It performs a very good conversion, btw.



But there are several posts in this thread that referred to "displayed resolution", as differentiated from input resolution. I am aware that this set *can* do upconversion but I was under the impression that (like its venerable widescreen brother the 34XBR960) it supported multiple native resolutions.


In particular, it is pointed out that 1080i signals on this model are always displayed in widescreen (with horizontal black bars; however no scan lines are "wasted" on rendering those black bars), whereas SD sources use all of the screen real estate. 1080i in full screen makes no sense, because (interlaced controversy notwithstanding) HD formats are defined as having an aspect ratio of 16:9, not 4:3. Therefore, if it is NOT displaying 480p signals natively, we must beg the question: what exactly is it doing? Standard 1080i simply will not fill a 4:3 screen evenly, although it is quite possible that it is upconverting to some other resolution.


----------



## raouliii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LodeRunner* /forum/post/19051451
> 
> 
> But there are several posts in this thread that referred to "displayed resolution", as differentiated from input resolution. I am aware that this set *can* do upconversion but I was under the impression that (like its venerable widescreen brother the 34XBR960) it supported multiple native resolutions.



There is a lot of misinformation on the internet.







All of the Sony crts, XBR800 thru XBR970, including the XBR960, have the DA4 chassis. Sony's DA4 technical documentation, as well as my bench testing, indicates the DA4 chassis scans at a fixed horizontal scan rate of 1080i. All input resolutions, except 1080i, are converted.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LodeRunner* /forum/post/19051451
> 
> 
> In particular, it is pointed out that 1080i signals on this model are always displayed in widescreen (with horizontal black bars; however no scan lines are "wasted" on rendering those black bars), whereas SD sources use all of the screen real estate. 1080i in full screen makes no sense, because (interlaced controversy notwithstanding) HD formats are defined as having an aspect ratio of 16:9, not 4:3. Therefore, if it is NOT displaying 480p signals natively, we must beg the question: what exactly is it doing? Standard 1080i simply will not fill a 4:3 screen evenly, although it is quite possible that it is upconverting to some other resolution.



It always scans 1080 interlaced lines. For 4:3, the 1080 lines are distributed across the entire vertical span of the tube. For 16:9, the 1080 lines are compressed vertically to create a 16:9 ratio window. BTW, theoretically, one could, thru the service menu, force an HD signal to fill the 4:3 screen vertically, though there would be a tremendous amount of overscan to get good geometry.


----------



## RalphArch

The misinformation you discuss is not his discussion of what is in this thread which you initially quote from Loderunner - but in his interpretation of what that means (second quote). The set supports multiple input resolutions and displays them accordingly; eg 480i and 480 p will get full screen 4:3; whereas a 1080i or 720p input signal gets the scan compressed vertically into the 16:9 aspect ratio, and the set will not handle 1080p input


Most people don't care whether the TV scans at 1080i or natively for 480i or 480p material (but they would loath seeing the set resolve the 480 lines if it weren't upscaled to a higher scan rate) - but where this is a constant downer for this set is when 4:3 material is embedded in an HD signal. You are better off watching in this case with the source output set to 480p or i or via the s-video path as the set will significantly overscan if you adjust to full screen with the zoom control. And I presume I am in the majority in not wanting to adjust zoom through the service menu when in fact the factory settings are quite good for 480 4:3 input viewed that way instead of embedded pillar boxed in an HD signal, resulting in a postage stamp when the display for the particular show should be full-screen 4:3.


----------



## jassiji

Recently purchased a 2004 manufactured 34xs955. Has anyone experienced the following with any of the similar models?



I have TV hooked to an OTA Antenna. I turn the TV on & no picture. I can change the channels, push all the buttons & still no TV.


I turn the TV off & on again & the pictute appears & everything works normal.


Can anyone explain what's happening?


----------



## athiker

Does this happen every time? I use an OTA antenna for HD and can switch to antenna from the DirecTV feed by simply pushing the ANT button on the remote.


However, I have had occasional issues where the screen will stay dark when I turn on the TV. I end up having to unplug the TV and that usually fixes it. This has been a rare and random thing however. For a while I thought it might be from using the push button on/off button on the set instead of the remote power button, some switch electrical connection glitch, but that doesn't seem to be it. Hasn't happened for quite a while now though.


----------



## jassiji

Yes, happens every day.


Yesterday, I turned it on with the remote, no signal & then turned it off. After few minutes turned it on again with the remote & the broadcast picture was on.


After about 15 minutes I turned it off & then on & was still working as normal.


I also did auto scan for air & noticed that it did not pick any analog channels & 11 digital ones. On my 34xbr960 that is hooked up to the same roof OTA I get 5 analog & 11 digital channels.


Wondering if the tuner on the 34xs955 is the culprit.


----------



## jassiji

Thanks for the response and & I will have to read the thread & educate myself. I like the picture & sound of both my 34xbr960 & 34xs955 & am going to try to keep them alive as long as I can.


----------



## Krumbles

Well, my beloved 36xs955 finally died this weekend. The seven blinks makes me confident that it's the DZ board. I'm in Northeast Ohio if anyone is interested in taking on this project. Just PM me and we can work something out. It's been a terrific television...too bad it couldn't last more than 6 years on it's original parts.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krumbles* /forum/post/19383544
> 
> 
> Well, my beloved 36xs955 finally died this weekend. The seven blinks makes me confident that it's the DZ board. I'm in Northeast Ohio if anyone is interested in taking on this project. Just PM me and we can work something out. It's been a terrific television...too bad it couldn't last more than 6 years on it's original parts.



Mine died yesterday morning. I've had it for 6 years and 1 month. It's been an awesome set this whole time. I'm not in a position to get a new one right now and would like to get mine fixed if I can.


I'm pretty sure that I counted six blinks through my tears.










I did some searching and it looks like it may be the DZ board. Has anyone had it replaced? What was the cost? Is it worth fixing?


The wife and I discussed it and we're not going to get it fixed. I can't see tossing it out and reading about the do-it-your-selfers who are fixing the sets I'd like to give it to anyone who wants it. I don't want any money for it. I'm in southern California. You gotta pick it up.


Thanks!


----------



## jassiji

A very quiet thread but I hope one of the experts responds.


Once I am in the service menu, how do I fix the overscan of the 16:9 portion within the 4:3 screen of the broadcast picture?


----------



## neccrttv

Your TV is a 4:3 that shows 16:9 signals. By overscan, do you mean to say that when you are in HD or on a 16:9 signal, you are missing some information? in the service menu, there is HSIZ that adjusts horizontal width. Here's a site that shows all the service menu options.
http://www.orpheuscomputing.com/tech...ml#SONYSET_019 

But I should say that you should not try messing with the service menu unless you know what you are doing. A too low horizontal width can blow the horizontal output transistor.


----------



## txsmoke

IIRC, in MID3, look for items 0-3. These adjust the non-480i signals within the raster. Don't change anything else in this category! Record your original values just in case.


Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jassiji* /forum/post/20494018
> 
> 
> A very quiet thread but I hope one of the experts responds.
> 
> 
> Once I am in the service menu, how do I fix the overscan of the 16:9 portion within the 4:3 screen of the broadcast picture?


----------



## jassiji

neccrttv


I have already done the HSIZ etc & am happy with my settings.


txsmoke


I don't see IIRC choice in MID3?

Attachment 213213


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jassiji* 
I don't see IIRC choice in MID3?

Attachment 213213
IIRC is short for, "If I ReCall...", in the posting world, and not a choice in a menu.


----------



## jassiji

LOL..... I made you post your 2594 post in the posting world @ AVS


----------



## jassiji

That helped but there is still overscan within the raster. Is raster the black bars above & below?


----------



## txsmoke

Can you explain exactly what you are trying to do? (Such as) Shrink the picture to get all the info available that the network is transmitting, or hide the flickering white marker line at the top of the picture that the closed captioning is embeded in?


----------



## jassiji

While watching a 16:9 broadcast, I am trying to get the maximum picture available that I can fit within the widescreen portion of the screen.


I know a little bit of picture is missing on all sides as I have an Olevia 747 placed next to the Sony for comparison.


----------



## irish-buck

I am wanting to stream movies from my pc to my Sony KD-36XS955 TV utilizing my home entertainment system - what type of cable due I use and how do I make this connection to maximize my sound system with teh streaming through my PC? Any help would be appreicated.


----------



## phillyguy83

I'd like to buy one of these sets. I live in Colorado. If you're looking to get rid of yours, please let me know by sending me a message or just replying to this thread. Thanks.


----------



## phillyguy83

irish-buck, I would use the HDMI input in the back of the TV to stream from your PC. You'll get the best resolution that way, and you can either use the TV for your speakers or output to your surround system through the TV.


----------



## txsmoke

Yea- HDMI to the TV and run digital audio from the PC to the theater system and/or run digital optical out from the TV to the HT. Either connection should do the job. PC to HT is probably the way to go unless you are using the TV for selecting sources.


If you are using an antenna to get HDTV off the air, you will need the connection from the TV to the HT to get 5.1 sound.


Set the resolution to 1080i or 720p. The TV can't do 1080p.


Mike


----------



## RalphArch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *txsmoke* /forum/post/20794055
> 
> 
> Yea- HDMI to the TV and run digital audio from the PC to the theater system and/or run digital optical out from the TV to the HT. Either connection should do the job. PC to HT is probably the way to go unless you are using the TV for selecting sources.
> 
> 
> If you are using an antenna to get HDTV off the air, you will need the connection from the TV to the HT to get 5.1 sound.
> 
> 
> Set the resolution to 1080i or 720p. The TV can't do 1080p.
> 
> 
> Mike



I don't believe the HDMI passthrough TV to receiver using digital audio out from TV works - so I only use the digital audio direct to receiver and listen via either the receiver (if show is DD or audio quality matters or using TV speakers from HDMI for routine viewing)


The digital out from TV to receiver is still needed for TV viewing on sources using the TV's tuner; either OTA or cable (note for cable Verizon (FIOS) has formally abandoned support for single channel cable cards so QAM viewing may be limited to unencrypted channels and whatever analog is provided


----------



## RalphArch

KD 36xs955 If someone wants a free tv contact me so it can be picked up in Rockville MD before I take it to the landfill this weekend.


Great tv for around 6 years - but got the 6 blinks a couple weeks ago. Replaced the two ICs (same model in set as the current ones from TSM) - no joy still 6 blinks followed by 7. I thought about trying the additional parts recommended by TSM but TV doesn't fit in current room anyway so will forgo trying the capacitors and fuse recommended.
tristatemodule


----------



## MovieThump

I'm currently using swivel stand for a different lighter model 36" Sony TV (Current stand was sold out when bought in 2006, that is not quite deep enough to support the depth of my tv, and states it can handle up to 220 lbs. I think this one is 240 lbs. Maybe that is why it creaks every once so often. I may be interested in that stand if you have not already thrown away. I had the same problem with mine a year ago, but had a extended warranty. Technician came to house and replace a board at no cost. Replacement looked complicated but he was done within an hour. I am not anywhere near you, but may have someone close that would pick it up.


----------



## RalphArch

I had that 5 yr warrantee also but it ended this past summer. TV was still outstanding until I got the 6 blink power issue, which did not go away when I replaced the ICs. My replacement plasma (Samsung PN5908000) is coming next Monday and they are going to haul away the beast (so if someone wants for parts or to attempt a repair reply ASAP).


On the stand - I am currently planning on trying out the plasma in different locations before finalizing or wall mounting it - and will use the SONY stand for that excercise. So it will be available but in a little while. I will pm you then since you asked first to see if still interested or offer to someone else before getting rid of stand.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MovieThump* /forum/post/21168523
> 
> 
> I'm currently using swivel stand for a different lighter model 36" Sony TV (Current stand was sold out when bought in 2006, that is not quite deep enough to support the depth of my tv, and states it can handle up to 220 lbs. I think this one is 240 lbs. Maybe that is why it creaks every once so often. I may be interested in that stand if you have not already thrown away. I had the same problem with mine a year ago, but had a extended warranty. Technician came to house and replace a board at no cost. Replacement looked complicated but he was done within an hour. I am not anywhere near you, but may have someone close that would pick it up.


----------



## betz

I'm likely moving this year, and since it will be more hassle to move it to the new place, I am ready to find my KD-36XS955 a new home where it will be loved.


Here are the details:

-- Put into service in November 2005. Served as primary TV till August 2009, when it was sent to the basement. Now gets about 5 hrs of use a week.

-- Still works great. Currently running with a Comcast cablecard. Serious shoppers can test it for as long as they wish in its current location.

-- Located in the Chicago area.

-- Available for pickup only, so bring your biggest, beefiest friends to haul it out. Professionals never had a problem moving it, but keep in mind it needs to go up a flight of stairs and around one tight turn on the way out.

-- Black corner swivel stand and TV top shelf to support center channel speaker come with it for free. Stand nicked up a bit from moves, but still does the job.

-- Looking to get $300 for it.


PM if interested or if you have any questions. Will try to update this thread if sold or plans change. Otherwise, consider it still available if you're reading this now.


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *betz* /forum/post/21464568
> 
> 
> I'm likely moving this year, and since it will be more hassle to move it to the new place, I am ready to find my KD-36XS955 a new home where it will be loved.
> 
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> -- Put into service in November 2005. Served as primary TV till August 2009, when it was sent to the basement. Now gets about 5 hrs of use a week.
> 
> -- Still works great. Currently running with a Comcast cablecard. Serious shoppers can test it for as long as they wish in its current location.
> 
> -- Located in the Chicago area.
> 
> -- Available for pickup only, so bring your biggest, beefiest friends to haul it out. Professionals never had a problem moving it, but keep in mind it needs to go up a flight of stairs and around one tight turn on the way out.
> 
> -- Black corner swivel stand and TV top shelf to support center channel speaker come with it for free. Stand nicked up a bit from moves, but still does the job.
> 
> -- *Looking to get $300 for it.*
> 
> 
> PM if interested or if you have any questions. Will try to update this thread if sold or plans change. Otherwise, consider it still available if you're reading this now.



Good luck with that. I bought two over the past year and a half. I paid $150 for one and $100 for the other, both through craigslist.


TLK


----------



## benareeno

I found one here with stand for 40 bucks....


----------



## wrwine3

A 34" popped up in central Indiana on CL for $125 without the stand. I have a 970 that is working wonderfully, I'm tempted even though I don't have space to store one or the other...


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrwine3* /forum/post/21581200
> 
> 
> A 34" popped up in central Indiana on CL for $125 without the stand. I have a 970 that is working wonderfully, I'm tempted even though I don't have space to store one or the other...



These sets are 36", not 34".


HTH.


TLK


----------



## ViperVisor

Picked up, 'loose definition' one to replace my old timer Sharp 27" crt. Gonna go with it till it dies.


$70


My god. Not major issue other than my arms being too weak to safely lift the load to the final spot on a stand. I had to assist what I could in the middle underneath and pinched a finger nail a bit on landing.


What are some recommended ball park settings? I found a guys for his DVD player here but not much else.


U-verse via HDMI.


I also have a vanilla RCA hookup for a old Zen Vision M and S-Video for SNES.


The thing I noticed 1b over the old sharp was the sound. The difference is huge. I think the simulated surround setting was on. Works pretty good.


How do I wipe the screen clean? It is a bit dirty? I got some of those sealed eye-glass clothes. Or just a super soft cloth and some water?


----------



## laststop311

I tried searching but couldn't find the info. I came upon one of these TV's in an unfortunate way (grandfather died). Have no use for the tv. Only me and my girl live here and we have 2 tv's already that are both better than this one. I was actually surprised there was a thread this big about an old crappy crt.


Anyways info i was wondering about is what the black level reads on this tv on an ansi pattern and what is its ansi contrast ratio. The blacks do look quite dark on this sony. Also is it just me or does the whole picture seem really dim and if you try to brighten it it raises the blacks quickly? Is the picture dim because im used to samsung full array LED LCD's? Or is the picture just kinda dim (if you set it so the blacks are as dark as they can get) it's like overall brightness seems to suffer to get pure inky blacks.


Decade after decade of tvs being made and we still cant make the perfect screen


----------



## laststop311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ViperVisor* /forum/post/21740211
> 
> 
> Picked up, 'loose definition' one to replace my old timer Sharp 27" crt. Gonna go with it till it dies.
> 
> 
> $70
> 
> 
> My god. Not major issue other than my arms being too weak to safely lift the load to the final spot on a stand. I had to assist what I could in the middle underneath and pinched a finger nail a bit on landing.
> 
> 
> What are some recommended ball park settings? I found a guys for his DVD player here but not much else.
> 
> 
> U-verse via HDMI.
> 
> 
> I also have a vanilla RCA hookup for a old Zen Vision M and S-Video for SNES.
> 
> 
> The thing I noticed 1b over the old sharp was the sound. The difference is huge. I think the simulated surround setting was on. Works pretty good.
> 
> 
> How do I wipe the screen clean? It is a bit dirty? I got some of those sealed eye-glass clothes. Or just a super soft cloth and some water?




I've always used windex and a cotton cloth rag to clean crt's. Since they are glass and it's a glass cleaner


----------



## athiker

Still enjoying this set and just got around to buying a Home Theatre receiver and surround speakers. Question is does the HDMI in this set support ARC?...Audio Return Channel. I'm hooking up a Onkyo HT-RC360 which supports this. My Sony manual on page 15 mentions under HDMI ",plus two-channel digital audio". Is this the same thing as ARC? Is this HDMI-2? The set-up section later in the manual seems to imply the optical digital audio cable is needed.


About to order some HDMI cables online and just wondering if I need to get an optical audio cable and hook it up in addition to the HDMI cable from the receiver.


Thanks in advance for any help/info. The shape of my built in family room cabinet fits this TV perfect so plan to keep it till it dies. Plus like the fact that balls and toys flying through the air by my kids don't phase the screen!


----------



## athiker

I should probably mention the set-up planned though it is pretty simple.


DirecTV Sat/DVR to Surround Receiver via HDMI

DVD player to Receiver via HDMI

Receiver to TV via HDMI


Anything else needed? Optical audio from TV to Receiver?


----------



## SawyerWmA

I have the subject TV available. It is in excellant condition and the picture is suberb. I wanted 16:9 aspect but don't want to sacrifice picture quality too much so I decided on a Sony XBR-46HX929. the Sony has a tough act to follow.


I'm in Massachusetts. Contact me if interested 508 243 7903.


----------



## kappykirk

Hi! I've got one of these 36XS955 sets available as well. Great picture. I'm in Los Angeles. Call or text at 31O-591-6159 if you're interested. Thanks!


----------



## Heliosphann

A few weeks ago my Sony kd-36xs955 stopped displaying some, but not all of my HDMI sources. I have a 5 port switch going into the 955, and now only my DVR and Oppo DVD player will display. My PS3, Panny Blu-Ray and Toshiba HD-DVD player won't. The HD-DVD player is really strange since it actually shows the boot-up logo and "reading" graphic, but then goes blank.


I've swapped out cables, bypassed the port switcher, unplugged the TV all to no avail. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thx.


----------



## media_man

I have a Sony kd-30xs955 in the Rochester, NY area if anyone is interested. Text me at 585-261-0056... In perfect condition. Display is like the first day I got it... never had a repair or adjustment since. hate to let it go but need a bigger screen as my vision gets older... no place to put this one...


----------



## 2003fx4

(Deleted)


----------



## Scurbs16

Is there any resale value for these tvs? I have a 34xs955 and I am trying to figure out if I should take it to the desert for some good old fashion gun fun, or if some folks are still interested in these?


----------



## txsmoke

I don't think there's much resale value. Take it to Best Buy. They will recycle it for free.


----------



## Floydage

Might get $50-100 especially if that model has the built-in DTV tuner and HDMI. Remote control for that model and a stand would help. Bonus if you're willing to help load it.


I wonder about the Best Buy recycle on those as they only state free up to 32" but I think that's in reference to a 4:3 TV; might be able to talk them into it based on weight since I think some 32" 4:3s might weigh that much. Of course I wheeled some stuff into one near me once and nobody even checked it out, a gal just pointed me where to leave it. Then there's local municipality recycle, probably not as picky.


----------



## txsmoke

Mine dies about 6 months back. I contacted Best Buy and the 32" policy was no longer. Also- they did not charge the $10 fee with the free $10 gift card given back, either. I simply pulled up in front and walked inside to ask for help unloading. A couple guys came out, unloaded it out of the back of the truck and walked inside with it. No questions, no hassles.


I am guessing that the rush to recycle CRT TVs has ended and they have relaxed their policies in response to lower demand for stockroom floorspace.


Mike


----------



## NeilPeart

I've got the 34XS955 (the 36 incher's widescreen brother). It still displays great, the cablecard slot functions well (love the dual independent tuners) and I have the official stand and remote. The unit has been calibrated and service menu has been adjusted. I use it with a DVDO Edge scaler/de-interlacer, Oppo DV-980H DVD player and Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver. We also have a Media Center extender hooked up as a DVR playback device. It is our "casual TV" for news, old DVDs and classic (standard definition) gaming systems (Nintendo, SNES, Wii, etc.). The TV still works wonderfully but we are about 9ft away and I'm pining for a nice 50" plasma. What do you guys think? Could I get anything for this beautiful beast or should I just use it until it dies? I have a decent power conditioner (3500 MKkII) so perhaps that has aided in the TV's longevity (bought in 2005)?


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart*  /t/434681/the-official-kd-36xs955-thread/900_100#post_22960366
> 
> 
> I've got the 34XS955 (the 36 incher's widescreen brother). It still displays great, the cablecard slot functions well (love the dual independent tuners) and I have the official stand and remote. The unit has been calibrated and service menu has been adjusted. I use it with a DVDO Edge scaler/de-interlacer, Oppo DV-980H DVD player and Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver. We also have a Media Center extender hooked up as a DVR playback device. It is our "casual TV" for news, old DVDs and classic (standard definition) gaming systems (Nintendo, SNES, Wii, etc.). The TV still works wonderfully but we are about 9ft away and I'm pining for a nice 50" plasma. What do you guys think? Could I get anything for this beautiful beast or should I just use it until it dies? I have a decent power conditioner (3500 MKkII) so perhaps that has aided in the TV's longevity (bought in 2005)?



Keep it and add a 100-110" drop down projection screen in front of it. Be a lot of years before they make a roll up 110" plasma.

Just for an idea, here is a 32" CRT with a 110 inch behind it, then masked off to 78" to be workable without spending a fortune in room renovation.
http://misc.airscapesart.com/masking/


----------



## Mr Fantastic

Am I the last one left with a working 36XS955? Going strong since 2005. Lately I have had a few periodic "black screen no picture issues" but then the TV works fine for a long time with no pic issues. I unplugged the power cord and let it sit for a few hours and it seems fine. I am worried that the tube may go. What is the expected life of the tube in this TV? If you get the blinking red LED lights, is that a tube issue or just a cheap replacement part issue? I watch a lot of TV, so the hours on this baby have to be huge.


----------



## cajieboy

I doubt this is a tube issue. More likely culprit is in the D-Board.


----------



## CRT Guy

I still have the 36" beast. To be honest, the picture on this thing is incredible, even to this day. I've had it since the summer of '06. My buddy just got a new 65" Samsung LED/LCD and I think the picture on mine is much better, although I did NOT tell him that. What's the deal here? Can you get a plasma/led tv these days that matches the picture of this one?? You would think so, but I don't know that I've seen it yet.


Anyways, I've had the issue another poster mentioned where you turn the TV on and it's just black. If I unplug the TV and plug it right back in, it's fine. It's happened a couple times over the years, but that's it.


Someday I'll have to finally say goodbye to this baby and I'm dreading it. Don't know how I'm going to get it out of my house! We really want something bigger though, but I'm super picky about the picture so it's going to be a long process. Plus, I'm a big gamer, so input lag is a huge no-no for me, which is probably going to make the job tougher.


Any recommendations from you guys?


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Fantastic*  /t/434681/the-official-kd-36xs955-thread/930#post_23445217
> 
> 
> Am I the last one left with a working 36XS955? Going strong since 2005. Lately I have had a few periodic "black screen no picture issues" but then the TV works fine for a long time with no pic issues. I unplugged the power cord and let it sit for a few hours and it seems fine. I am worried that the tube may go. What is the expected life of the tube in this TV? If you get the blinking red LED lights, is that a tube issue or just a cheap replacement part issue? I watch a lot of TV, so the hours on this baby have to be huge.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajieboy*  /t/434681/the-official-kd-36xs955-thread/930#post_23445339
> 
> 
> I doubt this is a tube issue. More likely culprit is in the D-Board.



The number of blinks has meaning. I used to have some sites bookmarked that explained what each number of blinks meant and other info. If memory serves, 6 blinks means the DZ board. Labor and parts are somewhere around $550-600, but that was a few years ago. Do some searches here and the internet to get more info.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CRT Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floydage*  /t/434681/the-official-kd-36xs955-thread/930#post_24056494
> 
> 
> And yet another New Member makes me go 'huh?'



I assume you're referring to my post? What's confusing exactly??


----------



## Floydage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRT Guy*  /t/434681/the-official-kd-36xs955-thread/930#post_24139796
> 
> 
> I assume you're referring to my post? What's confusing exactly??



No not your post. There was a nonsensical post from a 1st time newbie who later deleted it, maybe to make me look like a fool; so I'll go and delete my reply above. Seemed like there was a rash of these weird newbie posts around that time...


Speaking of your post, some posters (and Sony 960 owners) in the following 960 thread were all gaga over some particular Panasonic plasma models:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/408146/the-official-kd-34xbr960-thread/8040#post_24139428 


DSperber was the key guy, posts several months ago/several pages back. He had some extensive post with lots of detail and photos.


----------



## CRT Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floydage*  /t/434681/the-official-kd-36xs955-thread/930#post_24140903
> 
> 
> No not your post. There was a nonsensical post from a 1st time newbie who later deleted it, maybe to make me look like a fool; so I'll go and delete my reply above. Seemed like there was a rash of these weird newbie posts around that time...
> 
> 
> Speaking of your post, some posters (and Sony 960 owners) in the following 960 thread were all gaga over some particular Panasonic plasma models:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/408146/the-official-kd-34xbr960-thread/8040#post_24139428
> 
> 
> DSperber was the key guy, posts several months ago/several pages back. He had some extensive post with lots of detail and photos.



Ha! Glad that was cleared up.


I'll tell you, I just found out last night that Panasonic is selling their last plasma in March 2014. That's terrible news. It would be enough to make us get a new TV if we could afford it, but unfortunately it's just in the cards for my wife and I and this moment.


Anyways, thanks for the link kind sir, that really piqued my interest and I'll be sure to check it out. Just gonna do that right now in fact.


----------



## CRT Guy

And, I don't know if I'll get any hits on this post or not, but I'm going to make it anyways.


The last couple nights I've been tinkering with my 36xs955. It's probably been a couple years since I've done this. I tried for at least an hour last night to find some posts regarding specific settings for this TV, both on avsforum and other sites, to no avail. Does anyone know of such settings? I feel like I've got a damn good pic, but it would be nice to try some others out.



I have something I have to confess though. I use clear edge on high and I think it makes a noticeable difference for the better. I know that it is recommended to keep it off, but as much as I try to think the picture looks better off than on, I just can't. For one thing, clear edge cleans up text on video games quite nicely (still hard to read on some games and I think it could be because developers are thinking we all have at least 42 inchers now--just a shot in the dark), but even besides that it produces a better picture to my eyes. Maybe I'm nuts.


Also, even in a pitch black room I have both picture and brightness cranked up pretty high. It's absolutely required in a bright room to me. Even with these settings I don't think the picture is washed out too bad or anything. Perhaps my tv has aged a little and this is required to increase light output??


I really don't know. I'm just an amateur.


----------



## CRT Guy

Floydage--


I just read through the parts of that thread you were referring to--some good info there. It would be wonderful if I could go about pick a VT or ZT up right now, before they're gone, but we don't have such an option. Thankfully, we are still very very satisfied with the picture on this old Sony.


One thing I do wonder-- how is the motion blur on those pannys? Input lag? I play a lot of video games (when I have time anyways!) and those are big factors to me. I've heard the panny's suffer from input lag. We also watch lots of hockey, if that makes a difference.


Hopefully OLED comes down in price within a couple years. I know this is unlikely, but it would be nice. The screen on my new Samsung Galaxy S4 is astounding.


----------



## Floydage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRT Guy*  /t/434681/the-official-kd-36xs955-thread/930#post_24141993
> 
> 
> Floydage--
> 
> 
> I just read through the parts of that thread you were referring to--some good info there. It would be wonderful if I could go about pick a VT or ZT up right now, before they're gone, but we don't have such an option. Thankfully, we are still very very satisfied with the picture on this old Sony.
> 
> 
> One thing I do wonder-- how is the motion blur on those pannys? Input lag? I play a lot of video games (when I have time anyways!) and those are big factors to me. I've heard the panny's suffer from input lag. We also watch lots of hockey, if that makes a difference.
> 
> 
> Hopefully OLED comes down in price within a couple years. I know this is unlikely, but it would be nice. The screen on my new Samsung Galaxy S4 is astounding.



I know the modern plasmas tend to run at 600 Hz which is higher than what I see of any flat panels. Now there may be some nifty processing in other types that in some way makes up for it (some of the ads tout something to this affect).

I thought I saw some posts over yonder in ref. to those Pannys and gaming. Maybe some kind of game mode feature? (my Panny CRT has it - supposed to bypass some video processing to speed things up).


You could throw a post over there on the subject. DSperber seems pretty responsive and helpful although I don't think he's a gamer (maybe the others/gamers replying to his posts will show up). Then there's probably threads devoted to those models on AVS and it wouldn't surprise me to see him posting in at least the VT thread (sounds like the one he bought).


----------



## LiquidSnake

600Hz describes the sub-field rate. When you compare this to broadcast television standards of 60Hz, or even with broadcast "enhancements" to television like "120Hz," you need to realize _these figures are not describing the same things_.

http://hometheater.about.com/od/televisionbasics/qt/What_A_Plasma_TV_Sub-Field_Drive_Is.htm


----------



## Floydage

Thanks 'Snake, good to know. Different animals but I see the last two pghs confirm my point.


I wish these web article authors would date their material, or at least visible on the website. I wonder if plasmas ever went above a 60 Hz screen refresh rate?


----------



## LiquidSnake

Panasonic's professional plasma monitors support higher refresh rates for various PC broadcasts, the three I have owned will go as high as 85Hz, but this isn't done with television. I have never seen a "120Hz" plasma but I can't say nobody had offered one.


Because the current 120, and even 240 Hz screens do not actually accept those refresh rates but rather interpolate frames to achieve that rate with standard television broadcasts, the usefulness is questionable due to the artifacts introduced. Until television broadcast can be done at 120Hz, this feature's best use is to allow for elimination of 2:3 pulldown for DVD and BluRay movies.


----------



## NeilPeart

What to do with a Sony KD-34XS955N? We are starting to remodel the living room and my wife wants the old tube moved out in favor of my Pioneer plasma. The unit has been calibrated and still looks amazing but I don't think someone will want it (and I certainly don't want to ship it anywhere). I even have the matching stand. I've been asking friends but no one wants it. Any ideas?


----------



## Floydage

Those widescreen CRT HDTV's have been going fast here on the Craigslist free section here in D/FW. Stating it's calibrated and still looks amazing would be a bonus. Another bonus is if you can help load the beast (most ads I see say to bring help).


I recently learned from a wise poster here that there's a classified section on AVS:

http://www.avsforum.com/f/256/direct-view-crt


----------



## Floydage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LiquidSnake*  /t/434681/the-official-kd-36xs955-thread/930#post_24156759
> 
> 
> Panasonic's professional plasma monitors support higher refresh rates for various PC broadcasts, the three I have owned will go as high as 85Hz, but this isn't done with television. I have never seen a "120Hz" plasma but I can't say nobody had offered one.
> 
> 
> Because the current 120, and even 240 Hz screens do not actually accept those refresh rates but rather interpolate frames to achieve that rate with standard television broadcasts, the usefulness is questionable due to the artifacts introduced. Until television broadcast can be done at 120Hz, this feature's best use is to allow for elimination of 2:3 pulldown for DVD and BluRay movies.



Good to know, thanks again! Marketing strikes again. Hopefully they're allowing that to be turned off if one doesn't like the artifacts generated.


----------



## NeilPeart

Thanks for the tip, Floydage - I will take a look at the Classifieds.


----------



## NeilPeart

I posted the ad in the classified section: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1510247/sony-kd-34xs955n-super-fine-pitch-crt-hdtv/0_100 


Thanks for your help, Floydage.


----------



## Floydage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart*  /t/434681/the-official-kd-36xs955-thread/960#post_24171635
> 
> 
> I posted the ad in the classified section: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1510247/sony-kd-34xs955n-super-fine-pitch-crt-hdtv/0_100
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, Floydage.



You're welcome and GL!


YYZ


----------



## CRT Guy

My TV is still kicking strong (knock on wood). Can't wait until all the kinks are worked out of OLED and the prices come down (they're starting to!).


----------



## athiker

I have a set available free to anyone willing to carry it out of my house!

The picture has started to expand horizontally so the right and left edges are cut off. I assume there is some kind of internal setting to fix it? Other than that the picture is good. 

I'm moving to a 50" which is the largest that will fit in my space. 

I am located North of Charlotte, NC....post if by chance anyone wants it before it heads to the recycle center.


----------



## Floydage

athiker said:


> I am located North of Charlotte, NC....post if by chance anyone wants it before it heads to the recycle center.


Nice to offer it to the comrades here first but afterward you'll get a bigger audience on Craigslist.


----------



## athiker

So, turns out the set is perfectly fine. Just before we disconnected everything for the new TV my son says something about, "What if its the Onkyo receiver causing the problem?" I went hmmmm. 

We have to turn our receiver on 8 - 10 times every time it cools down to get it to stay on, works fine once its one. Well that comment led to some investigation and testing of various direct and indirect hookups involving DirecTV dvr, Sony blu-ray, Onkyo HT-RC360 receiver and the KD-36 To sum up somehow the format button had gotten pushed on the DirecTV remote...twice. I had checked the screen button on the Sony remote multiple times...but never on the DirecTV remote. Never even noticed it had one.

In over a decade of having DirecTV, I've never had this button pushed twice (it takes two pushes to change the setting)!

Anyway, the TV is still going out so the offer still stands. I won the made by Samsung screen lottery for my new TV and love the bigger screen size, though I can't really say the new TV beats the Sony in PQ. Of course the screen size is much larger so not a completely fair comparison. I just started tweaking settings on the new one as well. The venerable Sony is heading to the recycle center early next week...its been a good run.

I forgot what a beast this thing is! I remembered it was heavy, but it was ridiculous getting the thing out and loaded. 3 person job...one on each end and one on the front screen side...it is way front lopsided in weight.

Final note for other Sony owners. I thought the TV had gone out a few times before, but all it required was to unplug the power and plug back in...may help someone hopefully.


----------



## athiker

Well, the set is gone. Recycle center...it had a good run.

I am amazed at how much larger a picture we have now with the 50" in the same space, we have a built-in entertainment center, since the bezels are so thin now. It is also easy to mess with and change cables now vs moving the previous beast to try to get to the back of the thick CRT Sony.

The Sony was a good TV with an very good picture and got us through the family small kids phase of balls and countless other things thrown around our family room that harmlessly bounced of the solid glass front!


----------



## OldSchoolGamer12

Is there something wrong with my KD-36XS955? There Red, Green and Blue lines across the screen (they don't defect my viewing experience at all but it could be distracting at times) and I was wondering if there's anything in the service menu that could fix it? 

*Thumbnails in link to other thread*:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/64-di...ed-green-blue-lines-across-my-kd-36xs955.html


----------



## OldSchoolGamer12

Anybody?


----------



## CRT Guy

I still have this baby and I'm really struggling with getting rid of it.

The picture is just great, and when I look at TV's in bars, or in store, the all look like crap when showing HD cable/satellite.

I would really like a bigger screen at this point though, and I'm probably going to pick up an Xbox One soon. Does anyone know if the Sony CRT actually shows 60fps? I'm picking up an Xbox One primarily for Forza 6, which runs at 60 fps. Not sure I can actually get that on this TV though. I've tried Googling without a clear answer.


----------



## dkfan9

Just wanted to comment that the first pages of this thread are a very funny read


----------



## captainsolo

I just picked up one of these on cl locally but am having one heck of a time finding a stand or anything to put it on due to the extreme weight. Anybody have some suggestions?


----------



## The Lizard King

captainsolo said:


> I just picked up one of these on cl locally but am having one heck of a time finding a stand or anything to put it on due to the extreme weight. Anybody have some suggestions?


I have two, and they're both on solid oak stands.


----------



## captainsolo

I'm currently back to using this since my 960 is down. Everything works except the HDMI port which is apparently shot and since the stupid analog sunset crap that means I'm pretty much out of luck trying to run Blu-rays in 1080i or upscaled DVDs. So time to keep spinning LDs! I need to do some work on the geometry in the morning but I already did overscan adjustments.

Only thing is that when powering on I get some wavy lines in the 1080i image of my PS3 home screen for about 30 seconds which then go away after it warms up.


----------



## captainsolo

Does anyone know how to adjust the zoom parameters on the service menu of this set? I’d like to use it for 4:3 content that’s HD but when you do the zoom it cuts off way too much.


----------



## artyusmce

Posted in wrong topic 
My 36 went yellow green 
Five red flashes 
I fixed it 3 yeas ago I think it’s time to say good bye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lizard King

I bought another Samsung UN32J5500AFXZA 32" LCD/LED TV to replace the last tube TV that I had (the SONY KD-36XS955) at my lake cabin. They're now $250 again this week at BB, and with a 10% BB coupon that I got in the mail for my birthday, I couldn't resist. I was hesitant to replace the SONY tube TV, since no one is going to break into my cabin just to steal it (it's upwards of 300 lbs!). However, the 7 flash issue that is common with these SONY tube TVs was starting up with it, and I was constantly unplugging/replugging it just to turn it on. I just hope that this $250 Samsung 32" TV isn't enough of a reason for someone to break into my cabin!

Obviously, I'm very happy with the Samsung UN32J5500AFXZA. This is my third one (one at my daughter's apartment, one in the bedroom, and now one at the cabin) along with my main living room 43" TV (a Samsung UN43MU6300FXZA). I can't believe that BB hasn't discontinued the UN32J5500AFXZA yet; it was introduced in 2015 -- that's a long shelf life for any model of TV in this day in age!

Cheers.


----------



## captainsolo

Mine is still sitting in a spare room. I fixed up the overscan and geometry a bit since it was a CL local find/save it from being thrown out and get to check out this much rarer variant model in person.

It works fine with two caveats: Upon powering on it makes the degaussing sound and for a minute or so there are some flickering light black/translucent lines that get smaller before they disappear. Otherwise it works fine and it's really interesting to see the SFP tube of the 960 in a 4:3 frame. 4:3 SD content is amazing on a 36" screen vs the 27" or so pillarboxed screen of the 960. However I like the 960 better as it seems a tiny bit sharper and as its the pro model you get to fine tune the video options a bit more which you can't on the 955.

The other issue is that the 955 has the bad HDMI port which means I can't run any HD content witout going out and finding an old pre-analog sunset BD player that will output 1080i component. I need to fin one of those anyway but currently the 955 is just sitting and gathering dust.


----------



## fruitbat1001

Does anyone have one of these TVs they would be willing to give away in Massachusetts? #Necroposting


----------

